#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-22
 * x_ DeaDrash
<x_> забыл команду ник менять =\
<DeaDrash> уххх...
<DeaDrash> подскажите где можно скачать firefox 4 версию
<DeaDrash> я нашёл только деб пакеты http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntuzilla/files/mozilla/apt/pool/main/f/firefox-mozilla-build/
<DeaDrash> но я не хочу что бы он  устанавливался в систему, мне нужно по выбору запускать нужную версию.
<MagicLover> Доброе раннее утро. :)
<DeaDrash> таки нашёл что искал ftp://archive.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/
<DeaDrash> спасибо всем кто откликнулся!
<Pazitiv> Çäðàñòå
<DenOzavr> не правильная кодировка
<farrukhjon> Привет всем
<Donat> ubuntu 10.4.3 раз через раз не видит usb модем
<donattt> ubuntu 10.4.3 раз через раз не видит usb модем
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672217/
<Alagos> При обновлении ядра копьютер вырубается...
<loderunner> !nick loderunner
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick loderunner'
<farrukhjon> привет всем, я поднымаю у себя в сервяке BIND9 присвоил 1-) ip для example.com (образно), еще провайдер дал два реальных IP хочу присвоить news.example.com и forum.example.com сделать правильно
<username> всем привет!
<username> мне нужна помощь!
<victor0000> farrukhjon: ну создать и добавить ifconfig вывод чтобы eth0:1 eth0:2  очередь
<safron> )))
<mortuary> что использовать для групового разархивирования rar и zip?
<mortuary> p7zip вроде не умеет
<mortuary> научите)
<Vladislaw> Всем привет.
<Vladislaw> есть ли для Убунты програмка восстановления удаленных файлов с НТФС, и желательно с интерфейсом а не консольная)
<sig_wall> photorec
<sig_wall> консольная
<sig_wall> ntfsundelete ещё
<sig_wall> тоже консольна
<Vladislaw> "
<Vladislaw> PhotoRec is file data recovery software designed to recover lost pictures from digital camera memory or even Hard Disks."
<Vladislaw> а мне вообще файлы
<sig_wall> ну он и файлы умеет
<Vladislaw> "The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which"
<ceval> да , отличная штука photorec
<ceval> гуишного не нашел, по крайне мере чтьо б заслуживала внимания
<Vladislaw> печально, страшновато консолью что-то(
<scare_byte> страшновато, ага
<scare_byte> вдруг чего поломаешь
<Vladislaw> <scare_byte>, с твоим то ником)
<scare_byte> он не от консоли испуган
<scare_byte> а от суровой реальности
<Vladislaw> а что ему реальность? он же виртуальный
<scare_byte> это вы так думаете
<scare_byte> вполне себе реальный 0
<scare_byte> или 1
<scare_byte> еще он пугается от юзеров, которые боятся консоли
<Vladislaw> photorec пока пробую
<Vladislaw> испуганные байты так и расползаются
<Vladislaw> даже просили увеличить размер консольки до 24 строк
<GrafVampir> есть ли аналог стандартной консоли для ubuntu?
<BROS> Ребята, помогите решить проблему кодировки в Убунту
<BROS> Текстовые файлы с кириллицей все открываются с кракозябрами
<MagicLover> gedit?
<BROS> да
<BROS> так же были проблемы с отображением меню руссифицированных Wine-программ
<MagicLover> Закрываешь файл, открываешь gedit, открыть и выбираешь кодировку верную.
<BROS> пришлось вернуть в системный англоязычный вариант
<MagicLover> Почему-то нету варианта "Переоткрыть в кодировке".
<BROS> а где она вообще в Gedit меняется?
<Vladislaw> в диалоге выбора файла снизу например
<MagicLover> При открытии указываешь в какой кодировке открыть.
<Vladislaw> при открытии с редактора а не через меню
<BROS> где это указывать? файл просто открывается и все
<BROS> а...
<MagicLover> Открываешь gedit. Потом жмёшь открыть.
<Vladislaw> немного зараня написал)
<BROS> а сделать изменение, чтобы все норма была можно?
<Vladislaw> ну там стоит "определенная автоматически", поидеи она сама должна все определять
<MagicLover> Только чего-то не определяется.
<Vladislaw> если этот вариан не работает нормально, то выхода не вижу, только если иметь все файли однойц кодировки
<MagicLover> Думаю может в строке указать...
<MagicLover> Во время открытия.
<MagicLover> Пару минут.
<Vladislaw> в коммандной?
<MagicLover> gedit --encoding=windows1251 файл.txt
<MagicLover> Можно записать скрипт такой
<Vladislaw> ну а я люблю через интерфейс))
<MagicLover> gedit --encoding=windows1251 %1
<MagicLover> Это записывается в скрипт.
<MagicLover> gedit.sh
<Vladislaw> добавить в меню пару пунктов или кнопки на панельку)
<MagicLover> На него права на выполнение.
<MagicLover> Далее правой кнопкой мыши на текстовом файле...
<Vladislaw> но я выбрал kate, он то все открывает что я ему передал
<MagicLover> Свойства
<MagicLover> Добавить - выбираешь этот скрипт.
<MagicLover> Ставишь галку.
<MagicLover> И всегда при открытии файлов он будет открывать с этой кодировкой.
<MagicLover> Во как я крут. :D
<BROS> не уверен, что будет открывать
<BROS> потому что в принудительном открытии в этой кодировке из ГЭдита - файл все-равно с крокозябрами
<Vladislaw> куда денется, только если файл не в той кодировке которая указана в скрипте, то да
<Vladislaw> что за файл такой? если не секрет, посмотреть можно?
<BROS> На Минт перед этим открывал - было все ОК
<BROS> как сбросить?
<BROS> кстати, любой файл, не один
<Vladislaw> на обменник сбрось
<Vladislaw> странно, у меня такое бывало но редко
<BROS> http://depositfiles.com/files/qjqa1jd3p
<BROS> расскажу исходные условия. Система - англоязычная. Системный язык - английский. Русский - установлен, но выбран английский. МС-шрифты - закачаны
<Vladislaw> это издевательство 1.3 КБ с депозита)
<BROS> ок. как по-другому?))
<Vladislaw> та уже качаю
<Vladislaw> точнее начинаю
<Vladislaw> "Александрия Алушта Алчевск ..."
<BROS> Когда была проблема с крокозябрами в меню программы, установленной через Wine, при смене языка системы на русский - меню восстанавливалось. При переходе на английский - заново крокозябры
<BROS> Vladislaw: да. все правильно
<BROS> у тебя открывается
<Vladislaw> открыл сам по себе при нажатии средней кнопкой мыши, но превью крякозябры О_о
<BROS> файл создан в Окнах
<BROS> Вайновским текстовиком открываются без проблем
<Vladislaw> тоже так попробовал)
<BROS> Проблема решена тотально))
<Vladislaw> выбрал в ГЭдит кодировку Windows-1251 ооткрылся в остальный незахотел
<Vladislaw> "тотально" удалением файлов?
<BROS> нет. сейчас расскажу
<BROS> gconf-editor /apps/gedit-2/preferences/encodings
<BROS> в auto_detected выбирается первой по списку WINDOWS-1251
<BROS> если ее нет - внести (я вносил)
<Vladislaw> выглядит жутко
<BROS> зато эффективно
<Vladislaw> у меня третья после ЮТФ-8 и Current
<BROS> Так же можно добавить возможность менять кодировку уже в открытом файле, добавив пункт меню
<BROS> вот мануал - http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0_%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B8_%D0%B2_gedit
<BROS> У меня WINDOWS вообще не было кодировки
<Vladislaw> nfr vj;yj ,skj lj,fdbnm d njv ;t vty. ghb jnrhsnbb afqkjd
<Vladislaw> :(
<Vladislaw> в меню открытия кодировку можно не только выбрать но и добавить новую
<BROS> согласен
<Vladislaw> у меня вообще от этой кодировки уже голова болит( из-за нее приложение не корректно работает
<BROS> но по этому мануалу у меня получилось
<BROS> а простым добавлением - нет
<Vladislaw> главное что уже все нормально
<Vladislaw> подскажите кто знает русскоязычный канал j2me
<BROS> Vladislaw: метод сработал на ура. Пункт меню кодировки добавился.
<maxx-com>  /msg nickserv register <RfcnjHfvf81> <maxx-com@yandex.ru>
<skai> прикольный пароль
<maxx-com> мдя
<maxx-com> эпикфейл
<skai> лишний пробел решае
<maxx-com> забавно, меил нод валид. ну да ладно =)
<sig_wall> а скобочки убрать не сообразило
<admin-skif-biz> Народ. Вопрос возможно покажется глупым.. А можно использовать в качестве монитора фоторамку? Подключение по USB -HDMI нету
<andrey_> врядле))
<skai> andrey_: можно.но дрова наерняка свои писать придется
<skai> и еще костыли к иксам наверняка
<admin-skif-biz> а жаль.. но я думаю, в линуксах все можно.. знат бы как..
<[Raiden]> Ужа сегодня видел. В пределах Москвы , хоть и в парке, довольно редкий зверь )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31528 - кажется эти дятлы из проекта гном собрались изобретать мультитач. Вместо того что бы взять utouch.
<andreu> привет  а счего начать  навечку  не подскажите
<[Raiden]> andreu: с тырканья ифейса, узанвания что-где и какие программы есть и для чего. Как ставить программы.
<[Raiden]> + тут покопайся http://help.ubuntu.ru/
<andrey_> с изучения русского навечек
<Fox_Black> день добрый. Народ есть человек хорошо знающий wi-fi сети? тут помощь по настройке требуется wpa2.
<andreu> Ну  вобшеда есть касяк такой  необрошай внемания я  ибецыл  с корекцыоной школы  города Оренбурга  №13  :)
<Fox_Black> кто знает ubuntu поддерживает wi-fi wpa2...?
<[Raiden]> надо н абота повесить команду !noob с сылками для новичков )
<Saykhan> !noob
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='noob'
<Saykhan> =)
<Saykhan> смотря какой убунту
<zjZ> ïðèâåò âñåì! êàêàÿ êîäèðîâêà íà êàíàëå?
<ubuntuhelp> zjZ! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User154[web]> А почему Unity такое говно?
<andreu> <andreu>  Это ребят уменя  есть много  Книг СС+  но метот построение  не известен   скинте  напиешите список  коталого  для создания программы  на Linux :)
<andreu> Это ребят уменя  есть много  Книг СС+  но метот построение  не известен   скинте  напиешите список  коталого  для создания программы  на Linux :)
<Nick_from_Biysk[> привет ребят, поставил убунту нетбук на нетбук) N145+ подтормаживает некоторое онлайн видео
<Nick_from_Biysk[> в чем может бытьл проблема?
<Nick_from_Biysk[> на стационрном компе все в порядке
<[Raiden]> может быть потому, что любой стационарник новее чем п3 , ощутимо быстрее чем нетбук?
<[Raiden]> а ваще я незнаю, по идее не должно тормозить
<[Raiden]> особенн оесли нетбук на ионе
<Nick_from_Biysk[> хм, какие мощности нужны для того, что бы просто смотреть онлайн видео?)
<Nick_from_Biysk[> проц 1,8ггц,
<Nick_from_Biysk[> 2кг рам, более подробно глядеть?
<[Raiden]> Может кто-нить отзовется - инфы достаточно. )
<[Raiden]> просто в лине флэш порой лагает на машинках покруче.
<Snowdrift> кто нибудь использует mediatomb?
<[Raiden]> Nick_from_Biysk[: как мне кажется...
<Nor8> Nick_from_Biysk[: Видео карта интегрированная?
<Snowdrift> Nick_from_Biysk[, видео там какое?
<Snowdrift> поди intel GMA 2150
<Snowdrift> 3150
<[Raiden]> да
<Snowdrift> вот я сам вожусь с этой видяхой
<Nor8>  Новый драйвер поставь и смирись с подлагиванием )))
<Snowdrift> еще не удалось поставить дрово
<Nor8> Snowdrift: Если версия дистра 64-битная, то поставь нативный флэш, меньше будет лагать
<Snowdrift> 32
<Nick_from_Biysk[> Видеокарта 	  Intel GMA3150 (интегрированная)
<[Raiden]> Ну , вы не ожидайте что смена дров что-то даст во флеше. Если только вывод видео как-то меньше будет проц грузить.. Вообще акселерация декодирования видео во флеше видюхой
<[Raiden]> есть только для нвидии
<Snowdrift> и стоит 1024 а хотелось бы 1280
<Snowdrift> так то не тормозит у меня\
<Snowdrift> просто меня парит разрешение
<[Raiden]> может быть стоит посмотреть что грузит проц во вроемя просмотра
<Snowdrift> Nick_from_Biysk[, на Intel Надо идти и руками собирать дрова
<[Raiden]> какой процесс. Может их несколько
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Новые дрова, говорят, получше просто
<Snowdrift> Nick_from_Biysk[, еще эта видяха забирает примерно 512мб оперативы
<Snowdrift> так что если менее 2г то пападос
<Nick_from_Biysk[> я планку на 2 гб вставил
<Nor8> На интел бинарник есть, сам поставит
<Nick_from_Biysk[> 2 гб это макс что можно вставить
<Snowdrift> Nor8, дай линк
<Nor8> Snowdrift: Не найду сразу, отгугли
<Snowdrift> Nick_from_Biysk[, а проц случайно не ATOM?
<Nick_from_Biysk[> он родной
<Snowdrift> хех
<Snowdrift> все понятно
<Snowdrift> !google бинарник на интел
<Nick_from_Biysk[> ставить винду и не ввыпендриваться?) она достаточно шустренько бегает...
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<Snowdrift> мне это не помогло
<Nor8> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<[Raiden]> Nick_from_Biysk[: может быть и так. Тот же флэш под вин развивается активней. Может даже акселерация какая-то есть не только процем.
<Nick_from_Biysk[> !google как сделать что бы заработал n145+ ,а?
<Snowdrift> Nick_from_Biysk[, https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<Saykhan> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<Nick_from_Biysk[> Snowdrift будь добр, скажи что это? мучаться мне с переводом или нет?
<Snowdrift> Nick_from_Biysk[, щас я себе попробую поставить если все будет ок то тебе все раскажу
<Nick_from_Biysk[> буду благодарен
<Nick_from_Biysk[> так, попробую к вам не через беб подключиться
<Nick_from_Biysk[> пишу Джоин убунту-ру, меня кидает на канал где я один. вчера работало)
<[Raiden]> Snowdrift: Посмотри какой линк выдал бот по моему запросу. Там дрова могут быть новее.
<Snowdrift> походу тестинг прийдется ставить
<Snowdrift> Nick_from_Biysk[, извени седня не как бежать мне надо
<Nick_from_Biysk[> ничего
<Nick_from_Biysk[> ребят, сформулируйте правильно, что мне нужно сделать, а я нагуглю
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/gnome-2-forked/  Читал? ))
<[Raiden]> ага
<Nick_from_Biysk[> нашел решение, только оно мне не оч нравиться, не взгляниете?
<Nick_from_Biysk[> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3047167
<Nor8> Nick_from_Biysk[: И где там решение?
<Nick_from_Biysk[> "Проблема решилась установкой Ubutntu 10.04 Desktop"
<[Raiden]> Nick_from_Biysk[: лагать перестало?
<Nick_from_Biysk[> это не мое решение)
<Nick_from_Biysk[> мне сильно понравился НетБукРемикс, не хчоется с него слезать. хочу все настроить, и забыть
<[Raiden]> сделай логаут, выбери классик сессию без эффектов , после того как имя юзера введешь
<[Raiden]> и посмотри полегчало или нет
<Saykhan> лубунту или хубунту? что лучше?
<[Raiden]> лучше груши, яблоки я в детсте переел
<[Raiden]> стве.
<[Raiden]> если хватает ресурсов на хфце, наверное лучше хфце.
<[Raiden]> но некоторые ставят легкие среды на любое железо. Т.к. нравится или у них минимализм головного мозга.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Так тчо никто не скажет что лучше. Я вот например сейчас пишу с кде. И для меня лхде и хфце одинаковые
<[Raiden]> )
<nick_from_biysk> нет, все так же подтормаживает (видео, и остальное)
<Saykhan> а если на борту 256 мб?
<[Raiden]> Saykhan: тогда пожалуй lxde
<UNIm95> Saykhan: busybox
<[Raiden]> мне кажется ту тсидят люди с топовым железом, но откуда-то выкапывают хлам и пытаются сделать что он не лагал в линуксе 2011 года.
<[Raiden]> так, шутка.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да так и есть :-D А еще агенты иностранных спецслужб, инопланетяне и один санитар, дежурный )))))
<Guest97333> давайте поступим по другому. не посоветуете систему, которая для моих характиристик (http://www.notebook.ru/notebook/samsung-n145-jp02-9854/) все летало?
<[Raiden]> сейчас даже смартфоны тяжело найти, у которых рам 256мб.
<Guest97333> "все" это офис, инет серфинг
<[Raiden]> кажется в моем  теолефоне как раз 256
<Nor8> Guest97333: 64-битный Убунту десктоп поставь, сожет полегче будет
<Nor8> может*
<Nor8> Guest97333: Точнее, даже Хubuntu
<[Raiden]> Nor8: мне чего-то кажется , что лучше не будет. И рамы 1гб..
<Guest97333> 2 гб
<Nor8> [Raiden]: 2 гб ))
<Guest97333> плашку купил, и она вроде даже ддр3
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок. ПО линку 1.
<Guest97333> а на деле 2) купил сразу
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну не будет, так не будет. Поставит Паппи линукс и хватит
<[Raiden]> Я чесно говоря незнаю что лучше. 1 раз в жизни держал в руках нетбук и то с вин7 стартер эдишен
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  Линукс лучше, но не всяком железе пока )))
<[Raiden]> мне там надо было сеть поднять, софта поставить. В общем , осталось ощущение задумчивой машинки. Ютуб правда не догадался посмотреть.
<Guest97333> ребят, если я не очень разбираюсь в линюксе, это не повод смеяться
<Nor8> Guest97333: Так почитай мануалы, их много хороших
<Guest97333> не думаю что все начали в нем сразу разбираться
<[Raiden]> Я вообще серьезно ответил. Не могу давать советы, т.к. не пускал линукс на таком железе. СЧитается что лхде легкий - хочешь - пробуй.
<Guest97333> дело не в этом. как я понимаю дело в железе. когда я ставил убунту на основной комп проблем не было, кроме 1й. ла2 руофф не шел
<Guest97333> по этому вынужден знакомиться на нетбуке)
<Guest97333> ладно, давайте я ду==буду задавать простые вопросы, а вы отвечать?) вот первый) где, или какой командой посметреть конфиг компа, а точнее драйвера установленные и нет
<Guest97333> система\администрирование\дополнительные драйвера не показывает ВООБЩЕ ничего
<[Raiden]> слодный вопрос. инфа о железе наверное lspci ,lsusb и lshw
<[Raiden]> а к чему из железа нет драйвера... Даже незнаю как. Наверное только по косвенным признакам
<[Raiden]> работает или нет )
<[Raiden]> Странн очто молчат все. Тут ваще народ с нетбуками есть
<Guest97333> да, странно...
<UNIm95> Guest97333 не факт что на нетбук нужны проприетарные дрова
<Nor8> Guest97333: Нетбук не очень популярен
<Nor8> Из-за своей неполноценности
<Guest97333> на ноут денег не хватило) да и громоздкий он
<Nor8> Guest97333:  Сколько нетбук чтоит?
<Nor8> стоит?
<Guest97333> за 9к брал в мае
<Nor8> Guest97333: За эти деньги можно было и планшетник найти, тот же эффект, а с осью проблем нет
<UNIm95> Guest97333: за 13500 взял нормальный thinkpad
<Guest97333> давайте не будем спорить что лучше, вопрос не в этом, меня устраивает нетбук
<UNIm95> Guest97333  консоль команду sudo lshw. Вывод на  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<UNIm95> Guest97333  ссылку сюда
<Guest97333> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672551/
<Guest97333> я все правильно сделал?)
<UNIm95> Guest97333 кажись ему проприетарные дрова не нужны
<UNIm95> Guest97333 скорее всего все идёт через открытые дрова оторые в жокее не отобазаются
<Guest97333> а теперь, если не сложнно, про русски
<Guest97333> по*. млжно это все дело как нибудь разогнать?)
<UNIm95>  Guest97333 в смысле разогнать?
<Guest97333> в смысле...что бы все летало, программы (офис, ФФ, ирка) запускались быстрее а онлайн видео не тормазило, мне возвращатьсяы на ХР?
<UNIm95> Guest97333: пробуй оригинальный дебиан/генту
<UNIm95> Guest97333:и на таком процессоре собираться будет долго
<UNIm95> очень долго
<Guest97333> это все будет работать"из коробки" или советуете это потому, что там возможностей для настройки больше?
<UNIm95> Guest97333: как вариант заменить ФФ на Crihmnium
<UNIm95> *Chromnium
<Guest97333> ладненько, время позднее, завтра буду думать что с этим делать
<Guest97333> спокойной ночи, спасибо за помощь
<UNIm95> Guest97333 деб быстрее убунты
<Guest97333> дебиан? просто я его в глаза не видел\
<UNIm95> Guest97333 а генту задолбаешься собирать
<Guest97333> хорошо, буду узнавать, читать , пробовать дибеан
<Guest97333> или как его)
<UNIm95> Guest97333 дебин==ubuntu 10.04 -некоторые тормозилки
<UNIm95> !debian|Guest97333
<ubuntuhelp> Guest97333: Ubuntu и Debian тесно связаны. Ubuntu построена на основе структуры Debian и различается сообществом и системой выпуска релизов. См. http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship . Запомни, репозитории (!repositories) Debian не должны использоваться в Ubuntu!
<Guest97333> бы ло бы не плохо) ладно. я спать)
<Saykhan> а как вам calculate linux?
<Saykhan> он типа на генту и лхде
<Saykhan> хфсе*
 * Saykhan пробует на вкус calculate linux на виртуалке
<UNIm95> Saykhan: я бы слакварь в виртуалке погонял а он в ней в панику впадает
<Saykhan> у мну он тоже не с первого раза начал двигаться
<UNIm95> Saykhan виртуал бокс?
<Saykhan> ога
<Novichek> Всем привет!
<Saykhan> я ему х86 давал он ни в какую
<Saykhan> а вот i386 вроде начал шевелится
<Saykhan> ой...i686
<Novichek> нужна помощь!
<UNIm95> Saykhan: не понял
<UNIm95> !ask|Novichek
<ubuntuhelp> Novichek: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Saykhan> UNIm95: ну там архитектуры разные
<Saykhan> uname -m
<UNIm95>  Saykhan  я вбоксу полный двд скормил под x86
<Saykhan> UNIm95: ммм
<Novichek> окей! недавно перешел  с винды...устанавливал рекомендуемые обновления на ubuntu 11.04. теперь в центре приложений висит табличка "элекменты не могут быть установлены и удалены пока не будет восстановлен каталог пакетов". Естественно  каталог 
<Saykhan> Novichek: dpkg --configure -a
<Saykhan> Novichek: apt-get -f install
<Novichek> Saykhan спасибо за отклик... сделал как Вы посоветовали...кучу всего вывело, однако это уведомление так и висит...
<Saykhan> UNIm95: если получится завтра попробую все-таки собрать генту на виртуалке)
<Saykhan> Novichek: apt-get update
<Saykhan> Novichek: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Saykhan> ну или как-то так попробуй, авось поможет
<UNIm95> Saykhan  ТЫЧТО!
<UNIm95> Saykhan сума сошёл?
<UNIm95> Novichek не делай
<Novichek> :) так что делать?
<UNIm95> UNIm95 дистр апгрейд? на альфу? виндузятнику?
<Saykhan> хотя да, dist-upgrade не стоит
<UNIm95> Saykhan дистр апгрейд? на альфу? виндузятнику?
<UNIm95> Novichek после последних команд перезагрузись
<Novichek> первую команду уже успел сделать -)
<Saykhan> ну первую еще норм)
<Saykhan> перезагрузись) дельный совет)
<UNIm95> Novichek первую ок вторую не делай
<UNIm95> Novichek ребут потом повтори предыдущие 2
<UNIm95> Saykhan ты б ему ещё Gentoo как дружелюбный для новичков линь посоветовал бы
<Novichek> dpkg --configure -a и apt-get -f install?
<UNIm95> Novichek да как вариант в синаптике  можно сделать
<skai> @voice UNIm95
<UNIm95> skai pf xnj&
<UNIm95> skai за что?
<skai> UNIm95: за ввождение новичков в заблуждение
<Novichek> спасибо, щас перегружу..буду жив - вернусь :)
<Saykhan> UNIm95: =) ну сори) забылся)
<skai> UNIm95: если не знаешь - не советуй
<sig_wall> карается смертной казнью
<UNIm95> Novichek в синаптике правка исправить пакеты с ошибками
<UNIm95> skai:  скажешь в синаптике это не нормально?
<Novichek> синаптик это где?
<skai> UNIm95: скажу что dist-upgrade не обновит до следующей версии ну никак
<skai> UNIm95: читай man и не позорься
<UNIm95> skai: разве?  из мана:  dist-upgrade  dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade,   also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions  of packages
<Saykhan> dist-upgrade интеллектуальное обновление, только он какой-то хрупкий, сколько раз его не использовал, а бывало библиотеки конфликтовали частенько
<ozan-1> всем привет, подскажиет как можно переустановить утилиту который собирает программу из исходником. Я про команды ./configure; make и тд
<UNIm95> skai понял ошибку
<UNIm95> skai если в sources.list нет то всё ок
<skai> UNIm95: молодец. и на будущее запомни волшебную команду, которую ты должен боятся больше ремня от батьки update-manager -d
<Saykhan> ммм..опасная команда
<Saykhan> путь в никуда
<skai> путь в будущее, бесхребетные трусы (С)
<UNIm95> Saykhan а что она делает?
<Saykhan> она до беты версии обновляет
<UNIm95> skai: да я вообще бет боюсь
<ozan-1> нико не сможет помочь с моей проблемой? просто я не разбираюсь совсем, надо программу собрать а там ошибку выдает
<Saykhan> ozan-1: а что за утилита?
<ozan-1> 2 Saykhan ну тот что  собирает программу из исходников. Я про команды ./configure; make и тд
<UNIm95> ozan-1 а зачем переустанавливать? скорее всего у тебя не удовлетворены некоторые части сборки
<ozan-1> он постоянно выдает такого рода ошибки, при сборке любой прораммы
<Novichek> к сожалению не помогло...я так понял проблема в обновлении пакетов openoffice :(
<UNIm95> Novichek: у тебя 11.04?
<Novichek> да
<UNIm95> Novichek: так по умолчанию в убунте libre office то они конфликтуют между собой
<ozan-1> UNIm95  после кламнты "make" выдает вот такое Package gconf-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Novichek> прошу прощения я его и имел ввиду (либре офис), сюда можно скопировать результат выполнения команды?
<ozan-1> UNIm95  и еще десяток такого рода нехватающих частей. потому подумал может переустановка поможет
<Saykhan> Novichek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lukinfore> ozan-1, apt-get build-dep <package>
<UNIm95> ozan-1: при сборке может дофига чего не быть в системе
<Novichek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672641/
<ozan-1> UNIm95 ясно, просто подумал сама сборочная утилита глючит. хотел Shotwell собрать, на сайте нет собранной версии
<UNIm95> а в репозитории?
<Saykhan> Novichek: apt-get autoclean и предыдущие команды занова
<ozan-1> UNIm95  там старая версия, аж на 3 версии старее
<Novichek> ok!
<UNIm95> ozan-1: поищи на ланчпаде ппа
<ozan-1> UNIm95  спасибо, шас поишу
<[v-8]_jupiter> КТото python увлекается? для написание системных утилит?
<UNIm95>  ozan-1: да не за что
<Saykhan> ozan-1: http://bit.ly/aDLB8M
<Novichek> снова фиаско :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/672645/
<Saykhan> хмм
<Novichek> блин вроде стандартные обновление что система сама предложила...а тут такая засада(((((
<Saykhan> я чувствую, что это из-за битого архива
<Saykhan> и что следует его найти и изничтожить
<Novichek> я только за:)
<Saykhan> 106 по 108 строчка меня беспокоят
<Novichek> пакет же он с инета берет?
<Saykhan> я забыл где хранятся эти архивы
<Saykhan> попробуй найти его
<Saykhan> Novichek: updatedb
<Saykhan> Novichek: locate 3a3.3.3-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Saykhan> а блин
<Saykhan> нашел
<Saykhan> rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-core_1%3a3.3.3-1ubuntu2_i386.deb прибей его
<Novichek> щас попробую
<UNIm95> Saykhan черт слака не работает. оба ядра впанику
<Novichek> команду выполнил...
<Saykhan> UNIm95: ммм...попробуй другие архитектуры
<Saykhan> Novichek: ну теперь занова предыдущие
<UNIm95> Saykhan какие другие? есть же только x86 и x86_64
<novns> нет смысла чистить кэш, всё равно у пакета проверяется чексумма
<Novichek> после 2 команды пошел чето качать
<novns> если бы архив был битым, апт про это так и сказал бы
<Saykhan> UNIm95: i686 авось заработает
<novns> сейчас он его заново выкачает и опять повторится ошибка
<Saykhan> тогда в чем проблема?
<Saykhan> по-моему в архивах
<novns> в битой базе dpkg, наверное
<novns> у архивов, ещё раз, при установке проверяются контрольные суммы
<UNIm95> Saykhan а где его взять?
<novns> про битый архив апт честно скажет, что он битый
<UNIm95> Saykhan я двд загрузить не могу
<Saykhan> UNIm95: а на каком именно месте ошибка-то?
<UNIm95> Saykhan сразу после boot <кнопка ентур>
<Saykhan> novns: если эти команды не исправляют базу дпкг, то как ее исправить?
<UNIm95> *ентер
<Novichek> а как в винде можно ctr+alt+del вырубить эту табличку про обновление каталогов?
<Saykhan> Novichek: каких каталогов?
<novns> Saykhan, убунту проще переставить с  нуля
<novns> на то она и убунта
<Novichek> у меня в центре приложений висит табличка "элементы не могут быть установлены...ляля"
<Saykhan> Novichek: ты о чем щас? скинь картинку ошибки)http://fastpic.ru/
<Saykhan> novns: переустанавливать что-то с нуля не вариант)
<Saykhan> novns: из-за мелкой ошибки
<Novichek> щас выложу
<Novichek> http://i26.fastpic.ru/big/2011/0822/b4/b7ce77ecf3f12945fef2e3b64c44bfb4.png
<Sergey_IT> кто меня забанил?
<Saykhan> хмм
<Novichek> при нажатии "восстановить" делалось, потом ошибку выдавало тоже...щас же кнопки не работают....обе
<Saykhan> мдее
<Novichek> тяжелый случай?:)
<Saykhan> <UNIm95> Novichek в синаптике правка исправить пакеты с ошибками
<Saykhan> попробуй так, как советовал UNIm95
<Novichek> синаптик эт че? соори за мой французский:)
<Saykhan> система-->администрирование-->менеджер пакетов synaptic
<UNIm95>  Novichek или alt+F2 synaptic
<Novichek> нашел...какой то из пакетов выбрать или просто "правка-исправить"?
<BROS> Посоветуйте лучший видео-редактор и корвертор видео-файлов для Убунту
<UNIm95> Novichek правка-исправить
<Novichek> сделал
<Novichek> а http://i26.fastpic.ru/big/2011/0822/b4/b7ce77ecf3f12945fef2e3b64c44bfb4.png как висела так и висит
<Novichek> черт, на ровном месте же :(
<Saykhan> Novichek: те команды попробуй
<Saykhan> предыдущие
<Novichek> dpkg --configure -a  и apt-get -f install ? щас
<megabasss> ubuntuhelp
<Novichek> dpkg: ошибка: база данных состояния dpkg заблокирован дрягим процессом
<megabasss>  #ubuntu-ru
<megabasss> ubuntuhelp !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Saykhan> Novichek: синаптик закрой и закрой update вместе с этой ошибкой
<Saykhan> и суперюзера исползуй если не под рутом
<Novichek> Ура!!!! закрыл update... открыл ошибки больше нет )))) спасибо большое Saykhan, UNIm95, novns!!!!
<UNIm95> Novichek:  да не за что
<Saykhan> Novichek: =) хехе))всегда пожалуйста)
<Novichek> спасибо, думал 4 раз за месяц  сносить придется)))
<Saykhan> =) я вначале тоже несколько раз переустанавливал))
<UNIm95> Novichek :-D
<Novichek> да. опыт - сын ошибок трудных
<UNIm95> Saykhan я только когда исксы ещё восстанавливать не умел
<Saykhan> хых) ты как умудрялся иксы губить?))
<Novichek> после винды, блин все темны лес ))
<Saykhan> Novichek: я тоже так считал))а теперь блин затянуло)))
<UNIm95> Saykhan пришел апдейт
<UNIm95> (
<Saykhan> UNIm95: а я дрова нвидиа ставил))
<Novichek> да интернесно все таки... недавно у меня ошибка была grub rescue и не грузиться ничего....пришлось переустанавливать....ниужели линукс такой нежный..я думал он эталон надежности
<Saykhan> Novichek: если его лишний раз не трогать ога)
<Novichek> =))) а че ж тогда с ним делать)
<UNIm95> Novichek под рутом меньше сиди
<Saykhan> линукс чем хорош, тем что его восстановить можно даже в самых тяжелых случаях)
<Novichek> да и блин и в легких не просто как сейчас -)
<Novichek> что посоветуете как замену mail.ru agent?)
<Saykhan> пиджин можно
<Novichek> а по латыни как он?
<Saykhan> qutim
<Novichek> ставил какой то my-agent и qut чето не то
<Novichek> а у меня он есть - чето не то :(
<Saykhan> у пиджина нет майл-агента сори
<Saykhan> я вот использую квип)))старый добрый квип)через вайн...извращение то еще, но мне нравится квип)
<Saykhan> жаль нет под линукс квипа
<Novichek> имеешь ввиду qip?
<Novichek> еще не хватает punto switcher
<Saykhan> xneus
<Saykhan> xneur
<Saykhan> замена пунто
<Novichek> о спасибо :)
<Novichek> ставлю
<Saykhan> Novichek: http://bit.ly/pzZ3Vn
 * Saykhan ушел в перезагруз
<NoOova_away> а у меня то есть скрипт для скачивания целого плейлиста песен с контакта :-P
<seniseni> привет
<seniseni> есть идеи дешифровывать систему во время бута, указаниаем отрезка адреса, в котором находится "ключ" на флешке с рандомными данными
<seniseni> есть идеи как реализовать?
<seniseni> аууу параноки, подскажите куда копать
<lukinfore> о_0
<lukinfore> переписать граб?
<seniseni> защем? oO
<lukinfore>  и биос заодно
<seniseni> блин ну вон например можно ssh в initramfs hook запихнуть..но это не так интересно
<lukinfore> и не тру-параноично
<seniseni> угумс
<seniseni> как бы сделаать v_v
<seniseni> помогите загуглить.. немогу ничего найти, может не так ищу)
<lukinfore> boot-time decrypt мб
<seniseni> гуляю по ссылкам, но вроде все не то
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl: может разбаните мой нынешний ip?
<Nor8> Кто-нибудь из этих репов иксы обновлял?   http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers
<saykhan> Nor8: я только что
<Nor8> saykhan: Все стабильно работает?
<saykhan> пока что да, ща буду тестить
<Vladislaw> кто знает какая кодировка в консоли?
<seniseni> какую поставишь такая и будет
<Vladislaw> а какая дефолтная?
<lukinfore> locale знвет мб
<Vladislaw> а кто это? и где его найти
<Vladislaw> пишет что Ютф но чето тел не прринимает как Ютф
<seniseni> бля нашел
<seniseni> это даже в вики нашем арчевом есть
<seniseni> типо crypkey=/dev/usbstick:2048:2048
<seniseni> ааа уря)
<seniseni> cryptkey=BLOCKDEVICE:OFFSET:SIZE
<seniseni> gl
<Vladislaw> и что это такое вы нашли?
<Dan`ka> я себе тоже арч третей системой установила)
<thefall> hi all
<thefall> Raiden у тебя случаем не остался местный лог я тогда спрашивал про монтирование dingoo ?
<thefall> мля(
<Alagos> Кто пользуется зарплатными карточками и какого банка? Правда что приватбанк такое УГ, а Укрсиббанк стоит того что бы там сделать карточку?
<Alagos> Украина)
<thefall> hi all
<thefall> hay
<[Raiden]> thefall: лог вроде есть весь где-то на веб
<[Raiden]> используй заметки
<thefall> уже разобрался вроде
<thefall> смонитровал
<thefall> тут другая трабла
<thefall> не могу туда ничего забросить
<thefall> ни вставляеться
<thefall> нет прав владельца что то такое
<[Raiden]> ну либо реально прав нет, используй судо
<[Raiden]> либо смонтирован ов рид онли
<[Raiden]> или наутилус пускани от рута, типа gksu nautilus
<thefall> mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /media/dingoo
<[Raiden]> ясно, незнаю
<thefall> сделал судо су но я вроде как ни в терменали это делаю
<Vladislaw> почему при загрузке файла, или например при онлайн просмотре фильма некоторые сервисы теряют доступ к интернету, даже если в одной вкладке мозиллы смотреть видео иногда в другой напишет что сервер ненайден(если попытатьсь загрузить стра
<Vladislaw> ницу до того как видео загрузится в кеш)
<zenadoreg> ну что опробуем
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31511
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-23
<Snowdrift> !ubuntuhelp help
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ubuntuhelp help'
<Silver231> Добрый день подскажите программу для работы с прокси - аналог виндовского proxifier
<chapt> Silver231: а в настройках сети прописать прокси если?
<chapt> не помогает?
<chapt> система - параметры - параметры прокси сервера
<Silver231> chapt да видите там удобно в этой программе прописал прокси и во всех остальных программах не нужно. вот думал может для линукса есть
<chapt> а после прописи прокси в параметрах прокси сервера для каких то программ прокси недоступен?
<Silver231> chapt да я где мог вроде прописал - вот например teamviewer что то не хочет - вроде и прокси ему пишешь а он не хочет - запрет в Юзергаде не делали
<Snowdrift> Silver231, минуту
<tomasphp> Âñåì ïðèâåò, êòî íèáóäü íàñòðàèâàë tvtime äëÿ êàáåëüíîãî?
<sig_wall> tomasphp: use utf-8
<tomasphp> oh sorry
<tomasphp> Âñåì ïðèâåò, êòî íèáóäü íàñòðàèâàë tvtime äëÿ êàáåëüíîãî?
<sig_wall> tomasphp: use utf-8
<tomasphp> sig_wall, i change encoding to utf-8. maybe i change it wrong=(
<sig_wall> видимо wrong
<tomasphp> кодировка норм?
<sig_wall> ага
<tomasphp> во) клиент поменял
<tomasphp> у меня вопрс был
<tomasphp> настраивал ктонибудь tvtime для кабельного
<tomasphp> точней не так. я его настроил но каналов слишком мало
<tomasphp> на винде около 60 а на убунте всего 10-12 и плохо ловит получается
<GrafVampir> кто может помочь с апачем на локальном веб сервере?
<GrafVampir> выдает ошибку
<GrafVampir> httpd: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for petrovka.p1.lo
<GrafVampir> httpd: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<GrafVampir> [Tue Aug 23 11:27:14 2011] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence
<GrafVampir> [Tue Aug 23 11:27:14 2011] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence
<GrafVampir> Syntax OK
<GrafVampir> хочу его запустить и выдает:
<GrafVampir> apachectl start
<GrafVampir> httpd: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for petrovka.p1.lo
<GrafVampir> httpd: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<GrafVampir> [Tue Aug 23 11:51:50 2011] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence
<GrafVampir> [Tue Aug 23 11:51:50 2011] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence
<GrafVampir> httpd (pid 2808) already running
<GrafVampir> похоже что после отключения света сервак не запустился, а главный админ в отпуске :(
<sharikoff> GrafVampir: слышь
<sharikoff> все постят логи на paste.pro
<sharikoff> чем ты лучше?
<GrafVampir> сори...не знал
<sharikoff> дык правила же есть
<sharikoff> в топике написано
<sharikoff> запости туда
<sharikoff> сюда ссылку
<sharikoff> щас разберемся
<sharikoff> lo нету такх доменов
<sharikoff> есть local
<sharikoff> рид зе факинг мануал
<sharikoff> как говорицца...
<sharikoff> и еще
<sharikoff> добавь в конфиг ServerName domen.ru
<sharikoff> и ошибка уйдет
<GrafVampir> в /etc/host ?
<sharikoff> оапача
<GrafVampir> это локальный сервер
<sharikoff> он те белым по английски говорит что не может отрезолвить
<sharikoff> так добавь вручную
<sharikoff> верю что локальный
<sharikoff> ибо ло
<sharikoff> должность то какая... главный админ =))
<GrafVampir> =_=
<sharikoff> о великий повелитель апачей
<GrafVampir> XD
<GrafVampir> добавил запись в host, серавно не хочет(
<GrafVampir> http://paste.pro/4220243
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> ось какая
<GrafVampir> центось
<sharikoff> а какого апачектрл тада?
<sharikoff> убей то что написал
<sharikoff> щас
<sharikoff> servername
<sharikoff> и запускай как положено в центоси
<sharikoff> service apache start
<sharikoff> или как то так
<sharikoff> может переменные не подхватывает
<sharikoff> заодно покажи /etc/hosts
<sharikoff> на пасте
<GrafVampir> так я с самого начала пытался запустить.
<GrafVampir> пишет: не распознаная служба
<sharikoff>  /etc/init.d/apa[ТАБ] и посмотри чо те выдаст
<sharikoff> может там httpd
<SAPetrovich> httpd service restart
<SAPetrovich> вроде так
<sharikoff> во
<GrafVampir> только это: /etc/init.d/apacheds
<sharikoff> а если ht{TAB}
<Intalir> привет
<sharikoff> lfhja
<sharikoff> дароф
<sharikoff> када приехал?
<GrafVampir> httpd есть
<SAPetrovich> service httpd restart
<SAPetrovich> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/warn-_default_-virtualhost-overlap-port80-first-hasprecedence/
<GrafVampir> http://paste.pro/4220841
<GrafVampir> но сайт не открывается(
<SAPetrovich> а что-нить открывается вообще? допустим дефолтовая страница
<sharikoff> он по имени хочет
<sharikoff> стопудово
<GrafVampir> неа...даже если по IP захажу
<GrafVampir> шас почитаю что там по ссылке, мож получится  сделать
<sharikoff> покажи  /etc/hosts
<SAPetrovich> попробуй вырубить дефолтовую страницу из энаблед
<sharikoff> и вывод hostname
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich: там помоему нету енаблед
<sharikoff> там чесный апач воде бы
<SAPetrovich> ))
<sharikoff> *вроде
<sharikoff> без всяких говенных линков
<SAPetrovich> Answer: The NameVirtualHost directive is a required to configure name-based virtual hosts.
<FishErr> как настроить наутилус, чтоб не отображал нтфсную партицию?
<SAPetrovich> <sharikoff>хочет по имени
<FishErr> или что нужно сделать, чтоб эту партицию не было видно?
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich: я имею ввиду что он заходит по имени
<sharikoff> а имя не резолвится
<sharikoff> и не резолвится и апачем в том числе
<sharikoff> поэтому он и срет в логи
<SAPetrovich> <GrafVampir>почитай по ссылке, там написано
<GrafVampir> http://paste.pro/4221521
<sharikoff> nslookup petrovka.p1.lo
<sharikoff> чо говорит?
<GrafVampir> http://paste.pro/4221831
<sharikoff> вот в этом все и дело..
<GrafVampir> но почему там 195.20.96.1
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ты меня спрашиваешь?
<sharikoff> залезь в  /etc/resolv.conf
<sharikoff> и выстави какой надо
<GrafVampir> а что нужно писать вместо <instance name>: /etc/init.d/apacheds start <instance name> ?
<sharikoff> чиво?
<GrafVampir> ну когда я пишу  /etc/init.d/apacheds start, то выдает что нужно дописать <instance name>
<sharikoff> я незнаю что такое апач дс
<sharikoff> правда
<GrafVampir> ясно...
<sharikoff> у меня так запускается
<sharikoff> как положено
<GrafVampir> писец сложно...
<sharikoff> да ладно
<SAPetrovich> мож главный админ скрипт какой пихнул и так обозвал оного
<GrafVampir> мб
<GrafVampir> свалил и не сказал че делать если упадет сервер...
<sharikoff> доступ давай
<sharikoff> щас починим
<SAPetrovich> усе будет без шума и пыли
<SAPetrovich> ))
<GrafVampir> из инет доступ токо у админа)
<GrafVampir> инета*
<sharikoff> ну тады ой
<SAPetrovich> <GrafVampir>выложи содержимое apacheds
<Squarc[web]> Привет всем. Кто может помочь в установке Ubuntu на Acer Aspire One 522. Во время установки виснет ноут полностью и при том в разных ситуациях
<Squarc[web]> Версия биоса 1.04. Он как-то может влиять?
<romanoff> подскажите плз почему убунта мне пишет что нет root ?
<sig_wall> Squarc[web]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=143889.0
<sig_wall> romanoff: всмысле?
<romanoff> :~$ root
<romanoff> Команда 'root' не найдена, возможно вы имели в виду:
<romanoff>  Команда 'rootv' из пакета 'xawtv' (universe)
<romanoff>  Команда 'rott' из пакета 'rott' (multiverse)
<romanoff>  Команда 'rbot' из пакета 'rbot' (universe)
<romanoff> root: команда не найдена
<romanoff> как то так
<sharikoff> =)))
<sig_wall> смешно
<sharikoff> все выводы команд на  paste.pro
<romanoff> не понятно же :)
<sharikoff> мде..
<sharikoff> попробуй administrator
<romanoff> administrator: команда не найдена
<sharikoff> sig_wall: это надо записать
<SAPetrovich> )))
<romanoff> есть совет у кого ?
<sharikoff> совет почитать про линукс чуть чуть
<romanoff> причём  на su  просит пороль .. я  ввожу он грит не тот.... я тока 1 пароль заводил...
<sharikoff> sudo su
<sharikoff> так подходит твой пароль?
<romanoff> ;) помогло
<romanoff> а чем он отличен от su &
<sharikoff> ой не спрашивай.. сам рута искал долго
<sharikoff> сюда зашел подсказали
<romanoff> гг
<romanoff> ещё вопросик.. хочу wine обновить а забыл как в консоле написать  get update wine или что то похожее... не подскажешь ?
<romanoff> sdl  влияет на работу wine &
<romanoff> ?
<sharikoff> фик ее знает
<sharikoff> у меня нет вайна
<romanoff> о как
<romanoff> почемуто отключился куб рабочего стола.. хотя в настройках галочки стоят... вообще всё странно работает
<DeaDrash> госпада, кто может по javascript подсказать чуточку?
<DeaDrash> его ведь можно выполнять в адресной строке?
<sharikoff> да
<DeaDrash> подскажите как в адресной строке посчитать md5 хеш
<DeaDrash> я в яваскрипте к сожалению совсем не разбираюсь
<sharikoff> а фик ее знает
<DeaDrash> гугл переполнен взломом md5... ему нормальный вопрос по этой теме не задать =(
<sharikoff> - взлом мд5
<skai> sharikoff: каждый раз как слышу про взлом мд5 - хочется избивать произнесшего эьту ересь пачкой бумаги с напечатанным на них "контрольная сумма!=криптоконтейнер"
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> это зип
<skai> это хеш
<lark1n[web]> hi to all
<DeaDrash> могу взломать этот хешь на раз, два, три = 202cb962ac59075b964b07152d234b70
<DeaDrash> :P
<lark1n[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=165341.msg1213497#msg1213497
<lark1n[web]> мб кто то поможет?)
<DeaDrash> флешка таже что и была раньше?
<lark1n[web]> ага, та я на разных уже пробовал :(
<DeaDrash> мб флешку больше 2 гигов воткнул, её некоторые старые биосы не видят
<DeaDrash> так просто, пердположил...
<DeaDrash> мало ли
<lark1n[web]> нет, я с неё до этого раз 10 мб больше устанавливал на этот нетбук, и все ок было
<DeaDrash> а простые вещи пробовал, типа сбросить биос или на другую флешку закатать инфу?
<lark1n[web]> та у меня уже фантазии не хватает, а винда кстати норм ставиться
<lark1n[web]> ага, биос в дефолт сбрасывал, обновлял, с 3-х флешек пробовал
<lark1n[web]> дело в том, что перед этой всей фигней я винт начисто форматнул
<lark1n[web]> и системный сектор форматнул, который 10Гб, с лицензионной виндой для восстановления
<lark1n[web]> и после этого все, винда ставится, а линуха нет :(
<lark1n[web]> а винда так уже надоела :(
<DeaDrash> попробуй пуппиРус
<lark1n[web]> так дело не в линухе
<lark1n[web]> я ж говорю разные пробовал уже
<DeaDrash> а он до определения флешки вообще не доходит что ли?
<lark1n[web]> виснет биос, когда пытаешься с флешки загрузиться
<lark1n[web]> ну да
<lark1n[web]> а хотя, может и доходит, так как флешка с виндой то стартует
<lark1n[web]> но когда с флешки гружусь, то появляеться заставка и все, виснет, и не реагирует, дальше только кнопкой включения выключать
<DeaDrash> ну хоть логина небольшая да есть, может всё таки попробуешь на флешку что нибудь из последнего http://uco.puppyrus.org/catalog/1017
<DeaDrash> логика*
<lark1n[web]> ну ок попробую :)
<DeaDrash> с флешкой, с виндой грузится, значит дело точно не в железе и не в биосе
<DeaDrash> тут либо дистр на флешку криво записался, либо над компом нужно провести сеанс экзорцизма
<Squarc[web]> У меня ноут на AMD GPU-C50. С виндой работает нормально, а вот с линухом проблемы. Виснет при разных ситуациях
<Squarc[web]> Приходится только на кнопку питания выключать
<Squarc[web]> в какую сторону хоть копать?
<Squarc[web]> При старте с загрузочного диска Ubuntu подвисает на заставке
<DeaDrash> а убунту кстати какой версии ставишь?
<DeaDrash> я слышал что ноутбучные процы со встроенным гпу иногда не поддерживаются в некоторых версиях ядер линуха
<DeaDrash> мб в версии дистра дело
<sig_wall> Squarc[web]: дождаться ubuntu 11.11
<sig_wall> проц новый, в новом релизе будет лучше поддерживаться
<DeaDrash> а лучше 12.04 :D
<Squarc[web]> ага, долго что-то ждать
<Squarc[web]> дистр 11.04
<lark1n[web]> я вообще себе хочу федору лхде :)
<lark1n[web]> Убунта надоела да и не нравиться ни Юнити, ни Гном 3...
<[v-8]_jupiter> lark1n[web]: поставь xfce4
<[v-8]_jupiter> И не надо менять дистр
<Squarc[web]> У меня ноут работает только с ядром Fedora fc14 2,6,35,13
<Squarc[web]> более новые грузятся, но виснут при появления графики :(
<lark1n[web]> хочу lxde ибо он самый не прожорливый :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну не знаю. Мне не удобно чегото в нем работать. И xfce устраивает по скорости.
<Squarc[web]> остается только ждать новых ядер и эксперементировать?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Squarc[web]: А ты в логах смотрел чего он виснет?
<Squarc[web]> в логах вроде бы ничего странного не нашел
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чтото не может быть такого
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всеравно причина же должна проявить себя гдето
<sharikoff> icewm
<Squarc[web]> в логах иксов ничего плохого нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> А в других что и не смотрел?
<Squarc[web]> в загрузке смотрел, все нормально
<[v-8]_jupiter> Когда зависнит. Загрузись с livecd и посмотри внимательно все логи. Если не хочешь долго лазить по логу
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/264659/90d05c89 тыдыщ
<skai> sharikoff: бойан
<skai> sharikoff: тебя до сих пор кроет?
<sharikoff> прикольно
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> я в отпуске
<BROS> Привет всем! Ребята, кто пользуется Pidgin?
<chapt> я
<BROS> у всех вверху пункт Sendto не активен? и если только у меня, то как это исправить?
<chapt> тоже неактивен, подозреваю косяк реализации протоколо в различных клиентах
<BROS> chapt: не узнавал, как это исправить?
<sharikoff> емае..
<sharikoff> тут аон у людей рута нету
<sharikoff> а вы тут с каким то пунктом меню
<chapt> неа, меня это не парит
<GrafVampir> эх...сколько ковырялся...нече не получилось(
<sharikoff> двоечник
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> skai: памаги плз
<sharikoff> nslookup milkeurofood.net
<sharikoff> пакажи
<GrafVampir> та токо вот начал разбиратся с веб серверами)
<GrafVampir> http://paste.pro/4231685
<sharikoff> host -a milkeurofood.net
<sharikoff> GrafVampir: спс
<GrafVampir> а это что такое?
<GrafVampir> ну т.е. что показывает?
<SAPetrovich> <GrafVampir>решил вопрос с апачем?
<GrafVampir> <SAPetrovich>та нет....вот сижу мучаю
<SAPetrovich> и чего намучал?
<SAPetrovich> по ссылке ходил?
<GrafVampir> да...не помогло
<GrafVampir> наверно все как то намудрено
<GrafVampir> подожду мож одмин на связь выйдет
<SAPetrovich> я тебе писал ывложить содрежимое apacheds
<licwin> прет всем
<GrafVampir> хай
<GrafVampir> http://paste.pro/4232366
<conan_chief> друзья привет. меня тут озадачили не знаю как быть. может хотябы в теории подскажите как сделать. есть прочтовый сервер на зимбре, у провайдера последнее время начались траблы с подключением (потеря пакетов, отсутствие инета по 20-30 минут в рабочее вре
<conan_chief> вот только как сделать это максимально отказоустойчиго
<sharikoff> 2 канала
<sharikoff> 2  канала и своя автономка =)
<sharikoff> ибо плохо када у почтовика меняется ип
<GrafVampir> мда... хорошо я затупил
<sharikoff> мда..
<GrafVampir> в httpd ServerName стоит порт 8080
<GrafVampir> а конектится походу на 80
<sharikoff> один хрен косяки там у тебя
<sharikoff> имя не резолвится
<GrafVampir> да...? хм....
<sharikoff> я ж те говорил
<sharikoff> ищо часов .. 3 назад
<sharikoff> =)
<GrafVampir> не...это я чатом ошибся
<GrafVampir> про имя я помню...
<GrafVampir> ладно....буду делать все по порядку...
<GrafVampir> интересно от чего могли вылететь косяки... если вчера все работало, а вырубился свет и все уже не работает(((\
<Silver23> Добрый вечер подскажите может у кого-нибудь есть статья почитать про OpenVPN (настройки после того как соединение установлена)
<GrafVampir> кста, еслия иду на порт 8080 то все работает...
<GrafVampir> т.е. site.p1.lo:8080
<Silver23> чтобы можно было видеть за vpn серверы, а не только клиент-клиент и сервер
<Volkodav>  m+
<Volkodav> wed
<Volkodav> /*784/98.02
<sharikoff> Silver23: есть примеры на сайте
<sharikoff> у них
<sharikoff> сеть сеть
<sharikoff> но имхо лучше ipsec
<sharikoff> мне больше нравится
<Silver23> sharikoff  а можно ссылку если не сложно или как правильно написать в поиске
<sharikoff> http://www.ylsoftware.com/news/393
<sharikoff> 3 миллисекунды поиска
<Silver23> sharikoff  видите ли сам я vpn я поднял мне теперь чтобы локалку видно было - я про это имел ввиду
<baltazor> привет всем
<Silver23> привет
<baltazor> а кто подскажет как правильно создавать сразу не сколько директорий, помню писали что то типа mkdir folder[1...22] и сразу создается с 1 по 22 директрии
<sharikoff> смотри где у тебя насройки отличются
<Silver23> sharikoff push "route 192.168.100.0 255.255.255.0"
<Silver23> iroute 192.168.150.0 255.255.255.0
<sharikoff> ну
<sharikoff> и
<baltazor> ни кто не знает?
<sharikoff> ты мануал читал на сайте у них?
<Silver23> вот таких строк у меня нет в настройках ни клиента ни сервера
<sharikoff> так это роуты на внутренние сетки
<sharikoff> прочитай мануал
<sharikoff> прочитай примеры
<sharikoff> будешь канючить не прочитавши -забаню ей богу
<sharikoff> чо толку обьяснять если ты не в курсе определений
<Silver23> sharikoff да вот тут вы в точку попали - как экономисту мне трудно понять термины и определения ((
<sharikoff> Silver23:  я не капельки не спорю
<sharikoff> но тут никто за тебя делать не будет
<sharikoff> надо самому разбираться
<sharikoff> будут конкретные вопросы и логи ошибок -милости просим
<Silver23> спасибо что подсказываете
<sharikoff> я только могу подсказать где почитать
<sharikoff> или конкретно по ошибке если знаю
<Silver23> спасибо скачал ещё перевод конфигурации сервера  openvpn - читаю )
<clay> ëÔÏ ÎÉÂÕÄØ ÎÁÓÔÒÁÉ×ÁÌ samba ÎÁ ÇÉÇÁÂÉÔÎÏÊ ÓÅÔËÅ?
<ubuntuhelp> clay! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<clay> Кто нибудь настраивал samba на гигабитной сетке?
<clay> Ну хоть скажите- почему скорость такая хреновая? по 12-15 метров?
<[Raiden]> clay: без понятия. Подними например фтп, затесть скорость
<[Raiden]> может дело не в самбе
<sharikoff> webdav
<clay> в том то и дело- в самбе- по фтп и ssh- скорость стабильная- 40-45 в секунду
<clay> sharikoff: именно самба нужна :( насколько я понял- это именно проблема совместимости гигабита и самбы?
<clay> sharikoff: или все таки все решается?
<sharikoff> clay: это ваще в самбе дело
<sharikoff> она сама по себе тормоз
<clay> sharikoff: что нибудь сделать можно?
<sharikoff> я не тюнил
<sharikoff> на линухах шарю вебдавом а на работе виндовым серваком
<sharikoff> почему именно самба?
<clay> sharikoff: вышестоящее руководство играет в упертых барашкоф :(
<sharikoff> конкретно сказали самба?
<sharikoff> или конкретная задача?
<clay> sharikoff: конкретно сказали- захожу в сетевое окружение и вижу эту железяку с расшаренной папкой
<sharikoff> ну
<sharikoff> какую железку?
<sharikoff> сервак?
<clay> sharikoff: сервер :)
<sharikoff> ну вебдав тоже в сетевом окружении
<[Raiden]> clay: почитай про NFS
<sharikoff> тока имхо пошустрее
<clay> sharikoff: насколько шустрее?
<nand_ekb> Всем привет! Подскажите мб кто сталкивался с такой бедой: юзаю gnome2, тема gtk применяется не ко всем приложения...gnome-terminal и gedit к примеру выглядят коряво. Прилагаю скрин http://itmages.ru/image/view/264797/40c074c5
<sharikoff> дропбокс знаешь?
<clay> sharikoff: облачная система хранения данных
<sharikoff> по скорости как?
<[Raiden]> nand_ekb: терминал от того же юзера пущен?
<clay> sharikoff: не плохо
<sharikoff> вот примерно тоже самое
<nand_ekb> [Raiden]: да
<clay> sharikoff: а в переносе на гигабитную сеть- ориентировочная скорость?
<sharikoff> если рядом и по локалке так вообще летает
<sharikoff> я не мерял честно
<sharikoff> но быстрее самбы точно
<sharikoff> иначе бы на самбе сидел
<sharikoff> + есть очевидный плюс - распределение доступа
<sharikoff> до ресурсов средствами апача
<sharikoff> т.е всякие .htaccess фурычат
<skai> sharikoff: а 4 самба?
<clay> sharikoff: спасибо :)
<sharikoff> не ставил
<sharikoff> как слез с третьей так и забыл про нее
<sharikoff> + можно выкинуть в инет
<sharikoff> + обработка документов непосредственно в папке
<sharikoff> не как фтп сначала скачать потом отредактировать потом закачать
<sharikoff> а сразу в папке
<kamyshovyy> ку all
<sharikoff> q
<kamyshovyy> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<kamyshovyy> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<kamyshovyy> потерялася я ((
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: что значит непосредственно в папке. Всеравно де данные передаются. ) Если только у тебя какой-то хитрый редактор текста будет, клиент-серверный :)
<[Raiden]> Ты мне напомнил людей котоыре смотря кино онлайн и думают что он не качается.
<[Raiden]> Фраза понравилась. Мне тоже кажется, что зря хоронят писи. Народ накушается планшетов и сноа вернется к компам. Или будет юзать оба девайса
<[Raiden]> «Хотя IT-экспертам нравится декларировать начало эры пост-ПК, мы считаем, что более верно было бы сказать, что 30-летняя индустрия ПК не достигла даже среднего возраста и вот-вот займётся сноубордингом», — сказал Фрэнк Шоу.
<sharikoff> [Raiden]: я ж обьяснил
<sharikoff> по сравнению с фтп телодвижений гораздо меньше
<[Raiden]> А.. 1. есть клиенты, котоыре после сохранения файла сами его закачают , 2. есть способы монтировать ftp
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> есть
<sharikoff> но зачем
<[Raiden]> Незнаю )
<sharikoff> зашел в папку которая физически на серваке
<sharikoff> и редактируй прямо там
<[Raiden]> Это уже будет не шаринг, а удаленное абминистрирование, если прям там ) типа рдп.
<[Raiden]> Или я чего-то не понимаю
<sharikoff> знаешь как в винде сетевые диски
<sharikoff> примерно так
<[Raiden]> тогда это не прям там, это прям тут ) тот же шаринг, что и нфс с самбой )
<[Raiden]> или смонтированный фтп
<skai> нука голосуем
<skai> docky vs awn
<nand_ekb> awn очевидно же)
<sharikoff> я принцип понимаю конечно.. просто для юзера это прям там
<[Raiden]> представление в виде папок, но никаких там. Файл передается, меняется, потом снова передается
<[Raiden]> А .. Ну я рад что ты понимаешь )
<sharikoff> я читал
<sharikoff> в интернетах
<sharikoff> а так линь вчера ток поставил
<[Raiden]> Ну а причем тут линь.  фтп или самба она и в африке ...
<sharikoff> [Raiden]: ты  не заработался..
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> я шучу наверное непонятно...
<sharikoff> [Raiden]: =))
<sharikoff> расслабься хоть чуть чуть.. ты все мои слова слишком серьезно воспринимаешь
<sharikoff> =)
<[Raiden]> Ну уж простите, я на канале про софт
<sharikoff> да ладно не дуйся =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> забавно, с чего же мне дуться? Вроде не я не прав.
<sharikoff> я , я не прав
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> дуюсь
<sharikoff> просто самбу не люблю
<nand_ekb> Люди неужели никто не знает почему некоторые приложения не применяют системную тему и выглядят как win95?
<lukinfore> ибо они кюте например?
<[Raiden]> nand_ekb: фиг знает. Обычно такое происходить с программами от другого юзера, если тема установлена не глобально. А что бы от одного - впервые вижу
<[Raiden]> могу предложить создать ещё юзера и если там всё ок, что-нить удалить из настроек гнома\гтк  в хомпапке
<nand_ekb> ну вариант
<nand_ekb> щас опробую
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/08/23/madness/
<skai> прям так и пышут сарказмом.и ссылка на статью намекае
<Manular> Народ а кто нить Steam запускал под убунтой?
<sig_wall> Manular: для запуска Steam есть винда
<Manular> нет винды нету)
<Manular> тоа убунта
<nand_ekb> [Raiden]:  завел юзера, такая же ерунда с оформлением
<[Raiden]> забавно
<Manular> Народ как стим под убунтой пустить?
<[Raiden]> nand_ekb: а если другую тему выбрать? Может в этой теме каке-то искючения описаны )
<[Raiden]> Manular: wine /path/file.exe
<nand_ekb> [Raiden]:  применил дефолтную какую то  http://itmages.ru/image/view/264837/40a62778
<nand_ekb> тоже самое...только шапку сменило у окна
<[Raiden]> валлпапер забавный
<[Raiden]> nand_ekb: а может у тебя гедит на гтк3?
<Manular> не запускается до ходит до открытия окна и исчезает(
<nand_ekb> эээ, а как проверить?
<[Raiden]> справка - о программе
<[Raiden]> там нету ничего?
<nand_ekb> только версия
<nand_ekb> 3.0.6
<[Raiden]> ну по ходу это гтк3
<[Raiden]> на гтк2 - 2.30.4-2ubuntu1
<nand_ekb> интересно...
<nand_ekb> на сайте кстати написано что последняя стабильная версия 2.30.2...видимо что то доставить надо
<[Raiden]> видимо ты какой-то реп подключил и часть гномовских програм у тебя теперь на гтк3. - один из вариантов решения - использовать темы котоыре сразу красят обеверсии гтк - такие несколько штук в природе есть.
<nand_ekb> а сделать чтобы все что на 3ей версии хватало одну тему, а остальное другую нельзя?
<[Raiden]> либо надо закоментировать этот репозиторий и удалить гтк3 - думаю оно заберет по завимостям всё. Потом поставить ubuntu-desktop
<nand_ekb> у меня дебиан)
<[Raiden]> А мы тут тогда при чем? :)
<nand_ekb> просто тут народу много умного...привык к каналу этому)
<nand_ekb> да и системы то родные
<kamyshovyy> Sulrandir: ку
<[Raiden]> nand_ekb: можно ,  гтк3 скорее всего может юзать отдельынй .gtkrc
<Sulrandir> <kamyshovyy>Хай!
<nand_ekb> [Raiden]:  думаю ты прав, спасибо за помощь)
<[Raiden]> .gtkrc-3.0
<nand_ekb> ну я в курсе...вроде даже где то видел это
<[Raiden]> В следущий раз всетаки уточняй, что у тебя дебиан сразу.
<[Raiden]> одним бы предложением было бы меньше )
<Sulrandir> kamyshovyy: ))
<nand_ekb> [Raiden]:  боюсь кары модераторов...просто люди сидящие на канале дебиана редко юзают его как десктоп, тем более анстейбл
<nand_ekb> вот и пишу сюды...
<kamyshovyy> Sulrandir: личка открыта?
<[Raiden]> nand_ekb: там ваще какие-то старпёры сидят ) Хотя я думаю дебианщиков-домашних юзеров и правда не много. )
<[Raiden]> Хотя мне там помогали пару раз, но на более сложные вопросы
<nand_ekb> там не до моих вопросов им)
<[Raiden]> версию так можно бло ещё увидеть apt-cache policy gedit , и в apt-cache depends gedit - от чего зависит. там наверное gtk3*
<nand_ekb> ага libgtk3-0
<nand_ekb> у меня тема на движке murrine...есть инфа в инете что можно собрать движок с поддержкой гтк3
<shelest> Hi everyone!
<Yuriy_Y> (шепотом) Люди, живые есть?
<andrey_> !ask | Yuriy_Y
<ubuntuhelp> Yuriy_Y: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<shelest> Yuriy_Y: есть
<Yuriy_Y> Класс, тада спасайте. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=165378
<Yuriy_Y> А то у меня на погоду чет центральный процессор и тактовый генератор глючат.
<shelest> Yuriy_Y:  так http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/ubuntu_route.txt.html же!
<Yuriy_Y> Не катит. Там статический маршрут.
<Yuriy_Y> А у меня на eth2 по дхцп адрес дается.
 * Yuriy_Y чешет репу...
<sharikoff> route add -net 10.0.0.0/8 -iface eth2
<Yuriy_Y> Шлюз указывать не надо?
<sharikoff> и чо етх2 периодически врубается?
<Yuriy_Y> Неа, но комп может перегрузиться.
<sharikoff> шлюз = интерфейс
<sharikoff> пасмари в убунте есть опция  -iface
<sharikoff> а то я не сильно в курсе
<Yuriy_Y> ыгвщ ьс
<Yuriy_Y> Упс. :-)
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> у вас не так
<sharikoff> сорри
<sharikoff> route add -net 10.0.0.0/8  gw <ip eth2> dev eth2
<Yuriy_Y> А у вас как? :-)
<sharikoff> куцо.. куцо и негибко..
<sharikoff> у нас позволяет указывать только нтерфейс
<sharikoff> через который пулять
<Yuriy_Y> У вас это где?
<sharikoff> неважно
<Yuriy_Y> Лана, интересно же. :-)
<Yuriy_Y> ыгвщ ьс
<Yuriy_Y> Тьфу.
<sharikoff> этот маршрут можно засунуть в насройки interfaces
<sharikoff> и явно указать дефолт
<sharikoff> 2 вариант
<Yuriy_Y> И тогда при поднятии интерфейса в таблицу роутинга уже ничего левого пихаться не будет?
<sharikoff> будет конечно
<sharikoff> сеть нового ифейса
<Yuriy_Y> А дефолтный маршрут?
<sharikoff> можно слегка заморочиться
<sharikoff> это второй вариант
<BROS> Как искать текст в файле с помощью поиска Nautilus?
<sharikoff> и поднять рип на модеме и на убунте
<sharikoff> будет динамика
<sharikoff> ваще ничо делать не надо
<sharikoff> само все будет убавляться добавляться
<sharikoff> а модем будет вечно пулять что он дефолт
<sharikoff> раз в сколько то секунд
<sharikoff> непомню
<Yuriy_Y> На модеме интерфейс настроен бриджем.
<sharikoff> неважно
<sharikoff> там rip есть же
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> есть стопудово
<Yuriy_Y> В тплинке воде нету, не видал.
<Yuriy_Y> *вроде
<sharikoff> в вонючем интеркроссе есть
<sharikoff> который вебстрим выдает
<sharikoff> а там нету?
<Yuriy_Y> Мож как-то по-другому зовется?
<sharikoff> модель какая
<sharikoff> rip или rip2
<Yuriy_Y> 8820 вроде, щас...
<sharikoff> ospf посмотри хотя врядли
<Yuriy_Y> Сабака, не сказал по телнету, хто он.
<sharikoff> через команды посмотри
<Yuriy_Y> Там очень тупая консоль.
<sharikoff> верю
<sharikoff> на нем самом не написано?
<Yuriy_Y> Он сам 5 км от меня, сволочь. :-)
<sharikoff> хто он
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> version какой нть
<sharikoff> через телнет
<sharikoff> show version
<sharikoff> sh ru conf
<sharikoff> чо нть такое может
<Yuriy_Y> RAS version: 3.0.0 Build 091124 Rel.11738
<Yuriy_Y>  System   ID: *2.11.94.0(RE9.C39)3.11.2.167[Nov 06 2009 17:24:00]
<Yuriy_Y>  romRasSize: 1331216
<Yuriy_Y>  system up time:     2:38:59 (e8e66 ticks)
<Yuriy_Y>  bootbase version: VTC_SPI1.2 | 2008/07/02
<Yuriy_Y> Самое умное, что смог выдавить.
<Yuriy_Y> Нету. :-)
<sharikoff> 8901
<Yuriy_Y> Мб, точно не помню.
<ubuntar> ребят,это у всех nano  теперь с подсветкой кода,или я что-то натворил,и он вдруг таким стал?
<ubuntar> *всмысле обновления пришли
<Yuriy_Y> Аха, точно 8901.
<ubuntar> может,надо было пакет какой-то доставить,или что,хз. Но выглядит симпатично..
<sharikoff> http://vladivostok.dns-shop.ru/catalog/154/124171/#specs
<sharikoff> такой?
<sharikoff> Yuriy_Y: ^^
<[Raiden]> ubuntar: в общем-то было всегда. Что у тебя включило - незнаю, может авторы пакета включили
<[Raiden]> http://igorka.com.ua/2009-12-17/nano-podsvetka-sintaksisa/
<[Raiden]> как доказательство )
<Yuriy_Y> sharikoff: Вот такой. http://www.tp-link.com/ru/products/productDetails.asp?class=adsl&pmodel=TD-W8901G
<sharikoff> есть там все
<sharikoff> включаешь в модеме рип
<sharikoff> у ся ставишь quagga
<sharikoff> настраиваешь
<sharikoff> минут 15 делов
<sharikoff> это для подумать http://sharikoff.me/archives/102
<Yuriy_Y> Хм, вроде решилось путем добавления маршрута приподняти интерфейса.
<Yuriy_Y> Пасиба, почитаем. :-)
<markmx> я тут в джинни багу заметил
<markmx> кто транслирнет разрабам ато я ламер в этом
<parfux> пацаны, что это? что вы об этом думаете? http://www.bmi.ru
<parfux> у нас в парадной наклеили рекламку с этим...
<skai> @voice parfux
<parfux> да не реклама...
<parfux> реально что за 3G локалка или чтото типа
<parfux> а на Chaos Construction ходил ктонибудь?
<parfux> cc.org.ru
<skai> @voice parfux
<parfux> да дастал ты
<parfux> быдло одмин
<parfux> бынь меня
<parfux> улетаю на мальту
<skai> @mode +b *!*parf@*
<skai> нервные спамеры пошли
<rekcuFniarB> +v ж это дать голос а не отобрать
<[Raiden]> тут это как замечание. Нетрадиционное использование )
<Sergey_IT> q
<skai> @kban --user parfux "по собственному желанию"
<User580[web]> Ку
<TBAPb> у кого гном3? к вам. из меню запускаю игру, но он не может запустить. пишу /usr/games/gamename все пашет. в чем дело и как починить?
<TBAPb> ошибка «не удалось запустить процесс-потомок. нет такого файла или каталога»
<User580[web]> Народ кто подскажет замену Denwer'у. Ну или как настроить или запустить Локальный хост MySQL. В винде пользовалься денвером. А тут новичок не знаю. А с ЛАМП"ом запутался.
<User580[web]> У меня не серверная, а базовая версия.
<TBAPb> ну дак ставишь php5 с библиотеками, мускул, и апач
<[Raiden]> User580[web]: sudo tasksel , там выбераешь LAMP server  и далее  и всё обычно.
<User580[web]> А как для бывшего пользователся Виндовс?
<[Raiden]> можно отдельыне пакеты ставить. В гугле это есть
<[Raiden]> User580[web]: ?. 1. находишь программу gnome-teminal , 2. запускаешь. И пишешь то что выше.
<TBAPb> User580[web]: http://ubuntologia.ru/apache-php-mysql
<TBAPb> все как говориться для чайников)
<[Raiden]> как по линку тоже нормально
<User580[web]> TBAPb спасибо. Теперь осталость найти саму папку на диске куда можно было Joomly грузануть.
<TBAPb> User580[web]: может в стандартную /var/www
<FeStO-wh-aim> Привет!
<FeStO-wh-aim> Существуют ли читы для urta под ubuntu?
<FeStO-wh-aim> есть кто?
<FeStO-wh-aim> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<FeStO-wh-aim> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<FeStO-wh-aim> !whoami
<FeStO-wh-aim> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<FeStO-wh-aim> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<FeStO-wh-aim> !pwd
<ubuntuhelp> pwd (англ. print working directory — напечатать рабочий каталог) — консольная утилита в UNIX-подобных системах, которая выводит полный путь от корневого каталога к текущему рабочему каталогу. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pwd
<FeStO-wh-aim> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<FeStO-wh-aim> !ls -Fail
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ls -Fail'
<FeStO-wh-aim> ![cd /]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cd /]'
<FeStO-wh-aim> ![ls/mc/man/]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ls/mc/man/]'
<FeStO-wh-aim> кто есть?
<User580[web]> TBAPb поздно я уже установил с папку home\username\new. притом успешно. Спасибо за инфу. Пойду копать дальше.
<TBAPb> копай)
<Vladislaw> а я сегодня так накопался, руки дрожат когда лопату вижу(
<Zeka13> всем привет, ктонить ffmpeg юзает?
<Zeka13> хочу чтоб музяка была в ogg, пишу -acodec vorbis, а он мне Unknown encoder 'vorbis'
<[Raiden]> может собран так.
<[Raiden]> мда
<lukinfore> а может называется по-другому
<[Raiden]> Теперь не узнаем )
<[Raiden]> судя по гуглу -acodec libvorbis
<[Raiden]> хотя -acodec vorbis тже гуглится
<ubuntar> как вичату сказать,чтобы перестал коннектиться к серваку?
<[Raiden]> без понятия. Если лен ьчитать какие команды есть, найди конфиг и просмотри - он текстовый вроде как.
<ubuntar> а,всё нормально,оказывается в каждом буфере достаточно сделать close
<DeaDrash> подскажите где мосмотреть с какой скоростью Ubuntu One заливает файлы на сервер?
<DeaDrash> чёто мне кажется что он заливает по килобайту в минуту
<Flash_X> hi
<Flash_X> есть кто живой?
<Flash_X> у мну в pidgin не отображаются ники ICQ написанные кирилицей
<[Raiden]> У меня ок
<[Raiden]> целых 3 ника есть кирилице в асе и 1 в жабере
<[Raiden]> и врятли дело в версии, тк. всегда так было
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-24
<YInok> Приветствую!
<YInok> Не получается зайти на help.ubuntu.ru
<YInok> Захожу с форумным логином и паролем
<YInok> пишет "неверное имя пользователя  пароль"
<kamyshovyy> ку
<YInok> привет
<YInok> Не удаеться войти в wiki на help.ubuntu.ru
<YInok> Пишет что "не вероно имя пользователя и пароль"
<YInok> !рудз
<YInok> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<YInok> Народ меня кто нибудь слышит или я опять в пролете?
<sharikoff> что ты хочешь чтоб тебе сказали?
<sharikoff> что ты хочешь чтоб тебе сказали?
<sharikoff> угадали твой логин и пароль?
<sharikoff> или что?
<YInok> Я думал не работает.
<sharikoff> ну если те явно пишет что логин и парольне тот
<west1997> Âñåì ïðèâåò!Ïîìîãèòå ïîæàëóéñòà!ó ìåíÿ íà íîóòáóêå crash dump physical memory.çàêàçàë íîâóþ âèäåîêàðòó ñ åáåÿ íî îíà íå ïîäîøëà.Èñïîëüçîâàë óáóíòó è âèíäîóñ â ðåæèìå íèçêîãî ðàçðåøåíèÿ!ðåøèë ïåðåóñòàíîâèòü âèäåî äðàéâåð ÍÂÈÄÈÀ.ïîñëå ïåðåçàãðóçêè íå çàõîäèò â recover mod .ïèøèò â êîíöå eth0:not link
<sharikoff> west1997: не читается
<sharikoff> то что ты написал
<sharikoff> покороче пиши
<west1997> Âñåì ïðèâåò!Ïîìîãèòå ïîæàëóéñòà!ó ìåíÿ íà íîóòáóêå crash dump physical memory.çàêàçàë íîâóþ âèäåîêàðòó ñ åáåÿ íî îíà íå ïîäîøëà.
<ubuntuhelp> west1997! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sharikoff> utf8
<west1997> Èñïîëüçîâàë óáóíòó è âèíäîóñ â ðåæèìå íèçêîãî ðàçðåøåíèÿ!ðåøèë ïåðåóñòàíîâèòü âèäåî äðàéâåð ÍÂÈÄÈÀ.
<ubuntuhelp> west1997! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<YInok> Поможете с авторизацией на help.ubuntu.ru
<west1997> ïîñëå ïåðåçàãðóçêè íå çàõîäèò â recover mod .ïèøèò â êîíöå eth0:not link
<ubuntuhelp> west1997! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sharikoff> YInok: вспомнить за тебя?
<sharikoff> или набрать за тебя?
<sharikoff> west1997: use utf8 or die
<sharikoff> @op
<YInok> Да нет пишу форумный логин и пароль, а wiki не пускает. Пишит что не верно. Хотя на форум захожу, ошибки нет, не руками набираю, копи-паст.
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> чо ты хочешь чтоб тебе тут сделали
<sharikoff> как те помочь?
<sharikoff> набрать за тебя верный пароль?
<sharikoff> или как?
<sharikoff> как ты себе представляешь помощь с авторизацией
<sharikoff> кеш почисть
<west1997> Âñåì ïðèâåò!Ïîìîãèòå ïîæàëóéñòà!ó ìåíÿ íà íîóòáóêå crash dump physical memory.çàêàçàë íîâóþ âèäåîêàðòó ñ åáåÿ íî îíà íå ïîäîøëà.
<ubuntuhelp> west1997! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<west1997> Èñïîëüçîâàë óáóíòó è âèíäîóñ â ðåæèìå íèçêîãî ðàçðåøåíèÿ!ðåøèë ïåðåóñòàíîâèòü âèäåî äðàéâåð ÍÂÈÄÈÀ
<YInok> Попробую кэш
<ubuntuhelp> west1997! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sharikoff> @kick west1997 use urf8
<west1997> Всем привет!Помогите пожалуйста!у меня на ноутбуке crash dump physical memory.заказал новую видеокарту с ебея но она не подошла.Использовал убунту и виндоус в режиме низкого разрешения!решил переустановить видео драйвер НВИДИА.после перезагрузки не
<west1997> заходит в recover mod .пишит в конце eth0:not link
<sharikoff> наконец то
<west1997> кто знает как загрузить?а то в win 7 качество вообще ужас
<sharikoff> west1997: ты написал буквально следущее
<sharikoff> у меня на ноуте краш дамп физической памяти
<sharikoff> я заказал видеокарту
<sharikoff> но она не подошла
<sharikoff> как загрузить если пишет что нет линка на сетевухе
<sharikoff> как те?
<sharikoff> в огороде бузина а в киеве дядька
<skai> sharikoff: вот его надо в квотезы записать
<YInok> Похоже dokuwiki не нравиться мой пароль от форума либо слишком длинный либо символы несъедобные содержит...
<sharikoff> skai: чо седня за день такой
<sharikoff> один просит пасс вспомнить.. второй говорит нет сети поэтому разрешение хреновое..
<skai> sharikoff: день открытых дверей в дурке?:)
<YInok> Да я не просил пасс вспомнить
<sharikoff> ну а как это выглядело
<sharikoff> помогите с авторизацией
<sharikoff> ппц
<YInok> Проехали, хорошо что есть люди которые готовы тебе помочь.
<sharikoff> да не.. это типа у меня не включается комп. что мне делать
<sharikoff> типа того
<west1997> извеняюсь!я отшел от ноутбука и не заметил что батарея разряжена!если кто отвечал то пожалуйста продублируйте
<skai> @voice west1997
<west1997> кто может подсказать как мне перейти в режим рековер?на черном экране написано Eth0:not link...
<west1997> wlan0:not link.
<west1997> если подключил провод с интернетом пишет eth0:...link
<west1997> eth0:no IPV6 pouter....
<west1997> кто знает что сделать?проблема после переустановки драйвера НВИДИА
<west1997> кто может помочь?
<evgenei> Всем привет
<evgenei> ;-)
<evgenei> Всем доброго времени суток !!! Кто- нить подсказать как посмотреть список комнат на этом сервере я пользуюсь программой empathy
<sig_wall> /list
<skai> sudo apt-get install weechat в терминале поможет
<evgenei> "/list" не катит, но катит "/help";-)
<evgenei> Народ кто нить на python -e  пишет ??? если да то не могли бы вы подсказать ресурсы тематические или каналы (я его только начил осваивать но опыт программирования на других языках есть (с++ , java))
<User955[web]> User955[web]:  добрый день, на toshiba satelite c660-168 встанет линукс, если видео интегрированная intel?
<User955[web]> ?
<User955[web]> пипл подскажите
<User955[web]> добрый день, на toshiba satelite c660-168 встанет линукс, если видео интегрированная intel?
<YInok> работает с этой картой у меня 2 lenovo c intel, полет нормальный.
<User955[web]> спс ставлю))
<User955[web]> а как посмотреть температуру видео чипсета? от интел
<YInok> lm-sensors - по моему этот пакет должен показывать
<sig_wall> sensors покажет, да
<sig_wall> только не видео, а системного чипсета только
<sig_wall> но вроде у интела дискретного и нету
<west1997> помогите пожалуйста!как запустить рековери?после переустановки драйвера НВИДИО и презагрузки не заходит!(я через рековери выхожу в низком разрешении убунта!)из-за еле работающей видеокарты!что можно сделать?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Посоветуйте хорошего хостера американского.Нужны будут дедики
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: америка обязательна?
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai: да
<skai> тада инка буди
<[v-8]_jupiter> hetzner не прокатит)
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Ну понг, и что?
<victor0000> Sergey_IT: давай говори
<Sergey_IT> <victor0000>, я забанен (, поэтому молчу
<skai> о как.а давно?
<Sergey_IT> как поселился здесь
<skai> ложь звиздежь и пиаракция
<Sergey_IT> ip похоже забанен
<skai> Sergey_IT: осиль зайти на #freenide и сказать can i get cloaked
<skai> и пофиг на ip
<Sergey_IT> <skai>, лениво ). Дома нормально будет
<Silver23> Добрый день подскажите почему не видно локально сети за vpn http://paste.org.ru/?4ouxt8
<UinstonS> Всем привет, живые есть?
<UinstonS> Помогите с fstab, правил под рутом. Теперь в наутилусе в колонке Устройства под рутом отображает (1 "Файл. Сис";2 "C";3 "D"),а под пользователем называет один диск ФС184GB второй "Новый Том" и показывает два неподмонтированных дисках
<Silver23> привет да наверно нет никого
<guru> Тут есть кто то ?
<ink_sleep> угу.
<Guest29311> Помогите. Как мне обновить ubuntu если фаил с образом находится на жёстком ?
<Zluckkiller> Может просто создать репозит ?
<ink_sleep> Zluckkiller: смонтируй его и подключи как репу
<ink_sleep> олсо смысл обновляться с диска?
<ink_sleep> там же старьё
<Zluckkiller> Да
<ink_sleep> ясно. я пас.
<adminn> каким образом можно запустить GParted или что-нибудь подобное LiveCD?
<portos|2> Всем привет
<inkvizitor68sl> adminn_: эм. записать исошник на флешку/диск, загрузиться с неё.
<inkvizitor68sl> уже не подходящий вариант ?
<adminn_> inkvizitor68sl исошник чего?
<adminn_> inkvizitor68sl есть что-то подобное на 10.04 LiveCD?
<portos|2> Подскажите как удалить eAccelerator?
<adminn_> а извиняюсь все понял
<evgenei> Народ а есть кто нить из Украины а именно с Крыма?
<dickman> я был в крыму. больше не поеду
<inkvizitor68sl> adminn: ленивых здесь не любят. http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<adminn> inkvizitor68sl я уже понял
<adminn> где взять
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики, вот то что отмечено красным на скриншоте, где конкретно в gconf это можно редактировать - добавлять директории например? Я бы погуглил, но фиг знает как эта область называется :) .
<Kyshtynbai> http://bayimg.com/HAjLMaaDL
<inkvizitor68sl> Kyshtynbai: нигде.
<inkvizitor68sl> Kyshtynbai: внизу - закладки
<inkvizitor68sl> Kyshtynbai: ctrl-D добавляет новую
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: главное ему про драг-н-дроп не говорить
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: ну так для драг-н-дропа нужно 2 вкладки открыть. А это намного сложнее.
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: ctrl-T жать надо.
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: пальцы на клавиатуре далеко расставлять
<inkvizitor68sl> хм. оО
<inkvizitor68sl> только что узнал, что если ткнуть ctrl и кноппку ., в русской раскладке - поставится /
<Kyshtynbai> Да, действительно просто).
<Manular> Народ подскажите а как на виртуальную машину скидывать что то с основной?
<andrey_> там можно папки расшаривать
<Manular> а пеодробнее?
<evgenei> задам вопрос еще раз ))) на питоне кто нить пишет?
<sharikoff> на нем неудобно.. он скользкий и все время вырывается
<evgenei> ))) юмор оценил :-D
<evgenei> ну а если серьезно?
<sharikoff> я не
<andrey_> чукча не писатель
<andrey_> evgenei ~ ну допустим кто-то пишет, ты вопрос то задай
<evgenei> уже задавал как то вяло тут никто не ответил ... нужны тематические ресурсы по этому языку (уголь и подобные сайты не предлагать )не чайник кодил до этого на с++ и немного на java  сейчас решил python посмотреть
<evgenei> да и еще вопрос это скриптовый язык ???
<Manular> народ а сильно нужны дополнения к гостевой ос для виртуалки?
<andrey_> evgenei ~ да, но можно и компилировать программы
<andrey_> тогда pyc помоему расширение
<evgenei> а компилировать можно под любые ОС ???
<andrey_> Manular ~ нет, если тебе не нужны фичи какие нибудь особые типа интеграции окон
<andrey_> evgenei ~ да
<andrey_> "кодил до этого на с++ и немного на java"
<andrey_> evgenei ~ что такое абстактный класс?
<Manular> а как на виртуалку поставить принтер а то он че то не определяется хотя порт работает и вмиден?(
<andrey_> абстрактный*
<andrey_> Manular ~ какая виртуалка? vbox? тогда там для usb rfrjq nj gfrtn ljgjkybntkmysq yflj cnfdbnm
<andrey_> дополнительный пакет надо ставить
<Manular> а как он зовется и где взять?)
<evgenei> andrey_ я конечно не программист но это не  виртуальный ли класс??
<andrey_> Manular ~ VirtualBox 4.1.2 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack
<andrey_> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads тут
<skai> причем ааатлична юсб собирает
<andrey_> evgenei ~ ну да определение
<andrey_> ты же учил c++
<andrey_> дай*
<andrey_> Manular ~ http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.2/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.2-73507.vbox-extpack
<Manular> а ставить ег трудно?
<andrey_> я не знаю не юзал
<skai> Manular: 5 кликов мышью
<evgenei> andrey_ ну насколько я понимаю ооп то это класс в котором не обязательно реализовывать методы
<andrey_> http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/
<evgenei> ну я правильно ответил ??? ты мне дашь информацию по питону????))))
<evgenei> andrey_
<andrey_> а я откуда знаю))
<evgenei> это ты мне??
<andrey_> да
<andrey_> как то ты не увереноо ответил учи еще java по эккелю ))
<evgenei> так ты про джава или про с++
<andrey_> java и c++ оба опп так что не вадно про какой язык конкретно
<evgenei> я про с++
<evgenei> говорил
<portos|2> может кто знает как решить эту задачку? http://paste.pro/4293906
<portos|2> на почту приходит сообщение
<andrey_> с английского переведи и сделай что там написано
<evgenei> я в джаве не знаю ооп я ее немного изучал
<andrey_> джава и ооп синонимы как эт так
<andrey_> чувствую ты как то поверхностно их изучал)
<evgenei> ну вообще то я и написал что я не программист
<evgenei> это как хобби
<andrey_> я тоже
<evgenei> и ооп меня мало интересует
<evgenei> меня привлекает низкоуровневое программирование (тоже не спец)
<andrey_> тогда учи asm и plain c
<evgenei> andrey_ а че тогда про ооп спрашивал?
<andrey_> ну я не понимаю как можно учить java без ооп, там все на этом построено
<evgenei> ну я сначала понял всю эту тему с классами на с++ а потом в джаву было проще въехать , просто то о чем ты счас говоришь нужно когда делаешь какой нить большой проект а написание прожек типа тетриса или аля змейка таких глубоких познаний не треб
<evgenei> уют)))
<portos|2> как удалить eAccelerator и заставить работать только XCache? я выставил параметр /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/eaccelerator.ini eaccelerator.enable = "0"  но  php -v тоже самое показывает
<andrey_> ды да, в джаве даже когда переменную новую создаешь это уже экземпляр класса
<portos|2> товарищи
<andrey_> portos|2 ~ а apache перезапустил?
<portos|2> конечно
<andrey_> может какой то другой конфиг перегружает этот?
<evgenei> andrey_ так ты че нить по питону посоветуешь ?
<portos|2> eaccelerator.enable искал во всей папке /etc
<portos|2> и везде параметр 0
<andrey_> evgenei ~ dive into python
<portos|2> а он сц...а всеравно работает
<andrey_> portos|2 ~ а модуль acceleratora отключить пробовал?
<portos|2> а как?
<andrey_> в конфиге апача должен быть где то, либо он прилинкован в /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<andrey_> я хз как он устанавливается
<evgenei> andrey_      good advice:-)
<andrey_> evgenei ~ это книга так называется ;D
<evgenei> счас посмотрю
<Onotole> Одно приложение просит php5-ssh2, но я никак не могу найти его. Скажите где можно взять? У гугла был
<skai> Onotole: apt-cache search <subj>
<Onotole> Ничего не выдало... Подумала консоль немного и всё
<andrey_> у вас гугл от яндекса
<andrey_> http://www.php.net/manual/en/ssh2.installation.php
<Manular> Как заставить работать юсб порты на виртуалке?
<skai> поставить дополнения гостевой ОС
<Manular> как их поставить
<Manular> )
<andrey_> а как ты пробовал
<Manular> там пакеты а как их поставить хз
<Onotole> <andrey_> хм.. я скачал архив, распаковал его, а как установить? Там ни configure нет... Вы уж меня простите, я совсем недавно с убунту, на работе сервера перевели с венды..
<andrey_> тут же всё написано http://www.php.net/manual/en/ssh2.installation.php
<Escsun> Привет всем
<[Raiden]> Привет
<voroninkirill> Добрый день, есть тут господа кто настраивал звук через HDMI?
<voroninkirill> Если кто-то может помочь, вывод aplay -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/673919/ и alsamixer на карточке: http://rghost.ru/19148381/image.png
<voroninkirill> алсо, когда проигрывается видео (без звука) по HDMI, то попытка: aplay -D plughw:1,9 пишет что устройство занято
<voroninkirill> когда ничего не играется, идет воспроизведение, но без звука
<skai> voroninkirill: на форуме были темы с этими проблемами.там покури
<voroninkirill> В течении двух часов лазил и по лору, и по убунтовскому форуму, все решение сводилось к подкручиванию ползунков, которых у меня нет.
<skai> а ты не лазь,а в поиск вводи
<UNIm95> voroninkirill: я регулярно через hdmi фильмы смотрю
<voroninkirill> UNIm95: Вот я тоже хочу, единственное что я нагуглил, так это то, что с карточкой судя по скрину все в порядке и надо просто выбрать устройство в проигрывателе. Но увы, для меня это не работает.
<UNIm95> voroninkirill на иконку звука ЛКМ Параметры звука. Дальше вкладка вывод. устройство hdmi
<voroninkirill> http://rghost.ru/19153161/image.png пробовал также снимать галочку на Передавать...
<UNIm95> и все дефолт убунта с тотемом работает
<voroninkirill> Возможно дефолтная да, там же Pulseaudio
<UNIm95> voroninkirill а что?
<voroninkirill> UNIm95: всмысле, а что?)
<[Raiden]> смплейер имхо удобней чем гмплейер
<UNIm95> voroninkirill при чем тут пульс аудио?
<voroninkirill> Ну одно из решений на форуме было поставить PulseAudio и все заработало, но не очень хочется тянуть его.
<voroninkirill> [Raiden]: только QT за собой еще тянет, а так, возможно.
<[Raiden]> я не вижу в этом плохого ничего
<voroninkirill> Когда у тебя KDE, возможно.
<[Raiden]> если притянется кути, значит можно ещё массу прогармм поставить, которые в массе своей будут легкие, т.к. qt уже стоит
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> voroninkirill: и когда не кде тоже
<[Raiden]> мне кажется более странным использовать что-то потому, что тулкит какой надо. Правильней в приоритет ставить удобность программы\функционал
<voroninkirill> Ну, мне например QT, пока что  ни для чего не нужен.
<[Raiden]> внешний вид можно поднастроить
<voroninkirill> Алсо, gnome-mplayer можно сконфигурировать не меньше и не больше чем mplayer, ровно как и smplayer, благодаря полю: дополнительные опции mplayer.
<[Raiden]> Моё мнение не изменилось )
<voroninkirill> Я не пытался вас переубедить, будучи знакомым с вами пять минут, вижу что бесполезно :3
<[Raiden]> Я рад что создаю такое впечатление.
<[Raiden]> Я лучше сменю железо, пойду заработаю как-нибудь, чем буду терять половину программ просто потомучто на 10 библиотек больше доставится.
<voroninkirill> Я в этом плане больше из-за идеи GTK, не хочу ставить какие либо QT библиотеки.
<voroninkirill> Не то чтобы идеи, просто нравится мне GTK. Pure Cю
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> мне не очень.
<[Raiden]> voroninkirill: попробуй указать через что играть мплейеру , не в морде http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1111396 , или написать асаундрц как во втором посте.
<voroninkirill> [Raiden] к сожалению не помогает, пробовал оба варианта уже, со всеми портами.
<[Raiden]> кстати, можете начинать привыкать к пульсу уже сейчас. В гном3 он вроде обязательная зависимость
<voroninkirill> А у меня Fluxbox головного мозга :3
<[Raiden]> )
<voroninkirill> Но вообще думаю переехать на Gnome 3, то что да, пожалуй есть смысл поставить.
<voroninkirill> Начинают появляться мысли что, что-то не то с теликом, ребутнусь в винду и послушаю, и посмотрю наверное, и на сегодня там останусь наверное :(
<[Raiden]> возможно с чем-то ещё связано. Например с модулем котоырй выводит звук черех хдми, с драйвером т.е. или его параметрами
<[Raiden]> т.е. может у тебя вообще никак оно не работает в даный момент
<voroninkirill> у меня кстати Nvidia Optimus лол
<[Raiden]> Кстати, в винде почти каждая сторонняя программа либы ставит. Либ ов свои папки, либ ов системные
<voroninkirill> С утра с ней парюсь, еле настроил видео, при том разрешение на телике 640x480, буду завтра еще и это фиксить.
<[Raiden]> там почему-то это никого не беспокоит
<[Raiden]> а тут всех вдруг пробирает минимализм
<voroninkirill> Потому что Шindows же, а меня Linux всегда минимализмом радовал, вот думаю может назад на arch переехать, а то Ubuntu даже minimal какая-то не понятная, все тут запутанно.
<voroninkirill> Arch все таки Keep It Simple Stupid
<[Raiden]> ну это уж как хотите ) Я кстати может тоже срулю. Осенью регать буду, по 11.10 релизу.
<[Raiden]> ш
<voroninkirill> минорщина же будет
<[Raiden]> ну как минимум переезд на гтк 3 и уборка классик сессии гном2 из сд образа
<voroninkirill> Ну только за, gtk 3 же торт.
<voroninkirill> А с гномом посмотрим.
<voroninkirill> Ладно господа, удачи, пошел проверять в Шindows звук.
<[Raiden]> гтк может и торт по сравнению с гтк2. Но юнити и гном-шелл для меня совсем не торт
<[Raiden]> Ну а т.к. они мне по умолчанию не нужный. Возникает вопрос о преезде )
<[Raiden]> Хотя может ограничуть просто другой средой в пределах убунты
<[Raiden]> сь*
<Silver23> Кто сможет помочь - посмотрите пожалуйста лог vpn - почему когда включается впн - пропадает локалка http://paste.org.ru/?hatap8
<skai> [Raiden]: крыскафце же есть
<[Raiden]> фиг знает. набери sudo route до и после. Наверное в этом дело.
<[Raiden]> А я вижу ты чего-то делал )
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю
<Silver23> я просто хочу настроить впн и чтобы виделась сеть за ним локальная
<Silver23> с маршрутами не могу разобраться
<skai> @mode -q dmay
<dmay> ну здраствуйте, человечишки :3
<Silver23> хелоу
<Silver23> человечище  )))
<[Raiden]> dmay: в сетяъ и роутинге не силен?
<Silver23> уже 4 день бьюсь конфигурации разные делаю - всё равно не вижу локалки за впн, видать образование не то
<dmay> [Raiden]: ну в плане "распаковать и воткнуть роутер дома" это я непревзойденный мастер, да 8]
<dmay> Silver23: впн какого рода?
<Silver23> openvpn
<Silver23> /etc/openvpn/ccd видать тут вся тайна скрывается
<Silver23> У меня просто всё вроде 192.168.0.0/24 - 10.8.0.8......10.8.0.4 - 192.168.1.0/24 (впн клиенты пингуются, локалку не видно)
<amarovita> Доброго времени суток всем. Никто не напарывался на нестартующую Юнити на 11.10? Куда копать?
<[Raiden]> копать от забора до конца октября
<[Raiden]> а ваще начинай с дров видео. Если закрытые стояли, может овталились с обновлением.
<shelest> Hi there!
<[Raiden]> и тебе хи
<JollyR0ger> вопросик, как изменить размер раздела?
<shelest> JollyR0ger: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA+%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%80+%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B0+linux+%20+
<JollyR0ger> руководствуясь гуглом можно найти много бесполезной инфы, спасибо я это знаю
<JollyR0ger> гпартедом вроде только с ЛайвСиДи можно норм разбить?
<JollyR0ger> home не хочет расширять
<[Raiden]> то что нельзя отмонтировать только с лайва
<shelest> откуда на убунтуру столько пионеров? :( пичаль-пичаль!
<JollyR0ger> только с ЛайвСиДи?
<[Raiden]> JollyR0ger: ну можно с лайвфлэшки :) Или с другой ос, где не используются эти разделы
<JollyR0ger> пошол записывать ЛайвФлешку
<shelest> JollyR0ger: пошЕл
<dmay> JollyR0ger: спрашивая у непонятно кого на канале можно узнать бесполезной инфы гораздо больше
<dmay> алсо, всех, кто не умеет продуктивно гуглить надо сжигать на кострах. публично.
<shelest> +100500
<[Raiden]> dmay: Этож всех кроме меня :)
<dmay> да, кроме [Raiden]'а, он няшка
<shelest> OMG! Д' Артаньян!
<[Raiden]> )
<JollyR0ger> ну я довольно быстро узнал ответ
<shelest> :)
<shelest> наверное, так и приходит старость
<shelest> когда сидишь в емаксе, ваяешь там програму по захвату мира и думаешь как бы не простудиться.
<[Raiden]> лол
<shelest> и кажется что молодешь "уже не та"
<[Raiden]> Захват мира... У Лазаревича есть книжка Червь. Мне было интересно почитать.
<shelest> не читаю руских авторов
<shelest> увы
 * shelest не умеет читать по русски.
<[Raiden]> ну и зря. Я из последин 4 рассказов , два прочитал от Лукьяненко.
<[Raiden]> И два испортных авторов
<shelest> Пейсцатель? мы его еще в фиде травили-травили...
<[Raiden]> м*
<[Raiden]> Ну, 100% его творчества я бы не стал читать.
<shelest> боже упаси!
<[Raiden]> В общем я не помню всех авторов. Но есть неплохие. У тогоже Лазаревича. Там правда комунистический оттенок как бы витает, но всеравно прикольно. Почитай нанотех.
<[Raiden]> Фамилии достаточно что бы найти
<shelest> баян же!
<shelest> Советские нанотехнологии в действии.
<[Raiden]> Ага! Читал значит.
<[Raiden]> )
<shelest> на первом курсе читал -- когда был маленький и глупый
<shelest> интернетов небыло. приходилось читать что дают
<[Raiden]> Ну а я читал специально поискав в инете и не жалею. )
<[Raiden]> Тармашов - Наследие ещё впринципе понравилось. Я вообще больше про роботов или про космос люблю. А это постапокалипсис. Можно сказать первый прочтенный и впролне удачный )
<shelest> почитай Hitchhicker guide to teh Galaxy. там про космос и про роботов
<[Raiden]> у...
<shelest> но тольок в оригинале.
<shelest> перевод не торт
<[Raiden]> Мне фильма хватило. Комедия какая-то. Я посерьезней чего люблю. Азимов там всякий, Робер Шекли и кучка других
<shelest> фильм стеб над книгой очнеь тонкий и английский. его на русский перевели очень криво и если не читал книги то фильм бесполезен
<shelest> так тчо стоит прочитать -- почуствовать разницу в уровне писателей и пейсцателей
<lukinfore> о_0 а шекли не комедия?
<lukinfore> сплошная
<[Raiden]> Ну, мне уже хватило фильма. Я не буду даже начинать то что не нравится уже до начала )
<shelest> ок
<shelest> я книги без формул читаю редко -- нравится Асприн, еще кто то
<[Raiden]> В общем мне есть с чем сравнивать, т.к. импортных читал чаще.
<[Raiden]> Мне вообще не редко попадаются люди игнорирующие всё русское )  Или даже негативно отзывающиеся. Не только в плане литературы. А авторы кстати они разные, даже если все русские.
<[Raiden]> Это видимо какое-то русофобство, после промывания мозгов последние лет 20
<shelest> не совсем -- это желание сравнивать. яи это хорошо
<lukinfore> разные, даже если русские - это зачот
<shelest> это обратная реакция на промыванге мозгов о том что все наше -- лучшее и даже в области балета мы впереди планеты всей
<shelest> это не русофобство -- скорее критическое отношение к себе
<[Raiden]> Ну а как ещё сказать? Если чел говорит типа: ой не , русское увольте.  Я бы может тоже не стал читать китайское, но у верен что там масса совершенно разных авторов включая интересных.
<[Raiden]> lukinfore: Это я тебе )
<shelest> в свое время я тусовалсся в среде русских молодых авторов фентезицйного и фентезюшного толка.
<shelest> так что несколько представляю себе эту кухню.
<shelest> интеренсые есть, например. Ну вот, например, Щепетнев.
<lukinfore> ну так полюса объективностью не пахнут
<lukinfore> тем более если и не читал а просто по наклейке
<shelest> читал. увы
<lukinfore> хотя в принципе оно все разное, если о руском но воняет)
<lukinfore> почти все
<lukinfore> те современное имеется в виду
<lukinfore> не, допустим Стругацкие
<shelest> именно современное
<[Raiden]> Современных я ничего ничего не читал. Ну кроме луки. Линия грёз и ещё чего-то.
 * shelest ставит на emacs Journal-mode и собирается писать мемуары.
<shelest> будете меня читать.
<[Raiden]> shelest: )
<[Raiden]> хорошо хоть не ещё 1 руководство по емакс.
<Sergey_IT> <shelest>, на бумаге боишься?
<[Raiden]> бумага не серьезно
<[Raiden]> когда комп есть
<shelest> В емаксе удобнее
<shelest> я вообще начал склоняться к тому что RMS стоит перестать заигрывтаь с линуксом и выпускать emacs в качестве операционной системы
<PREdatOR_> Привет. Просьба тыкнуть, куда копать. Имеется маршрутизатор под убунтой. Две подсети 192.168.1.0/24 и 192.168.0.0/24, подключенные к двум сетевухам.
<PREdatOR_> Необходимо их объеденить, административными мерами, то есть на самом маршрутизаторе. В одной из подсетей не настроен шлюз по умолчанию, нужно обойтись без этой настройки.
<blackalegator> всем привет
<blackalegator> никто не поможет?
<Escsun> !ask | blackalegator
<ubuntuhelp> blackalegator: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<blackalegator> ubuntu 10.10 сервер, создан пользователь hadmin, добавлен в /etc/sudoers. Под этим пользователям скачан .bin file, chmod +x задан. ./file.bin  - No such file or directory
<blackalegator> sh file.bin - file.bin:  1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<blackalegator> SHELL=/bin/sh
<[Raiden]> blackalegator: ls -la ./file.bin покажи
<[Raiden]> и ещё, надеюсь ты знаешь, что /bin/sh это даш
<[Raiden]> а не баш
<blackalegator> 3436 -rwxr-xr-x 1 hadmin hadmin 3513408 Sep  2  2005 ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<[Raiden]> имя может криво набрал
<blackalegator> [Raiden]: к сожалению, нет
<[Raiden]> ок, система 64бит?
<blackalegator> нет file.bin был hldsupdatetool.bin
<blackalegator> да
<[Raiden]> покажи file ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<blackalegator> ./hldsupdatetool.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<[Raiden]> blackalegator: 1. ищи 64бит версию. 2. Если нету, попробуй поставить пакет ia32-libs
<[Raiden]> тут возможно No such file or directory писал не шелл, а бинарник
<blackalegator> Спасибо, Unable to locate package ia32-libs
<[Raiden]> т.к. 32бит либ по умолчанию нет
<blackalegator> ок
<[Raiden]> у тебя не убунта?
<blackalegator> странно, но на 9.10 работал
<blackalegator> убунта
<blackalegator> но не чистая, vps
<blackalegator> Ладно, спасибо большое, побешу попробую найти 64бит версию
<[Raiden]> apt-cache search ia32 - если ничего нету, то над осделать apt-get update или читать как подключать репы.
<[Raiden]> официальный реп  natty/universe
<[Raiden]> ой, ну вы поняли
<[Raiden]> blackalegator: поднял бы лучше сервер урбан террора
<[Raiden]> )
<blackalegator> Raiden спасибо еще раз, в урбан террор не играл никогда
<blackalegator> все заработало
<[Raiden]> нп
<[Raiden]> blackalegator: попробуй как-нить
<blackalegator> Raiden еще один вопрос... как узнать и понизить количество RAM используемой убунтой, чтобы больше отходила для сервера?
<Escsun> !tab
<ubuntuhelp> Вы можете использовать <TAB> для автозавершения ников в IRC, а также для завершения имен файлов и программ в командной строке.
<blackalegator> Escsun: спасибо, я знаю. Просто рашьше в mibbit сидел
<markmx> пьянствуете?
<blackalegator> да
<[Raiden]> blackalegator: про рам незнаю. )
<[Raiden]> смотри что ест\мешает
<blackalegator> ок
<[Raiden]> в квирке ещё мышкой ник вставляется
<sashasmile> а если нажать ентер, буковки на екране появятца!!
<sashasmile> абалдеть
<shelest> всем спокойной ночи
<JollyR0ger> как с Q4wine работать? конкретно с образами дисков
<[Raiden]> Q4wine не знаю что это. Если надо подключать образы - есть например AcetoneISO
<JollyR0ger> Я смог установить с одно ехе файла
<JollyR0ger> а путь не как не указан к образу
<JollyR0ger> ну иили я незнаю как это сделать
<JollyR0ger> а если скопировать то что есть в образе на раздел который сделан под сидиром в вайне, и запускать ехе файл то пишет: "Runtime Error (at 16:759): Could not call proc."
<[Raiden]> 1. монтироуешь образ или используешь для этого прогармму acetoneiso ,  используешь папку куда смонтировалось как содержимое настоящего диска
<[Raiden]> можешь даже в вайне её как сдром указать , в winecfg - если надо, но чаще не нужно.
<[Raiden]> различные программы могут сыпать различные в общем ошибки. Реально запускается только то что имеет статус голд на appdb.winehq.org
<[Raiden]> или где-то там.
<[Raiden]> что вызвало ошибку у тебя - я не могу сказать
<JollyR0ger> проблема в самом файле? я так понимаю не все запускается в вайне?
<[Raiden]> да, не всё. Из того что НЕ запускается, часть запускается после доустановки библиотек всяких. Иногда бывают руководства как запустить - по линку выше например.
<[Raiden]> но ваще я незнаю что ты делаешь... Ещё бывают моменты когда хорошо работает на конкретной версии вайна )
<Escsun> [Raiden], да так часто)
<JollyR0ger> на сколько я понял Q4wine это просто графическая оболочка для роботы с обычным вайном
<[Raiden]> Наверное. Есть ещё play on linux
<JollyR0ger> чем-то лучше?
<[Raiden]> 1 раз она мне помогла. Запустить старкрафт2.
<[Raiden]> но это было некоторое время назад. Возможно сча он сразу может пускаться.
<JollyR0ger> конкретно с установкой или с запуском помогла прога?
<[Raiden]> с запуском. Тогдашний вайн надо было патчить и пересобирать что бы запустилось.
<[Raiden]> а эта программа выкачала готовый вариант
<[Raiden]> или тип атого
<JollyR0ger> с запуском вроде бы траблов нету
<JollyR0ger> а еще вопрос, вайн запускает проги которые были установлены с ее помощью?
<JollyR0ger> а те которые я установил с винды нет?
<[Raiden]> я вопроса не понял.
<[Raiden]> проги с винды , ставились в винде. вайн юзает другие файлы реестра и другую папку. Соотв установленынй софт из винды может не найти массу всего что ему надо
<[Raiden]> некотоырй пустится, некотоырй нет
<[Raiden]> т.е. надо ставить
<JollyR0ger>  с предыдущим вопросом я так и не разобрался
<JollyR0ger> раздел нтфс хочю перекинуть в home
<JollyR0ger> как сделать?
<[Raiden]> ну , ифейс гпартед или какой-нить похожей программы сложно не понять.
<[Raiden]> я думаю
<[Raiden]> тебе только надо знать , что разделы описываются в /etc/fstab и если их количество меняется может быть нужна правка  или если ид раздела поменялся
<[Raiden]> короче сам разберешся - я хз что у тебя там на винтах + флудить долго надо.
<dmay> тактактак, чаво ето у вас тут? ещё один возящийся с вайном?
<dmay> когда-ж они научатся денег на оффтопик зарабатывать то, чтоб не мучаться так, бедняжки...
<[Raiden]> для многих офтопик стоит столько же. Но линукс  не дает покоя голове.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотя по факту, лучшая ос та, которая позволяет больше прикладного софта юзать. КАк она устроена и её недостатки - это мелочи котоыре можно пережить.
<[Raiden]> альтернативы тоже все из недостатков
 * [Raiden] зашитил винду
<[Raiden]> можно кстати винду тоже плюшками обвесить или неслабо изменить. И лагать это будет не более чем линукс или так же )
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0825/h_1314226111_7869099_93aaadd9a1.jpeg - типа того
<dmay> [Raiden]: ну и кака...
<dmay> имхо ничего адекватней интерфейса 7ки "из коробки" на сегодня не придумали
<[Raiden]> да половина скриншотов или даже 80% на которых линукс - тоже кака.
<dmay> бубунта с юнити где-то рядом, но ещё пилить и пилить
<dmay> так это элементарно - если человек выкладывает скрин, то он явно хочет чем-то выпендиться
<[Raiden]> ну, кому что. Я считаю что юнити  даже хуже
<[Raiden]> чем вин7
<dmay> сейчас то юнити хуже, но они двигаются в интересном направлении, как минимум
<[Raiden]> Я даж уже месяц альтернативы разглядываю ) Причем не только де , но и дистрибутивы. Вот такое вот впечатление оставила юнити, да и гном-шелл тоже.
<dmay> гномовские панели устарели вместе с XP, а гном 3... кхм... как то слишком "уж опередил свое время" :D
<[Raiden]> гномовские панели выпиливались. + апплеты к ним есть. докбарх из старой панели делает панель в стиле вин7
<dmay> просто ты олдфаг с кучей сильных привычек ;)
<[Raiden]> так что у гном было всё, что бы быть современным, если допилить
<[Raiden]> *у гном2
<[Raiden]> dmay: пожалуй да )
<dmay> ну а много есть народу, который реально может _допилить_ адекватно, и, главное, имеет время на это? )
<dmay> ты, кста, где тот скрин взял? я вот его разглядываю, и хочется автору какую нить каку сказать :3
<dmay> хотя он древний, канешн, судя по новостям
<[Raiden]> мой скрин. 2007 года вроде. У меня в лине был док. И я пробовал сделать что-нить в винде )
<[Raiden]> а нет, вру, 2008 , перед новым годом.
<[Raiden]> до кучи  http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0825/h_1314227319_9898938_38d5cb911a.jpeg
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> ойшрифтыыыыыы
<[Raiden]> тогда элт моник был, это 2006 год. Сглаживание было лишней штукой
<[Raiden]> и жопег
<dmay> ТАКИМ шрифтам никакое сглажиывание не поможет )
<[Raiden]> винду кстати даже наращивать можно с минималки. Делается винПЕ на хдд , такой какой для лайвов делают и потом можно наращивать. :) Чем не не дебиановский нетинсталл , хехе.
<[Raiden]> Это в общем шутка, но с долей правды.
<[Raiden]> можно легко выпилить полвоину содержимого, если знат ькак и что.
<[Raiden]> и автоматизация там есть тоже, достаточно разнообразная. wsh (vbs\js) помимо батников , а сча ещё повершелл.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на этом реклама закончена, мс всеравно не оплатит
<blackalegator> Хочу не давать приложению рут права и запускать его от имени другого пользователя init скриптом. Возможно ли это? Если нет, подскажите альтернативу пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> пускай с помощью su или через sudo -u username
<lukinfore> blackalegator, man start-stop-daemon
<blackalegator> [Raiden]: мне нужен автозапуск при старте сервера. lukinfore почитаю)
<[Raiden]> blackalegator: я понял
<[Raiden]> если ты можешь прогнейм вписать в автозапуск, то кто мешает вписать туда же sudo -u vasya прогнейм ?
<blackalegator> Raiden в init скрипте sudo - username BIN_PATH ?
<blackalegator> спасибо, но с sudo будет рут доступ
<[Raiden]> sudo -u username
<lukinfore> blackalegator, стартстопдемон во всех стандартных инит.д скриптах юзается
<lukinfore> любой посмотри
<[Raiden]> или su username  -c BIN_PATH
<blackalegator> спасибо! su вариант больше нравится (читать меньше) но на демона тоже потом посмотрю
<[Raiden]> с судо будет доступ указанног оюзера, а не рута
<[Raiden]> так же и с су
<[Raiden]> ключи только разные
<blackalegator> ок, спасибо, я спать)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-25
<DeaDrash> Имеется крайне извращённый вопрос: на локальном серве несколько сайтов, я могу попать на один из них если впишу  в файл hosts строку - 192.168.1.2 mysite.local
<DeaDrash> как можно попасть на mysite.local   не трогая файл hosts?
<DeaDrash> может быть можно как-то в адресной строке указать на какой сайт я хочу зайти?
<sharikoff> DeaDrash: поднять локальный днс
<DeaDrash> муторно это =)
<sharikoff> зато качественно
<sharikoff> да и не сильно муторно
<sharikoff> там тададам
 * sharikoff в отпуске
<chenzya> есть кто?
<chenzya> всем привет
<chenzya> не сталкивался никто на 11,10 при компилении php 5.2.17 ни в какую не хочет конфигуриться - говорит libpng.(a|so) not found.
<chenzya> и dev пакеты ставил и переустанавливал libpng12 как dev так и обычный
<chenzya> и --with-png-dir прописывал
<chenzya> путь до lipng.so
<chenzya> ни в какую не хочет :(
<chenzya> 5,3,8 конфигурится и компилится без всяких прблем
<chenzya> но мне нада именно 5,2
<chenzya> помогитееееееееее
<sharikoff> сделай ссылки в либ в уср / либ
<sharikoff> и в уср локал либ
<sharikoff> с либ пнг.со
<chenzya> делал
<Ilshat> есть кто
<chenzya> привет!
<Ilshat> ша подключился к дебиан серверу. пытался установить оракл. но чет не так сделал, и команды у меня отвалились. пишет, что команда не существует если что то набираю. к примеру -bash: ls: команда не найдена
<chenzya> echo $PATH покаж
<Ilshat> echo $PATH
<Ilshat> /home/rilshat/bin:/home/rilshat/ins
<chenzya> сделай export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<sharikoff> chenzya: и
<chenzya> sharikoff, и не помогло :(
<sharikoff> я тока не пойму зачем ты компилишь?
<sharikoff> есть же пакет?
<chenzya> с пакетом траблы
<Ilshat> о, заработало. спасибо.
<chenzya> какие то были
<chenzya> не помню какие
<chenzya> ааа вспомнил
<chenzya> пакетом ставится тока 5,3
<chenzya> никак не смог заставить убунту поставить 5,2
<chenzya> а 5,3 глючный сволочь
<chenzya> мож есть солюшн как пакетом 5,2 припендюрить?
<sharikoff> угу... вкурсе..
<sharikoff> имхо компилить
<sharikoff> но
<sharikoff> убунта понимаешь така вещь
<sharikoff> где слишком много патчей
<sharikoff> и угадать тяжко
<chenzya> вот жеж незадача
<Ether_17> Hi
<chenzya> хола
<Ether_17> привет Всем
<Ilshat> ребят, а как сделать так. чтобы изменения по перменным из ~./bashrc вступили в силу?
<Ilshat> или bash постоянно обращается к файлу
<chenzya> разлогинься и залогинься
<Ilshat> ясно. спс
<pahan> как глянуть диски которые я могу примантировать?
<KyuuBe> sudo blkid
<inkvizitor68sl> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<JollyR0ger> что за расширение .sh ?
<sig_wall> шеллскрипт
<JollyR0ger> а чем оно читается?
<sig_wall> оно запускается
<sig_wall> chmod +x script.sh
<sig_wall> ./script.sh
<sig_wall> только лучше выяснить заранее, что за скрипт, а не запускать что попало %)
<JollyR0ger> только что прочитал что по идеи в линуксе двойным щелчком открываеться
<JollyR0ger> только я вроде пробовал, не получалось
<chapt> файл исполняемым сделай )
<JollyR0ger> как?
<chapt> (10:41:54) sig_wall: chmod +x script.sh
<chapt> ну или правой клавишей по файлу, вкладка права
<chapt> и там есть галочка
<JollyR0ger> лучше правой кнопкой=)
<chapt> только по хорошему надо бы знать тчо этот скрипт делает
<JollyR0ger> он вообще как работает? как бат файл на винде?
<chapt> открой в текстовом редакторе - увидишь что внутри скрипт
<chapt> соответственно можно понять что данный файл может сделать
<chapt> http://goo.gl/DChYx
<JollyR0ger> а зачем http://goo.gl/ использовать?)
<sig_wall> JollyR0ger: url'ы укорачивать
<GrafVampir> всем привет
<MagicLover> Привет. А подскажите, почему мне дома постоянно пишет - вас выгнали из #ubuntu-ru ?
<sig_wall> ищи свою маску в банлисте
<Snowdrift> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<NoOova> Господа =)
<NoOova> а вы уже потестировали эксплойт на апач?
<freeman_u> лучше отзовитесь кто использовал btrfs с прозрачным сжатием
<sig_wall> "я использовал бтрфс, пока все мои данные не пропали"
<freeman_u> sig_wall, вопрос использования не очень ценных данных, но чтоб со сжатием
<freeman_u> меня в принципе zfs через fuse устаивает, но только сколость в 10Мб через fuse маловато
<freeman_u> скорость*
<sig_wall> freeman_u: zfs нативный есть, зачем fuse
<sig_wall> freeman_u: https://launchpad.net/~dajhorn/+archive/zfs
<freeman_u> sig_wall, ну это ж патчи я так понимаю
<freeman_u> его в ведро не берут потому что лицензия несовместима
<sig_wall> freeman_u: там отдельными модулями, а не патчем
<sig_wall> через dkms собираются автоматически
<sig_wall> просто apt-get install zfs-linux и поехали: zpool import ... и т.д.
<freeman_u> sig_wall, сейчас гляну
<freeman_u> sig_wall, кстати как подкинуть раздел в уже существующий pool?
<sig_wall> не знаю
<MagicLover> > sig_wall: ищи свою маску в банлисте
<MagicLover> А как мне это можно сделать и кому писать, чтобы разбанили?
<sig_wall> MagicLover: пишешь /mode b #ubuntu-ru
<freeman_u> sig_wall, ок, спасибо за ссылку)
<MagicLover> Ничего не произошло. Или это надо из дома?
<sig_wall> MagicLover: тебе выдаётся банлист канала, в нём ищешь маску, которая подходит к вашему "ник!идент@хост"
<sig_wall> MagicLover: да нет, должно срабатывать
<sig_wall> или там /banlist #ubuntu-ru, в зависимости от ирц-клиента
<max9ai> Всем дня доброго. Пытаюсь ассоциировать .vym-файлы с VYM, но file опознаёт их как zip-архивы (они и представляют из себя запакованый xml и картинки). Попробовал добавить в /etc/mime.types строчку "application/x-vym    vym" - не помогло. Кто-нибудь знает, как правильно добавить новы
<max9ai> й mime-тип?
<User975[web]> Народ тар.гз  не устанавливается что делать ?
<UNIm95> User975[web]: в смысле не устанавливается?
<portos> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<skai> @voice portos
<skai> !pm > portos
<ubuntuhelp> portos, please see my private message
<AVL93> Подскажите, где скачать  reconstructor?
<Manular> Народ а где находячтся закладки в лисе и хромиуме?
<FII> Привет все  неподскажите где скочать  справочник 100% по java
<only_you> всех с праздником! (:
<mva> 1) AVL93 не подскажем, так как в душе не чаем что это такое.
<mva> 2) Manular в домашней директории
<mva> 3) Yarygin, во-первых, "скачать", а во-вторых - в интернете.
<andrey_> лол, что за справочник?
<andrey_> api docs чтоли?
<orchata> Есть ли в убунте какаянибудь альтернатива nokia pc suite?
<orchata> У меня просто сейчас екран ужасно плохо работает, а нужно почитать сообщение
<mva> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<mva> !pm| Yarygin
<ubuntuhelp> Yarygin: please see above
<mva> !pm > Yarygin
<ubuntuhelp> Yarygin, please see my private message
<mva> @voice Yarygin
<andrey_> only_you ~ какой сегодня праздник?
<only_you> andrey_: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31585
<andrey_> congrats
<Yarygin> '
<Manular> Народ а есть что типо деомон тулс под линукс?
<dmay> Manular: есть. mount называется.
<Manular> спс)
<NoOova> хм
<NoOova> TEST=<< EOF
<NoOova> почему когда я ввожу потом какойто текст
<NoOova> пишу снова EOF
<NoOova> у меня в $TEST пусто
<dmay> плин, опять хром обновился, сколько ж можно?
<dmay> никогда не пользуйте dev-ветку, детишки, никогда
<viro> мне сказали что тут можно получить квалифыицированную помощь по gnu/linux Это так?
<dmay> viro: нет, тебя обманули
<dmay> квалифицированная помощь стоит от $20/час. а тут так...
<dmay> ну вот, спугнул (
<mva> !win | Manular
<ubuntuhelp> Manular: Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<dmay> ца, нет, вернулся
<mva> !analog | Manular
<ubuntuhelp> Manular: Таблица соответствий Windows и Linux программ http://goo.gl/WWZ5N
<dmay> viro: квалифицированная помощь стоит от $20/час. а тут так...
<mva> dmay: +1
<viro> зачем тогда всё это?
<viro> в windows проще всё
<dmay> вы мне что скажите, где в этой ниасной деревне заказать еду с оплатой _пластиком_??
 * chapt взял боольшую упаковку попкорна
<dmay> двацатьпервыйвек, итить
<dmay> viro: толсто
<dmay> viro: тем не менее да, иди ставь обратно виндовс
<viro> а если мне вот помощь нужна в у меня grub 1.99 при запуске во время выбора висит sync щге ща кфтпу
<viro> sync out of range
<mva> viro: а GNU/Linux тут с какйо стороны?
<dmay> mva: так не виндовс же. значит - линупс )
<viro> и xorg не настроен, в системе разрешение ичастота обновления экрана не правильное
<dmay> настрой. ваш К.О.
<viro> grub официальный загрузчик проекта gnu
<mva> и?
<viro> что такое КО?
<viro> <mva> viro: а GNU/Linux тут с какйо стороны?
<dmay> chapt: отсыпь попкорну чтоль? XD
<chapt> google  в помощь
<viro> не помогает
 * chapt  отсупал попкорна dmay
<mva> а Linux - одно из неофициальных ядер в проекте GNU. А #ubuntu - вообще седьмая вода на киселе
<chapt> ну значит у тебя ошибка
<mva> viro: где связь-то?
<mva> chapt: угу, в геноме :)
<viro> связь в трёх буквах
<chapt> интересно это не гентушный засланец ))
<copyerfiled> добрый день, скажите как проверить на какой скорости работает сетевая карта?
<mva> chapt: нет. Он вендузятник.
<mva> copyerfiled: на скорости света
<mva> ну, точнее, в состоянии покоя (когда компьютер неподвижен) - она работает на нулевой скоросте
<copyerfiled> mva: спасибо за гениальный ответ
<mva> но максимально возможная скорость при которой она будет  работать - скорость света
<mva> copyerfiled: какой вопрос, такой и ответ
<dmay> mva: на самом деле на скорости перемещения электронов в материале. а это несколько ниже если не ошибаюсь
<copyerfiled> хорошо, как понять в каком режиме 10 или 100 мегабит?
<mva> dmay: а речь немного не об этом :)
<viro> грубианы здеся
<mva> copyerfiled: на большинстве современных есть лампочка-индикатор. Если таковой нету - syslog, dmesg и sysctl - твои друзья :)
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<copyerfiled> впринципе уже нашел, мало ли пригодится ethtool eth0
<RomanSyroezhkin> Люди добрые, всем приятного время припровождения
<viro> какой jabber клиент вы используете в gnome
<viro> gtk
<dmay> жабер не нужен, скайп наше фсйо 8]
<andrey_> qip под вайном твой путь
<andrey_> скайп кстате еще не начал поддерживать xmpp?
<only_you> джаббер наше все, адназнача11
<RomanSyroezhkin> Помогите пожалуйста советом. Поставил localepurge и отметил ru, ru_RU, ru_utf8. После чего частично пропал перевод
<RomanSyroezhkin> снес localepurge восстановил удаленные пакеты, перевод не появился
<skai> dmay: он новенький.не знает, что у тя вайна нет по понятным причинам:)
<dmay> andrey_: xmpp не секюрен, не надёжен, не умеет полноценно п2п, чего его поддерживать то?
<dmay> skai: это viro спрашивал же )
<RomanSyroezhkin> !рудз
<RomanSyroezhkin> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<mva> dmay: xmpp секьюрен, надёжен, умеет полноценно p2p и не принадлежит копирастической конторе, купленной мелкософтом.
<dmay> mva: это как это он п2п умеет? оО
<dmay> как DCC в ирц, чтоль& )
<mva> RomanSyroezhkin: ну, к несчастью, тут нет ни телепатов, ни садомазохистов, так что 1) никто не может угадать, что ты там натворил, 2) никто так никогда не делал.
<dmay> так это не п2п, это "у нашего сервера канал узкий" )
<mva> dmay: man jingle, ага. ДА и вообще, man XEP'ы.
<RomanSyroezhkin> mva, так может кто подскажет куда рыть
<RomanSyroezhkin> mva, то что ты не телепат я догодался. только телепатия тут не нужна, я достаточно подробно описал что сделал, тут просто нужно направление
<dmay> mva: ну jingle это как раз таки слегка пригламуреный DCC, так что нинада )
<mva> RomanSyroezhkin: направление - localegen и i18n-пакеты.
<mva> dmay: негундимнетут
<mva> лжец, тролль и  девственник! :)
<dmay> mva: скажи моей дочке что я девственник, она удивится XD
<dmay> а на счет лжец - так в википедии практически так и написано )
<andrey_> она точно твоя ? таг сарказма
<andrey_> я про xmpp написал потому что видел давно статью что они собираются facebook чат в skype интегрировать с помощью xmpp
<dmay> andrey_: в нашей деревне за такой сарказм морду бьют :3
<dmay> а фб уже интегрировали. в оффтопик -версии, во всяком
<andrey_> что за деревня?)
<copyerfiled> товарищи, подскажите, хочу форматнуть 2й винт, недает, пишет что занят, хочу отмонтировать, снова пишет что занят, как быть?
<dmay> загрузиться с лива и форматировать всё что душа пожелает
<dmay> (но если у тебя на нём /boot или /etc какой нить, то я не виновать :3 )
<copyerfiled> вобще он прицеплен через самбу но самбу я оффнул
<copyerfiled> да не это шара
<mva> copyerfiled: а теперь по-русски
<mortuary> здравствуйте
<mortuary> отмечаете?
<mortuary> :)
<only_you> ага
<only_you> ппц
<only_you> немогу зайти не на один сайт..
<only_you> неужели апач скрипт-кидди кинулись ламать :-D
<mortuary> ахах
<mortuary> кидсы ломанулись)
<mortuary> hc хостинг, я его ненавижу)
<mortuary> простите, вырвалось
<Wormad> всем привет. нужна помощь по скриптингу
<Wormad> эм... в !/bin/bash массово переиминовать файлы в дирректории, и имя файла установить как первая строка в этом файле
<Guest65951> Помогите мне надо на папку поставить пароль. Как мне это сделать ?
<Guest65951> Тут кто то есть ?
<Wormad> Guest65951 Дайте права на чтение только владельцу
<Guest65951> ща попробую
<Wormad> это значит что другой пользователь не сможет зайти в папку
<Guest65951> спасибо
<Wormad> но рут сможет получить доступ(
<Wormad> вроде
<Guest65951> я уже понял как сделать. Спасибо за помощь
<Wormad> есть кто? !/bin/bash массово переиминовать файлы в дирректории, и имя файла установить как первая строка в этом файле
<mva> Wormad: 20$
<mva> ;)
<[Raiden]> find . -type f  -exec mv  {}  `head -n1 {}` \;
<[Raiden]> как-то так
<[Raiden]> 99.95!
<Wormad> Raiden ща попробую...
<mva> кто ж так ведет бизнес
<[Raiden]> head -n1 {} - незнаю правда сработает или нет. Иначе надо будет цикл писать
<mva> сначала сказал решение, а потом думаешь, что кто-то оплатит услуги гугла :)
<Wormad> mva гугл не помог(
<[Raiden]> задача ваще не очень хорошая
<[Raiden]> файлы бинарыне могут быть, и в первой строке могут быть спецсимволы которые запрещены в именах файлов.
<Wormad> пропущен операнд, задающий целевой файл
<Wormad> нет файлы текстовые
<Wormad> не могут быть никакими другими
<[Raiden]> если сложнее, то будет  find . -type f |wile read f ;do   mv $f  $(head -n1 $f) ; done - если не работает сам будешь думат ьпочему.
<[Raiden]> могут быть проблемы с пробелами - тогда надо почитать как экраниорлваьб переменные и спецсимволы до кучи в  bash
<[Raiden]> Домашнее задание :)
<Wormad> ошибка синтаксиса около неожиданной лексемы `do'
<[Raiden]> *экранировать
<Wormad> ну экранировать
<[Raiden]> Wormad: а.. ну да while вместо wile
<[Raiden]> опечатка
<Wormad> head: невозможно открыть «./Документ» для чтения: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Wormad> head: невозможно открыть «без» для чтения: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Wormad> head: невозможно открыть «названия» для чтения: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Wormad> head: невозможно открыть «7» для чтения: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Wormad> mv: указанная цель «7» не является каталогом
<[Raiden]> ну вот
<Wormad> а блин.. в исходных именах файлов есть пробелы
<[Raiden]> пробелы
<Wormad> т.е. их сначало удалить.... а потом переименовать?
<[Raiden]> попробуй вместо $f  ,  ${f}  или "$f"
<[Raiden]> ну можешь и удалять конечно
<alexandr> вечер всем
<Wormad> вечер.... балин не выходит
<[Raiden]> )
<alexandr> народ подскажите чтоб у меня были при включение постоянно работал компиз,ну типа размытие окно,а то приходиться писать compiz -replace
<Wormad> mv: указанная цель «mp3» не является каталогом
<Wormad> alexandr поконкретнее
<[Raiden]> find . -type f |while read f ;do   mv $f "$(head -n1 $f)" ; done
<[Raiden]> и $f в кавычки тоже
<[Raiden]> первую
<Wormad> вооо СПС
<alexandr> менеджер компиз конфиг при включении не работает,приходиться жать альт+ф2 и писать там compz -replace,тогда он работает
<Wormad> только последний файл не переименовал
<Wormad> mv: невозможно переместить «./Документ без названия 21» в «»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> первая строка в файле пустая
<Wormad> ))) пля точно) СПС
<[Raiden]> На самом деле можно проверку сделать, что если пусто , использовать вторую. Т.е. усложнять скрипт.
<[Raiden]> только это уже без меня
<Wormad> Raiden да я уже сделал... спс
<Wormad> не на самом деле оч помог)
<User289[web]> добрый вечер
<User289[web]> помогите мне пожалуйста
<andrey_> !ask | User289[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User289[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User289[web]> не работает звук в 10.04... почитал на форуме.. но не помогает... единственно что параметр вместо ideapad (тот что в примере) на друго поменять. а на какой не знаю. Нуот у меня Самсунг R540
<Wormad> ideapad это lenovo. к самсунгу не имеет никакого отношения
<skai> !q | User289[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User289[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Wormad> )
<[Raiden]> какая на нем звуковуха известно?
<Wormad> Как получить список оборудования в Linux?
<Wormad> В консоли:
<Wormad> dmesg
<Wormad> lspci
<Wormad> lsusb
<Wormad> lshw
<Wormad> просмотр содержимого /proc
<Wormad> В Иксах:
<Wormad> hwbrouser
 * [Raiden] надул Wormad насосом и WORMAD улетело высоко в небеса!
<andrey_> !paste | Wormad
<ubuntuhelp> Wormad: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<skai> @voice Wormad
<[Raiden]> интересно, зачем люди покупают ноуты весом 2.5кг
<[Raiden]> чег ов них мобильного?
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> [Raiden]: сила есть - ума не надо
<Wormad> Raiden  ну мож ему им не мобильность нужна
<Wormad> хотя кто что понимает под мобильностью?
<Nick_from> ребята, нужна помощь) посоветуйте канал для Windows. сеть не могу настроить
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем да, на дачу или с кухни в комнату сойдет.
<andrey_> Nick_from ~ #windows
<Wormad> а вот если по городу мотатся... то тогда нетбуки или планшетки)
<[Raiden]> Nick_from: на далнете или руснете есть наверное. Тут только нерусский вроде.
<andrey_> а если мощность нужна, куда тебе нетбук
<Wormad> и вопрос опятьже в производительности
<Wormad> ну фиг знает... таскать мощность по городу... на нетбуке собрал инфу. дома на ракете обработал
<[Raiden]> +1 )
<Es6> Уважаемые! Возможно Firefox настроить, чтобы при просмотре Youtube он держал временные файлы не в /tmp?
<[Raiden]> а он их там не держит
<Wormad> а ТОЛЬКО при просмотре ютуба?
<Es6> Я только ютуб юзаю..
<[Raiden]> там сделали 1 хреновину, что бы защитить данные , файлы есть, их можно по ид увидеть в /proc , а как имен на файловой системе их нет. Сча линк по теме кину.
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/104420/
<Es6> Сами файлы мне не интересны, просто в корне у меня мало места, и он переполняется :-(
<[Raiden]> ну, надо было раньше думать.
<Es6> дык мне этого места(10 гигов) за глаза хватает, вот только с фурифоксом проблемы
<[Raiden]> ест ь2  варианта решения: 1. mount --bind в этут папку другую, с другого раздела, 2. целый раздел отдельынй как темп , 3. удалем /tmp и делаем такой симлинк на папку в другом месте.
<[Raiden]> получилось три
<Es6> 1. и 3. делал, после этого система не грузиться, а что самое не приятное что и когда возвращаю назад тоже не грузиться, ругается...
<[Raiden]> как перенастроить флэш - я незнаю
<[Raiden]> Es6: странно
<Es6> Отдельный /tmp это передел разделов, очень-очень лениво :-)
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> случилось чудо
<Es6> Я очень надеялся на 1 и 3 вариант, но увы, тут придется понять что и как в убунту работает, а это слишком сложно.
<inkvizitor68sl> FireFox 8 рендерит не-html5 страницы быстрее хрома
<[Raiden]> ну наверное есть другие решения. Фиг знает. И я юзей думаю что это не проблема фф - это проблема плагина
<[Raiden]> Es6: наверное надо перед этим в папку новую перенести то что уже есть в темпе. Почему ещё могло не грузиться - я не в курсе )
<Es6> да, наверное плагин так работает :-(
<Es6> насколько я знаю на то он и временный, что очищается при выключении?
<Es6> я его и удалил просто, и делал симлинк - увы.
<inkvizitor68sl> Es6: сделай mount --bind
<Es6> делал, тот же результат, не грузиться система
<inkvizitor68sl> так ты pax'ом скопируй туда сначала всё
<Es6> правда, возвращается на место после отката fstab
<inkvizitor68sl> и систему выруби нагорячую (из розетки)
<inkvizitor68sl> не грузиться должны иксы
<inkvizitor68sl> а самой системе плевать
<Es6> да, сори, именно иксы
<Es6> а может эту операцию надо в однопользовательском делать?
<inkvizitor68sl> кхм.
<Es6> или как-нибудь еще?
<inkvizitor68sl> а ты это нагорячую делаешь? )
<inkvizitor68sl> ужас
<inkvizitor68sl> с livecd сделай
<Es6> ну я выбрал там какой-то рековери режим и в нем делал, там одна консолька был, правда в графике
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю. Чесно говоря темп 1 раз переносил и очень давно , тогда ещё убунты небыло
<[Raiden]> предлогаю пгуглить, ибо остальные спят :)
<Es6> а зачем с лайва, ведь если я в  fstab написал, про при перезагрузке он его и монтирует(каклог в каталог через bind)
<inkvizitor68sl> Es6: ты содержимое с сохранением прав скопировал?
<[Raiden]> ну по идее да
<inkvizitor68sl> какой командой?
<inkvizitor68sl> нужно или через pax
<Es6> разумеется я гуглил, но либо криво, либо не вскидку не нашел
<inkvizitor68sl> или через rsync с тонной ключей
<inkvizitor68sl> --numeric-ids , -a, копировать хардлинки, симлинки, пересоздавать сокеты
<Es6> права... я просто создал /home/tmp и права там root:root соответсвенно
<inkvizitor68sl> пиздец )
<inkvizitor68sl> ойпс
<inkvizitor68sl> канал не тот
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> Es6: там достаточно сложные права
<inkvizitor68sl> Es6: при том не только chmod, но и флаги
<inkvizitor68sl> и chattr, емнип
<[Raiden]> Es6: может просто ошибка в фстабе или права на папку не те ? :)
<Es6> фиг знает, мне кажется что еслиб у меня был скажем диск, я бы его подрубил, и смонтировал туда /tmp, что не будет работать?*
<inkvizitor68sl> не будет
<[Raiden]> попробуй ещё раз, права сделай только такие же ка ку реального темпа
<lukinfore> а cp --preserve не катит чтоли?
<inkvizitor68sl> lukinfore: от состояния звезд и луны зависит
<inkvizitor68sl> srwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2011-08-24 08:36 /tmp/.X11-unix/X
<inkvizitor68sl> вот это первая и главная проблема
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> для копирования катит
<[Raiden]> для смены прав на другую папку уже созданную - не очень
<[Raiden]> а права там drwxrwxrwt
<[Raiden]> root root
<Es6> drwxrwxrwt 21 root root 4096 2011-08-25 20:38 /tmp
<Es6> что особенного?
<inkvizitor68sl> t
<Es6> ага, а что это?
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот хрен его знает)
<inkvizitor68sl> по идее флаг temporary
<Es6> а как назначить? :-) раз уж обсуждаем, я конечно все найду если че :-)
<[Raiden]> закрепляющий бит там стоит
<[Raiden]> +t
<[Raiden]> man chmod
<Es6> ох блин, ладно я конечно закреплю это бит и попробую, но все это каки-то жестокие костыли :-)
<Es6> Вот если бы ФФ или флешу указать другое место.
<[Raiden]> chmod 1777 твояпапка
 * UNIm95 пробует блины собственной копиляции
<Es6> Спасибо, оказывается это липкий бит делает возможным всем создавать в каталоге, во блин :-)
<UNIm95> народ минут через 10 стукните мне
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: sticky bit ?
 * [Raiden] быстро создает бекап UNIm95
<Es6> ага
<lukinfore> а ведь есть енв переменная для /tmp?
<lukinfore> или я путаю чтото
<[Raiden]> Es6: не совсем. возможност ьвсем создавать дают права rwx для всех.
<[Raiden]> lukinfore: Нету
<Es6> drwxrwxrwt  5 root        root         4096 2011-08-25 02:35 tmp
<Es6> теперь так по вашей команде, то что дохтор прописал :-)
<Es6> дык.. надо копировать туда содержимое текущего тмп?
<[Raiden]> В настоящее время установка sticky-бита для каталога, приводит к тому, что только владелец файла и владелец этого каталога могут удалять этот файл из каталога. (Обычно это используется в каталогах типа /tmp, куда все имеют права на запись).
<[Raiden]> может не в этом была ошибка. Но попытка не пытка.
<Es6> [Raiden], да, не создавать, а удалять может только рут, а остальные создавать согласно правам
<Es6> надеюсь в этом, я облажался с правами, для групп и остальных было запрещено писать :-)
<Es6> А здесь не может быть ошибки? В fstab:
<Es6> /home/tmp	/tmp		none	bind		0	0
<Es6> взял просто строчку из мана
<[Raiden]> я думаю есть
<Es6> почему?
<[Raiden]> ну попробуй выполни sudo mount -a  , не обязательно ребут
<[Raiden]> посмотрим что выйдет
<Es6> LESS='-p fstab entry is' man mount
<Es6> я только нулики подставил
<[Raiden]> ну смонтировалось?
<Es6> щас перегрузусь :-)
<[Raiden]> да стой
<[Raiden]> вот виндузятники блин
<aleksei> всем ку
 * UNIm95 ещё жив
<Es6> [Raiden], загрузка прошла без вопросов
<UNIm95> даже вкусно получились
<[Raiden]> ну ок. Я просто думал что как опции в фстаб можно задавать не все опции котоыре есть в комстроке.
<Es6> А как проверить?
<[Raiden]> но видимо можно и --bind и -o bind
<[Raiden]> набери mount , увидишь что смонтировано )
<Es6> уже
<[Raiden]> по идее
<Es6> /home/tmp on /tmp type none (rw,bind,commit=0)
<Es6> Пасибо!
<[Raiden]> мои поздравления. Я за одно буду знать...
<Lorgus> hi all\
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Es6: кстати это хорошее решение. / по идее будет меньше фрагментироваться
<Es6> дык стикибит это была не проблема, проблема была что я создал каталог а не дал права всем туда писать, ну просто ошибся :-)
<[Raiden]> ага
<Es6> Да, а главное не только флеш, а и все будут на другом разделе временные держать
<[Raiden]> стикибит просто более секурный вариант
<Es6> ну да
<Es6> Пойду на ноуте тоже самое сделую :-)
<Es6> [Raiden], погоди, дык может тогда всеж симлинк то будет проще?
<Es6> ведь он не работал теперь уже по понятным причинам
<[Raiden]> ну да. по идее пофиг
<[Raiden]> теперь как хочешь
<Es6> А то получаются монтирования какие-то, мутно, а так просто ссылка и все, вот только в каком режиме грузится, что бы проделать операцию с удалением каталога и созданием линка?
<DeaDrash> Подскажите, кто в apache2 разбирается. В файле httpd.conf добавляю сайт начиная со строчки <VirtualHost mysite.local:80> всё работает на сайт заходит, но я хочу что бы у сайта было два адреса, как это сделать? Я пробовал писать через запятую, что-то вроде <VirtualHost mysite.local:80,*:50001> н
<DeaDrash> о апачу не нравится такая лабуда. Как указать второй адрес?
<inkvizitor68sl> DeaDrash: читай про ServerName и ServerAlias
<DeaDrash> сайт в локалке, если что...
<[Raiden]> Es6: ну в сингл или с лайва )
<inkvizitor68sl> DeaDrash: а за <VirtualHost mysite.local:80> принято бить по лицу
<inkvizitor68sl> <VirtualHost ip:80> пиши
<[Raiden]> в убунте в сингле менюшка вылезает, там есть выброс рут консоли
<DeaDrash> inkvizitor68sl, а тогда как ему адрес указать? сайтов ведь несколько на одном ip
<Es6> [Raiden], ок, пасибо.
<inkvizitor68sl> DeaDrash: читай про ServerName и ServerAlias
<DeaDrash> inkvizitor68sl, в общем пока поищу по  ServerName и ServerAlias спасибо!
<Escsun> Привет всем
<UzBeast> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> UzBeast! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<UzBeast> так лучше?
<UzBeast> всем привет
<UzBeast> есть специалисты в ubuntu server?
<UzBeast> õì
<UzBeast> åñòü ñïåöèàëèñòû â ubuntu server?
<ubuntuhelp> UzBeast! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<UzBeast> есть специалисты в ubuntu server?
<[Raiden]> нету
<UzBeast> плохо(
<rekcuFniarB> UzBeast: а что именно интересует?
<UzBeast> мне интересно там есть встроенные приложения для управления трафиком в сети
<amigo> Блондинчикам персональный привет!
<UzBeast> )))
<rekcuFniarB> UzBeast: iptables?
<UzBeast> я если честно плохо в линуксе разбираюсь
<UzBeast> юзал только для ознакомления
<rekcuFniarB> UzBeast: так что за управление то нужно?
<UzBeast> нужно поставить сервер, через сервер дать интернет на свич... дав всем компам в сети статические IP адреса распределить между ними скорость так, чтобы например на 10 компов и скорость 10 мегабит приходилось на каждый из пк 1 мбит
<UzBeast> + типа фаервола внутреннего для запрета доступа к определенным ресурсам
<rekcuFniarB> Ну файрвол это iptables
<inkvizitor68sl> iptables
<inkvizitor68sl> мануалов море
<inkvizitor68sl> гугл есть
<UzBeast> вот и встал вопрос... либо норм сервер сделать, либо винду воткнуть и типа usergate чnо нибудь
<rekcuFniarB> А шейпинг трафика можно тоже, но не помню чем
<inkvizitor68sl> шейпинг трафика - iptables
<UzBeast> спасибо большое
<UzBeast> может подскажите на какой линукс лучше всего перейти?
<UzBeast> ubuntu или есть чего по интереснее))
<inkvizitor68sl> debian или убунту.
<UzBeast> спасиб)
<inkvizitor68sl> в убунте перманентно новее версии софта, больше глюков (особенно в deb-conf)
<lukinfore> UzBeast, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/60095/
<UzBeast> lukinfore, это что?
<UzBeast> понял))
<UzBeast> спасибо)
<Quest2010> :-D
<Quest2010> Что так тихо на канале ? Наверное всё работает и никаких вопросов не возникает.
<Quest2010> Или я каналом ошибся. =-O
<Escsun> все поломано наверное, даже инет отпал вот и нет вопросов )
<Quest2010> :)
<Escsun> Нет инета - нет вопросов)
<camozzi> гг. логично...
<rekcuFniarB> УМВР
<Quest2010> Сегодня праздник, поздравляю всех с 20-ти летием ядра.
<camozzi> penguin
<rekcuFniarB> linux
<Quest2010> я тут подумал а ведь ядро старше виноуз
<Nor8> Угу, старше и умнее
<camozzi> а фик бы знал
<camozzi> Nor8: согласен
<rekcuFniarB> И толще
<Quest2010> а толще то почему ?
<rekcuFniarB> Потому что монолит
<rekcuFniarB> Ну и автор толстый тролль
<Quest2010> Линус толстый ?
<rekcuFniarB> Не, тут другая толщина
<Quest2010> Благородный жирок :-)
<Quest2010> Почему BSD так медленно развивается ? ПОчему Джобс взял и родил дружелюбную систему, а целое сообщество занимается чем угодно только не тем что не работает...
<rekcuFniarB> BSD не нужен потому что.
<rekcuFniarB> Джобс родил потому что не Just for fun
<Nor8> Quest2010: Потому что у Джобса состояние 5 милльярдов и он поймал волну, а линукс и бсд пишут энтузиасты и бесплатно
<Quest2010> RedHat тоже не фор фан но как то как у всех
<rekcuFniarB> Это разумеется относится к десктопу.
<rekcuFniarB> На серверах Линукс чувствует себя отлично, это его ниша.
<Quest2010> Сервера да вопросов нет
<[Raiden]> Линус тоже не бесплатно ег опишет
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice rekcuFniarB
<[Raiden]> основная проблема в том что корпорациям котоыре пишут линукс не нужен десктоп
<inkvizitor68sl> что там про линуксы на десктопе?
<Quest2010> Хорошо Шаттлворт тоже не бедный тип
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ему спонсоры платят, продукт то сам бесплатный в отличии от яблооси
<[Raiden]> так что в каком-то смысле десктопный линукс - энтузиасты, иногда на зарплате правда ,н овсераывно )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну да. И вроде у него ещё акции ред хет есть
<Nor8> Другой вопрос, почему они так распыляются
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну он не беден, но до Джобса ему конечно ну очень далеко.
<rekcuFniarB> Ну а на десктопах слишком большой зоопарк. Слишком много DE, слишком много тулкитов. Это тормозит развитие Линукса на десктопах.
<Quest2010> Хорошо у яблока мало железа
<Quest2010> меньше дров но ведь обычному юзеру так мало надо
<[Raiden]> закрытый софт дорогой. С нуля писать тоже дорого.  Представь что ты железку собрался производить, и автор прогарммы хочет 1 бакс с копии. Миллион железо - миллион денег.  А альтернатива - проспонсировать линукс. ПУсть даже это будет пол лимона с
<[Raiden]> тоить. Всеравно выгодно.
<Nor8> ДЕ как-раз нормально, хватает, но то, что каждый норовит свой дистр написать, сильно процесс тормозит
<rekcuFniarB> И это тоже.
<rekcuFniarB> Два DE уже много.
<rekcuFniarB> Нужен один.
<Quest2010> а в чём фан своего дистра который через пол года никто не помнит ?
<Nor8>  3-4 ДЕ нормально, разнообразие нужно
<rekcuFniarB> Кстати, у меня тут где то валялась одна картинка с ветвями линукса красивая...
<Nor8> На вике она есть
<rekcuFniarB> http://ompldr.org/vYTFnYQ/Linux_Tree.svg
<Quest2010> Это памятник тщеславию
<Quest2010> Тщесла́вие (греч. κενοδοξία) —  стремление хорошо выглядеть в глазах окружающих, потребность в  подтверждении своего превосходства, иногда сопровождается желанием  слышать от других людей лесть.
<Quest2010> ?-) особенно про лесть верно
<Nor8> Quest2010: спасибо, кэп
<camozzi> rekcuFniarB: ужас )))
<Nor8> Дебиан альфа-самец, стольких породил )))
<Quest2010> :-)
<[Raiden]> Де это проблема.
<[Raiden]> форки и дистрибутивы тоже
<[Raiden]> основная проблема в том, что гном кажется главный де и часть гну
<Quest2010> придумал нужно оставить 3-4 дистра а остальные запретить по закону о вредительстве
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Гном 2-ой форкнули и это главное, хотя в 11.10 можно и так 2-ой поставить из офф репов
<[Raiden]> И мне он не кажется лучшим или даже хорошим - я мог бы много предензий накатать даже к гном2
<[Raiden]> т*
<rekcuFniarB> Форк загнётся быстро
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это тебя кеды избаловали )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Ну да в обещм, это не плохо ) Можно продолжать юзать гном2.  Кеды во многом более правильыне, хотя бы потому, что тут нету хига направленного на упрощение.
<[Raiden]> Инструмент должен быть какой надо, либо избыточный, а не минимальный.
<[Raiden]> И ещё в кде нету гконф
<JollyR0ger> здрасте дамы и господа, посоветуйте проигрыватель
<[Raiden]> mpg123
<[Raiden]> ^)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Но гном практичнее )))
<[Raiden]> JollyR0ger: Я пользуюсь клементином
<Nor8> !video
<ubuntuhelp> Начиная с Ubuntu 7.04 установка кодеков производится автоматически, при их недостатке. Если вы не можете использовать автоматический инсталятор см: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html для приложений: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<[Raiden]> Nor8: в гноме всегда чего-то не хватает.  Мне кажется. )
<JollyR0ger> 1. как по английски пишется? 2. как писать обращение в чате?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Все, чего там не хватает, можно из репов поставить ;-)
<Nor8> !player
<ubuntuhelp> Аудио (Ogg, MP3, ...) плееры: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome), Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE). Видео-плееры: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine. См. также !codecs.
<[Raiden]> 1. clementine 2.  часть ника+таб , кое где ещё вставка мышкой есть
<JollyR0ger> мм понял
<JollyR0ger> неудобно немного
<[Raiden]> Список хреновенький. Мне кроме клементина нравится ещё дэдбиф и qmmp
<[Raiden]> deadbeef
<Nor8> !deadbeef
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='deadbeef'
<JollyR0ger> мне самый легкий
<JollyR0ger> без напряжной конфигурации
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Почему то не добавили мертвуюговядину в список
<[Raiden]> Какой-то пионер добавлял :)  У меня кстати на редактирование прав нет - отобрал кто-то
<Nor8> JollyR0ger: Ты для начала скажи для чего. Для музыки, видео или универсальный?
<JollyR0ger> музыка
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Опять отобрали? )))
<[Raiden]> ну да
<rekcuFniarB> Deadbeef самый лучший
<Nor8> Аудациос лучше, там плугинов больше
<camozzi> audacious
<rekcuFniarB> deadbeef всё это умеет
<rekcuFniarB> И самое главное — не выглядит как винамп.
<Nor8>  rekcuFniarB: А audacious умеет это лучше и громче и уже давно не выглядит как винамп
<[Raiden]> Мне аудасиус не подошел в свое время, т.к. страшно тупил на cue включая падения.  + в qmmp ещё и визуализация есть
<rekcuFniarB> Nor8: что значит громче? лол
<JollyR0ger> как консолькой удалять проги с потрохами?
<Nor8> rekcuFniarB: То и значит
<Nor8> rekcuFniarB: Через плугины
<rekcuFniarB> JollyR0ger: aptitude remove имя
<JollyR0ger> судо надо?
<rekcuFniarB> Nor8: что за бред
<rekcuFniarB> JollyR0ger: да
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0826/h_1314303312_2127997_d09be33b58.png
<rekcuFniarB> И кстати да, Audacity глючный.
<Nor8> rekcuFniarB: НУ поставь, да сравни с мясом и плугины не забудь покрутить в аудациосе
<rekcuFniarB> Nor8: я несколько лет назад поставил, оно вообще не играло. Больше ставить не буду. К тому же ненавижу винамп.
<rekcuFniarB> Nor8: и что именно мне следует сравнивать?
<Nor8> rekcuFniarB: Эволюцию софта еще никто не отменял
<Nor8> rekcuFniarB: http://audacious-media-player.org/
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: Audacity !=  audacious , на всякий случай.
<camozzi> аудациус норм пашет
<Nor8> Там и скрин новой версии есть
<Nor8> [Raiden]: С чего это вдруг равно?
<rekcuFniarB> Nor8: да знаю я, чем отличается audacity от audacious
<rekcuFniarB> Nor8: что именно мне сравнивать ты так и не сказал
<[Raiden]> Nor8: блин != - неравно
<Nor8> rekcuFniarB: У тебя уши есть?
<rekcuFniarB> Nor8: ты глупый? по какому критерию сравнивать?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: понял, не ори ))))
<[Raiden]> гг
<Nor8>  rekcuFniarB: Не тупи и сравни звук
<rekcuFniarB> Nor8: по какому критерию блин
<Nor8>  rekcuFniarB: По всем
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<rekcuFniarB> Ну щас поставлю это Г, посмотрим что там улучшили
<rekcuFniarB> И что? Звук как звук
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0826/h_1314303804_7728362_d3e72b789d.png
<rekcuFniarB> Группировки по альбомам нет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кстати, зачем на кедах клементин, там же амарок есть.
<[Raiden]> Ну амарок другой
<[Raiden]> немного
<only_you> амарок скатился в уг, имхо
<rekcuFniarB> Современный амарок убожество
<only_you> дидбиф или клемантин наше все
<rekcuFniarB> Nor8: и audacious плохо поддерживает ogg. Это позор
<rekcuFniarB> Опенсорсный формат и не поддерживать все его фишки позорно
<Nor8> rekcuFniarB: В чем это выражается?
<rekcuFniarB> Nor8: ogg бывает монолитный, содержащий внутри несколько треков. При добавлении такого файла в плеер в плейлисте должны отображаться треки, содержащиеся в этом файле.
<Nor8> rekcuFniarB: Не обращал внимания, проверить нужно
<rekcuFniarB> Audacious отображает его одним треком, в качестве названия показывает название первого внутреннего трека
<rekcuFniarB> Создать такой файл можно просто склеив несколько ogg файлов: cat *.ogg > ../monolit.ogg
<rekcuFniarB> И вообще, эту фишку формата вроде поддерживает только фубар и deadbeef. В других не видел.
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0826/h_1314304336_7356421_48ca613d67.png
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И? Плохо это или хорошо?
<[Raiden]> незнаю ) Мне не очень хорошо. Перегружен непонятной фигней )
<rekcuFniarB> Слишком перегруженный интерфейс
<only_you> ну кому как..как по мне так слишком перегружен интерфейс
<only_you> гг
<[Raiden]> вообще можно всё убрать, будет просто список и всё. Но , амарок 1.4.10\клементин в юзе удобней
<only_you> 1.4 біл самім тру
<only_you> а теперь дидбиф или клемантин)
<rekcuFniarB> http://img.flashtux.org/upload/img132dde9369d8x2734f390.png
<[Raiden]> с куе ещё непонятки, то работают в амароке , то нет. А так получается что они у меня есть
<[Raiden]> плейеры с базой капельку получше, мне кажется, хоть и пожирней + есть опция которой 100% нет в обычном - генерация случайног оплейлиста из базы )
<rekcuFniarB> В Deadbeef кстати будет база вроде
<Nor8> DeadBeef сыроват пока, на мой взгляд. Допилят, функционал расширят, тогда и посмотрим.
<rekcuFniarB> Чего сыроват? Всё работает.
<[Raiden]> Ну я слышал тоже. Вообще в жаберюру ест ькомната дэдбифа, там типа кодеры сидят )
<rekcuFniarB> #deadbeef-ru
<[Raiden]> Когда я там пообщался, базу делать они совсем не хотели - им не надо
<rekcuFniarB> из жабира они давно свалили
<rekcuFniarB> Ща, попробую найти скриншот дедбива с базой :D
<rekcuFniarB> Он как то его показывал :D
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: на твоем шоте хфце чтоли? смотрю и вкурить не могу
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: кеды
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что, заставил задуматься? ;-)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: фиг знает, панелька  и 4 кнопки на заголовке сразу отмели гном - в хфце такое может быть.
<[Raiden]> ну и в кедах
<JollyR0ger> у меня ЧП!!
<JollyR0ger> я часики удалил=( как вернуть??
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> бида-бида
<rekcuFniarB> Дедбиф с медиабиблиотекой: http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/9569/medialib.png
<only_you> дидбиф тру, вот только падает часто(
<JollyR0ger> я не шучю, теперь я чувствую себя неполноценным
<rekcuFniarB> У меня не падает
<Nor8> JollyR0ger: Все, теперь только переустановка поможет
<blackalegator> Привет всем! Установил Mysql. нужен сокет /tmp/mysql.sock , однако в my.cnf сокеты только mysqld.sock и по другому пути. Можно ли создать символьную ссылку? Или Mysqld.sock и mysql.sock разный вещи?
<JollyR0ger> goo.gl/oUQDd
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html
<JollyR0ger> это очень сложная проблема
<[Raiden]> я думаю многим понравится эта новость
<JollyR0ger> давайте решим мою, она проще
<[Raiden]> Nor8: и ты посмотри
<blackalegator> зашел, нажал, не помогло (
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Яж говорил выше, что есть возможность
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Видел уже
<[Raiden]> ок
<Nor8> И про нее и говорил )))
<JollyR0ger> так собствено часики, не отвлекайтесь
<JollyR0ger> решил удалить почтовик Evolution и помоему удалил чото лишнее
<rekcuFniarB> blackalegator: можно я думаю
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Надеюсь, к финалу они эту опцию не выпилят )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Но я все-равно не теряю надежды, что Шатлворт осознает всю глубину своего заблуждения и запустит и роллинг проект )))
<rekcuFniarB> А зачем он?
<rekcuFniarB> Подключаешь репу oneiric, получаешь rolling
<Nor8> rekcuFniarB: Один ДЕ, один дистр, один линукс!
<Nor8> rekcuFniarB: Не ты ли об одном ДЕ недавно рассуждал?
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: Это не совсем так. Идея ролинга в последних стабильных версиях. А альфу убунты я бы никому не рекомендовал бы.
<rekcuFniarB> А причём тут это?
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: по моему роллинг не может быть стабильным
<JollyR0ger> забыл как плеер назывался?
<[Raiden]> На самом деле я бы даже релиз убуныт рекомендовал бы ставить месяца через 3 после )
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: Ну, посмотри на арч или генту
<rekcuFniarB> Ага, стабильность такая стабильность :D
<rekcuFniarB> Вечно что то отваливается после обновлений
<[Raiden]> поверь, убунта разрабатываемя хуже. ВЕроятность что что-нить будет не так со следующийм обновлением процентов 50.
<JollyR0ger>  [Raiden] какой плеер ты мне называл?
<rekcuFniarB> Я четыре года на убунте, точнее на кубунте. Никогда не было проблем с обновлениями.
<[Raiden]> JollyR0ger: http://www.clementine-player.org/
<JollyR0ger> нет, другой
<JollyR0ger> попроще
<rekcuFniarB> Я тут в виртуалке недавно пытался арч обновить, который не обновлял полтора года. Внезапно спонадобился арч кое для чего.
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: ты имееш в виду что 4 года используешь обновление до альфы?
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: нет, альфы не исползовал
<rekcuFniarB> Я изначально сказал что роллинг не нужен
<[Raiden]> А речь как бы о них.
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: Нужен, только не такой.
<rekcuFniarB> Те программы, что нужны посвежее, нет проблем поставить конкретно их. Зачем мне обновлять при этом всё остальное?
<[Raiden]> точнее это им не является.
<[Raiden]> ролинг рдистр делают тоже для юза, альфы убунты - для разработчиков. Мотивация как бы и стабильность разная. И изменения в обновлениях.
<[Raiden]> если выходит алфьа версия гнома или кде - она может быть в алфье убунты, или rc ядро
<[Raiden]> В ролинге такого быть не должно
<rekcuFniarB> Тем не менее, роллинг дистры менее стабильны. Может проскочить обновлённый пакет, из-за которого может что то отвалиться. Не раз встречал нытик-тредов на ЛОРе об этом.
<rekcuFniarB> Мейнтейнеры не заметили, всякое бывает.
<[Raiden]> кубунту релиз + кубунту-бэкпортс ппа - вот это похоже на ролинг. Т.е. постоянно нвоая версия кде (новая релизная). Но всеравно есть отличие. Т.к. обновляется не всё, а только кде.
<Nor8> Начнем с того, что роллингов пока нет хороших
<rekcuFniarB> Вот это то и хорошо я могу обновлять не всё, а только ту часть, которую хочу,
<Nor8> Всё какие то недоделки
<rekcuFniarB> Хочу иметь всегда свежие кеды, подключаю их PPA
<rekcuFniarB> Хочу свежее ядро, ставлю его из Kernel PPA
<rekcuFniarB> А обновлять мне сразу всё что есть нафиг не надо, если новые пакеты ещё толком не оттестировали на предмет конфликта с другими.
<[Raiden]> в кернел ппа не всегда собираются ядра в то мже дистре котоырй у тебя. Это может приносить ньюансы. Этот ппа кстати тоже для разработчиков.
<[Raiden]> + так у тебя новое будет только де и кде. На каждую другую программу тебе снова надо подключать ппа или гетдеб
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> в конечном итоге роллинг удобней
<rekcuFniarB> Ну самое новое не всегда нужно ведь.
<[Raiden]> Ну впринципе да. Где-то не нужно совсем.
<[Raiden]> но на десктопе приятно всё последних версий. )
<rekcuFniarB> Свежие кеды хочется просто потому что они слишком активно пилятся, бывают мелкие баги, вот и проверяешь не исправили ли и не добавили ли новых багов
<KyuuBe> я не смог в свежее
<KyuuBe> сижу на убунте
<KyuuBe> *кубунте
<rekcuFniarB> Ядро из kernel ppa ставил потому что c 2.6.37  почему то хрипит звук.
<KyuuBe> а в арче плазма падает
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем я только хотел уточнить, что обновление до альфы не совсем тоже самое.
<KyuuBe> и кутим не заводится
<KyuuBe> но при этом собирается
<rekcuFniarB> Ставил 2.6.38, а с ним проц греется сильней o_O
<sig_wall> в ~kernel-ppa - ванильные ядра, без убунтупатчей !
<[Raiden]> плазма кстати везде при некоторых условиях падает. У меня кубунта и опенсусе с кде 4.7.0.
<[Raiden]> бывает и там и там.
<sig_wall> гента, кде 4.7, ничего не падает B)
<KyuuBe> у меня она даже запускаться не хочет
<Nor8> http://www.manuel-strehl.de/var/rolling_releases.en.html
<rekcuFniarB> Мне её в последний раз клизмоид Fancy Tasks ронял
<KyuuBe> в 9 случаях и з 10
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: ты наверное всё поотключал нафиг )
<KyuuBe> а вручную заводится
<[Raiden]> Fancy Tasks тоже ронял. Кстати он всеравно фиговый. т.е. делает как значки панель задач, но не как запускалку.
<[Raiden]> не похож функционально на вин7 док , короче.
<[Raiden]> )
<rekcuFniarB> Я тут как то пытался сделать странную вещь. Убрал плазмоид task manager, в меню для всех программ поставил галочку чтобы запускались в трее.
<rekcuFniarB> Было бы всё офигенно, если бы не программы, имеющие несколько окон, например гимп.
<[Raiden]> то что панель задач осталась как в старой винде конечно печально ) И то что на qt нету\мало доков.
<[Raiden]> но с другой стороны не смертельно
<[Raiden]> в общем говорить о де можно долго и бесполезно ) Н Оесли коротко - их много потому, что хорошей нет.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Есть три основных, вполне рабочих, и это радует )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А вот где бы мне покопать, чтобы дефолтный курсор перестал отображаться в играх, запускаемых в вайне? Вот в чем вопрос.
<[Raiden]> незнаю. Придумаю - крикну. Какие игры?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Стимовские, на сорс движке. Гуглил, пишут, что это с хоргом связано, от сборки. У кого было, после обновления пропало.
<Nor8> [Raiden]:Вот и жду, когда обновят хорг.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Смотри, как юнити запиливают, аж напильники дымятся :-D
<Nor8> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/ubuntu-11-10-development-update-9/
<[Raiden]> гляну чуть позже. Может оно и хорошее будет в итоге ) На сбережения Марка можно лет 100 его пилить :)
<[Raiden]> основное что произошло за 5 лет - это композитные вм и тачскрины
<[Raiden]> мысли вслух...
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: а qt4 и gtk3 ) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> What I love about the upcoming Ubuntu release is our improvements of the Unity interface, in particular: Alt+` for switching between windows of the same app,
<inkvizitor68sl> fuf/
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> а переключение между вкладками по альт+цифр от этого умрет
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-26
<JollyR0ger> я тут случайно часики с панели удалил, подскажите как вернуть
<chapt> правой клавишей по панели - добавить на панель и в списке апплетов выбираешь часы
<JollyR0ger> в 11.04 такого вроде нету
<JollyR0ger> chapt: правая кнопка неактивно в 11.04, скажем так, на панельку не производить никакого ефекта
<Pasha_49> Всем привет. Разбиратеся кто-нибудь в демонизации? Как запустить файл, чтоб создался его pid?
<JollyR0ger> решил проблему с часиками, все довольно просто оказалось
<JollyR0ger> а панельку которая слева можно настроить?
<chapt> о господи юнити
<JollyR0ger> да я уже нашел=) сижу розбираюсь) вообще нашел случайно, еще до того как спросли))
<Pasha_49> что посоветуете для перезапуска процесса при его падении? cron или monit?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Pasha_49: решить проблему падения
<inkvizitor68sl> Pasha_49: какая связь между cron и onit?
<inkvizitor68sl> monit* ?
<inkvizitor68sl> и что за процесс вообще?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: подскажи плз где лучше взять дедик с расположением в в штатах
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: 100tb.com
<Ilshat> привет. не подскажите. с какими параметрами полностью удалить программу?
<Saykhan> Ilshat: вместе с конфигами?
<Ilshat> да. я вот ставил прогу. появлялось меню настроек. переставил. теперь не показывает это меню
<Ilshat> меню настроек в момент установки
<Saykhan> sudo apt-get purge
<Ilshat> чет не помогло. видимо какой то файл создал. но не удаляет его. ставлю mutt
<Ilshat> походу удалило вместе нужные библиотеки )
<Ilshat> а так надо использовать sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Saykhan> ээ
<Saykhan> Ilshat: apt-get autoremove
<Saykhan> --purge нет такой команды
<Ilshat> ну не знаю. не жаловался )
<Saykhan> Ilshat: apt-get autoсдуфт
<Saykhan> Ilshat: apt-get autoclean
<Ilshat> эт че?
<Ilshat> что именно чистит
<Vladislaw> сдуфт xD
<Ilshat> хыхы
<Saykhan> хД
<Saykhan> Ilshat: http://mutt-ng.berlios.de/manual/manual.html
<mortuary> здравствуйте
<mortuary> )
<mortuary> подскажите, как можно научить mysqldump сохранять файлик на машине, а не на сервере?)
<freeman_u> mortuary, создай учетку для доступа извне и делай ей дам через mysqldump твоей машины
<freeman_u> "дам" лишнее :D
<mortuary> freeman_u, спасибо, попробую
<freeman_u> mortuary, только не забудь хост в параметрах на клиенте указать
<[v-8]_jupiter> mortuary: а если обрыв ) Дамп то будет уже битый
<mortuary> [v-8]_jupiter, как быть тогда? месьечка на сервачке нема)
<[v-8]_jupiter> rsync вытянуть базу с каталог mysql
<[v-8]_jupiter> Если все так плохо
<[Raiden]> напишите скрипт который в случае обрыва делает дамп в локальную папку  или на другой адрес или с повтором )
<[Raiden]> влез незная про что говорят
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: тебе же говорят что у него места нет на сервере
<[Raiden]> какая досада.
<[Raiden]> Я только что пришел - не видел
<[v-8]_jupiter> та rsync +bash решит его проблему на все 100
<[Raiden]> есть вариант нарыть 2к на 1.5-2тб диск и забыть про нехватку.
<[Raiden]> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну хз что там у mortuary с возможностями)
<mortuary> дык был бы мой) а так виртуальный там, хц хостингом кличут)
<mortuary> ну да, rsync'ом наверно самое оптимальное тянуть
<[v-8]_jupiter> или возьми подмаунть ftp и туда слаживай используя mysqldump
<[v-8]_jupiter> Но в скрипте всеравно проверку лучше сделать.
<Guest35100> Добрый день всем. Как можно ограничить скорость интернета, подскажите способ или программу ?
<Guest35100> тут кто то есть ?
<sig_wall> shorewall умеет
<Guest35100> спс
<Quest2010> Пятницааааа, хорошо
<Saykhan> угу
<Quest2010> Не пойму тишина на канале Убунты это хорошо или плохо.
<sig_wall> хорошо
<Saykhan> у всех все работает)
<Zeka13> у меня не работает ...(
<Zeka13> правда я надежду уже потерял!
<Saykhan> в пятницу?
<Zeka13> нет пару недель назад
<Saykhan> а что не работает?
<[Raiden]> Школьники заняты другими делами в конце августа
<[Raiden]> вот и тихо
<only_you> Разработчики Mozilla отказались от намерения скрыть номер версии Firefox http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31596 :-D
<[Raiden]> надо же. У них есть мозг!
<n3lab> хай, челы
<only_you> протрезвели..
<n3lab> а как у вас в вашей системе настроить микрофон в скайпе?
<n3lab> у меня вот он пашет, но с нетбука
<n3lab> а надо, чтоб внешний работал.
<Saykhan> n3lab: укажи ему внешний
<n3lab> да он ваще по ходу не пашет
<n3lab> не слышно этого вот щщ пи включении
<Saykhan> хмм
<webb> система-параметры-звук-вход
<Saykhan> о!
<webb> Канал - попробуй поменять
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0826/h_1314364975_7964459_f9d5cc2384.jpeg
<webb> + в скайпе с пк была проблемв(плохо слышно) в настройках скайпа после нажатия на Проиграть тестовый звук" звук улучшался
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: m55, ностальгия :) он мигал прикольно так
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> девайс что бы на полу не валялся при зарядке прикольный
<Saykhan> ахах
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Nick_from_Biysk> добрый вечер! будьте добры, скажите что значит слово  $INET в строке iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $INET -j MASQUERADE
<[Raiden]> Это переменная. В которой видимо маска сети была
<Nick_from_Biysk> угу. в редакторе( терминале) это слово выделено красным. из за этого может инет не раздаваться?
<[Raiden]> а нет, вру
<[Raiden]> не маска, а имя девайса.
<[Raiden]> ppp0 например
<Nick_from_Biysk> то есть, мне пппо0 на eth0 нужно заменить?
<[Raiden]> Nick_from_Biysk: нет, в редакторе выделен окрастным т.к. есть подсветка синтаксиса
<[Raiden]> Nick_from_Biysk: Я незнаю ) Пробуй.
<[Raiden]> надо указать интерфес. Какой- незнаю. Посмотреть все - ifconfig
<Nick_from_Biysk> http://dmitrykhn.homedns.org/wp/2009/10/and-one-more-again-about-linux-soho-internet-gate/ все делал по этой статье. слово в слово. меняя только названия интерфейсов под мои. не можешь глянуть ее достоверность? есть минутка?
<Nick_from_Biysk> ifconfig там нет $inet, значит менять?)
<[Raiden]> если это 1 строка, то да, менять
<[Raiden]> если скрипт, то можно менять не тут , а там где присваевается значение этой переменной
<Nick_from_Biysk> #!/bin/sh
<Nick_from_Biysk>         INET="eth0"
<Nick_from_Biysk>         iptables -F INPUT
<Nick_from_Biysk>         iptables -F FORWARD
<Nick_from_Biysk>         iptables -F OUTPUT
<Nick_from_Biysk>         iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<Nick_from_Biysk>         iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<Nick_from_Biysk>         iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<Nick_from_Biysk>         iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Nick_from_Biysk>         echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Nick_from_Biysk> девушка инет сильно хочет, а я краснею, и не могу настроить)
<[Raiden]> угу. Я бы ещё поменять #!/bin/sh на #!/bin/bash - просто что бы к плохому не привыкать
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Nick_from_Biysk> сори) исправлюсь) не поможешь закончить начатое?
<Nick_from_Biysk> и найти ошибку. на 2м компе айпишник получается, пинг есть
<skai> @voice Nick_from_Biysk
<[Raiden]> нет, я в сетях не варю. На другом компе наверное ты что-то не доделал. Надо указать тот где сеть шарится как щлюз по умолчанию и видимо днс прописать ещё
<Nick_from_Biysk> в инструкции написано все автоматом выставить
<Nick_from_Biysk> сек, дсн попробую прописать
<[Raiden]> по ип попингуй чего-нить
<Nick_from_Biysk> (2й комп) пинг на мой, с инетом (192,168,0,1 пинг есть, ya.ru пинга нет)
<Nick_from_Biysk> днс прописал 8,8,8,8
<[Raiden]> ты ya.ru пингани
<[Raiden]> gj bg
<[Raiden]> по ип
<[Raiden]> ну в общем я незнаю как шарить, но когда 1 раз делал, ещё прописывал шлюз
<Nick_from_Biysk> я его тоже прописал (как на сайте, линк выше)
<Nick_from_Biysk> основная проблема в том, что не знаю где ошибка
<Nick_from_Biysk> все перепроверил
<copyerfiled> скажите, есть ли горячие клавиши для переключения между рабочими столами?
<[Raiden]> да, либо можно добавить. ПОдробней не отвечу , у меня некоторое время не гном.
<[Raiden]> впринципе вопрос ниочем. Т.к. де много
<[Raiden]> у меня ctrl+F1-6 и ctrl+alt+стрелки
<copyerfiled> а все спасибо, контрол+альт плюс стрелки
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: ты юнити пользуешся? Соц опрос.
<copyerfiled> эх вот незадача... не решило мою проблему, вобщем подключаюсь во втором окне к рабочему столу сервера в полноэкранном режиме, мне нужно горячими клавишами переключаться на свой раб стол
<copyerfiled> [Raiden]: нет незнаю что это :(
<copyerfiled> так вот а переключаю таким образом раб места на сервере а не у себя, как настроить другое сочетание?
<Nick_from_Biysk> в связи с появлением новых участников беседы, повторю вопрос, кто может найти ошибку в настройке домайшеней сети? (расшариваем инет с убунты на винду, 2 сетевухи, инструкция http://dmitrykhn.homedns.org/wp/2009/10/and-one-more-again-about-linux-soho-internet-gate/)
<Nick_from_Biysk> в связи с появлением новых участников беседы, повторю вопрос, кто может найти ошибку в настройке домайшеней сети? (расшариваем инет с убунты на винду, 2 сетевухи, инструкция http://dmitrykhn.homedns.org/wp/2009/10/and-one-more-again-about-linux-soho-internet-gate/)
<skai> @kban --user Nick_from_Biysk 600 не спамь. если не отвечают - значит не хотят
<wildDAlex> Товарищи, подскажите как мне забекапить /home, чтобы развернуть его на свежеустановленной системе?
<dmay> ну так ета.... берёшь дискетку^Wфлешечку. и бекапишь.
<wildDAlex> Я его могу просто скопировать, но подозреваю, что права доступа имеют значение и они не будут сохранены.
<wildDAlex> Копировать буду на ntfs-раздел.
<dmay> на хомяк права доступа у тебя, внутри там ничего не играется, емнип
<skai> первый юзер в убунте получает uid 1000. так что они спокойно перенесутся
<wildDAlex> Ок, понял, спасибо.
<skai> сделаешь потом sudo chown -hR username:usergroup /path/to/folder
<skai> на всякий
<[Raiden]> tar czvf  /где/имя.tgz  /home  - под рутом пакуй, потом под рутом развернеш.
<skai> ибо нтфс - гугно
<wildDAlex> А то я замучался со своим рейдом воевать. Ща нафиг переставлю всю систему.
<wildDAlex> нтфс может и гавно, но он переносим.
<wildDAlex> Еще /etc имеет смысл сохранять со старой системы?
<dmay> нтфс няшне кавайне и гораздо гибчее всех ext'ов и *fs'ов вместе взятых *]
<dmay> так ты-ж её с нуля ставить хочешь, я правильно понял?
<skai> dmay: дюююже толсто:)
<wildDAlex> Ну в целом с тем, что с нуля я погорячился. Хочу заново разметить диск, на котором стоит /home. Но не соображу как это сделать без переустановки.
<dmay> skai: это не толсто, это фактъ. в связи с юниксовым наследием все подобные ФСы умеют максимум права по модели ***
<skai> dmay: эт не факт,а жирнейший жирный жир:)
<dmay> а нетафс - умеет такое, что ой >.<
<skai> но ты продолжай:)я все равно не тут
<skai> тока не сильно увлекайся.чтобы мне не пришлось тебя банить потом:)
<dmay> skai: прячешься от реальности в своем маленьком уютном мирке? :3
<wildDAlex> Еще вопрос. /var тоже лежит на отдельном диске. Как мне его перенести в корень /? А диск, на котором он стоит удалить.
<dmay> с лайв-диска из под рута cp же
<wildDAlex> И из fstab удалить его монтирование?
<dmay> вот видишь, и сам догадаться можешь )
<wildDAlex> )
<Nick_from_Biysk> я больше не буду) вопрос с раздачей инета на 1 комп решен. вопрос lvl2. имеется комп. (eth0 eth1 wlan0) eth0-второй компьютер (айпи 192,168,0,1-2) eth2-подкючение к интернету. wlan0-в процессе настройки. ВОПРОС. на eth0 я задал 192,168,0,1-2 какой айпишник мне задать при настройке
<Nick_from_Biysk> вай фая? можно 192,168,0,3, или нужно что то другое?
<dmay> Nick_from_Biysk: а найти 700р на нормальный ви-фи роутер не судьба?
<Nick_from_Biysk> я бомж
<dmay> так иди работай!
<Nick_from_Biysk> да, с 3мя компами но бомж
<Nick_from_Biysk> я работаю, вопрос не в этом
<wildDAlex> А зачем на том компе вайфай?
<Nick_from_Biysk> на 3м? это бук
<Nick_from_Biysk> хочу весело проводить время в туалете
<wildDAlex> Кто-нибудь ставил зеркало на LVM? Где-то читал, что он есть хорошая альтернатива RAID-1. Но не совсем понимаю, как он может заменять рейд.
<wolf> привет всем
<Guest69393> помогите, окна не перемещаются
<only_you> Guest69393: зажимаешь alt и двигаешь окно)
<Guest69393> не помогает
<only_you> компиз?
<Guest69393> ага
<Guest69393> 1 день на линуксе
<only_you> перезапусти сесию
<Guest69393> как?
<[Raiden]> Guest69393: заголвоки есть на окнах?
<[Raiden]> *ловки
<Nick_from_Biysk> сделал инет, по инструкции. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=107492.0 все заработало. до первой перезагрузки. после перезагрузки пропали интерефейсы. методом тыка понял, что если удалить interfases.bak все возвращается на свои места. дайте ссылку плиз, на растубунту,
<Nick_from_Biysk>  там пара строк
<Guest53060> всем привет!
<Nick_from_Biysk> паст*
<ya_mag> всем привет!
<ya_mag> нужна помощь!!! ОС минт 11.По своей криворукости установил драйвер от realtek а потом когда звук пропал начал смотреть что за карта установленна и удивился т.к. установленная карта оказалась Azalia (Intel HDA),
<ya_mag> реалтековский драйвер удалил но звук так и не появился :( как его вернуть? в параметрах звука нет ни одного устройства :(. Переустанавлилвал алса-байс , алса-утилиты и прочее звук так и не вернулся
<TBAPb> где логи лежат и как их зовут, которые пишут когда и как выключен был комп
<TBAPb> ?
<kruglyakov> Всем привет
<dmay> kruglyakov: что сломал?
<kruglyakov> не чево не сломал зашол пообщатся
<only_you> ето радует
<skai> @voice only_you
<kruglyakov> где хорошие программы можно скачать не кто не подскажет
<only_you> в репах
<skai> @voice kruglyakov
<[Raiden]> индус отжигает на басухе  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpjWXKcqwv0
<TBAPb> где логи лежат и как их зовут, которые пишут когда и как выключен был комп?
<[Raiden]> TBAPb: если есть такая запись , то в /var/log
<TBAPb> я искал, не нашел. есть 3 варианта, либо не нашел, но запись есть, либо не записывается вообще, либо записывается но записи нету так как отрубили электричество
<[Raiden]> почему - вроде не записывается.
<[Raiden]> а дату можно легко сделать. В 6 ранлевел сунуть команду котоаря пишет текущую дату в любой файл
<[Raiden]> это будет и ребут и повер офф
<[Raiden]> не считая резета и отруба питания конечно )
<TBAPb> хм
<TBAPb> да не, не очень то и надо
<[Raiden]> если не хочешь делать, то видимо реально не надо :)
<TBAPb> да пришел, комп вырублен. думал узнать он сам решил отдохнуть или эл0во отрубали
<TBAPb> эл-во
<[Raiden]> TBAPb: набери ка last reboot
<[Raiden]> в консоли
<[Raiden]> man last
<total__> добрый вечер
<TBAPb> reboot   system boot  2.6.38-8-generic Fri Aug 26 20:00 - 20:19  (00:19)
<TBAPb> reboot   system boot  2.6.38-8-generic Mon Aug 22 21:59 - 20:19 (3+22:19)
<total__> настраиваю postfix на ubuntu server 10.04 , письма не доходят сттоят в очереди на обработку со следующей ошибкой: temporary failure. см лог, да и там еще какая-то ошибка с sql, помогите пожалуйста господа http://paste.pro/4458211
<Corsair> подскажите, как переименовать папки видео, документы и т.п. в домашней директории? переименовал их в /home/user/.config/user-dirs.dirs ничего не изменилось
<Corsair> я имею ввиду из кириллици в латиницу
<[Raiden]> Corsair: а создать папки которые выбрал не пробовал?
<[Raiden]> и ещё в запускаемых приложения если естьчто-то про юзердирс - лучше отключить
<[Raiden]> ну и как бы релогин не помешает или килл наутилуса хотя бы
<skai> их кстати мона просто переименовать.юзер-дирс сам подхватывает изменения
<n3lab> а как убрать панельку слева?
<n3lab> хочу вместо панельки тёлку.
<Nick_from_Biysk> дайте срочно ссылку на пастубунту плиз
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<n3lab> dpactee.com
<n3lab> ой
<n3lab> dpacte.com
<n3lab> http://dpaste.com/
<n3lab> во!
<n3lab> ну так как мне убрать панельку?
<Monteg> ¢ ­ áâனª å ¥áâì autohide
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/7/8/1/2/a/96c4f2cb2ba624d31cf8e2d50ae.jpg
<only_you> гг
<n3lab> и чо это?
<only_you> миксер
<n3lab> слышь ты, за что я вообще деньги плачу
<n3lab> где мой саппорт
<[Raiden]> n3lab: никак. Если ты пользуешся юнити, панелька будет.
<n3lab> как убрать эту ссаную панель!
<[Raiden]> не пользуйся юнити
<n3lab> а на гном её можно заменить?
<n3lab> ну прям при установке
<[Raiden]> да, сделай логают и выбери классик десктоп сессию
<[Raiden]> ут*
<n3lab> нет, это грустно
<n3lab> а можно её сразу поставить, но без этого
<n3lab> и с гномом
<[Raiden]> при установке - нет. Если только ты не новичек , тогда можно , используя текстоывй инсталятор
<[Raiden]> поставить без гуи, потом поставить что над оисключая юнити
<n3lab> нет, не хочу
<n3lab> мне так не нравится
<[Raiden]> бывает )
<n3lab> не, ну реально, тоьлько полный мудак будет юзать это юнити
<n3lab> оно же отвратительно.
<n3lab> а вот инсталлер приложений прикольный
<skai> @kban --user n3lab
<skai> [Raiden]: ты вообще оператор, или потомучто?
<skai> [Raiden]: при тебе матерятся, а ты ноль реакции
<[Raiden]> в целом согласен.
<[Raiden]> хотя насчет инсталятора нет
<TBAPb> не ну унити это финиш
<[Raiden]> угу, привязка дока к левому боку - уже странно и печально.
<[Raiden]> skai: я в общем-то не обязан банить и тут находиться тоже.
<TBAPb> не в ней дело, а дело в том что нельзя яярлыки поменять в открывающемся меню
<[Raiden]> хамство меня иногда беспокоит, а мат, особенно по делу - не очень
<[Raiden]> TBAPb: можно
<TBAPb> sysv-rc-conf объясните что за 1 2 3 4 5  0 6 S
<[Raiden]> TBAPb: там отображается то что в /usr/share/applications
<[Raiden]> если я понял что за меню
<[Raiden]> TBAPb: вбей в гугл: linux что такое ранлевелы
<TBAPb> ну на значок «пуск» жму, открывается в пол экрана окно. там фф почта поиск, вот их не смог поменять
<[Raiden]> ясно. Как буду в юнити попробую поменять. Что врятли будет скоро.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Или может быть ещё кто отзовется
<TBAPb> гном3 крут
<Es6> и что плохого в унити, я за пару дней привык так, что ничего больше не надо :-)
<Es6> Даже вызов меню как в винде сделали, на флажке :-)
<[Raiden]> А я вот привык печатать глядя на кнопки...
<[Raiden]> хотя есть слепой, более быстырй метод
<[Raiden]> так же и с твоей привычкой к юнити :)
<Es6> [Raiden], я юзаю слепой уже года три, и рус и лат... удобно конечно
<TBAPb> [Raiden]: ну 0-6 ясно, а S  что хначит?
<[Raiden]> Ну, я хотел сказать что привыкнуть можно ко всему. Сделали док слева - через неделю будет пофиг. Сделают справа - тоже будет пофиг. :) И глобал меню - мне не кажется очень нужным + оно занял опочти всю верхнюю панель.
<Es6> Вот именно, все выдумки, просто когда время есть красноглазить тогда и ловишь вшей, а когда нет, то все ништяк как есть :-)
<[Raiden]> TBAPb: S тоже самое что 1 вроде. Single mode
<MATAH> привет всем, я Серёжа
<TBAPb> init 0 вырубит комп?
<[Raiden]> Es6: ну согласен. Но дело вот в чем. И до юнити было "как есть" :) , причем оно было гораздо лучше.
<[Raiden]> Чем - лениво рассказывать, но хот бы тем что панели можно было выпилить и повесить любой док и т.д.
<Es6> [Raiden], это частное мнение, вот мне ни гном ни кеды никогда по настоящему не нравились, а юнити подошел что называется.
<TBAPb> /sbin/runlevel вывел «N 2»  что это значит?))
<[Raiden]> или можно было отключить композит когда надо
<[Raiden]> TBAPb: в дебиан базед по умолчанию второй. Команда показывает текущий.
<TBAPb> ну у меня же граф режим
<TBAPb> это же 5
<Es6> [Raiden], отключать композит, менять панели и тд это по современным понятиям жестокое красноглазие!
<[Raiden]> Ну, в отличных от дебиан базед дистрах так. А в дебианах с 2 по 5 включительно апсолютно по умолчанию одинаковы .
<[Raiden]> если надо по другому - надо настраивать
<[Raiden]> Es6: Ну верно. но дело в том что гном2 не являлся идиальным, тем более для всех. Но позволял хоть что-то менять.
<[Raiden]> юнити тоже таким не являеется, но поменять можно гораздо меньше
<dmay> юнити няшне!
<Es6> А может идея в том что юзер ничего не хочет менять? Концепция так сказать?
<[Raiden]> и пожалуй новая среда должна нести какие-то преймущества. Я для себя плюсов от юза юнити не вижу. Тем более на десктопе.
<TBAPb> гном няшка
<dmay> [Raiden]: прочь свои олдфажные лапищи от нашего светлого будущего!
<TBAPb> гном3 няшка) точнее если быть
<dmay> Es6: поздравляю, ты достиг просветления!
<[Raiden]> ну я не отговариваю. ) Нравится - юзайте. Тогда не спрашивайте чем хуже )
<Es6> А как же меню?
<Es6> например Win+F и вот те документики и тд
<Es6> картинки, файлы, кино-домино...
<[Raiden]> гном3 более няшный мне кажется.Т.е. ег оифейс совсем не подходит, не является правильным для десктопа (для планшета может быть). Но, там могут быть расширения меняющие функционал и вид.
<[Raiden]> а в юнити немного не так )
<Es6> dmay, это действительно так, я перестал компилить :-)
<r3ddy> всем привет. ubuntu 11.04. при выборе "классчиеская ubuntu" все равно открывает unity. почему?
<Es6> [Raiden], хз, я когда поставил 11.04, зразу понял что линукс поехал наконец-то в нужном направлении, интуитивно.
<[Raiden]> вообще, думаю осенний дистр будет хорошим. Т.е. юнити будет более удобным, 4.10 версия, пара новых плюшек. + будет возможность доставить гном3 фаллбэк и гномшелл сессии. Ну и для остальных всё будет ок, кде 4.7.0 и т.д.
<wildDAlex> Подскажите плиз название папки .desktop, которая отвечает за рабочий стол.
<[Raiden]> Вот только немного печалит что графический устанвощик не дает выбора.
<MATAH> Es6, это потому что заставка при установке была кривая и не заполняла окно утсановщика правильно?
<[Raiden]> установщик убунты сделан для новичка. А хотелось бы для всех.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Es6> MATAH, не замечал :-)
<MATAH> [Raiden], я сейчас на oneiric apha3, осенью будет взрыв
<Es6> [Raiden], а может дистр-то не для всех?
<MATAH> обновляюсь каждый день, слежу за http://omgubuntu.co.uk
<[Raiden]> Es6: каноникал пишет для людей, но видимо да, не для всех :) Там где для всех, в установщике есть выбор пакетов.
<wildDAlex> Кто может подсказать, как привести Гноме к начальным настройкам? А то у меня была похерена папка рабочего стола, еще по мелочам.
<Es6> а по настоящему печалит, что приходится допиливать brasero, file-roller, что-то еще, по-этому не могу предлагать это друзьям.
<MATAH> [Green], юзаю арч в дуалбуте с убунтой, мне вот выбор пакетов в установщике не нужен совсем
<Es6> [Raiden], в дебианах никада такого небыло.
<MATAH> wildDAlex, у тебя в домпапке была папка .config, там настройки
<[Raiden]> Es6: Ну верю, не юзал ) Думаю тут надо просто понимать что дебиан базед != дебиан никаким образом.  А то тут бывает дебианшики приходят и спрашивают всякую ахинею которая не совсем такая же.
<MATAH> Es6, чего тебе там приходится допиливать?
<wildDAlex> Есть такая папка. И что с ней делать?
<MATAH> wildDAlex, скопируй в дрмпапку на системе, куда хочешь перенести настройки
<Es6> [Raiden], равно-неравно а бунту и тд пока еще сильно на дебиане сидят, и наверное так будет долго или всегда
<MATAH> wildDAlex, только создай копию
<MATAH> wildDAlex, чтобы не вносить непоправимых изменений, на всякий случай
<Es6> MATAH, brasero портит болванки если не указать другое место для временных, file-roller виндовые зипы не читает и не распаковывает и всякое по мелочи
<[Raiden]> Es6: ну, думаю будет всегда. И кстати я эт осчитаю плохим решением. С 1 стороны халява по пакетам, с другой постоянная зависимость от дебиана. Я бы например предпочел что бы лидером на десктопе был дист ррпмбазед :) Оно мне понятней + рпм - пакетны
<[Raiden]> й менеджер по LSB.
<wildDAlex> MATAH, Проблема в том, что я уже на этой системе. Я перенес /home на другой диск, но при архивировании забыл заархивировать папку Рабочего стола Картинки Музыка.
<wildDAlex> В итоге весь /home у меня отображается на рабочем столе.
<wildDAlex> Ааа. Нашел файлик user-dirs.dirs
<Es6> [Raiden], скажу честно федору не осилил, и пришел к выводу что после дебиана она сильно сложная.
<MATAH> wildDAlex, ты на правильном пути
<[Raiden]> Я пользвался мандрейком в свое время и немного альтом , до прихода к убунте.
<MATAH> [Raiden], та же история
<MATAH> Es6, я надеюсь ты в багтрекер отписываешь?
<[Raiden]> но сча в связи с тем что у всех крышу снесло на новые ифейсы - есть сомнения :) Точнее есть паника. Осенние дистры покажут куда податья или остаться.
<Es6> дело был в 14-ой, я так и не смог сгладить шрифты в ФФ, как я только не пересобирал пакеты, а ФФ4 решал вопрос, но напрочь ломал yelp, а сами шрифты пропатчить удавалось.
<Es6> в результыте я имел, либо сглаженные шрифты системы + рабочий yelp но ФФ3, либо ФФ4 но нерабочий yelp
<Es6> на канале федоры сказали что я не понял концепции и не должен ничего менять!
<MATAH> [Raiden], вот смотри что будет осенью (у меня уже есть почти всё) http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/717
<[Raiden]> ды я видел. Прозрачность как бы не самое важное )
<Es6> А после убунту смотреть на мохнатые шрифты других линуксов я не готов :-)
<Es6> дык щас фроде доже прозрачно
<MATAH> Es6, я на арче настроил шревты, на уровне убунтушных стали, но не убунту
<MATAH> Es6, всё в гугле нашёл
<TBAPb> MATAH: гном3 сделали))
<Es6> MATAH, да, к сожалению патчи делают немного по другому, жирнее что-ли, я не понимаю почему до сих пор все не заберут себе убнутушные наработки, гордость не позволяет или как?
<wildDAlex> Блиа. Я еще и /var перенес на другой диск без сохранения прав. Что за нафиг.
<MATAH> Es6, в убунту есть патчи, которые иправляют всё, что ты описал?
<wildDAlex> Кто знает, где надыбать эталон прав и накатить его разом?
<Es6> MATAH, ну мы же имеем прекрасные шрифты в убунту!
<TBAPb> итак, проблема. в sysv-rc-conf убрал mysql, cups  а они все равно запускаются. вопрос: как?
<[Raiden]> я решил до октября кде поюзать. Возможно это было не лучшим решением. Т.к. время на привыкание и т.д. теряется+ я стал привыкать
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0826/h_1314379206_1253101_a406adea08.png
<only_you> [Raiden]: ниче так
<[Raiden]> гном2 можно было бы юзать, но немного печально использовать то, что по факту уже труп.
<MATAH> Es6, я про похеренные болванки
<MATAH> Es6, ой, я не к месту отписал :)
<Es6> MATAH, незнаю, я медотом тыка нашел решение
<Es6> сломал штук пять болванок :-)
<MATAH> Es6, я говорил, что если ты нашёл баг или решение надо обязательно отписать в багтрекер
<Es6> я не благодарный юзер!
<MATAH> это быстро и эффективно. ошибку исправят
<Es6> да баг трекер засыпан этой ошибкой
<TBAPb> вот чем больше познаю убунту, тем больше она доставляет))
<Es6> и потом я англицкий не знаю
<Es6> А сколько просят уже file-roller починить? Этож безоразие натуральное, виндовые зипы не осиливает...
<MATAH> Es6, кстати, столкнулся с проблемой вчера, пришлось через онлайн сервис делать
<TBAPb> итак, проблема. в sysv-rc-conf убрал mysql, cups  а они все равно запускаются. вопрос: как???
<Es6> MATAH, zip?
<[Raiden]> !zip
<ubuntuhelp> Файлы архивов с расширениями .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace и др. можно открыть при помощи file-roller (в GNOME), Ark (в KDE) или Xarchiver (в XFCE). См. также https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<MATAH> Es6, да
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Es6> MATAH, решение на PPA, пацаны сделали, спасибо!
<MATAH> Es6, ну а что в итоге, проблема что в апстрим не принимают, или чего?
<[Raiden]> Я как раз хотел дать ппа. Дело в файл-роллере. А в том что формат старый + авторы не принимаю патч
<[Raiden]> патченый анзип решает проблему
<[Raiden]> НЕ пропустил
<Es6> MATAH, а на итоги мне плевать, работает и слава...
<max_> Всем привет!
<[Raiden]> Новая инфа о юнити
<[Raiden]> window controls are now hidden for maximized windows and are displayed on mouse over.
<Es6> в brasero помогает отключение прямой записи на диск и смена временного каталога на чего нибудь в хомяке например.
<wildDAlex> Может кто выложить свой ls -l /var/* ?
<wildDAlex> А то похерил все права на него.
<Es6> MATAH, на самом деле, проблема с зипами и рарами это  если жена юзает например твой комп, а так в консольке-то проблем не было никогда.
<[Raiden]> Я пишу в k3b. Имидж конечно важен, но болванки бывает ещё важнее.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Es6> [Raiden], мы уже вас раскусили, Вы ретроград!
<MATAH> Es6, хорошо что я не женат
<Es6> MATAH, тогда открываем консольку и...
<MATAH> Es6, мне хватает отношений с работой
<[Raiden]> посмотрите каие разные реакции в коментах. Если что гугл переведет... http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Yp1Sdw4mQ1w
<Es6> MATAH, что такие тесные?
<MATAH> Es6, кто тесные?
<Es6> [Raiden], ну такие выражения можно и без гугла. Молодцы, нечего сказать, главное чтоб про хоткеи не забывали для все этого придумывать удобные :-)
<Es6> MATAH, отношения :-)
<MATAH> Es6, да уж, оседлала меня зараза
<Es6> MATAH, бросить и найти такую где надо мало работать и много получать!
<[Raiden]> вот кириллица в рарах по ходу точн опроблема роллера, т.к. в ark ок.
<Es6> ну или хотябы мало работать и мало получать для начала :-)
<MATAH> Es6, есть варианты?
<Es6> [Raiden], рары не открывал, но они же вроде это решение в ППА делают через p7zip-full
<Es6> а ему какая разница зип или рар..
<[Raiden]> незнаю, я знаю только ппа с патченым анзипом
<[Raiden]> но может ты прав
<Es6> да, но если не посатвить p7zip-full то не работает тема
<Es6> как это работает я выяснять не стал :-)
<[Raiden]> )
<Es6> [Raiden], если ты помнишь мою вчерашнюю проблему, то понимаешь что уже мало чего могу выяснить :-)
<[Raiden]> Кстати в альте сразу идет патченый анзип. Насет других  архивов незнаю
<Es6> что там за чудо-альт, все про него говорят, но ни кто не юзает :-)
<[Raiden]> возможно нужен просто убунту рашен ремикс, по аналогии с федорой. Для решения местных проблем.
<[Raiden]> из коробки
<Es6> совершенно верно, но этож надо не только обои менять ага...
<MATAH> мужики, подскажите вот есть файл file такого содержания export VAR=val;export VAR2=$VAL делаем в шеле `<file` и echo VAR2 выдаёт $VAR . как сделать чтобы переменные при таком методе экстраполировались?
<MATAH> имел ввиду содержание файла export VAR=val;export VAR2=$VAR
<[Raiden]> а зачем так делать?
<[Raiden]> сделай вместо <file , sh ./file
<MATAH> чтобы разом задать много переменных в шеле
<[Raiden]> а.. в текущем шелле т.е.?
<MATAH> [Raiden], тогда меняется окружение другого интерпретатора, не моего
<MATAH> в текущем
<MATAH> мне задали этот вопрос на #ubuntu я и задумался
<[Raiden]> MATAH: . ./file
<[Raiden]> если ругнется добавь права  +x
<[Raiden]> можно ещё попробовать вместо точки команду source
<MATAH> [Raiden], ай молодца! а как додумался?
<[Raiden]> MATAH: был овремя просто когда писал много и длинно на баше.  + делал библиотеки функций и подгружал их в том же шелле
<[Raiden]> скорее вспомнил чем додумался
<[Raiden]> где-то читал об этом в свое время. Не скажу правда в книжке или на форуме )
<MATAH> блин а ведь совсем неочевидно, ну что не могли сделать чтоб `<file` тоже екстраполировал?
<MATAH> наверное это баг вообще
<[Raiden]> ну это просто вывод на экран )
<MATAH> не, экспортируется же
<[Raiden]> он не интерпретируется
<[Raiden]> Хм
<MATAH> интерпретируется, в том и дело
<MATAH> обратные кавычки
<[Raiden]> а да, но без значений
<MATAH> плохой UX получается
<[Raiden]> `` - вроде тут совсем никчему
<MATAH> я тоже так подумал, но иначе ничего не происходит
<MATAH> почему-то
<MATAH> вроде базовые вещи, шел. должно быть всё логично, а оно вон как
<[Raiden]> Ну может быть как раз всё логично, просто не так, как ты хочешь? :)
<MATAH> и не так, как ты хотел бы , если бы не знал трюка с точкой, так ведь  ;)
<MATAH> и для того чувака, кто спросил первым то же верно
<[Raiden]> Ну это не трюк, штатная фигня, я уверен даже в мане есть
<[Raiden]> и часто используется для подгрузки части скрипта из других файлов
<MATAH> не знал про это, хоть в свой время делал сборку на основе  кноппикс и правил кучу скриптов
<MATAH> хотя может забыл уже
<[Raiden]> if [ -f /etc/default/rcS ] ; then
<[Raiden]>         . /etc/default/rcS
<[Raiden]> fi
<MATAH> кстати кноппикс сдох. и виной тому убунта как мне кажется
<[Raiden]> из /etc/init.d/rc
<MATAH> да, забыл просто
<MATAH> кстати чего-то мало народу на канале, в прошлом году было столько же. но аудитория убунту растёт же
<dmay> MATAH: это вброс? :3
<MATAH> dmay, это вопрос
<dmay> а больше похоже на вброс...:/
<MATAH> только чё-та флейма не видно
<Es6> MATAH, потому что в empathy проблемы в irc
<Es6> а в pidgin не было :-)
<MATAH> щас проверим...
<MATAH> ну вот я из-под емпати, и чего?
<Es6> юзабельно?
<MATAH> вполне
<Es6> гм...
<Es6> расскажешь?
<MATAH> скрин сделать?
<markmx> текс, поскольку на кутиру никто не хочет общаться, то буду мучить вас, оке?
<markmx> =) кто по кути шарит?
<MATAH> я не шарю, но хотел бы
<Es6> нет скрин не надо, он работает но как...
<MATAH> работает шустро, анимированно и вообще slick
<Es6> с паролем не конектиться
<MATAH> у меня приконнектился, но никсерв выдал, что я уже залогинен
<Es6> если создавая аккаунт сразу пароль забить то у меня не конектиться
<MATAH> вобщем жить можно
<Es6> только без пароля, а потом уже... но протом это потом.
<MATAH> я сразу забил, приконнектился
<MATAH> я обновляюсь каждый день, если что
<MATAH> сижу на alpha3
<Es6> а.. ясно
<Es6> с этого и надо начинать, а не говорить что все работает...
<MATAH> ну вот для ирки конечно не оптимизирован
<Es6> ради емпати я не буду обновляться :-)
<MATAH> серьозно-пресерьозно использовать не получится
<Es6> мне серьезно не надо, но без лишниш окон, с вкладками надо
<MATAH> это есть
<Es6> не есть а будет!
<MATAH> всё выглядит очень чисто
<Es6> ты живешь в будущем!
<MATAH> у нас смелых тестеров уже есть
<MATAH> кто смел тот и съел первым
<Es6> да кстати в 11.04 еще поломана работа с принтерами HP
<Es6> это пройдет... :-)
<MATAH> да там дофига чего поломано, нельзя было выпускать вообще
<kruglyakov> Во время чтения орхива произошла ошибка -- 7-Zip 9.04 beta  Copyright (c) 1999-2009 Igor Pavlov  2009-05-30
<kruglyakov> p7zip Version 9.04 (locale=ru_RU.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,1 CPU)
<kruglyakov> Error: /home/andre/Рабочий стол/pingvin ikonki_1066754659-.zip.exe: Can not open file as archive
<kruglyakov> Errors: 1 как исправить чтоб открывался архив
<Es6> Причем чиниться смешно, сносом hplip
<MATAH> кстати вот офигенно!! у меня окно емпати само растягивается под размер строки ввода, когда текст не умещается!!!! крутъ
<[Raiden]> или жуть
<Es6> это не круть это баг какойто
<MATAH> не, круто выглядит, плавно так
<Es6> у меня тоже самое
<MATAH> края экрана соблюдает
<MATAH> ой, а потом за экран уходит. это уже баг :(
<MATAH> надо чтобы на несколько строк потом разбивала
<Es6> kruglyakov, ключевая фраза: Can not open file as archive
<Es6> MATAH, гыгыгы
<MATAH> kruglyakov: экзешник же.
<Es6> MATAH, ну вот, теперь ты знаешь почему так мало народу на канале :-)
<MATAH> ну мб
<MATAH> но вообще врядли
<[Raiden]> лол. ой лол ппц
<[Raiden]> ikonki_1066754659-.zip.exe  - этож 100% не архив. Это троян
<MATAH> если человек знает про ирку, то он и про  клиент знает нормальный
<Es6> как это вряд-ли, если каноникал не уделяет достаточно внимания ирке, значит она не нужна!
<MATAH> ну на #ubuntu щас больше 1000
<MATAH> так что уделяет будь здоров
<Es6> это красноглазики со всего мира, и сидят все на арче!
<Es6> а приходят туда за лулзами и чем-то еще
<camozzi> а про ирку мало кто знает
<MATAH> ни фига. там полно людей, кто спрашивает чуть ли не про эни кей
<MATAH> додумались однако как зайти на канал
<Es6> ага, с мобильника
<Es6> или винды
<MATAH> а разничца? устанавливать клиент надо же
<camozzi> а из тех, кто знает про ирку и бывает в ней, линуксоидов ничтожно малое количество.сплошь одни форточники
<[Raiden]> ну ваще в эмпати есть ирц
<MATAH> [Raiden]: ну да, мы обсуждали только что
<Es6> [Raiden], доброе утро :-)
<[Raiden]> Он правда на столько дружелюбен, что я его не осилил.
<Es6> именно, в этом причина падения популрности ирк
<MATAH> [Raiden]: сделай на мне CTCP VERSION и удивись
<MATAH> Es6: woot?
 * camozzi предпочитает kvirc
<[Raiden]> я тоже
<MATAH> я не
<MATAH> я предпочитаю Empathy
 * [Raiden] незаметно стырил буковку T у MATAH превратив в MA AH
<Es6> пиджин был хорош...
<camozzi> и pocket irc на винмобайле
<camozzi> Es6: лишь как аська
<MATAH> [Raiden]: а в чём прикол?
<Es6> camozzi, ну вот как аська как раз был слабоват, судя по отзывам ярых асечьников..
<[Raiden]> нивчем, в квирке есть есть легкий скриптинг, альясы
<Es6> все им там чего-то не нравилось, статусы-шматусы какие-то
<camozzi> Es6: хотя честно сказать . я кьютим использую для аськи
<TBAPb> пиджин
<TBAPb> наше все
<Es6> camozzi, не нра.
<MATAH> я вот во времена когда читал журнал ][akep году в 2003 юзал BitchX вовсю. самый боевой клиент
<Es6> MATAH, в 2003 я даже не знал что на свете есть компьютеры :-)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> иногда я думаю что лучше бы я не узнавал
<MATAH> быстро время бежит, да. вроде сосвем недавно я был школоло-киддисом и меня банили на далнете, а щас уже мне такое выдают...
<Es6> честно, купил первый ибо не скем было дома в шахматы играть, а ходить к пацанам было лень :-)
<Es6> MATAH, думаю я буду по старше... просто интересы были другие :-)
<MATAH> Es6: ну тогда вздохну с облегчением
<Es6> я компьютерщиков считал задротами в очках...
<MATAH> Es6: почему же примкнул к задротам?
<Es6> причем и очки тоже одел :-)
<Es6> так что я теперь все как положено!
<MATAH> ну так почему?
<Es6> яж говорил, не скем было в шахматы играть
<Es6> а из вуза выгнали...
<Es6> из общаги тоже :-)\
<MATAH> не с мехмата ли?
<Es6> нее... я прожженый гуманитарий, ваще не смыслю в точных науках
<Nor8> Es6: В шахматы можно и в нете играть. Или ты не знал об этом?
<MATAH> я в шахматах этюды решать люблю, одному интересней играть
<Es6> какой нет, речь идет о 2003 годе
<MATAH> девушки нет, в шахматы сам с собой играю, трахаюсь с консолью... yeah! я тру-задрот-люниксоид
<Nor8> Es6: А "проженный гуманитарий" это как, в свитере ходишь, на гитаре играешь и водку литрами пьешь?
<Es6> MATAH, поменять работу, завести девушку - программа минимум!
<MATAH> Es6: теперь уже просто за компом сидит
<Es6> Nor8, в свитерах как раз ходят всякие админы, и водку жрут, да и программеры тоже, особенно преподаватели :-)
<MATAH> Es6: какая работа будет лучше фриланса разрабатывать интерфейс админ-панели на Cappuccino за $10/час?
<Es6> а я музыкант :-)
<Nor8> Es6: Или ты московский вариант, метрогуманитарий, под эмо стриженный? )))))
<[Green]> прекращаем оффтопить
<MATAH> это приказ.
<gastello> привет всем
<Es6> московский да, только эмо это уже детки
<gastello> помогите с irc разобраться)
<camozzi> gastello: излагай траблу
<MATAH> а ведь кто-то рожает это эмо... бррр мурашки по коже
<Es6> хорошие ребята вы че
<camozzi> ггг
<Nor8> Палица ))))
<Es6> я когда то в солнцево жил, там одни гопники были, фу, пусть лучше эти амебы ходят
<wildDAlex> Подскажите плз. Если Убунту ставить с нуля поверх старой инсталляции без форматирования разделов, она перезапишет все старое, только изменившееся или сохранит имеющееся?
<wildDAlex> Или вообще каша получится?
<Es6> каша
<gastello> непойму чем отличается 'server password', 'nickserv password' и пароль на канале
<MATAH> gastello: тебя интересует только nickserv password. остальное не используется на каналеи на сревере
<Es6> wildDAlex, я разок попробовал, чет фигня получилась, просто думал может это избавит от необходимости разбивать на два раздела диск :-)
<camozzi> gastello: первое, пароль сервера, чаще всего используется в бнц,второе, пароль твоего реганного ника
<Nor8> wildDAlex: У тебя хом раздел отдельным сделан?
<wildDAlex> Ясно. Просто похерил все права на /var. Походу придется ставить проще заново Убунту.
<camozzi> gastello: третье , ключ закрытого канала
<wildDAlex> Хоум на отдельном разделе, его конечно сохраню.
<Es6> дык о чем тогда беспокойство?
<Nor8> wildDAlex: Как это похерил все права на /вар?
<wildDAlex> Переносил /home и /var на другой диск. /var перенес простым копированием.
<wildDAlex> Права все сбросились на рута.
<wildDAlex> Теперь дохрена всего не пашет.
<gastello> тааак.. так значит пароль в программе заполнить только в строке 'nickserv password', а остальные оставить пустыми?
<Nor8> wildDAlex: Так можно права поменять на папку
<camozzi> gastello: yes
<Nor8> wildDAlex: И вложенные в нее файлы
<wildDAlex> Nor8, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=165647.0
<wildDAlex> Там очень много вложенных файлов, хз что и куда.
<wildDAlex> Я конечно могу дать права максимальные всем, но это костыль.
<Nor8> wildDAlex: Не поверишь, глянул на права своего вара, тоже все под рутом, хотя ничего не переносил.
<wildDAlex> Странно. У меня гдм не стартует, нельзя управлять звуком. И это думаю только то, что сразу заметно.
<Nor8> wildDAlex: Значит, чтото не то перенос или не туда
<Nor8> перенёс*
<Es6> wildDAlex, симптомы похожи на мои когда я переносил /tmp
<Es6> действительно не хватало прав :-)
<wildDAlex> У меня началось все когда я при инсталляции поставил вар и хоум на рейд1. Поработал несколько дней и решил проверить его работоспосбоность. Вытащил один из двух дисков в рейде. И без него нихера не загрузилось.
<Nor8> wildDAlex: У тебя хом зашифрован?
<wildDAlex> Вытащил второй, тоже самое.
<wildDAlex> Нет, не зашифрован.
<Nor8> wildDAlex: Ну тогда переустанови без форматирования хома и ничего не нужно будет восстанавливать
<wildDAlex> В итоге после недели мучений, решил перенести хоум и вар на другой диск. С хоумом все прошло норм, а вот вар перенес криво.
<wildDAlex> Ну установленный софт весь слетит.
<wildDAlex> Хотя и хрен с ним конечно ).
<Nor8> А что там у тебя, 6 гигов софта? )))
<wildDAlex> Ок, ушел переставлять тогда ). Надо работать, а я уже неделю систему настраиваю ).
<shelest> привет всем
<shelest> при русификации консоли через console-cyrillic и выбора шрифта Unicyr настйпает эписеское ШГ
<shelest> как то фиксится или -- изучать английский единственный вызод избежать ШГ в консоли?
<Es6> shelest, английский это хорошо, но чтобы настроить консоль можно отделаться гуглением в домене .ru
<shelest> у меня консоль раотает
<shelest> только шрифты сраное говно
<Es6> console-cyrillic это уже старье, щас рулит console-setup
<shelest> так, сейчас переставлю
<shelest> спасибо
<Es6> надо чтобы был установлен еще kbd
<Es6> шрифты для фреймбуфера внизу кажись звездочкой обозначены
<algarite> Привет! Я уже неделю мучаюсь с проблемой, не могу установить апплет программы в автозапуск. Программа называется revelation password manager. Перерыл интернет, не нашел толковой инфы по этому поводу.
<algarite> Месяца три назад мне каким то непостижимым образом удалось запихнуть апплет в автозапуск, но вот как, хоть убей, не помню.
<algarite> Прошу помощи по этому вопросу :/
<rekcuFniarB> ln -s /usr/bin/revelation ~/.config/autostart/
<algarite> Спасибо, ща опробую.
<TBAPb> итак, проблема. в sysv-rc-conf убрал mysql, cups  а они все равно запускаются. вопрос: как???
<rekcuFniarB> upstart?
<rekcuFniarB> Да
<rekcuFniarB> Они апстартом рулятся
<rekcuFniarB> mv /etc/inti/cups.conf /etc/init/cups.conf~
<Nor8> algarite: KeepassX поставь, там и автостарт есть и с бубном танцевать не нужно
<rekcuFniarB> * /etc/init/
<algarite> Nor8: Кипасом пользовался раньше, но в нем неудобный апплет.
<algarite> И сам он производит впечатление.. недоделанности.
<Nor8> algarite: В чем неудобство апплета заключается?
<algarite> Nor8: правильнее сказать, что в revelation он более удобный. Клик один раз по значку в трее - вылазит окно с паролями, клик второй раз по какому либо паролю - он копируется, а окно закрывается.
<algarite> Да и вообще, кипас расово не верен ))
<Nor8> algarite: От имени какой расы делаете заявление? ))))
<algarite> Nor8: от Windows конечно! Ведь keepassx это переделка keepass из под Windows.
<Nor8> algarite: Кроссплатформенный он, и на маке работает.
<algarite> Вначале он вроде был только под винду
<algarite> Nor8: Хотя даже не так, keepassx делали вообще другие разработчики.
<algarite> Nor8: Хотя точно не знаю. Но все равно не понравился он мне.
<Nor8> algarite: Что, много так паролей?
<algarite> Под каждую учетную запись свой пароль. Я немного параноик :)
<Nor8> algarite: И сколько их у тебя, учетных записей?
<algarite> Nor8: 20 с чем то.
<Nor8> algarite: Не мало ли? )))
<algarite> Nor8: Ну а что? Так сложилось, что у меня учетки в соц. сетях, развлекательных сайтах, форумах, онлайн играх и еще по мелочи.
<algarite> rekcuFniarB: Странно, опробовал твой способ, перезагрузился, апплет висит в диспетчере задач, но в трее его нету почему то :(
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<rekcuFniarB> Может он запускается в этом случае слишком рано, когда DE ещё толком не загрузился?
<algarite> Не, я пробовал его запускать вручную, тоже самое.
<rekcuFniarB> Ну тогда хз.
<Nor8> algarite: Запускай руками, дело то не сложное.
<algarite> Nor8: К сожалению, это не решение проблемы :) Самое обидное, что я все таки раньше как то умудрился это сделать.
<Nor8> algarite: Ну раз делал, значит вспомнишь
<rekcuFniarB> Так если оно и вручную не запускается, то надо сперва разобраться с этим
<algarite> Вот мне интересно, ведь апплет gnote запускается сам. Я не вижу его ни в папке .config/autostart, ни в программе "запускаемые приложения"
<rekcuFniarB> algarite: оно в общесистемном автостарте может быть, то есть для всех ползователей, кажется в /usr/share/autostart/
<algarite> rekcuFniarB: папки такой там нет, но суть понятна :)
<rekcuFniarB> А точно нет? У меня там несколько .desktop файлов валяется, которые и запускают всякую фигню, например klipper и kmix
<algarite> Точно, только что проверил.
<[Raiden]> возможно только кде юзает папку. У меня там с десяток файлов но все для кде
<rekcuFniarB> Поглядел в packages.ubuntu.com, похоже гномовские используют /etc/xdg/autostart/
<algarite> Там тоже gnote нет :)
<rekcuFniarB> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/i386/gnote/filelist
<lukinfore> xdg это ж стандарт типа, его все должно юзать по идее
<[Raiden]> Я сечас пользуюсь cherrythree
<[Raiden]> cherrytree т.е.
<algarite> rekcuFniarB: я нашел местоположение gnote апплета, самое интересное, что вручную он тоже не запускается.
<rekcuFniarB> Бгг
<rekcuFniarB> А как ты его запускаешь то вручную?
<algarite> Тыкаю два раза :D
<rekcuFniarB> Из терминала попробуй и посмотри что писать будет
<algarite> Вообще непонятная шняга: rekcuFniarB:
<algarite> Ой.
<algarite> Вообще непонятная шняга: sudo: gnote-applet: command not found
<algarite> В папку перешел с апплетом :)
<rekcuFniarB> А зачем sudo то?
<algarite> Да просто так, на всякий случай.
<algarite> Без судо тоже самое.
<rekcuFniarB> Не нужно sudo
<rekcuFniarB> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/i386/gnote/filelist просто gnote
<algarite> Если просто gnote, то там не апплет, а вообще непонятная шняга.
<algarite> Как бы тебе объяснить, вот есть программа, и есть апплет для нее. От друг друга они не зависят.
<algarite> Т.е. запустить их можно парралельно.
<[Raiden]> нотификация копирования в кде  http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0827/h_1314391406_7252789_5e85a02672.png
<webb> У кого под вайном кс хорошо работает?
<algarite> Так вот, мне нужен gnome-applet.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что-то навороченная какая то нотификация
<[Raiden]> нескольк опотоков так может показываться, можно прервать или на паузу поставить или убрать граффик
<Nor8> [Raiden]: дефолтная?
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: в Шindoшs 8 тоже так будет
<rekcuFniarB> Nor8: дефолт
<[Raiden]> так же кстати будет в виндовс8 ,  будет окно общее для всех потоков копирования и граффик
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> я долго печатал )
<rekcuFniarB> В кедах можно свернуть, на панели общая круговая диаграмма
<[Raiden]> на полке есть квин, но там рыться надо. Скачал с инета...
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  Виндовс потом еще скажет, что это они так придумали и потребуют эту фишку выпилить из кде )))
<Es6> webb, скорее всего придется взять версию по старее
<[Raiden]> откройте для себя urban terror , не cs source но бегать прикольно
<webb> именно кс нужна)
<Es6> нет вы откройте урбан!
<Es6> а потом закройте и идите пилить вайн :-)
<Sten_D> такс, сильно крутые спецы есть?
<Es6> кстати геймонлинукс поможет подобрать нужную версию вайна
<Sten_D> или тока про кс могем? всем привет, кстати :)
<Es6> тока кс и урбан!
<Nor8> webb: Через playonlinux ставь стим, только их скриптом не пользуйся, он кривой. А там же можно параметры запуска можно выставить.
<webb> сейчас попробую.. я до этого вайн отлично настраивал, аж винда просто отдыхала... Все библиотеки помню, которые были установлены.. а сейчас что то ни в какую
<Sten_D> ubuntu serv 11.04 на fakeraid поставить можно? мамка X8DTL, мультипроцовая где покурить про это?
<Nor8> Sten_D: В гугле
<Sten_D> а еще варианты? :)
<Nor8> Ну так это частный случай, манул на оффе про это вряд-ли найдешь
<Nor8> Sten_D:  Забей ключевые фразы и посмотри, что найдет
<Sten_D> гугл я уже изнасиловал на эту тему...  ничего радующего...
<Nor8> Sten_D: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Nor8> Читал этот мануал?
<Sten_D> конечно... чего то не срастается... там про десятку, а я 11 пытаюсь впихнуть
<Sten_D> 2 винта на машине, режимы - рейд и норейд, норейд  - ide или achi ... никак не ставится
<Nor8> Sten_D: А в чем принципиальная разница?
<Sten_D> хм, если б я знал... 11 то раньше не ставил... честно говоря, на фейкрейд ваще ничего не ставил
<Nor8> Sten_D: Попробуй 10-ку для начала поставить
<Sten_D> уже качаю, попробую... думал, тут уже разобрались, че да как....
<[Raiden]> Sten_D: поставить на софтовый рейд можно, но не с графического установщика.
<Sten_D> я уже догадался :)
<Sten_D> в чем еще фигня- так это то, что в будещем планируется винтов докупить еще 4 штуки
<Sten_D> и вот я думаю, как все это потом увязывать - получится-нет без реинсталла...
<[Raiden]> если почитаешь - получится без реинстала )
<[Raiden]> или смотря какой рейд - их много и я в этом не очень варю
<Sten_D> да мне на мамке рейд который е уперся, я б mdadm обошелся...
<Sten_D> да толи они конфликтуют, то ли чего упускаю - не ставится, то винтов не видно, то груб не лезет
<Nivans> всем привет
<Nivans> помогите плз с маааленькой проблемкой
<Nivans> пытаюсь запустить lineage на wine. всё запускается, но есть маааленькая проблема
<Nivans> с мышкой. перс не поворачивается больше 180 градусов
<Nivans> нашел мануал
<Nivans> сделал всё как описано
<[Raiden]> вайн какой версии?
<Nivans> 1,2,2
<Nivans> export WINEFORCEMOUSEWARP=yes; wine ./mount\&blade.exe
<Nivans> там написано запускать такой командой
<Nivans> понятно, что путь я поставлю. но вот куда эту команду пихать
<Nivans> я пытался в терминале, но ругается (
<[Raiden]> на что ругается?
<Nivans> на export
<Nivans> сейчас скопирую точно из консоли
<webb> ./mount\&blade.exe       это игра mount and blade)
<[Raiden]> env WINEFORCEMOUSEWARP=yes wine ./mount\&blade.exe
<webb> не от туда мануал смотришь
<Nivans> он к линейке подходит
<Nivans> опа... без ошибок запускается
<Nivans> сейчас проверю, может заработало
<Nivans> )
<Nivans> заработало
<Nivans> я не понял как, но заработало
<Nivans> )))))
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже был глюк со 180градусов, правда в сталкере
<Nivans> фантастика, я копировал и пробовал запустить 10ток раз
<Nivans> и сейчас тем же самым способом оно вдруг запустилось
<Sten_D> хы, мне бы ваши проблемы )))
<Nivans> наверно на меня просто подействовала аура этот канала )
<webb> =)
<Sten_D> да-да, дайте две! Ауры :)
<webb> мне бы эту ауру.. видать вся на тебя ушла =(
<Sten_D> мана кончилась....
<Nivans> время recharge может небольшое у ауры
<Nivans> подожди, восстановится и сам воспользуешься )
<webb> ппц Sorry, PlayOnMac 2.5 and PlayOnLinux 3.8 are no londer supported.
<webb> Pleasw updare to 4.0
<webb> ....
<webb> ничего только то, что у меня 4.0.8...
<Nivans> кто-нибудь имел дело с hetzner????
<Nivans> )))
<Sten_D> http://hosting101.ru/hetzner.de
<Nivans> это всё конечно хорошо, просто я хотел бы попинговать сайты на их ДЦ. просто у меня сервер в штатах и пинг почти 200
<Nivans> думал к ним переехать, вот только хочу проверить пинг
<webb> советую timeweb.ru
<Nivans> дорого
<Nivans> мне для 2х сайтов и извращений с сервером )
<webb> это стоит того) нервов, времени солько сэкономил.. в общем вполне окупается
<webb> а онлайн какой у тебя?
<Nivans> 1к
<Nivans> в сумме
<webb> да тут и без выделенного сервера можно спокойно обойтись)
<Nivans> так я vps пользуюсь )
<webb> да обычный тариф хостинга пойдет)
<Nivans> мне просто интересно понастраивать, поставить, попробовоть что-то самому
<webb> у тебя сайта на какой cms? или самописка
<Nivans> один cms другой самописка
<Nivans> wp
<webb> ясно
<webb> и как тебе впс?)
<Nivans> нашел в отзывах пользовательский сайт
<Nivans> vps - супер
<Nivans> люблю узнавать новое ) а пока настроил web сервер узнал стоооолько нового
<webb> тоже когда то думал взять.. но потом отбилось желание
<Nivans> попинговал сайт - пинг 100
<Nivans> (((
<webb> timeweb.ru ;)
<Nivans> 150
<Nivans> это пинг до timeweb
<Nivans> обалдеть
<webb> o-0
<Nivans> сам в шоке
<webb> у меня 60
<Nivans> видно в синеокой вдруг канал на европу стал шире канала в россию
<webb> ты откуда вообще?) с комчатки что ли?
<Nivans> Беларусь
<webb> ну походу
<Nivans> timeweb же в питере вроде, да?
<webb> печаль
<webb> питер - москва
<Nivans> странно, пинг до яндекса у меня как правило не больше 60
<Nivans> а тут 150
<Nivans> короче перееду я к hetzner и всё )
<Nivans> заодно закреплю навыки настройки web сервера
<webb> =)
<Nivans> спасибо за помощь! пойду бороздить пока просторы "Адена"
<webb> )))
<webb> лучше ла2 брось)
<Nivans> я не играл больше года
<webb> и не стоит начинать заного)
<Nivans> недавно услышал просто музыку из нее и такое ностальжи )))
<[Raiden]> включая другие мморпг
<webb> вообще брось все эти мморпг)
<webb> я вот месяц назад одну бросил... из вк удалился, сейчас весь в работу пытаюсь уйти)
<Sten_D> РЛ - лучшая мморпг :)
<Nivans> у меня с 1 сентября такааая работа начнется. что у меня уже и времени на л2 не будет. так что пока еще можно побалдеть чуть-чуть
<Nivans> а что за РЛ?
<webb> было время.. я в китайски онлайн мморпг на телефоне играл))
<webb> весь интерфейс на квадратном... =)
<Es6> а чем можно по быстрому найти скрытые каталоги или файлы? терминал не предлагать и ctrl+h в наутилусе тоже :-)
<Sten_D> LOL РЛ - риаллайф
<[Raiden]> РЖ )
<webb> правка-параметры-показать скрытые файлы
<Es6> это называется по быстрому?
<webb> лол-жалкая копия доты)
<[Raiden]> А что значит найти?
<[Raiden]> переход - поиск  - .*
<Es6> ну .. например написать transmission и получить все файлы с похожим названием в том числе и скрытые из хомяка
<[Raiden]> используй поиск или  посмотри какие для гнома есть поиски с индексацией - если надо быстро.
<[Raiden]> только мне кажется консоль быстрее будет
<Es6> гномо хреновины никогда не шуршат в скрытых
<[Raiden]> ls -laR |grep transmission
<Es6> про консоль все знаю, не маленький, мне красиво хочется
<Es6> dash тоже не видит скрытые :-(
<Es6> или как она там называется
<[Raiden]> тягу к извращениям не лечим. Есть фм, консоль, консольные фм и поиск
<Es6> ну вот поиск открыл и что, даже писать не куда
<[Raiden]> ))
<Es6> разве это извращения найти файл, даже если он скрыт?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> но ты хочешь какой-то особенный способ, а все нормальыне уже перечислены
<Es6> а что с этим поиском делать-то?
<Es6> нет, вот я открыл поиск из "переход", и как прошуршать в скрытых в том числе?
<mva> !sszb
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sszb'
<[Raiden]> а гномовский не умеет скрытые искать?
<mva> !ссзб
<mva> !burat
<ubuntuhelp> ССЗБ = Сам Себе Злобный Буратино
<Es6> http://savepic.org/2126388.htm
<Es6> вот куда писать?
<mva> в общем, немя кальки, но мы тут н любим ССЗБ, Es6
<mva> *не помню имя кальки
<mva> *не любим
<Es6> mva: ничего не понял
<[Raiden]> 1. ты показываешь уже вывод результатов  - там некуда писать , 2. это не гномовский поиск, это поиск встроенный в наутилус
<Es6> про буратино понял
<[Raiden]> в кде вот так: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0827/h_1314396787_2940116_293cc22602.png
<Es6> [Raiden]: ну ты сказал жмякнуть переход-поиск - вот скрин
<Es6> никаких предложений больше не поступило :-)
<[Raiden]> Ну видимо я наврал. Дел ов том что  не видел юнити, а в гном2 совсем не такой поиск
<[Raiden]> там GNOME Search Tool
<Es6> или ctrl+F что тоже самое
<[Raiden]> http://files.cyberciti.biz/uploads/tips/2007/06/gnome-search-tool.jpg
<Es6> да, такое присутствует
<[Raiden]> уну и задай там маску какую-нить ,если не поможет покликай на плюсик - может в услвоиях есть поиск в скрытых
<[Raiden]> я просто давно это не видел
<Es6> гм... но лежит не на поверхности, теперь видимо даш занимается файлами
<Es6> да про эту софтину я знаю, надеялся на что нибудь новенькое.. :-)
<[Raiden]> Ну мои соболезнования. Видимо надо ждать когда юнити и гном-шелл доведут до юзабельного состояния год-два
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> кстати ты наверное мог бы им помочь описав баг с поискм скрытых файлов )
<Es6> дык это не баг
<Es6> разработчик считает, что если человек знает что в его домпапке есть скрытые файлы, то он найдет программу терминал :-)
<Es6> мысли вслух..
<[Raiden]> Кстати, поиск в дельфине тоже скрытые не ищет нихрена.
<[Raiden]> только kfind
<Es6> о том и речь, и гноме-сирч-тул тоже
<Es6> причем в доступных параметрах есть "показывать скрытые файлы" но не нашел ничего
<[Raiden]> а если посмотреть synapce
<[Raiden]> synapse
<Es6> это что?
<[Raiden]> Хотя наверное тоже не будет искать
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/synapse-gnome-do-launcher-app-review-ubuntu/
<Es6> ээ... ну хотелось бы штатное орудие :-)
<[Raiden]> в общем я незнаю. Могу только послать ставить kfind
<[Raiden]> ^)
<[Raiden]> или осваивать поиск в mc \ find  в консоли
<[Raiden]> или возможно поискать какой-то графический двухпанельынй фм.
<[Raiden]> всё, спать
<Es6> http://savepic.ru/3020649.htm
<Es6> вот, хотя гноме-сирч-тул юзает locate и find
<[Raiden]> а если на кнопку добавить нажать?
<Es6> не, это он просто еще варианты поиска добавляет
<[Raiden]> а кнопка удалить после содержит текст?
<[Raiden]> удаляет то что ниже ?
<Es6> хз, я так понимаю это по содержимому фалов искать , а мне просто файлы нужны
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> а если удалить это
<Es6> вот всегда думал что за фигня, решил спросить :-)
<[Raiden]> всеравно не ищет?
<Es6> не ищет
<Es6> на самом деле ищет и находит, но не показывает
<webb> ну у меня нашел скрытую папку.. и показал...
<Es6> как?
<[Raiden]> сча у себя посмотрю
<webb> ща скрин сделаю
<webb> http://upwap.ru/1689783
<Es6> а сюда можно savepic.ru
<Es6> а надо было скачать нажать :-)
<[Raiden]> ну яж говрю кнопку добавить надо жмакать
<Es6> ясно, гномософт такой...
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/267301/c2418dc6 - гном реабилитирован
<[Raiden]> угу, не совсем интуитивно )
<Es6> да жесть
<Es6> скорее бы он сдох уже
<Es6> :-)
<webb> и что тогда юзать будешь?)
<webb> кде?
<Es6> ээ.. терминал :-)
<webb> =)
<[Raiden]> гном к сожалению живее всех живых и там скоро будет всё ещё "более проще"
<webb> в новой версии хотят полностью на униту перейти?
<Es6> webb: а юнитевский так могет?
<JollyR0ger> в убунту можно как-то консолью образ монтировать?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31528
<webb> хз) вообще ненавижу это зло)
<[Raiden]> JollyR0ger: изо - да
<Nivans> unity - бееее!!!!!!!!!!
<Nivans> gnome 3 - беееее!!!!!!!!!
<[Raiden]> webb: да, по умолчанию будет ставиться юнити и она же 2д
<Nivans> gnome 2 - еще ничего
<JollyR0ger> как???
<Es6> как можно ненавидеть программное обеспечение это же не человек!?
<webb> в новой версии хотят же понлностью на unity перейти?)
<[Raiden]> JollyR0ger: mount -t iso9660  /path/file.iso -o loop
<Nivans> доставать порой ПО может больше чем человек
<[Raiden]> JollyR0ger: стой
<[Raiden]> JollyR0ger:  mount -t iso9660  /path/file.iso /dir -o loop
<JollyR0ger> [Raiden] путь както указывать надо?
<Es6> дык правильно, допилят нормально юнити и досвиданья гномоостатки :-)
<[Raiden]> JollyR0ger: ну да
<[Raiden]> в примере показано как )
<JollyR0ger> туплю
<JollyR0ger> не увдел сразу
<JollyR0ger> щя пробну
<Es6> Nivans: ПО всегда можно поменять, а человека не всегда :-)
<[Raiden]> JollyR0ger: Я советую использовать AcetoneISO , оно графическое и вполне понятное
<webb> у меня стоит gmount-iso
<JollyR0ger>  [Raiden] и опять таки, плеер для музыки, попроще подскажите
<Nivans> кстати, на счёт ПО. Посоветуйте какой-нибудь файл менеджер 2хпанельный поудобнее. gnome commander, krusader не предлагать
<Nivans> на gnome
<JollyR0ger> нажми Ф3
<JollyR0ger> если ты об этом
<Es6> webb: а ты можешь объяснить что вываливается по Ctl+F на рабочем столе?
<[Raiden]> webb: в 11.10 будут пакеты для добавления сессий гном 3 фаллбек и гном шелла. Т.е. Гномеры не сильно пострадают.
<Es6> Nivans: ок, не только поменять, можно еще совсем отказаться за неимением :-)
<[Raiden]> Es6: сделай свой хоткей с гномовской искалкой...
<webb> хз хз что там)
<[Raiden]> или сделай логаут ииспользуй классик сессию , пока можно :)
<Es6> [Raiden]: не, костылей я успею приделать, я хочу концепцию понять!
<[Raiden]> оно сырое как хз что - вот и вся концепция. Вполне возможно что разрабы даже не думали о такой мелочи как поиск скрытог офайла
<JollyR0ger> да кстате юнити при настройке только у меня жостко глючит
<[Raiden]> осенью будет 4.10 юнити, вполне возможно более удобная
<[Raiden]> точнее уже есть
<JollyR0ger> бета?
<JollyR0ger> вроде не осень еще
<[Raiden]> убунта - бета, а юнити 4.10 вроде как релиз ) Я не очень понял сам.
<webb> я больше жду стабильной версии linux 3)
<Es6> зачем?
<webb> уж очень много всего профиксили и трудились над ним
<[Raiden]> ядро чтоли?
<webb> да
<JollyR0ger> кто там расказывал что гмаунтом пользуется
<JollyR0ger> ?
<[Raiden]> у меня сча 3.0.2 , вроде ок. Хуже точно не стало - это главное :)
<webb> трудно обновляться?
<[Raiden]> я сам собирал. Н оесли на ппа есть, то не трудно +  пакеты ядерыне обычн орядом ставятся.
<[Raiden]> т.е. не страшно
<[Raiden]> ну или жди, осталось дней 60 )
<[Raiden]> +-
<webb> я вот думаю поставить ubuntu 10.04 и обновить ядро)
<dmay> нормальные люди думают заработать бабла и построить дом :/
<dmay> опять тут красноглазие разводите на ночь глядя?
<[Raiden]> я оставлю без коментов. Сделать так можно. Только там наверное собирать его надо - что тоже не сложно. В деб базед есть команда для сборки пакета
<webb> у меня почти 5 утра =(
<DarthGrey> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.0.3-oneiric/
<DarthGrey> обновляй
<DarthGrey> все уже собрали
<dmay> кстати, кто у нас текущий ЛТС, напомните, плз?
<DarthGrey> module-init-tools только поставь свежий
<[Raiden]> dmay: ну тут же не #bablo_and_home ^)
<DarthGrey> 12.04
<webb> ок, ща обновлюсь)
<DarthGrey> в оф репах есть module-init-tools
<JollyR0ger>  module-init-tools а это чо? а то я нить потерял
<DarthGrey> зависимость от версии пакета
<DarthGrey> ядренные модули)
<[Raiden]> именн ос этим ппа майнлайн есть ньюанс. уже из имени ссылки понятно что ядро собрано в онеирке
<[Raiden]> а не в 10.04
<DarthGrey> в 11.04 пашет без проблем
<JollyR0ger> а нафиг? мне и так неплохо
<JollyR0ger> чо они дают полезного?
<DarthGrey> я тебе ссылки кидал?)
<DarthGrey> кому надо тот увидел
<[Raiden]> что почти всегда пофиг, кроме  случая сборки модулей к ядру - могут ругнуться что версия гцц не та которой ядро собрано
<DarthGrey> на 10.04 не проверял, что было на виртуалке, туда и поставил
<[Raiden]> попытка в общем не пытка )
<DarthGrey> ну загрузится со старым ядром, или в сингл и откатит
<[Raiden]> хех, 3 часа уже
<DarthGrey> делов-то
<DarthGrey> почти 3)
<[Raiden]> бб
<webb> у кого то кс под вайном стоит...?
<DarthGrey> наша соцсеть WoW))
<webb> =(
<DarthGrey> да и на него забил уже давно
<webb> ну вот это правильно)
<DarthGrey> играю на мобиле в cut the rope, куда там ксам и вов))
<webb> dune кто то стратегию с сеги помнит?)
<DarthGrey> играю и думаю, то ли линукс не линукс, то ли андроид не линукс)
<DarthGrey> помним
<DarthGrey> вторую)
<webb> на телефон на так давно вышла)
<webb> так, чисто фан проект
<DarthGrey> да блин, когда в стратежку-то играть)
<DarthGrey> пока в маршрутке, играешь
<webb> ну вот) Или пока в очереди где стоишь
<DarthGrey> лучше книжку почитать
<DarthGrey> )
<DarthGrey> врубил музычку и книжку интересную, офтопим блин)
<JollyR0ger> на юнити
<DarthGrey> ладно, время, бб
<JollyR0ger> когда 4 рабочих стола
<JollyR0ger> можно 4 разных картинки поставить?
<webb> хз)
<JollyR0ger> плеер для мп3 посоветуйте, чем проще тем лучше
<webb> music.yandex.ru
<JollyR0ger> похоже на сайт
<JollyR0ger> я хочю плеер
<webb> ну да) там справа.. такой плеер есть) Я его в осномном юзаю
<JollyR0ger> всмысл?
<webb> в смысле вся музыка через яндекс
<DarthGrey> deadbeef
<DarthGrey> d ggf ,skj
<DarthGrey> в ppa есть реп
<JollyR0ger> а чо центр приложений не знает такого плеера?
<DarthGrey> я написал ппа
<DarthGrey> он много чего не знает
<DarthGrey> у гугла спашивай)
<JollyR0ger> DarthGrey:  о а я хз как себя вести в таких ситуациях
<JollyR0ger> тут архив
<JollyR0ger> в котором чото лежит
<DarthGrey> ppa:alexey-smirnov/deadbeef
<DarthGrey> добавь репозиторий и установи из синаптка
<DarthGrey> или из консоли
<JollyR0ger> sudo apt-get install ppa:alexey-smirnov/deadbeef
<JollyR0ger> так?
<DarthGrey> ну а может и из центра приложений, я его не использую, потому не знаю
<DarthGrey> нет
<DarthGrey> хелп для кого на форуме?
<DarthGrey> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:alexey-smirnov/deadbeef
<JollyR0ger> не для меня=)))
<JollyR0ger> а в синаптик предпочитаю не лезть
<DarthGrey> ye hfp ueuk jcbkbk? gjxbnfq yf ljceut ['kg)
<DarthGrey> всмысле, не так красиво как в цйентре приложений?
<DarthGrey> версий не видно
<DarthGrey> одно удобство, есть картинки
<UNIm95> скажите пожалуйста кто здесь с быстрым интернетом? и виртуалбоксом
<UNIm95> или дистрибутивом слакварем и виртуалбоксом?
<DarthGrey> слакварь когда забил на гном?
<DarthGrey> вот примерно тогда же я забил на слакварь)
<UNIm95> DarthGrey а серьёзно?
<DarthGrey> серьезно
<DarthGrey> видимо я тут один
<dmay> о чем срач?
<DarthGrey> слакварь и виртуалбокс есть?
<DarthGrey> !dmay
<ubuntuhelp> dmay, на самом деле, злобный и скрытный бот. Но никогда в этом не признается...
<DarthGrey> это когда-нибудь сотрут?))
<dmay> гном ушёл пилить астрал, в след за кедами
<DarthGrey> ага
<DarthGrey> 3я ветка, так ждали
<DarthGrey> и на тебе
<dmay> так что предсказываю - через год бубунта переедет на лхде, да :3
<DarthGrey> сразу 2й гном хорошим стал
<DarthGrey> да пусть едет
<DarthGrey> ВМов много
<dmay> гном с кедами это не ВМы, это десктоп енвайронтменты
<DarthGrey> лучше бы через год дистрибутивы выросли в один дистр, стандартизировали все....
<dmay> ...и получилась бы виндовс :3
<DarthGrey> свободная винда)
<DarthGrey> не путаем)
<UNIm95> не. не получилась бы
<DarthGrey> ну в том виде что сейчас, это не для декстопа
<DarthGrey> разве что второй осью
<Es6> а что собственно интересует свобода или юникс?
<dmay> свобода это для фонатеков
<DarthGrey> я о развитии, инетерсует когда каждый школьник перестанет клпеать типа дистры и все сядут собирать что-то одно)
<dmay> а юникс это для веб-серверов
<DarthGrey> к серверам претензий нет
<DarthGrey> ну точнее не больше чем к винде)
<Es6> когда все сядут за одно то закончиться так всеми любимая свобода
<DarthGrey> ну в понимании фанатки стлманна да
<Es6> а те кто клепают дистры не нужны
<DarthGrey> андроид популярен
<Es6> школьники
<DarthGrey> хоть и не свободный
<DarthGrey> да и не линукс)
<dmay> хотя, кстати, веб-сервися это прямо-таки идеальное проприетарное ПО, да
<webb> видюхи интел это же нвидео?
<DarthGrey> пусть будет достойный конкурент у винды, будет выбор, а это уже свобода
<DarthGrey> нет
<DarthGrey> интел это интел
<webb> печаль...
<Es6> дык есть же конкурент - мак
<UNIm95> Es6: когда все сядут и допилят один дистр получится такая бомба. А свобода придёт позже
<Es6> не будет никакой бомбы, и никакие все не сядут, даже при сталине не удалось посадить всех :-)
<DarthGrey> ну судя по ценнику мак не конкурент)
<DarthGrey> был у меня мак,я понял почему у них 8% рынка)
<Es6> просто у любой палки есть два конца, по этому в чем сила линукс в том у него с другой стороны и слабость...
<dmay> мак это для ещё больших фонатеков, дааа
<JollyR0ger> я не понял как дедбаф установить=(
<DarthGrey> добавь репозиторий
<DarthGrey> и установи
<webb> через синаптик или в некоторый случая центр приложений
<DarthGrey> apt-get install deadbeef
<webb> я мудак)
<DarthGrey> самокритика приветсвуется))
<JollyR0ger> неа
<JollyR0ger> не удалось найти пакет
<DarthGrey> а ты репозиторий добавил?
<DarthGrey> а обновил его?
<DarthGrey> apt-get update
<JollyR0ger> обновить не обновил
<DarthGrey> вообщем прямая дорога на help.ubuntu.ru
<DarthGrey> или в гугл)
<JollyR0ger> там много лишнего
<JollyR0ger> вроде получилось
<webb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvfRpmqKRbs&feature=related что за виджет в верхнем левом углу? загрузка процессоров та что
<webb> *правом
 * DarthGrey is away: Away
<JollyR0ger> хочю чтоб и у меня окна сгорали
<webb> =))
<JollyR0ger> это где настраивается?
<webb> в compiz
<webb> вроде
<JollyR0ger> само собой
<JollyR0ger> конкретней
<webb> поищи, мне его устанавливать не вариант
<JollyR0ger> чо так?
<webb> ноут и без него не плохо нагружается
<JollyR0ger> гг
<JollyR0ger> а вода тоже прикольно
<webb> ни кто не знает =(
<JollyR0ger1> так ну водичку я нашел
<JollyR0ger1> это было легко
<JollyR0ger1> но я хочю чтобы окна сгорали!!!
<webb> да там же где то поищи внимательней
<JollyR0ger1> в анимациях думаю надо искать
<webb> а лучше возьми факел в руки(подойдет так же зажигалкаЯ, спички) подойди к окнам и дай им сделать так, что бы они сгорали)
<JollyR0ger1> не вариант
<webb> печаль
<JollyR0ger1> а еще тут можно по монитору рисовать))
<JollyR0ger> незнаю где это
<webb> у тебя что из игр стоит?
<JollyR0ger> хон
<webb> и всё?
<JollyR0ger> да я в него не играю
<JollyR0ger> я токо сьодня поставил плай он линукс
<JollyR0ger> там вроде есть чо поскачивать
<webb> меня этот плейонлинукс ппц бесит.. через него даже стим не запускается.. мне проще самому вручную вайн поставить и настроить его
<JollyR0ger> а я чото не до конца вкурил как вайном работать
<JollyR0ger> какой вайн у тебя?
<webb> в данный момент 1.2 на днях 1.3 снова поставлю
<JollyR0ger> просто вайн??
<JollyR0ger> без всякой лишней фигни?
<webb> весь софт необходимый для настройки вайна - через вайнтрикс ставится
<JollyR0ger> а так вот он для чего))
<JollyR0ger> щя посмотрим
<JollyR0ger> так не хрень какаято
<JollyR0ger> у меня был Q4WINE
<JollyR0ger> я ним ставил
<JollyR0ger> но теперь чото я немогу с ним норм работать
<JollyR0ger> в принципе на плейонлинукс есть все что надо
<JollyR0ger> я спать
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-27
<JollyR0ger> так и не нашол как палить окна
<inkvizitor68sl> кто знает удобную оповещалку о новых письмах на IMAP ?
<inkvizitor68sl> cloudsn не предлагать, она даже иконку менять не умеет
<skai> дык она не меняет - сам конвертик меняе же
<skai> субунтовский конвертик меняет и все.клаудсн в него интегрируй и будет счастье
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<inkvizitor68sl> как?
<skai> в настройках нажать галочку:)
<inkvizitor68sl> которую ?
<skai> покажи скрин.я так то не помню где она
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: http://itmages.ru/image/view/267334/41509873
<skai> ну вроде нажата что в индикатор апплет.ты ее перезапускал?
<inkvizitor68sl> кого именно?
<skai> клаудсн
<inkvizitor68sl> а, вр
<inkvizitor68sl> во
<inkvizitor68sl> апплет удалил-добавил, стало лучше)
<inkvizitor68sl> осталось теперь выкинуть лишнее
<skai> после этого он прячется в конверте и реагирует  на события
<inkvizitor68sl> из самого конвертика
<skai> ну так.сносишь софтинку - пропадает из конверта.после перезапуска
<skai> еще мона редактировать /usr/share/indicator/applications вроде так
<skai> там десктоп фалы находятся
<skai> чтобы добавлять в конверт то, что туда не добавляется
<inkvizitor68sl> мне надо наоборот удалить пиджин и прочую хрень
<skai> опять таки.снеси их совсем, если не нужны.или их десктопфайлы из папки, если тока в конверте лишние
<skai> /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/
<skai> вот адресс точный
<skai> удаляешь .десктоп файл лишнего и не нужного - получаешь профит
<inkvizitor68sl> во, пасиба
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь можно из хрома плагины поудалять хД
<skai> он уже умеет даз за твиттером следить
<inkvizitor68sl> я в курсе
<skai> раньше просто када я первый раз на нее наткнулся - еще не запилили новый оатх с твиттера.
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы)
<skai> правда у мну он так и не открывал их в хроме хотя бы
<inkvizitor68sl> ну мне оно надо, что бы служебную почту проверять
<inkvizitor68sl> клиентом неудобно, а уведомлялки для хрома запрещено использовать
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее вообще хром
<skai> даж хром с поиском яндекса?:)чет у вас там строго с политподготовкой
<inkvizitor68sl> хромиум, говорят, можно)
<skai> патамучта опенсурц
<inkvizitor68sl> ога
<inkvizitor68sl> в понедельник за ноутом пойду)
<inkvizitor68sl> 11.10 поставлю
<inkvizitor68sl> *бурчит на поддержку sandy bridge в старых ядрах*
<skai> тестовую?
<skai> дык поставь 3.0.3 в 11.04
<inkvizitor68sl> 3.1 нужно
<skai> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1-rc3-oneiric/
<inkvizitor68sl> ну это для 11.10
<skai> я просто раньше 6-7 рц не ставлю
<inkvizitor68sl> потому её и буду ставить)
<skai> это не для 11.10
<skai> это с 11.10
<inkvizitor68sl> ааа
<inkvizitor68sl> ну пофиг
<skai> отметка что на таком ядре 11.10 клепают
<skai> спокойно ставится на 11.04
<skai> и на болеу старые
 * skai глянул на мамин комп с 10.04 и ядром http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.0.3-oneiric/
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<skai> так что жевать бетакактус не обязательно:)мона наслаждаться гномом 2.32 и с новым ядром
<skai> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/08/26/ubuntu-11-10-so-far-screenshot-tour/
<skai> блджад
<skai> ооой
<skai> @voice skai
<inkvizitor68sl> дааа(
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты почто не сказал, что мы не в толксах?
<inkvizitor68sl> гламур и пафос
<skai> у мну эти картинки не могут загрузится на моем интернете
<inkvizitor68sl> =))
<inkvizitor68sl> не пытайся
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, насчет жевать бету
<inkvizitor68sl> когда я жевал 10.04 начиная с первого night-build'a - всё шло неплохо =)
<skai> ну так то лтс
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так с декабря
<skai> его тока полировочку нагоняли в основном
<skai> а тут переход на гетека3
<inkvizitor68sl> хы)
<inkvizitor68sl> так я то буду на гноме 2
<skai>  в 11.10?надейся
<inkvizitor68sl> мне главное, чтобы ведро и hal/udev/чтотам они ещё придумают нормально работало
<skai> хал выпилили наверное еще в 10.10
<skai> отовсюду все выпилили как депрекатед
<skai> ибо юдев быстрее выше сильнее
<inkvizitor68sl> хым.
<inkvizitor68sl> гадстов
<inkvizitor68sl> гадство
<inkvizitor68sl> опять второй монитор поломался
<Karantin> всем привет, наметилась серьезная проблема. установил 11.04 + какаято стандартная тема, а кнопкиу управления окном от другой темы, напрягает то что если у меня окно не на весь экран то все нормально(те кнопки которые мне нравятся), а если на весь, т
<Karantin> скока букв ^&
<skai> !255 > Karantin
<ubuntuhelp> Karantin, please see my private message
<Karantin> установил 11.04 + какаято стандартная тема, а кнопкиу управления окном от другой темы, напрягает то что если у меня окно не на весь экран то все нормально
<Karantin> (те кнопки которые мне нравятся), а если на весь, то юнити подставляет в своб панель какието левые круглые кнопки
<Karantin> j)
<skai> ну эт бажики юнити.смени на убунту классик и радуйся теплому ламповому гному
<Karantin> не) обычная за долгое время поднадоела, надо с юнити поиграться
<Karantin> а что за бред
<Karantin> артитюде - команда не найдена
<skai> ее выпилили с 10.10
<Karantin> а ведь мне кто-то в свое время говорил что аптитюд лучше чем апт. я и приучился на 10-04
<skai> ну а ты не слушай:)
<Karantin> а я привык и мне нравилось
<Karantin> мля, а система с нуля это геморно... можно как то перенести систему с одного харда на другой? )
<popo> dd
<pahan> посаветуйте видеоредактор, кто практиковал с этим
<Es6> а был раньше ubuntu-ru-offtopic както-так, есть еще?
<inkvizitor68sl> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<apsavin> Привет, кто-нибудь использует asus k50 ab?
<Es6> k50 этож вроде вертолет.
<UNIm95> apsavin а что надо?
<apsavin> Да не могу заставить некоторые горячие клавиши работать
<apsavin> Fn+F2, Fn+F8, Fn+F9
<UNIm95> apsavin попробуй в комбинациях клавиатуры настроить
<UNIm95> apsavin так же на ф9 ничего нет. а ф8 работает только с внешним монитором
<apsavin> Там нету в списке. Чтобы добавить, нужно знать, какую команду вешать на сочетание.
<apsavin> Ну так F9 должна touchpad отключать
<apsavin> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=99574.30
<apsavin> Вот здесь обсуждается
<UNIm95> apsavin поищи на форуме amod-cccp. у него к42 амдшный
<apsavin> спасибо, попробую.
<Xfa> Hi!
<Xfa> Какую ОС можете посоветовать для старого компьютера?
<Xfa> Есть кто?
<Xfa> зачем чат содержать , если никто не отвечает всё равно?
<Volkodav> насколько старый ?
<Xfa> пентиум 1234?
<Xfa> нужно что-нибудь универсальное
<Xfa> спс:)
<Xfa> соберу сам
<Xfa> Кто может подсказать как собрать свой линукс?
<lukinfore> LFS чтоли?
<lukinfore> или ты кормищься?
<Xfa> lfs для задротов, как проще сделать?
<lukinfore> debootstrap проще
<Xfa> а есть проги с гуи, чтобы сразу из готовых репов в интернете собирать и куски можно было взять из готовых образов на компе?
<Xfa> жаль, что тут совсем нет компетентов...
<lukinfore>  инегавари, давно б уже написали проги с гуи, держали б репы для прог с гуи и готовые образы на компе
<lukinfore> некомпетенты одним словом
<Xfa> Да и вообще всего два человека в чате...
<JollyR0ger> какой на убунте хоткей на сворачивание?
<Escsun> а он вообще есть ?)
<JollyR0ger> а чо нету?Оо
<JollyR0ger> закрыть ведь есть
<JollyR0ger> должен быть и свернуть
<Escsun> можно назначить самому)
<JollyR0ger> ну это надо залазить в хоткие
<JollyR0ger> альт+ф9
<JollyR0ger> главное не забыть
<maza> Всем привет!
<maza> Народ а как выполнять команды из под рута? пишу sudo root ввожу пароль а он мне sudo: root: command not found
<Escsun> maza, ну да
<maza> ось на данный момент 11.04
<Escsun> команды root нету
<Escsun> !sudo | maza
<ubuntuhelp> maza: sudo — команда для запуска программ с привилегиями суперпользователя (root). Более подробную информацию Вы можете найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Sudo для !GUI приложений: !Gksu (Gnome, XFCE), !Kdesudo (KDE).
<maza> надо как то его прописать?
<maza> так как под рутом выполняться? 4
<JollyR0ger> кто пользовался PlayOnLinux?
<JollyR0ger> как обновить?
<Vladislaw> JollyR0ger, спасибо за рекламу, нужно будет себе скачать
<JollyR0ger>  Vladislaw  нх
<JollyR0ger> нз*
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31590
<maristo_> привет, видно мою кирилицу?
<rty4047> видно.
<maristo_> спс
<Vladislaw> maristo, РСРїРРСӐРСРСРССӐ СССРРєРР
<maristo> бНОПНЯ
<Vladislaw> РРСӲ РРРіСС
<zenadoreg> здравствуйте, у меня убунту 11.04,иногда стала проподать картинка видео, точнее могу посмотреть пару серий затем включаю другую, и вместо картинки черный экран
<Escsun> Оо
<andrey_> -_-
<webb> через что смотришь?
<rty4047> если видео мейл-вру это на их стороне часто бывает.
<UNIm95> zenadoreg таже фигня. помогает только ребут
<UNIm95> собираюсь уйти на деб
<zenadoreg> смотрю через vlc помогает только ребут
<UNIm95> zenadoreg а у меня через что угодно. vlc smplayer totem
<rty4047> вывод видео в настройках куда через что идет?
<UNIm95>  rty4047 у тотема нет настройки. vlc по умолчанию smplayer gl
<rty4047> попробуй X11
<UNIm95> rty4047 тогда ускорения видео нет. процессор в 100% загрузку уходит
<[Raiden]> тотем играет через гстример, можно немного настроить через gstreamer-properties
<UNIm95> [Raiden] спс
<UNIm95> rty4047 там автоопределение
<webb> Народ, видео карта на ноуте выдает 60фпс, под виндой нормально.. как можно увеличить?
<andrey_> вертикальную синхронизацию отключи
<webb> на ноуте... карта intel
<webb> а не nvideo или радеон
<webb> к сожалению..
<Sergey_IT> webb, это колесики крутит?
<JollyR0ger> что за белая единица в красном квадрате в верхнем левом углу экрана
<JollyR0ger> появилась после запуска вайна
<webb> да
<ubuntar> как поглядеть количество установленных в системе пакетов? dpkg --list не подходит
<Sergey_IT> ubuntar, в синаптике выбрать установленные пакеты и выделить все - на статусной панели посмотреть число
<Sergey_IT> ... выделять не надо )
<[Raiden]> ubuntar: а тебе обязательно в консоли? В строке статуса в синаптике видно
<[Raiden]> Хотя, что бы долго не думаю какие там опции у пакетной системы... dpkg -l  |wc -l
<ubuntar> [Raiden] спасибо,мне как-раз надо был командной строкой,так как в синаптик зайти не могу
<andrey_> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/nix/127162/
<victor0000> )))
<Sergey_IT> проще за окно выбросить
<DarkLiveMan> Çäðàâñòâóéòå
<Escsun> DarkLiveMan, ??? ?? ???? ?
<DarkLiveMan> Nado kodirovku pomenyat
<andrey_> !utf | DarkLiveMan
<DarkLiveMan> kakaya tut ispolzuetsya?
<ubuntuhelp> DarkLiveMan: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<DarkLiveMan> !utf
<DarkLiveMan> так меня видно?
<Escsun> да
<DarkLiveMan> Шикарно))) Спасибо))) К KVIrc ещё не привык(((
<DarkLiveMan> Можно вопрос по поводу Ubuntu 10.04? i386?
<User677[web]> как установить bz,не пинайте сильно я только сегодня установил убунту
<Escsun> !ask | DarkLiveMan
<ubuntuhelp> DarkLiveMan: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Escsun> ubuntuhelp, bz это ж вроде архив )
<Escsun> ой)
<Escsun> User677[web], то тебе
<DarkLiveMan> Если у меня железо 64X, и нету возможности достать образ Ubuntu amd64, но есть рабочий дистрибутив 386i... И если я его буду использовать, это сильно скажется на производительности?
<User677[web]> ну да я мозилку последнию скачал а она в бз(
<Escsun> таб )))
<Escsun> User677[web], зачем?)
<Escsun> User677[web], firefox ppa
<Escsun> !ppa | User677[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User677[web]: PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. http://goo.gl/IMH7a и http://goo.gl/5jwaP
<DarkLiveMan> Железо: Acer Aspire 5740G 4Gb RAM DDR3, Intel core i5 2.23 Ггц, ATI Mobility Radeon 5650 1Gb... HD 500Gb
<[Raiden]> DarkLiveMan: не сильно, в общем-то. найдешь потом на ланчпаде ядро с пае и будет тоже 4гб видно
<DarkLiveMan> Когда я прошлый раз ставил свой 10.04... пол года назад.. у меня нотник сильно грелся... Чего не происходит при Windows 7... Долгое время копался на форумах так и не нашел причины.. Из за мысли, что я насилую своё железо - пересел обратно на Семерку
<DarkLiveMan> Так вот.... Почему он греется, если считается, что Ubuntu намного "легче" Мелкомягких?
<Escsun> может зомбяки атакуют?)
<[Raiden]> обычно говорят что линукс легче. Но он разный может быть по весу ) И софт тоже. И на разном железе может по разному себя вести, особенно по умолчванию.
<Escsun> а по теме может процесс какой то выжирает ))
<[Raiden]> однозначно легче - нет
<Escsun> ядро может быть виновато ...
<[Raiden]> собсно 1 флэш чего стоит
<Escsun> уу флеш да)
<[Raiden]> фф + несколько страниц с флешем могут выжрать весь проц в легку.
<[Raiden]> ю
<[Raiden]> не всегда правда
<[Raiden]> кстати, тут поройтесь ,может найдете чег ополезного http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/115451/
<DarkLiveMan> Согласен, ядро бы самому собрать, да опыта - ноль((( Еле как научился сырцы компилить)))
<[Raiden]> вбей в гугл: сборка ядра ubuntu way
<[Raiden]> но ваще я не думаю что ядро. Хотя.. Сча 1 линк покажу
<DarkLiveMan> Кстати... ещё домысел - Compiz красивости тоже же достаточно подружают... так?
<[Raiden]> во ткороче. Где-то видел на опеннете вариант обхода, но линк не помню
<[Raiden]> http://www.vr-online.ru/news/v-linux-jadre-2638-najdeny-problemy-vedushhie-k-povysheniju-jenergopotreblenija-3855
<[Raiden]> DarkLiveMan: Ну да. Видеокарта по идее больше потреблять должна с ним.
<[Raiden]> если погуглить и подумать можно сделать автосмену компиз\метасити  в зависимости от шнур\батарея )
<DarkLiveMan> Хм... Интересно...
<[Raiden]> с юнити правда уже не реально
<[Raiden]> и с гномшелл нереально тоже, пожалуй
<DarkLiveMan> Я в принципе Убунту использовал только для Анрил турнамента и так.. От скуки)))
<[Raiden]> Ну понятно
<DarkLiveMan> А пока сижу на Семерке... к тому же для учёбы только она и пригодиться delphi, borland c++  и т.д.
<DarkLiveMan> Повременю до тех времен, пока отрощу бороду и одену свитер (извините за шуточку)
<[Raiden]> Ну может оно и правильно. Сча многие ломанулись смотреть чот такое линукс, но реально это не является чем-то обязательным )
<[Raiden]> по жалуй и чем-то важным тоже не является, если цель - не ит.
<DarkLiveMan> Посмотрим что получится после перехода образовательных учереждений на Убунту в РФ
<DarkLiveMan> )))
<[Raiden]> Посмотрим. Мне чего-то кажется что это будет альт или мандрива. Т.к. это по сути русские дистры.
<[Raiden]> но в общем не суть.
<DarkLiveMan> А кто нибудь ставил Минд? как он? Чем отличается от Убунты?
<[Raiden]> лучше в инете почитай )
<[Raiden]> т на конце. Минд это разум или мозги - вроде.
<DarkLiveMan> Да)) Извиняюсь...
<DarkLiveMan> Да... Что вы можете сказать о Lazarus'e?
<DarkLiveMan> Как он себя ведет относительно Delphi?
<DarkLiveMan> Будет нужда в переработке кода?
<[Raiden]> DarkLiveMan: минт обычно выходит позже. И пожалуй поэтому несколько стабильней убунтовских релизов  ,если не обновляться. Ну а остальное сам читай.
<pvpdk> деус екс хуман революшн под вайном ктонить играл?
<DarkLiveMan> Нет(((
<DarkLiveMan> Зато я в космических Рэйнджеров под вайном и под Виртуалкой Гонял))) (Я псих)
<pvpdk> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<skai> @voice pvpdk
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<rekcuFniarB> А Aceler тут часто бывает?
<skai> @voice pvpdk
<skai> от случая к случаю
<Es6> отчего может запрашивать пароль после suspend, если все отключено, т.е. одинаково на ноуте и стационаре, но на стационаре запрашивает, грешу на нвидия...
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31606
<[Raiden]> Es6: думаю не может восстановить, а почему - другой вопрос - может в лога чего есть. На форум напиши и модель ноута укажи за одно
<Es6> как раз ноут все ништяк, это на стационаре, только в 11.04 такое появилось
<[Raiden]> Читаю тут про юнити
<[Raiden]> ash слегка размывает всё, что находится за ней, например, видео в открытом окне проигрывателя будет размыто и не будет мешать пользователю работать с Dash
<[Raiden]> А в гноме 2 я мог выбрать файл или прогармму не прекращая смотреть кино в окне )
<Es6> дык размывать-то круче!
<Es6> [Raiden], ты же вроде не на убунту, зачем о юнити беспокоиться?
<only_you> Es6: у него кубунту)
<[Raiden]> У мня два дистра сча убунту и опесусе. Но пользуюсь пока что убунтой
<[Raiden]> да, с кде в том числе
<Es6> да кеды ваще беда
<lukinfore> размытие не конфигурируемо в смысле?
<Snowdrift> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<lukinfore> это же компиза эффект кажись
<[Raiden]> lukinfore: даш всеравно занимает почти весь экран или весь
<[Raiden]> так что пофиг
<Es6> о что обязательно во время просмотра кино делать что-то еще? :-)
<Es6> Вот непонятно нафига они 4 рабочих стола сделали.
<only_you> мне вот в юнити больше всего даш ненравится
<only_you> обічное меню біло куда удобнее, имхо
<rekcuFniarB> Es6: да, например при простотре порно можно чатиться
<[Raiden]> Ну, согласен , не обязательно. А обязательно закрывать значками пол экрана на компе без тачскрина?
<[Raiden]> )
<Es6> rekcuFniarB, а клава не запачкается?
<rekcuFniarB> А что, порно смотрят только ради мастурбации?
<lukinfore> ы
<rekcuFniarB> Женатые тоже смотрять если что
<only_you> для апетита же
<Es6> думю да
<Es6> а да, для аппетита тоже сойдет
<only_you> (:
<Es6> но чатиться-то зачем?
<only_you> делится емоциями во время просмотра
<[Raiden]> может закончим тем что комп вообще не нужен - т.к. обладает сложным интерфейсом
<[Raiden]> )
<Es6> хз, человек создание однозадачное в отличие от юникс, так что либо кино, либо...
<[Raiden]> я не думаю что челвоек совсем однозадачный. Я например сча ддт слушаю и пишу
<Es6> остальные проблемы могут ими не быть если взглянуть по другому :-)
<Es6> но хорошо ты делает что-то одно!
<rekcuFniarB> Es6: просто в качестве фона используется. Ну если не порно, то это может быть музыкальный телеканал например.
<nic0tine> ребят, такое дело. Уезжал на 3 недели, хз что за это время жена и племянник за моим компом делали. Но кароче теперь частота дискретизации монитора максимум 54ГЦ (вместо 85) и разрешение максимум 1024*768. Переустановка дров не помогла. Как исправить это?
<Es6> rekcuFniarB, дык раз фон, тогда какая разница размывает или нет и что там еще.
<rekcuFniarB> А зачем размывать фон? Я так понимаю размывается неактивное окно?
<[Raiden]> делается блюр активному, что бы не мешало то что за ним.  - по задумке. А мешает потому, что даш будет прозрачным )
<Es6> опытному линуксоиду, каковыми являтеся большинство линуксоидов надо ведь что? Чтоб гуй был функционален, настраиваем и ничего небыло прибито гвоздями! Но такое сделать видимо слишком сложно.
<rekcuFniarB> В кедах же сделали
<Es6> кеды не нужны
<[Raiden]> такое сделать свосем не сложно и сделано уже давно
<Es6> гном3?
<[Raiden]> гном2, опенбокс, кде.
<Es6> опенбокс да, согласен, но он не годится по известным причинам
<[Raiden]> гном3 пожалуй нет - там например муттер можно выпилить только вместе с гномшелл
<Es6> гном2 умер, кеды .. это кеды
<[Raiden]> т.е. гш одновременно и де и вм
<[Raiden]> лучший линукс по ходу опенбокс + какой-нить фм + какая-нить панель или док :)
<[Raiden]> без эффектов 3д правда скучно будет многим
<camozzi> приветы
<Es6> да еслиб так было... уж сколько я не пытался построить что нибудь прикольное с этим боксом когда фряху юзал. Сам он хорош, где фзять остальное?
<[Raiden]> ну, можно взять pfmanfm или nautilus и например tint2
<Es6> это понятно, но тогда нафига бокс?
<[Raiden]> Хотя я тоже ушел от содания чего-то своего. Прыгаю с гнома на кде. И думаю как дальше жить
<[Raiden]> Es6: ну можно любой другой вм. бокс просто достаточн офункциональынй
<Es6> именно, многим начинающим пудрят мозги о линукс... а насамом деле выбрать и нечего :-)
<[Raiden]> можно построитьсвое де  как выше, только вместо бокса компиз или , да хоть тфм )
<[Raiden]> твм
<Es6> [Raiden], мне больше нраился xterm+tcsh
<Es6> а да, прикольно получается с одним компизом
<[Raiden]> 1 консоли мне мало.
<[Raiden]> Как я например могу в консоли выделить часть картинки, наложить фильтры, стереть мышкой-ластиком что ненадо
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<Es6> но это все игрушки, рано или поздно надо другое :-)
<[Raiden]> опенбокс я не считаю игрушкой
<Es6> я имел ввиду шел как фм
<Es6> а не как редактор графики :-)
<[Raiden]> а в консоли у меня zsh и тоже игрушкой не считаю
<camozzi> Es6: ыгы, я когда решил попробовать линукс(пару лет назад) мне сказали: это полный ужас... соврали, на поверку оказалось...
<Es6> игрушки в смысле "делать под себя"
<[Raiden]> как фм впринципе можно, ноиногда гуй удобне й. Мне по крайней мере.
<Es6> camozzi, не наврали, пару лет назад ужос и был
<camozzi> Es6: но то были впечатления ещё более ранние...
<Es6> [Raiden], ну эт не обсуждается, иначе компузеры развивались бы в другую сторону :-)
<[Raiden]> camozzi: на самом деле это и есть полный ужас. Вот например мы флудим о каких-то де. Которых много.
<[Raiden]> А что бы запустить бзерскую задачу нужен 1
<[Raiden]> юзерскую
<camozzi> [Raiden]: это не флуд. это разговор , в пределах темы канала
<camozzi> [Raiden]: имхо
<[Raiden]> кстати , самое ужасное что их станвоится больше. Даже кде3 ещё не умер - проект тринити.
<Es6> camozzi, кстати впечатления действительно разные, но приколькнее суровая реальность, когда людям приходится отказываться от линукс из за одной-двух прог
<Es6> впрочем по этой же причине админам приходится отказыватся от виндос :-)
<camozzi> Es6: а что мешает иметь две оси на компе...
<Es6> camozzi, перфекционизм!
<camozzi> Es6: точнее
<Es6> никогда так не делал :-)
<[Raiden]> в этом есть и + и недостатки. Я выкручиваюсь пользуясь софтинами некоторыми одинаковыми типа пиджина или квирка.
<[Raiden]> но как бы
<[Raiden]> всеравно 1 ос удобней была бы
<[Raiden]> В моем случае правда линукса почти хватает. вин редко гружу.
<[Raiden]> т.е. у меня почти нету нехватки программ.
<camozzi> [Raiden]: согласен. но, без винды тоже ни как... иногда приходится её юзать на предмет перепрошивки телефонов и прочей ерунды
<Es6> а с виртуалбокса нельзя прошить?
<camozzi> [Raiden]: но хуже всеготуда сюда бегать. тут выкачал, там запускать
<camozzi> Es6: а где гарантия что проша ровно ляжет, или не получишь труп?
<rty4047> Программатором нужно прошивать - иначе сломать легко.
<[Raiden]> угу, как раз прошивка телефона 1 из задач тут нерешаемых.
<[Raiden]> Из вбокс возможно можно, но пофакту возни больше чем просто ребут
<camozzi> [Raiden]: та эт я так, к слову пришлось
<Es6> да.. там-сям по мелочи, а воз и ныне там
<Es6> но они что-то намутили, теперь винтелятор на ноуте работатет правильно и батарейка дольше держится
<Es6> а до этого приходилось винду для него купить... а ноут-то тинкпад 14 самый дешевый :-)
<rty4047> sudo nano /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils там настройки.
<[Raiden]> В общем линукс на десктопе не нужен ) Возможно в скором времени появятся две ос, gnome os и ubuntu c юнити. У каждой из них будет 1 единственный приоритетный гуй. И будет всем счастье, кто сможет это юзать. :)
<Es6> гномеос?
<only_you> гном3ос)
<Es6> а кде4ос?
<rty4047> что-то типа "принципиально новых обоев"
<[Raiden]> кдешники пока не планируют мутить ос
<Es6> а гномеры?
<[Raiden]> а у гномеров это в родмапе
<[Raiden]> в планах
<TBAPb> и когда ждать?
<Es6> губунту?
<TBAPb> гнобунту
<Es6> не нужен
<Es6> пусть делают на базе фрибсд!
<only_you> авторитетно заявляю - гномос не нужна!11
<Es6> а то надоели с обоями уже :-)
<camozzi> бредятина
<TBAPb> вообще все равно на чем) сделайте чтоб работало и удобно.
<only_you> даешь план9 тогда
<Es6> а этот еще.. типа свободной винды, как он там называется и на него надеть это самый гном, и что бы телефоны можно было прошивать и корованы тоже...
<TBAPb> свободная винда?
<TBAPb> ОО
<[Raiden]> Я не могу вспомнить, но вроде после выхода гном3.4 или 3.6 начнуть мутить ос
<Es6> ну блин название забыл
<Es6> а вот: creatos
<Es6> как то так
<only_you> singularity)
<rty4047> reactos
<Es6> а во
<Es6> представляете гном3 на ядре совместимом с ХП!
<only_you> ересь
<Es6> с руками оторвут!
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=27498
<only_you> лучше бі новіх обоем нарисовали
<only_you> *обоев
<GeoL> с бабами
<Es6> совершенно с ними согласен, хватит уже, пусть гномоделы сделают, кдеешники каждый свой ос :-)
<only_you> и тему, цвет иконок изменили)
<rty4047> ядра этого еще ждать и ждать (риактоса)...
<Es6> rty4047, бросить все силы на допил!
<[Raiden]> даёшь глинукс и клинукс! :)
<only_you> вобщем, чем бі дитя не тешилось,абі не патентами
<Es6> глинукс для мальчиков и клинукс для девочек :-)
<camozzi> Es6: :D linux
<only_you> глинукс, клинукс, а посредине убунту..
<[Raiden]> В общем время сча интересное. Много изменений и не ясн ок чему они в итоге приведут. По некотоырм прогнозам несмотря на планшеты и т.д. рынок обычных десктопов и ноутов с клавой будет рости тоже.
<Es6> все вернется на круги своя! Был юникс, потом линукс, потом появился юнити и стал опять юникс :-)
<only_you> все катится к планшетам в облаках(
<[Raiden]> на данный момент старые де для десктопа подходят лучше чем юнити или гшелл. Надо было делать презеты наверное
<[Raiden]> гном выкрутится - он с расширениями
<[Raiden]> а вот юнити
<[Raiden]> ну всмысле выбор ифейса надо было делать, или автодетект - тач - 1 ифейс, нет тача - другой
<TBAPb> гугл из браузера ОС сделали, пусть гном тоже удивит))
<[Raiden]> )
<Es6> Ох.. всегда в воздухе висело тревожное ожидание чего-то феерического от линукс и... ни-фи-га :-)
<valyuta> всем привет
<Es6> Помните когда мелокософт обделались с вистой? Ух.. все потирали руки, что вот он ВЕНДЕКАПЕЦ :-)
<camozzi> Es6: а нафик оно, что-то феерическое то в линуксе? имхо он и так хорош
<Es6> camozzi, разумеется хорош, раз мы тут сидим и о нем болтаем :-)
<[Raiden]> и так фееричен :)
<camozzi> Es6: с него же сидя к тому же  :)
<Es6> camozzi, а вот это совсем не обязательно :-)
<camozzi> Es6: ну нееее, я на нетбуке с под форточки в инете не бываю...
<rty4047> когда 95 выпустили тогда и началось самое феерическое. dr dos, ibm dos жили никому не мешали.
<[Raiden]> за последние 5 лет самое интересное изменение в линуксе - это композитные вм. А так впоринципе всё как было , так и есть. Ну ещё кде со совей плазмой и ГШ
<[Raiden]> и ещё всеми ругаемый пульс
<[Raiden]> или почти всеми )
<valyuta> интересная у вас дискуссия)
<camozzi> [Raiden]: пульс аудио? не айс штука
<Es6> а про любителей консольки забыл, интеловский фреймбуфер на любые разрешения а?
<[Raiden]> и ещё временами стали компы продаватьсяс линем. 5 лет назад это было сильно реже.
<Es6> 2 года назад о таком даже помечтать было нереально
<rty4047> там еще под dos графическая оболочка lostdows была...
<Es6> rty4047, это когда под окнами гуляли диплодоги?
<Nor8> Какой-нибудь хороший фри впн сервис знает кто-нибудь? Или такого в природе не существует?
<Es6> а многих еще не было на свете кто сидит на канале :-)
<[Raiden]> Es6: Ну, любые разрешения в консоли были по разному доступны и раньше. И сча у меня в консоли родное разрешение моника через uvesa
<Es6> да ладно это как?
<Es6> я имею ввиду раньше?
<[Raiden]> но ваще кмс и перенос некоторой части видеодров в ядро - впринципе тоже заметное изменение )
<Es6> vesa не мог только квадратные и максимум 1280 1024 кажись
<Es6> мог*
<[Raiden]> Es6: У меня в 2000 году была видеокарта рива 128 ,  нормальынй фреймбуфер через драйвер rivafb и ещё можно было налету разрешения менять командой fbset
<solvex> хм
<solvex> что то не пойму в настройках 1360x768
<Es6> именно, я помню еще чтоб заюзать кмс из анстейбла брал ядро, и только так разрешение получалось широкое
<solvex> а реально 1280х768
<Es6> [Raiden], какие?
<solvex> куда пилить?
<[Raiden]> Es6: что какие? dri же
<webb> если с убунтой всё так тяжко будет с этой юниту.. я лично на арч или генту перейду =)
<Es6> ох.. 2000 год, ну конечно, в те времена ваще было не важно какое, труба-же
<solvex> Видео GeForce 220 дрова проприетарные
<[Raiden]> webb: а в арче или генте что будет у тебя в качестве гуи?
<Es6> юнити :-)
<webb> еще не решил)
<webb> хахах нуу
<webb> но наверно гном)
<webb> он более минималистичен
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Es6> скомпиленное с какими-нибудь шаманскими ключами :-
<webb> ну месяцок помучаюсь, потом уже как родная будет)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В гноме 3-ем компиз еще не прикрутили?
<webb> что меня в арче удивило.. команда pacman =)
<webb> ка кто так
<[Raiden]> Nor8: это уже опсосано тут 100 раз
<[Raiden]> в фаллбэ кмоде можно юзать компиз
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не участвовал в этой процедуре
<[Raiden]> а ГШ намертво привязан в муттер и по сути является частью вм
<TBAPb> fedora крутая? там вообще в чем вся соль?
<Nor8> Федора сырая
<Nor8> Вот и вся соль
<TBAPb> хм
 * Es6 федору 14 неосилил
<rty4047> тормоз она. главная проблема.
<Es6> и ШГ
<camozzi> федора... красная шапка чтоль?
<TBAPb> не, то ред хат
<Nor8>  Федора тестовая ветка шапки говорят
<Es6> после убунту она покажется как велик из разных запчастей
<rekcuFniarB> yum — УГ
<Es6> rekcuFniarB, ну зачем так, в консольке она прекрасный линукс, вон РедХет, ЦентОС рулят нормально
<Es6> а вот турецкий линукс, говорят хороший..
<Nor8> Турецкий не православный, в прямом и переносном смысле ))))
<rty4047> из-за проблем с нужным для работы сканером и принтером centos отложил.
<Es6> rty4047, знаете толк в извращениях :-)
<Es6> этож линукс, тут либо стабильность либо новый софт - выбирайте!
<only_you> вибираем дебиан
<rty4047> выберите netbsd и попробуйте там новомодную игрушку под wine завести. Получиться - в ноги поклонюсь.
<Es6> а чо, как раз тестинг - золотая середина между стабильно и ново :-)
<secret> Привет друзья
<Es6> rty4047, *бсд не лучшая платформа для игр, например даже драйверов для джойстика нет :-)
<secret> кто может русский канал админов
<secret> Подсказать
<Es6> ээ... поищи на каналах где мультики японские смотрят.
<secret> Почему там:-D
<rty4047> а там и поддержки рендеринга через gpu нет. Так что придется не в алаварах мышкой кликать а работать.
<Es6> дык админы-же
<Es6> борода-свитер-пиво-мультики
<Es6> rty4047, что касается десктопа, то *BSD сами по себе очень прикольные игрушки!
<secret> Я тоже админ но япона маму не смотрю. а какие еще русские каналы есть
<Es6> раньше на дебиановских крутые перцы сидели, здесь на фриноде и на oftc
<Es6> #debian-russian и здесь и там вроде
<secret> Спасибо. мне нужно с опытным как то связь. очень много вопросов связанных с пен тестингом
<Es6> ну-да, на oftc даже банили всегда если хоть че не поделу вякнул :-)
<secret> Ну я считаю что бан это слишком. человек пытается узнать больше а ему палки в колеса. думаю это неправильно. нужно наоборот помогать братьям Линуксоидам
<Es6> нет, там канал такой, только по делу
<Es6> а по болтать на фриноде
<secret> А понял. а дебиан еще работает?
<Es6> всмысле?
<only_you> secret: да, но иногда в бсод падает
<secret> Ну на нем есть люди или 2 с половиной человека на канале
<only_you> secret: вся убунта на нем, ваш кеп
<camozzi> secret: зайди да глянь
<Es6> там не нужно региться
<secret> Смотри ка все проснулись:-D
<Es6> а народу всегда было мало, но не в количестве счастье :-)
<secret> Ну вообще да главное чтоб народ был грамотный знающий
<only_you> не так уж и мало - 4-ій по популярности дистр
<Es6> на каналах я имел ввиду
<secret> Я про канал не про ось
<inkvizitor68sl> secret: #debian, как бэ
<lukinfore> !sudo
<ubuntuhelp> sudo — команда для запуска программ с привилегиями суперпользователя (root). Более подробную информацию Вы можете найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Sudo для !GUI приложений: !Gksu (Gnome, XFCE), !Kdesudo (KDE).
<inkvizitor68sl> secret: дебианщикам не нужно общаться на русском языге
<secret> В iptables есть разбирающиеся?
<secret> Инквизитор ну на нашем великом и могучем все же проще
<inkvizitor68sl> nope
<Es6> а как будет на нашем iptables?
<inkvizitor68sl> russian is the hardest lang in the workd
<inkvizitor68sl> world
<rty4047> chinese
<inkvizitor68sl> Es6: таблицы интернет протоколов
<inkvizitor68sl> rty4047: он легче
<Es6> тогда лучше на англиком :-)
<secret> Кстати почему при запуске через ssh в локальной сети 1с через пару минут вылетает. хотя ошибок никаких нет несколько раз проверял
<inkvizitor68sl> secret: 1с.. через ssh  ?
<secret> Именно
<inkvizitor68sl> через проброс иксов, мб?
<secret> ну как обычно да через ssh -X и далее по сценарию
<secret> Окно приветствия логин пароль вхожу 2 минуты и вылетает
<solvex[mobile]> индексацию потом требует?
<solvex[mobile]> и обычно нормально заходит?
<secret> Один раз выдал потом все вроде как безошибочно
<secret> Да нормально
<solvex[mobile]> если переиндексациб
<solvex[mobile]> не требует то либо еще запущено либо нормально завершается
<secret> Думаю нужно в конфиге самой 1с покопаться
<inkvizitor68sl> secret: потому что после логина открывается другое приложение
<inkvizitor68sl> secret: а его не туннелировал
<inkvizitor68sl> по идее
<DarkLiveMan> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<ppshah> доброй ночи
<dmay> ppshah: что сломал?
<ppshah> подскажите почему слетает частота монитора, карточка нвидиа, букваль пару часов полетело
<ppshah> зашел только в обычный гном
<ppshah> не unity,
<ppshah> в xorg.conf секция screen
<ppshah> Identifier     "Screen0"
<ppshah>     Device         "Device0"
<ppshah>     Monitor        "Monitor0"
<ppshah>     DefaultDepth    24
<ppshah>     Option         "TwinView" "0"
<ppshah>     Option         "metamodes" "1152x864_75 +0+0; 1152x864 +0+0"
<ppshah>     SubSection     "Display"
<ppshah>         Depth       24
<ppshah>     EndSubSection
<ppshah> Option         "metamodes" помоему этого не было раньше, или я не замечал
<dmay> я за бан
<ppshah> какой бан, за paste?
<dmay> а ты догадливый
<ppshah> тут пару строчек всего
<Es6> бан-бан
<dmay> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<ppshah> больше не буду
<ppshah> извиниет
<dmay> skai|offline: ну чоты всё время спишь, когда не надо, подлый нигадяй?
<ppshah> эх вы... а еще сообщество. только и думаете чтоб забанить кого
<Es6> в этом соль!
<dmay> велком ту интернетс :3
<Es6> бох зачем создал людей?
<dmay> Es6: плодиться и размножаться, там так и написано
<rty4047> оффтоп это был другие боги пока спали )
<dmay> ppshah: попробуй из метамодес вторую часть удалить, где без _75
<dmay> но чур я за последствия не отвечаю :3
<Es6> а плодиться и размножаться зачем?
<dmay> Es6: тебя спрашивать чтоль создавали? а ну марш плодиться и размножаться
<dmay> партия сказала "надо" - комсомол ответил "есть"
<Es6> деревце-то зачем поставил? Чтобы было за что банить :-)
<dmay> Es6: это которое неопалимая чотатам? так там наоборот, вербовал локального админа же
<Es6> не, то которой для познания добры и зла
<ppshah> опять на 60 герц спрыгнуло
<dmay> а, ну да, ну да. это был эпичнейший бан в истории
<dmay> ppshah: у тебя ЭЛТ чтоль, что тебя герцы волнуют?
<ppshah> да
<dmay> а заработать на нормальный монитор?
<ppshah> а этот чем плох,
<ppshah> мне он нравится
<Es6> а глазки?
<ppshah> пока смотрят нормально
<Es6> а излучение?
<dmay> тем что он древнее устаревшее мамно мамонта, занимающее полстола, да :3
<[Raiden]> почитайте про xorg.conf , gtf и modeline - часто помогает.  Метамодет - нвидиевский синтаксис - можно не использовать.
<[Raiden]> метамодес*
<dmay> [Raiden]: ну вот, пришёл. а мы только решили новичка затюкать (
<[Raiden]> )
<Es6> библию хотели протолкнуть...
<Es6> к прочтению всмысле
<NoOova_away> доброй ночи господа
<dmay> NoOova_away: что сломал?
<dmay> NoOova_away: а библию читал?
<NoOova_away> dmay: всё работает! пришёл по троллить перед сном
<Es6> тогда скажи, зачем бох создал людей?
<dmay> NoOova_away: у ppshah соскакивает частота ЭЛТ моника, а он не хочет идти зарабатывать на новый ЖК
<NoOova_away> Es6: ты бы не хотел иметь свой мир? =)
<dmay> NoOova_away: фас
<ppshah> ))))) однако...
<NoOova_away> ppshah: при рахрешении экрана 640 на 480 частота монитора не важна!
<dmay> в стране заводы стоят, а ему на свое зрение плевать!
<NoOova_away> даже на 60 Гц видно все прекрастно и зрение не устаёт
<dmay> NoOova_away: ога, не устает. просто в какой то момент выключается )
<Es6> NoOova_away, речь не о мире, а о людях
<NoOova_away> Es6: мы просто предполагаем что бог создал человека?
<ppshah> TwinView откуда появилось? раньше его не было
<ppshah> и metamodes
<NoOova_away> возможно было скучно
<[Raiden]> это опции нвидиевского драйвера
<Es6> нет, все началось с того что ppshah непонравилось что его предложили банить :-)ъ
<[Raiden]> сами появитьтся не могли - что-то сделал.
<[Raiden]> и в целом это пофиг
<[Raiden]> nvidia-settings не позволяет чтоли нужынй рефреш выбрать?
<NoOova_away> кто нибудь ставил 3.0?
<rekcuFniarB> 3.0.3 у мея
<rekcuFniarB> *меня
<[Raiden]> NoOova_away: гном или ядро?
<[Raiden]> )
<NoOova_away> чем отличается?
<rekcuFniarB> гном от ядра? :D
<ppshah> позволяет, только при завершении сеанса оно опять отваливается
<NoOova_away> [Raiden]: хммм) я имел ввиду ядро, но про гном тоже интересно
<[Raiden]> ppshah: гуд. Там кнопка есть что бы сохранить в xorg.conf
<ppshah> дык уже раз 5 перепробовал, не помогает,
<rty4047> а если к встроенной подключить не отваливается?
<NoOova_away> ppshah: нет не гном от ядра. я печатаю одной рукой а другой ем блин
<ppshah> и удалял уже
<ppshah> и заново через nvidia-xconf делал, не помогает почему то
<NoOova_away> а в Xorg это модно прописать?
<NoOova_away> можно?
<[Raiden]> nvidia-xconfig ?
<[Raiden]> что такое nvidia-xconf  ?
<ppshah> Да, в стандартных гномовских настройках монитора нет нужного мне разрешения, может в этом соль
<ppshah> оно создает заново xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> nvidia-xconfig создает xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> а потом правиш ьег ов нвидиа сеттингс и всё.
<[Raiden]> Возможен 1 ньюанс.
<[Raiden]> Что ты что-то выбирал в гномовской программе
<ppshah> ytn
<ppshah> нет
<[Raiden]> и когда логинишся всё сбивается до этих опций
<[Raiden]> можно проверить под другим юзером
<ppshah> все так
<[Raiden]> ну значит тебе над онайти конфиг этой гномовской хрени и удалить
<[Raiden]> или сначала всетаки проверь так ли это , создав нового юзера и не запская этот настройщик
<ppshah> когда сохраняю конфиг в nvidia-settings то добавляется это
<[Raiden]> Option         "metamodes" "1152x864_75 +0+0; 1152x864 +0+0"
<ppshah> да
<[Raiden]> короче. 1. проверить идею того что все сбивается из-за гномовского конфигуратора. 2. если это не так -  идем в гугл и читаем про xorg.conf gtf и modeline
<[Raiden]> больше у меня лично идей нет
<ppshah> подправил, сейчас попробую
<ppshah> все заработало, просто в стандартном поставил настройки по умолчанию
<ppshah> странное явление
<[Raiden]> гуд. В общем гномовская хрень хранит настройки у юзера и может из после логина применять
<ppshah> спасибо
<ppshah> возьмем на заметку
<[Raiden]> но бывают моменты когда  настройщиком нвидии не реально выставить.  Тогда моделайн помогает в .конфе
<shelest> привет всем!
<shelest> все уже спят?
<Es6> говори, не спят"
<shelest> вопрос ламерский
<Es6> давай, это я могу
<shelest> ку меня emacs при работе в octave-mode не все в консоль выводит
<Es6> так... а не ламерский?
<shelest> :( я туплю не знаю как сделать чтоб info в правильный поток сбрасывалось :(
<Es6> дык этож проблемы эмакса а не убунту - другой канал :-)
<shelest> а нету его :(
<Es6> не поверю никада
<shelest> сам глянь -- только английкий
<Es6> ну вот
<Es6> значит сначал английский потом эмакс
<shelest> ну она говорят что надо изменить параметры потоков выхода чтоб он в то же окно сбраслывался
<shelest> но вот это теория - как на практике это реализовать непонятно -- в гугле есть ссылки на octave-mode котрый занимается в основном форматированием m-файлов
<Es6> фиг знает, я только vi могу файлик поправить и все :-)
<shelest> ви не крут -- там нет встроенного браузера
<shelest> и ирк клиента, и майл клиента и шахмат и психоаналитики
<Es6> жесть, нахера мне браузер в редакторе?
<shelest> ну как - тчоб можно было гуглить не выходя из редактора
<Es6> понимаю...
<shelest> и планировщик задач и встроенная википедия
<shelest> как я без этого?
<Es6> мы как раз сегодня обсуждали Gnome OS
<shelest> а вот встроенный интерпретатор octave help не в тот поток выводит
<shelest> пичаль :( как я без него?
 * shelest горько плачет
<Es6> ну как, выкинь эмакс
<shelest> мне нечем его заменить
<Es6> а как же gedit?
<shelest> там есть психоаналитик?
<Es6> психоаналитик в поликлинике а не в редакторе должен быть
<shelest> а поддержка refernce management software?
<shelest> а интерпретатор формул Tex?
<Es6> не, я лучше библию почитаю
<shelest> а как же  почтовый клиент,
<shelest> как в конце-концов я буду в ирк писать? сейчяас я пишу через emacs
<Es6> весь вечер главу не могу осилить :-)
<rty4047> а ядро с драйверами и системой управления процессами там есть?
<Es6> всех вылечат!
<shelest> Es6: попробуйте diatheke-mode это плагин к emacs для чтения библии
<Es6> спасибо, я еще не окончательно выжил из ума :-)
<shelest> там можно делать удобные ссылки на главы и он замечательно интегрируется с планировщиком задач emacs
<shelest> :( пичаль! Консоль не в тот поток!
<Es6> а карандашем я могу там подчеркивать? и библии мне нужно две на русском и итальянском.. и маркером, и страницы вырывать и ...
<shelest> не уверен насчет поддержки вырывания страниц -- остальное есть
<shelest> впрочем страницы вырываются нажатием CTRL+K
<Es6> да ваш эмакс вместе к компузерум курит против просто карандаша, которым можно писать на полях :-)
<shelest> писать на полях в емаксе можно с помозью плагина reftex
<Es6> а запах книги?
<shelest> можно потом заметки скомпоновать в виде файла википедии
<shelest> запах книги... я таким не пользовался
<Es6> вот... напиши плагин
<shelest> да, воможно поддержка запаха книг еще не внедрена. :(
<shelest> плохой, негодный emacs!
<Es6> вот и я о том же
<Es6> компьютер надо юзать в последнюю очередь, когда на бумаге не помещается :-)
<rty4047> на бумаге разрешение выше...
<Es6> именно, и графика не тормозит
<Es6> а какие Ш в книгах а...
<shelest> как в книгах изменить ориентацию текста и размер шрифта?
<shelest> не могу найти этих настроек
<Es6> да проще некуда
<Es6> поворот на 90 и по ближе к глазкам
<rty4047> утилитой "линза".
<Es6> а словари да, лучше на компе, яндекс-гугл и тд, тут не поспоришь, ибо скорость
<Es6> вот тут тот самый случай когда бумаги слишком много надо перелопатить :-)
<Es6> а вот эмакс опять не нужен :-)
<shelest> отчего же в емаксе есть утилита поиска по онлайн словарям и поддержка словарей стардикт
<shelest> так то в емаксе словарь встроен в редактор - не надо отвлекаться от текста
<Es6> зуб даю те онлайн сервисы которые юзаю не осилит
<shelest> зуб беру
<Es6> да ладно и ита-рус есть хороший?
<Es6> с ударениями?
<shelest> не смотрел еще
<Es6> и не стоит, даже у лингво без ударений
<shelest> я думаю что надо емакс перетащить на генту и перейти полностью в консоль
<Es6> и в яндексе
<shelest> а ударенич -- они не нужны
<shelest> вообще русскиц язык не нужен
<Es6> я говорю про ита
<Es6> там если без ударений учить слова то будешь как чурка на рынке говорить и читать
<Es6> впрочем так везде
<rty4047> УдарЕния пИшутся тАк.
<Es6> где?
<dmay> о, у вас тут кружок любителей словесности?
<rty4047> В БлОгопомОйках
<Es6> просто для инглиша как правило есть транскрипция и это решает все вопросы
<Es6> dmay, мы нашли изъян у эмакс!
<dmay> Es6: ой да ладно?
<dmay> он не умеет порабощать вселенную?
<Es6> если через него читать книгу, то она не пахнет...
<dmay> фу, фтопку такой софт
<Es6> вот такой он свободный софт
<rty4047> http://pastebin.com/jeMt0yYX
<Es6> в емаксе наверняка такая есть
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-28
<Guest70228>  /msg ubuntuhelp !wolf_metal *
<KyuuBe> есть проблема с одной софтиной
<KyuuBe> при запуске выдает GLib-CRITICAL **: g_hash_table_insert_internal: assertion `hash_table != NULL' failed
<KyuuBe> и нет части элементов меню
<KyuuBe> вот если от рута запустить, то все ок
<mva> гуглить не пробовал? :)
<Nomicos> Всем ку.
<Shalom> HI!
<Shalom> Кто может подсказать прогу чтобы собирать свои дистры?
<shenmue> я
<Shalom> иии?))
<shenmue> что и? ты спросил кто может указать. я ответил. ты же не просил название проги
<Shalom> ты просто очередной тролль(
<Shalom> твоя помощь не нужна
<Shalom> только время отнимаете
<Shalom> у нормальных людей
<shenmue> aptoncd к примеру
<shenmue> а вообще есть гугол и полноооооооооооооооооо мануалов
<shenmue> что бы время не отнимать у нормальных людей
<Shalom> только со стороны видно нормальный ты или нет, не суди о себе сам!
<Nomicos> Shalom, Linux from Stratch - для сбора собственных дистрибутивов.
<skai> @kick Shalom не разводи скандалы
<Shalom> Ну так вот ты и показал свою "нормальность"!
<valera> истерика
<valera> это был тест
<shenmue> Shalom, http://goo.gl/iI0so это так сложно?
<Shalom> Школоло просто , дети не контролируют себя...
<Shalom> В гугл тоже только школьники и посылают, сами ничего не знают и сказать не могут, только вид делают, сходи туда то, сделай то то...
<shenmue> язабан
<Shalom> ну и на х мне такие помошники? я что сам этого не делал?
<valera> за все время я до сих пор под впечатлением от сообщества gentoo
<shenmue> ппц вот как таким помогать?
<shenmue> ссылки есть. тебе сюда статью скопировать? которые мы сами и пишем для вас
<valera> Shalom, если тут нет ответа, сходи на англоязычный канал... а вообще какой вопрос?
<skai> @kick shenmue читай правила и не разводи скандалы
<Shalom> ну так если ты некомпетент ,так зачем и рот вообще открывать?
<skai> @kick Shalom читай правила и не разводи скандалы
<skai> shenmue: прости:)
<skai> shenmue: автодополнением твой ник высветился.
<skai> shenmue: я и не заметил
<shenmue> да лана
<valera> попал под горячую руку)
<skai> рикошет
<shenmue> просто сюда трудно попасть через транспорт жабы. мог бы и не вернутся оО
<skai> хотя и ты заслуживал.не кормите тролля.и не кормитесь с детей
<skai> если ведет себя неадекватно - не общайтесь с ним
<skai> если начинает ругаться - зовите
<shenmue> как то через раз пускает...
<wildDAlex> Люди, спасайте ). Сбросил значени Компиза на значения по-умолчанию. Пропали все панели, все меню. Хз, как вернуть.
<valera> все панели?!
<valera> это как?
<valera> компиз панелями не занимается
<shenmue> заголовки окон?
<shenmue> компиз занимается. прозрачность понели и чот там еще
<wildDAlex> Панель стандартная наверху пропала. Даш пропал, панель юнити пропала.
<skai> shenmue: у него юнити.а юнити - плагин к компизу
<TBAPb2> ребут лечит?
<wildDAlex> Нет, ребут не помогает.
<skai> wildDAlex: зайди в ccsm и настрой вручную
<valera> а, да да... сраный юнити
<shenmue> skai у меня нету юнити. так что с ним проблем не знаю. но вот внешний вид 11.10 понравился. попробую
<valera> а еще можно попробовать в домашней дире убить настройки компиза и перелогинеться
<shenmue> в след году. как пофиксят все=)
<wildDAlex> skai, как бы в него зайти.
<skai> shenmue: ну так впринципе используя compiz scale - мона к юнити привыкнуть
<skai> wildDAlex: правой кнопкой по рабочему столу работает как раньше?
<shenmue> мне гном2 больше всех нря.
<wildDAlex> В домашней дире я удалил папку compiz, не помогло.
<TBAPb> гном3 крутой
<skai> гном2 удобный
<skai> но гтк3 няшно
<Nomicos> А с момента выпуска 11.04 много изменений Unity потерпел?
<wildDAlex> Ааа. Заработало. Спасибо. Оказывается я отключил юнити плагин в компизе.
<TBAPb> ну гном3 удобнее. честно
<skai> а юнити похоже на гном2 по удобству.а как допилят панельку - так вообще норма
<valera> wildDAlex, у меня настройки компиза похоже в ~/.cache/compizconfig-1
<wildDAlex> valera, у меня они в ~/.config/compizconfig-1. Я их тоже удалил, не помогло.
<valera> wildDAlex, какая у тебя DE?
<valera> я что-то пропустил
<wildDAlex> Гном, Юнити. Стандартная установка Убунты.
<valera> так гном или юнити?!
<wildDAlex> Юнити.
<skai> напомню различия.гном - де. компиз - вм. юнити - плагин к компизу
<wildDAlex> Но иногда логинюсь в классический сеанс, оттуда наверное и папка.
<valera> значит убивай все конфиги от юнити и перелогин
<valera> skai, на данный момент?
<wildDAlex> Да заработало уже ).
<wildDAlex> Правой кнопкой на рабочем столе открыл терминал и оттуда ccsm. Спасбо Скаю. Включил Юнити.
<skai> valera: навсегда
<total__> добрый день
<valera> skai, ах да, они же на третий гном перебираются...
<valera> простите, долго не пользовался линухом
<skai> valera: они перебираются на гтк3 и софт из третьего гнома.ибо юнити - часть виндлов менеджера, а не декстоп энвайромент.юнити - это как опенбокс.управляет окнами. может иметь фичи для запуска приложений. вот тока прилодений
<skai> своих не имеет, как ДЕ
<total__> помогите пожалуста с почтовым сервером, проблему описал здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=165723.0
<skai> valera: видишь разницу от гнома? юнити мона и как часть компиз-стандалон запускать.и юзать хоть кдешный софт, хоть тунар+прочие мелкие утилиты.
<skai> правда интеграция их не поддерживается.ибо юнити - пишут для убунты и выбор софта за мейнтейнерами и каноникалом
<valera> skai, да я остался на гом2
<valera> skai, юнити пока говнист
<valera> собственно компиз мне сейчас добавляет свистелко-перделки
<valera> из oneiric утянул себе новое ядро, дрова) будет новый xorg и его утяну)
<valera> а так строго на netty...
<valera> natty*
<valera> так верхняя панель в юнити это уже панель от юнити?
<Corsair> добрый день.
<shenmue> ага
<Corsair> будьте добры, подскажите как открыть определенный порт для внешнего мира?
<skai> Corsair: пробросить его на модеме
<Corsair> к сетевой подключен кабель (витая пара) в инет выхожу через pppoe
<total__>  помогите пожалуста с почтовым сервером, четвертый день не могу понять где ошибка, да и гугл молчит, проблему описал здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=165723.0
<skai> Corsair: проси у провайдера
<valera> total__, так, для справки, ты доки читал?
<Corsair> skai, дело в том - что пингуюсь, человек смог установить соединение по ftp
<total__> да
<Corsair> не видны 80 и 4111 порты
<skai> проси провайдера.его оборудование.или взломай его
<total__> настраивал по мануалу http://sudouser.com/ustanovka-pochtovogo-servera-postfix-dovecot-mysql-i-virtualnyx-domenov.html
<valera> о! такой вопрос. есть в динухе достойная замена HeidiSQL?
<valera> линухе*
<freemax> народ, привет!
<freemax> случайно никто не сталкивался с проблемой в eiskaltDC++ Qt диалоги в чате отображаются китайскими иероглифами
<freemax> не работает поиск на русском
<[Raiden]> А кодировку выбрал хотя бы?
<[Raiden]> в настройках
<freemax> пробовал все по очереди
<freemax> ничего не выходит
<[Raiden]> Ясно. Я не сталкивался
<skai> freemax: а версию последнюю ставил?
<[Raiden]> у меня работает ок
<freemax> сейчас стоит windows-1251
<freemax> да через терминал
<freemax> 2.2.3
<freemax> могу скрин скинуть
<skai> freemax: с ппа поставить unstable 2.2.4 не?
<freemax> можно попробовать
<freemax> извините, отойти надо
<lukinfore> ку
<lukinfore> скажите гксудо должно само, без плясок Хавторити в команду передавать (не от рута)?
<[Raiden]> передавать что?
<lukinfore> ну, чтобы на текущем хсервере запускать
<[Raiden]> А..
<[Raiden]> да, так сразу происходит и с судо тоже.
<lukinfore> хз, у меня и судо, и гк судо не делает
<[Raiden]> а вот с sudo -i или sudo su уже нет. Тут надо разрешение давать командой xhost
<lukinfore> sux нормально пашет
<lukinfore> но смысл в беспарольности
<[Raiden]> lukinfore: Фиг знает, у всех же пашет. Точнее gksu для этого и сзодан
<lukinfore> т.е. можно делатьsudo sux - user command
<[Raiden]> соз*
<lukinfore> так от рута делает
<lukinfore> а от другого юзера - не
<[Raiden]> Да, дествительно
<[Raiden]> от другого нет
<lukinfore> аппрувед?
<lukinfore> баг чтоле запостить)
<[Raiden]> Врятли это баг
<lukinfore> а что?
<[Raiden]> это нормально поведение иксов, я думаю. Надо разрешение делать
<lukinfore> дело в  том что по стрейсу видно - в тмп копируется хавторити
<lukinfore> но команда его достать уже не может
<lukinfore> рут-то просто исходного юзера кукисы читает
<[Raiden]> xhost si:localuser:zxc
<[Raiden]> sudo -u zxc totem
<skai> кстати sudo -s будет запускать приложение с правами рута но в окружении юзера
<[Raiden]> lukinfore: возможн оесть другие варианты, помимо того что выше. Я незнаю
<lukinfore> [Raiden], угу, xhost катит
<lukinfore> я уже просто в sudoers sux'ы позакидывал
<lukinfore> тоже костыль канеш
<lukinfore> мне кажется всеже типа бага
<skai> а ты что пытался достичь?
<lukinfore> gksudo -u user xterm рабочего
<lukinfore> например
<skai> запустить от другого юзера?
<[Raiden]> я не очень понял что такое sux
<[Raiden]> ключа x вроде у суд овообще нет
<lukinfore> скрипт-враппер вокруг су
<lukinfore> в репах есть
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок
<skai> !pm > freemax
<ubuntuhelp> freemax, please see my private message
<stolzus> skai: спасибо :)
<Usinsk52> всем здрасте, буду рад если поможете. возникла проблема: установил ubuntu 11.04 все вроде бы нормально. но, когда открываю любое окошко и сворачиваю его, оно остается на месте, и так со всем.
<webb> попробуй откл unity
<Usinsk52> знать бы как)
<webb> Экран для входа в систему - класический, перезагружаемся
<Usinsk52> сейчас попробую
<freemax> skai: можно вам скинут скрин
<skai> нет
<freemax> так в общем вы помочь мне с моим вопросом не можете?
<webb> freemax в чем проблема?
<freemax> webb проблемой в eiskaltDC++ Qt диалоги в чате отображаются китайскими иероглифами
<freemax>  не работает поиск на русском
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/ сюда кидай. Мы тоже посмотрим
<webb> не слышал о таком вообще =)
<skai> freemax: а зачем?ты же русский не используешь
<freemax> в смысле?
<total__>  помогите пожалуста с почтовым сервером, четвертый день не могу понять где ошибка, да и гугл молчит, проблему описал здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=165723.0
<freemax> вот ссылка http://itmages.ru/image/view/268386/7c151d34
<webb> ужас)
<freemax> так что делать то? ужас эт точно
<freemax> я уже пробовал в гугле переводить, полная чушь получается
<Vladislaw> ну текст программы не изменился, значит не кодировка системы
<[Raiden]> freemax: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0828/h_1314536292_4643565_acea30fff0.png
<Vladislaw> выход -- учить иероглифы
<[Raiden]> Забавный глюк. Может локаль стоит китайская? :)
<[Raiden]> впервые в жизни такое вижу
<Vladislaw> ну так в том же тексте "тема хаба" написано русским, рятли локаль
<[Raiden]> хотя айскальт юзаю ещё когда он валкнутом был, четвертый год
<freemax> версия сейчас 2.2.4 unstable до этого стояла 2.2.3 stable та же беда
<Usinsk52> webb: спасибо тебе огромное, помогло
<freemax> дак я уже форумы облазил никто ничего не знает
<[Raiden]> 1. удали в хомпапки её настройки, 2. удали анстейбл версию.  3. Поставь стабле и в настройках кодировку для хабов 1251
<freemax> буду issue писать в оффе
<freemax> делал уже
<freemax> только папку настройки если не удалял
<[Raiden]> ну значит ты какой-то особенный )
<freemax> а остальное менял
<freemax> )
<[Raiden]> .config/eiskaltdc++ удали
<[Raiden]> и попробуй ещё раз настроить
<[Raiden]> больше идей нет
<webb> Usinsk52 не за что =)
<[Raiden]> freemax: У меня в избранных хабах ещё у каждого выбрано 1251
<[Raiden]> незнаю важно это или нет
<[Raiden]> и версия 2.0.3
<freemax> Raiden а где эта папка находится
<[Raiden]> ~/.config/eiskaltdc++
<[Raiden]> freemax: если наутилус, нажми ctrl+h или вид - показывать скрытые
<[Raiden]> 1 ксяк правда у меня с ним есть. Иногда вылетает при поиске.
<Vladislaw> у меня ЮТФ-8 кодировка по умолчанию для хабов
<[Raiden]> меняй
<Vladislaw> зачем и так норм
<[Raiden]> Хм, ну незнаю. Те русские хабы котоыре я использую - в 1251
<[Raiden]> хотя что по умолчанию не важно, если у избранных выбрано
<Vladislaw> только что менял на различные результата ноль, кириллица как и при ЮТФ-8 все ок
<freemax> Raiden все, спасибо, помог, в кодироке хаба была проблема
<freemax> стоял CD-69 че то в этом роде
<total__> похоже никто не сможет мне помочь с почтовым сервером...
<webb> Похоже
<freemax> )
<webb> какой в kde стандартный браузер?
<webb> в kubuntu
<skai> какой установишь
<sharikoff> Конкверор
<andrey_> firefox
<[Raiden]> konqueror или rekonq
<sharikoff> :)
<andrey_> гг
<[Raiden]> Я пользуюсь фф
<webb> rekonq ;)
<webb> да мне для теста нужен, а так у меня мазила стоит
<skai> webb: ты поставил целую корпорацию на комп?Оо
<skai> webb: ниче, что она в америке находится?
<webb> хахах
<valera> есть достойная замена HeidiSQL?
<andrey_> зачем?
<andrey_> он разве не кроссплатформ?
<valera> нет, только под вайном
<valera> хочется нативных вещей
<andrey_> try mysqlworkbench
<valera> оно на яве?
<andrey_> незнаю
<andrey_> это важно?
<valera> да, я люблю быстрые вещи
<valera> на сколько я знаю этот mysqlworkbench тормозной
<valera> но я попробую
<gadjetX> åñòü òóò êòî æèâîé?
<ubuntuhelp> gadjetX! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<anatoliy> ÐÒÉ×ÅÔ
<ubuntuhelp> anatoliy! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<webb> ubuntuhelp ( 20:02:43 ): anatoliy! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<webb> =(
<anatoliy> привет всем
<anatoliy> нужна помощь
<webb> ку
<gadjetX> привет
<anatoliy> старенький комп с виндой хр работает отлично. а с убунтой виснет
<webb> где, как и когда он виснит
<DarkMist> òÁÚ Ä×Á ÐÒÏ×ÅÒËÁ Ó×ÑÚÉ!!??
<ubuntuhelp> DarkMist! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<webb> ubuntuhelp ( 20:06:03 ): DarkMist! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<webb> =(
<anatoliy> виснет в браузере. причем просто при перелистівании вкладок. виснет в простенькой игрушке под вайном. виснет  при подключении к удаленному рабочему столу
<dark_> еще раз
<dark_> проверка связи!!
<dark_> ау??
<webb> да да?
<dark_> ура!
<dark_> спасибо
<webb> не за что =)
<gadjetX> народ кто нить тут смотрел или практиковался поhttp://www.specialist.ru ?
<webb> сомпиз вкл?
<dark_> народ такой вопрос раскладка клавиатуры нето пишет(
<anatoliy> да вкл.
<webb> отключи его + администратирования Дополнительные драйвера что-нибудь пишут?
<dark_> если подключаю usb клаву то все нормально
<webb> дарк, у тебя ноут?
<anatoliy> драйверов для моей системы нет
<webb> виснит на чистой убунте?
<anatoliy> что значит на чистой?
<anatoliy> я мало знаком с линуксом...
<webb> ну давно уставливал её?
<anatoliy> месяца 1,5 назад. сначала 11.04.. но там постоянно все вислор. снес - поставил 10.04 - как минимум раз в день все зависает намертво
<webb> хм, странно...
<anatoliy> не реагирует ни на одну кнопку
<anatoliy> полько резет
<solvex> мб железо?
<anatoliy> как. куда копать?
<webb> Попробуй на форуме написать, может там помогут
<anatoliy> спс
<webb> но да, вероятнее проблема с железом
<solvex> видео какое?
<webb> и попробуй компиз откл
<solvex> webb, ну грит с оффтопиком норм
<solvex> дада
<anatoliy> ати радеон 9100 интегрированное
<solvex> Система - Парамерта - Внешний вид - Без эффектов
<solvex> Парамаетры*
<anatoliy> ок
<rty4047> вывод cat /var/log/syslog на нужен.
<rty4047> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<rty4047> на момент зависания.
<anatoliy> ок
<anatoliy> как бы предугадать момент зависания
<rty4047> загрузиться с cd / flash после этого и посмотреть оттуда.
<anatoliy> отключил компиз (без эфектов). при сворачивании разворачивании окон- есть эфект.. как его отключить?
<emilpopel> привет
<webb> система-администратирование-экран для входа в систему - классический без эффектов и перезагрузись. Не помнею, есть ли такой вариант в 10.04
<webb> q
<rty4047> atatoliy: sudo apt-get install openbox потом openbox --replace
<emilpopel> у кого 100% работает убунту 11,04 с iphone 4
<anatoliy> openbox???? а что это?
<rty4047> это другой рисовальщик окон. без эффектов.
<emilpopel> у кого 100% работает убунту 11,04 с iphone 4
<emilpopel> нет таких???
<anatoliy> rty4047, (openbox:1767): Openbox-WARNING **: Openbox is configured for 4 desktops, but the current session has 2.  Overriding the Openbox configuration.
<emilpopel> у кого 100% работает убунту 11,04 с iphone 4
<Escsun> emilpopel, убунту не причем )
<emilpopel> почти согласен
<emilpopel> но мне никак не заставить его открыть все папки которые мне нужны
<emilpopel> я все (наверно) прочитал
<emilpopel> и делал и скачивал
<emilpopel> все без толку
<Escsun> нечего покупать хлам)
<emilpopel> тут есть вещи без которых мне уже никак
<emilpopel> на других телефонах такого нет
<dark_> люди что делать неправильно букавы печатают((
<TBAPb> руки нерправильно печатают буквы?)
<dark_> в винде все нормально  а убунте верхний ряд цыфры вместо букв((
<TBAPb> йцукен —
<TBAPb> этот ряд?
<dark_> ага((
<TBAPb> слои смотрел?
<dark_> не физически все норм
<dark_> пока клаву неподключил все печатало нормально
<dark_> я на ноуте
<TBAPb> раскладки проверь
<dark_> жена говорит нет цифравой клавы я ей подключил обычную клавиатуру
<dark_> и началось((
<dark_> только систему настроил((
<TBAPb> а фн кнопка есть?
<dark_> да
<dark_> 000**
<dark_> йопт!!!!!
<dark_> а как ты узнал??
<TBAPb> на ноутах она есть:)
<dark_> да нет!!
<dark_>  с этой клавишей все нормально печатает!!
<dark_> вот спасибо
<TBAPb> нам лок включен наверно
<dark_> фух
<dark_> ладно ушел в сауну потом разберёмсуу
<TBAPb> ага
<skai> !ext4
<ubuntuhelp> ext4, или Четвёртая версия расширенной файловой системы, — журналируемая файловая система, используемая в ОС с ядром Linux. Основана на файловой системе ext3. См: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<skai> !ext
<ubuntuhelp> Extfs (Extended File System, расширенная файловая система) — первая файловая система, разработанная специально для ОС на ядре Linux. Наибольший возможный размер раздела и файла — 2 Гб. Максимальная длина имени файла — 255 символов. См: ext2, ext3, ext4.
<rty4047> !jfs
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='jfs'
<webb> !cms
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cms'
<webb> !ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<webb> !gni
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gni'
<webb> @gnu
<webb> !gnu
<ubuntuhelp> GNU (рекурсивный акроним от англ. GNU’s Not UNIX — "GNU — не Unix!") — свободная UNIX-подобная ОС, разрабатываемая Проектом GNU. См. http://www.gnu.org
<skai> !help > webb
<ubuntuhelp> webb, please see my private message
<webb> !web
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='web'
<webb> =(
<Guest69647> çäðàâñòâóéòå.
<ubuntuhelp> Guest69647! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<unguest> âû
<webb> ubuntuhelp ( 22:03:39 ): Guest69647! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<webb> r
<unguest> âû
<unguest> âû ëèíóêñîèäû?
<ubuntuhelp> unguest! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<unguest> s uma soshli, chto li. kto ispol'zuet utf-8 na irc
<skai> unguest: /join #freenode i vse pretenzii tuda
<unguest> nu eto dazhe komichno.
<webb> prowe norm irc klient poctavb
<unguest> mirc 7 podderzhivaet unicode
<unguest> i bol'she nichego.
<Sergey_IT> unguest, учить сюда пришел?
<unguest> v tom chisle, da.
<unguest> ya prosto ne ozhidal takoy neozhidannosti.
<Sergey_IT> unguest, установи утф и начинай
<unguest> pretty much breaks everything else
<andrey_> лол, наоборот utf это хорошо
<Sergey_IT> unguest, осиль для начала правила
<stolzus> #debian-ru на KOI8-r сидят
<skai> !ru > unguest
<ubuntuhelp> unguest, please see my private message
<unguest> skazhi eto irc kanalu 12-letnemw
<unguest> chto utf - horosho, a cp-1251 - ploho
<unguest> ubuntuhelp ya videl. sindrom vahtera.
<skai> @voice unguest
<rty4047> давайте ка лучше про настройки звука поговорим. а тролли подождут.
<unguest> a alsa uzhe otmenili?
<unguest> ili OSS
<unguest> ili chto tam bylo
<stolzus> ну что за дурак, ей богу
<skai> @kban --user unguest use utf-8 or die
<skai> @voice stolzus
<stolzus> :)
<rty4047> когда один источник работает на воспроизведение другие не могут. Без перекомпиляции альсы можно настроить?
<skai> ага.обнови пульсу
<webb> Тишинааа...
<solvex> в настройках дров стоит 1360х768, реально же стоит 1280х768. Как победить? GF 220 дрова проприетарные
<webb> ноут?
<solvex> нет
<solvex> стационар :)
<[Raiden]> xrandr |grep current выдает  1280х768?
<solvex> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1360 x 768, maximum 1360 x 768
<solvex> печаль
<[Raiden]> я думаю у тебя уже 1360х768
<solvex> а моник выдает 1280
<[Raiden]> Хм
<solvex> моник-телек
<[Raiden]> нехнаю тогда. Возьми картинку любую , отресайзь до 1360 x 768 , и посмотри влезает ли при 100%
<[Raiden]> с теликами ваще не сталкивался
<blackalegator> Всем привет!
<Sergey_IT> с теликами могут быть проблемы - перешивать может надо
<blackalegator> После установки mysql и apache2 CMS joomla не видит mysql. Никто не знает причину? Может модуль в apache включить какой надо?
<ivan1> Друг, а почему ты спрашиваешь
<solvex> хм
<ivan1> это тут?
<solvex> принтскрин показует 1360
<solvex> но все равно как то крупно
<blackalegator> сокет есть как в /tmp так и и в /var/ ...
<blackalegator> аааа сглупил я. Не добавил mysql в Php. Никто не знает как?
<solvex> php.ini
<blackalegator> спс
<rty4047> mplayer и audacity нормально теперь работают вместе с флешплюгином а vlc нет...
<[Raiden]> интересные у вас глючки
<wildDAlex> Блин. За столько лет наклепали тьму аудио-плееров под Линукс. И все какой-то калл.
<wildDAlex> Сколько не подбираю, все не подходит.
<wildDAlex> Сегодня нашел относительно новый - BeatBox, с заявленной поддержкой каталогизации коллекции на основе структуры директорий. Обрадовался.
<wildDAlex> И все равно не пашет.
<wildDAlex> Ничего лучше виндового Фубара нет.
<[Raiden]> Я пользуюсь клементином. Недостатки есть.
<rty4047> в debian 6 с этим все в порядке.
<webb> меня вся музыка, видео через онлайн устраивает..
<webb> wildDAlex, попробуй через вайн запустить то, что тебе необходимо с винды
<[Raiden]> )
<rty4047> а мне надо чтобы редактировать и предпрослушивать.
<wildDAlex> Каким образом в Дибиане лучше с плеерами? Они везде одинаковы.
<blackalegator> в php.ini путь сокета добавил... не работает mysql
<wildDAlex> Клементин страшно убог, уж простите, интерфейс ппц.
<[Raiden]> возможно.
<stolzus> wildDAlex: Deadbeaf
<wildDAlex> А через вайн запускать виндовый софт. Ну хз, не тру вей ).
<stolzus> wildDAlex: клон фубара
<blackalegator> + Почему-то реезвюсщта gecnjq
<blackalegator> ой
<[Raiden]> если у клементина плохой интерфейс, то простите, всё остальное под линукс совсем говно
<blackalegator> httpd.conf пустой почему-то
<only_you> stolzus: хороший плеер, только виснет иногда
<stolzus> собственно, разработчик и создавал его с такой мотивацией - как клон :)
<wildDAlex> ДидБиф по звучанию хорош, даже куе плюс апе понимает. Но организации коллекции никакой. Надоедает каждый раз вручную в него треки добавлять.
<stolzus> у меня не виснет
<stolzus> а
<stolzus> ты из тех, кто не любит сортировать папки :)
<wildDAlex> Меня бы устроил и стандратный Банши, если б он умел такую мелочь - упорядочивать коллекцию по папкам.
<wildDAlex> Работа с коллекцией на основе исполнителей/альбомов для меня не подходит (.
<only_you> когда там новая версия дидбифа війдет, не слішно?
<stolzus> я на ppa сижу
<Nor8> wildDAlex: Exaile тоже не умеет?
<stolzus> а на ЛОРе не было новостей
<wildDAlex> Nor8, Exail умеет кстати, но у него это далеко задвинутая фича и несколько неудобная.
<[Raiden]> а как ещё? База должна сортироваться по тегам, а не по папкам - имхо. Не важно в какой ппапке 1 из главных идей этого
<[Raiden]> Как по папкам я даже не понял - вам наверное хватит любого фм
<wildDAlex> Фубар умеет представлять папки как плейлист, вот этого хотелось бы хоть в каком-то плеере.
<wildDAlex> Raiden, у меня огромная коллекция остов, например. Внутри ОСТ может быть еще несколько, и в каждом куча исполнителей самых разных.
<[Raiden]> это как, скриншот можно?
<wildDAlex> Если я хочу послушать ОСТ в банши, то я банально не смогу этого сделать.
<wildDAlex> Скриншот не смогу наверное, винды больше нет ).
<[Raiden]> wildDAlex: в остах должно быть VA Или можно руками перенести в VA
<[Raiden]> )
<wildDAlex> Что за VA?
<[Raiden]> Various Artist
<wildDAlex> Ну не все скачанные релизы идеальны по тегам. Плюс бывает к одному произведению набор из десятка ОСТов и они никак не связаны.
<wildDAlex> Я понимаю, что это все херня, но хотелось бы удобства во всем ).
<Es6> "Арсенальное живое" хорошее?
<[Raiden]> wildDAlex: Что бы долго не флудить, покажу как у меня в клементине видно сборники http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0828/h_1314553705_1419703_37db139955.png
<webb> ну да, норм
<Pavia> Такой вопрос в домашнем каталоге куча скрытых папок от разных программ. Не подскажите как сделать так чтобы они находились в подпапке .appdata ?
<webb> лучше чем рифей или уральский мастер)
<Es6> [Raiden], ШГ-же...
<[Raiden]> Es6: А мне пофиг. Я вижу что написано
<Es6> ну такие надо патчить
<[Raiden]> ну и пачте, я то то тут причем
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> wildDAlex: Тут анонс был для гугл музыки, глянь, может он тоже что-нибудь умеет http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/google-music-app-frame-linux-ubuntu/
<[Raiden]> шрифты одна из самых последних вещей котоыре меня беспокоят.
<Nor8> Кстати, никто гугломузыкой не пользуется?
<Es6> да, юзеры делятся на два вида, одни "видят" а другие нет, причем те кто не видит ШГ куда счастливее :-)
<[Raiden]> wildDAlex: нормальный плейер с базой, смотрит название диска и если исполнители разыне , автоматом кидает в нужный раздел.
<Nor8> wildDAlex:  А аудациос умеет?
<wildDAlex> Сейчас еще попробую Клементин. Может с последнего раза, что я его пользовал, что-то изменилось.
<wildDAlex> Винамп-лайк плееры вообще не переношу ).
<Es6> а что  banshee плохой?
<[Raiden]> раньше экраны были маленткие и разрешения. И ифейс винампа имел право на жизнь. Кстати, я не понимаю как люди работаю на ноутах-пятнашках с фулл хд разрешением. 1024х768 и то мелковато казалось.
<wildDAlex> Не умеет куе и организация коллекции не нравится.
<Es6> как это не умеет куе?
<[Raiden]> Es6: баньши не умеет. До кучи ещё на моно написан
<Es6> а... угу у меня просто треки .ape
<Es6> думал он сам разбил
<Es6> да, ладно
<Es6> ух точно, много у моно в системе... :-)
<Es6> это для него?
<[Raiden]> ну да, ещё для томбоя
<Es6> и мы все попадем в ад?
<[Raiden]> больше вроде моно нет по умолчанию
<wildDAlex> Странно. Поставил Клементин, он не стартует. Кто-нидь знает, где он настройки хранит свои?
<wildDAlex> В папке хоум нет вроде.
<Es6> дык в .kde небось
<[Raiden]> .config/Clementine
<wildDAlex> Точно.
<[Raiden]> многие нвоые программы там хранят
<Nor8> !audio
<ubuntuhelp> Установка, обновление, переконфигурирование системы вывода звука : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<Nor8> !player
<ubuntuhelp> Аудио (Ogg, MP3, ...) плееры: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome), Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE). Видео-плееры: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine. См. также !codecs.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У клементина есть, кстати,  встроенный плугин для записи онлайн?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> и мне там ещё не нравится как радио добавляются
<[Raiden]> в таб про радио
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Глючит?
<wildDAlex> Клементин в интерфейс Гнома никак не вписывается.
<[Raiden]> в целом согласен с товарищем, что даже близкого к  фубару нет
<only_you> за deadbeef будущее :Р
<wildDAlex> Дидбиф уже лучше не станет ). В нем, все в него по идее заложенное, уже есть. Автор не хочет в нем делать организацию коллекции.
<stolzus> он уже достиг совершенства :)
<stolzus> и нашёл массу поклонников
<webb> =)
<Nor8> wildDAlex: Хы, а зачем он его делал тогда вообще? Что за мания вообще среди кодеров, сделать до половины и бросить.
<stolzus> любители коллекций пусть используют mpd :)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: не
<[Raiden]> просто мне не очень удобно
<Nor8> По мне так в дедбифе пилить и пилить функционал
<[Raiden]> у меня клементин принимал оформление похожее на гтк, когда в гноме пускал
<rty4047> я коллекции всегда вручную сортирую и ничего.
<stolzus> а по мне так это самый допиленый проект из линуксовых. или один из
<[Raiden]> хотел показать, но вместо этого нашол скриншот кде3 с амарок 1.4.10 :) http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0828/h_1314554834_3575463_0b323c4975.png
<Nor8> Аудациос по мне так самый допиленный, но мне организация оп папкам не нужна, хватает плэйлистов
<stolzus> rty4047: +1. и ещё таги переименовывать :)
<wildDAlex> Я коллекции тоже сортирую вручную по папкам. В том и проблема, что ни один плеер не хочет мне показывать коллекцию на основе дерева папок.
<wildDAlex> Чтобы щелкнул раз на папке и автоматом запустилось ее содержимое в список воспроизведения.
<stolzus> wildDAlex: скучаю по виндовому apollo
<stolzus> в этом ты прав
<stolzus> самый лучший дизайн был у него
<only_you> stolzus: вроде как apollo самій качественній звук давал
<stolzus> насчёт этого не знаю. жаль проект закрыли
<rty4047> realtek этот качественный звук исказит как не крути.
<Nor8> rty4047: С чего это вдруг?
<rty4047> у брата раритетный GUS на 486 есть там разница сразу заметна в точности преобразования.
<Nor8> rty4047:  Не вижу связи
<Mister> Риветули всем
<rty4047> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravis_Ultrasound
<Nor8> rty4047: Ну может быть, про них и пишут, что качество было лучше, но кетай всех победил )))
<Nor8> rty4047:  Риалтек, кстати, для своей дешевизны тоже вполне норм звук выдает в убунту, в винде, правда, как пробка глухой
<rty4047> в сине-зеленой программе  он кажеться через через пульсоподобный сервер с эффектами работает.
<[Raiden]> вы курили?
<[Raiden]> или что за цветная программа?
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> )))
<wildDAlex> Гугл-мьюзик только для usa (.
<[Raiden]> http://youtu.be/6PDmZnG8KsM - можете это послушать
<rty4047> этой. http://www.askdavetaylor.com/0-blog-pics/mac-parallels-winxp-bootcamp.png
<BROS> Помогите восстановить системные звуки
<BROS> Пропали в скайпе, пиджин
<BROS> до этого было мертвое зависание и аварийное выключение
<BROS> есть какая-то команда, которая возвращает системные звуки в рабочий нормальный режим?
<Nor8> Крэкс-пэкс-фэкс? )))
<[Raiden]> ораньжево-фиолетовая
<BROS> Nor8: спасибо. А так, чтобы все-таки помогло?
<[Raiden]> :)
<Es6> BROS, только переустановка
<Nor8>  BROS:  Зайти в настройки звука и там посмотреть
<BROS> в настройках все нормально
<BROS> Es6: необходимо полное форматирование или Хоум можно оставить?
<[Raiden]> BROS: попроубй удалить если есть: ~/.pulse  и ~/.asoundrc
<wildDAlex> Кто спрашивал про организацию коллекции в Фубаре? Вот скрин -  http://i26.fastpic.ru/big/2011/0828/1a/0550e22063c1840aea303941f1a8241a.png
<Es6> хом тоже надо форматить
<[Raiden]> BROS: и релогин
<Es6> там может быть причина
<BROS> Релогин - это как?
<rty4047> sudo reboot
<[Raiden]> wildDAlex: интересная возможность...
<BROS> а чем это от простого ребута отличается?
<Es6> этот волшебный :-)
<[Raiden]> BROS: это завершить сеанс и снова залогиниться
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Включил телек и о чудо, по первому же каналу показывают фильму, в которой люди общаются с инопланетянами при помощи свето-музыкальной установки ))))
<BROS> систему, допустим, прийдется убить. Мне интересно другое - что спровоцировало это (кроме кривых неопытных рук)?
<rty4047> настройки не сохранились из дискового кеша.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а.. Неплохой фильм.
<Es6> блин, ну первым все проверь, на месте ли звуки(файлы), и обращается-ли к ним программа
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не смотрел )))
<[Raiden]> Я думаю что все стоящие фантастические посмотрел, начиная с 1960 и несколько раньше
<[Raiden]> )
<Es6> название фильма?
<[Raiden]> сюжет помню и вроде спилберг снял
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хороших предельно мало
<[Raiden]> а название вспомню - скажу
<anatoliy> что означает [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<anatoliy> после зависания системі в логах
<[Raiden]> Близкие контакты третьей степени
<[Raiden]> это название
<Es6> хорошего вваще мало кино, вот хаус кончился и че делать?
<Es6> пасибо, надо глянуть
<Es6> визитеров не продлжили, а смишной был
<[Raiden]> визитеры ремейк стати
<Nor8> Es6: 8-ой сезон уже анонсировали
<Sergey_IT> Es6, Хаус помер? Надо помянуть )
<[Raiden]> был такой сериал раньше. Правд аещё ужасней
<Es6> дык, а когда будет-то?
<Es6> я се даже пару футболок заказал с рожей Лори
<lukinfore> брбрбр, 7-й уже был фуфел
<lukinfore> хотя мож исправятся
<Es6> да ладно, а как он в ванной себе опухоли выриза?
<Nor8> lukinfore: Вряд-ли, 8-ой сезон все-таки
<Es6> *вырезал
<lukinfore> и?
<Es6> зачетно же
<Es6> этож надо быть таким идиотом
<lukinfore> хз, не хаус-вей
<rty4047> anatoliy: видеочип какой? там может может строенный в ядро драйвер кадрового буфера глючить.
<[Raiden]> wildDAlex: в клементине есть дерево папок с кнопкой избранное - возможно это ещё вариант по остам перемещаться
<Es6> угу, а хаус-вей это ВЫ ВСЕ ИДИОТЫ?
<Es6> в 7 сезоне в нем было что-то человеческое...
<lukinfore> оффтоп но для тру - должон был уболтать ветеринара
<lukinfore> с аргументацией - мне собачью мышцу пересаживали
<Sergey_IT> Хаус сейчас кажут по каналу Юниверсал )
<Es6> согласен
<anatoliy> rty4047,  комп старій. ати радеон 9100 интегрированній
<Es6> но тогда он бы не получил зачетные опухоли
<Nor8> lukinfore: Да это из пальца высосано, 8 лет показывать про наркомана, не способного решить свои проблемы, это перебор ))))
<Es6> Nor8, если герой может решать свои проблемы то это блокбастер на пару часов
<[Raiden]> большинство сериалов можно урезать д опары часов )
<lukinfore> Nor8, таки если б не опопсились, как раз упором на _его_ проблемы то продолжайте  я за.
<[Raiden]> не нужно 2 года показывать, что бы обьяснить, что у доктора болит нога и он наркоман
<lukinfore> а вот эти сопли
<Nor8> lukinfore: Все-равно долго решает, а закрутить сюжет на 8 сезонов можно и без наркоты.
<Es6> ну да это детали, а суть это мозг хауса
<Es6> стиль мышлени да
<Es6> эпичные фразы опять же
<Es6> типа "в жизни вообще нет смыла" и в таком духе
<BROS1> проблема решена
<Nor8> Книгу-сериал про гения на наркоте я читал в детстве, "Шерлок Холмс" называется, Хаус в этом смысле Шерлок со стетоскопом.
<Es6> но в книге небыло оливии вайл
<Nor8> Там была Ирэн Адлер )))
<lukinfore> и кадди в школьной форме!
<Es6> адлер да зачетная, в хаузе она быстро скончалась в астокатастрофе
<rty4047> anatoliy: вот он скорее всего и вешает. Нужно попробовать прописать "fbdev" в строчку driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skai> помоему вы перешли все границы в оффтопе
<BROS1> Ребята, кто пользуется радио на Убунту?
<BROS1> какой можно проигрыватель с набором радиостанций взять?
<Nor8>  BROS1: Каким радио
<BROS1> Интернет-радио
<skai> BROS1: у меня в кладовке старая радиола.возможно туда линукс встатнет.если без иксов
<BROS1> с возможностью выбора станций
<BROS1> skai: попробуй. получится - расскажешь
<anatoliy> rty4047, а можно подробней. у меня убунта месяц...
<Es6> BROS1, а че было то?
<rty4047> anatoliy: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf сначала
<lukinfore> нету хорг.конф же
<lukinfore> с 9.10
<Sergey_IT>  anatoliy, а какая убунта?
<Es6> как это не, вернули же
<rty4047> Он везде есть если создать.
<anatoliy> 10.04
<Es6> у меня есть, я не создавал, 11.04
<Nor8> Es6: Где он у тебя лежит?
<Es6> вернули хорг, хорошие дядтьки
<Es6> где положено
<valyuta> народ, как gentoo под виртуальной машиной запустить?
<Es6> правда здесь нвидия, он мог быть создать при установке драйвера
<lukinfore> куда это вернули
<lukinfore> хорг.конф.д есть
<Es6> $ ls /etc/X11/|grep xorg.conf
<Es6> xorg.conf
<lukinfore> он по идее просто лежит
<anatoliy> rty4047, xorg.conf пустой файл
<lukinfore> не используясь
<Es6> Ну одним словом пользуйтесь на здоровье
<Sergey_IT> anatoliy, дай строку "[drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id" в поисковик
<rty4047> значит его нету. ctrl alt f2  sudo bash  потом /etc/init.d/gdm stop потом X-configure он создаст xorg.conf.new потом reboot и то что он создал в студию.
<rty4047> забыл что правильно X -configure без пробела
<Es6> rty4047, есть же дебиан вей вроде
<rty4047> не знаю у меня крюкс вей
<Es6> а я чет забыл как
<Es6> оу.. "близкие контакты.." 77 год
<rty4047> там линукс в почти первозданном виде сохранился. lfs пробовал собрать но на этапе с локалями и шрифтами терпения не хватило.
<Es6> где?
<rty4047> http://crux.nu/Main/Handbook2-7
<Es6> кстати лфс я прошел первую книгу, а остальные оказались устаревшие
<Es6> собрал все из под дебиан 5.0
<Es6> лайва всмысле
<Es6> What is CRUX? ...targeted at experienced Linux users... индульгенция на дальнейшие безобразия :-)
<pahan> Привет всем, посоветуйте кто редактор что бы в нем удобно было бинарные файлы ковырятью
<pahan> Под бинарными я имею ввиду не исполнимые
<Es6> скопилированные?
<pahan> а файлы с данными во враждебном формате
<pahan> не
<pahan> Es6, нет, но может и да
<pahan> хочу расковырять файл с моделью из игры одной игры
<lukinfore> ghex2?
<rty4047>  aptitude search hex
<pahan> ща заценим
<pahan> rty4047, так пробовал уж больно много результатов
<Es6> грепай
<pahan> Es6, а как по английски не подскажешь?
<Es6> grep
<rty4047> aptitude search hex |grep edit
<pahan> я тут запробовал ghex2, нету возможности выделить кусок данных и чтоб его показало как текст с преминением всевозможных кодировок
<pahan> надо что типа такого
<pahan> извесно что файл что я хочу ковырнуть xml но он толи зжат чемто толи ...
<[Raiden]> file команду натрави на него , посмотри что пишет. потом гугли упаковщик или редактор - если они ваще есть
<pahan> [Raiden], дело говоришь
<pahan> grep не катит консольный
<pahan> не нашло
<pahan> но говорит не архив
<anatoliy> rty4047, все сделал. как тепперь xorg.conf.new посмотреть? там пусто
<rty4047> он его в ~/ создает cd ~/ ls -al |grep xorg
<[Raiden]> можно попроще узнать есть ли файл ls -al ~/xorg*
<anatoliy> rty4047,  нашел. что надо сделать?
<[Raiden]> anatoliy: какая у тебя задача повтори
<rty4047> gedit открыть
<anatoliy> так
<rty4047> и на пасту ссылку сюда.
<anatoliy> я лузер.  не понимаю
<anatoliy> не судите строго
<anatoliy> открыл в редакторе. что дальше делать то?
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> кстати, можете поставить себе пакет pastebinit.  cat ~/xprg.conf.new |pastebinit
<[Raiden]> 8o
<[Raiden]> короче это пример
<anatoliy> http://paste.pro/4565846
<rty4047> теперь в строчку 120 fbdev вместо radeon прописать
<[Raiden]> а смысл
<[Raiden]> хотя молчу, незнаю что вы мутите
<solvex> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ui/127218/
<solvex> мля :(
<solvex> не туда :(
<solvex> извините
<rty4047> Raiden: прокрути историю на 00:58
<anatoliy> rty4047, в начале беседы ты говорил "вот он скорее всего и вешает...я перезагружался пропустил....кто?
<rty4047> драйвер Родиона
<anatoliy> прописывать в кавычках?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> и сохранить тебе надо будет в /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> я правда незнаю будет ли работать фбдев. Дел ов том что в убунте по умолчанию нет фреймбуфера
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> да и эти дрова по любмоу хуже радеоновского
<[Raiden]> про 3д в любом виде можно будет забыть
<[Raiden]> иди короче пробуй ) Сотрешь файлик если что
<[Raiden]> или лучше не сотрешь, а напишешь снова radeon
<anatoliy> спасибо за помощь
<[Raiden]> Чег оу тебя виснет?
<[Raiden]> [00:13:14] [rty4047]Raiden: прокрути историю на 00:58
<[Raiden]> часовые пояса видать разные
<rty4047> vga=максимальное разрешение/частота кадров по умолчанию в новых ядрах. Ему надо чтобы не зависал. Еще лучше в /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet vga=791"  дописать и скомандовать sudo update-grub  чтобы завелся если режим текстовый по умолчанию.
<anatoliy> а это поможет?
<rty4047> может если не особо запущенный случай когда тут один 64 битный драйвер криво скомпилял.
<[Raiden]> anatoliy: не факт, но э
<[Raiden]> это включит фреймбуфер который нужен драйверу FBDev
<anatoliy> а что этот параметр поменяет?
<[Raiden]> разрешение в консоли )
<[Raiden]> rty4047: на самом деле ему надо ещё nomodeset как минимум , открытые дрова использую кмс, вместо фреймбуфера...
<rty4047> celeron e3300 +18 fps на игрульку хватает.
<anatoliy> rty4047, мне файл сохранить как /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<rty4047> ага
<anatoliy> спс. попробую перезагрузиться
<anatoliy> а что такое nomodeset?
<dmay> мдэ. как не посмотришь сюда, в все кто-то ксорг.конф теребит...
<rty4047> nomodeset запрещает автоматическое определение видео.
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> ну впринципе да и смену разрешения
<[Raiden]> ядром
<[Raiden]> ну в общем современные дрова видео частичн ов ядре, dri, kms
<anatoliy> rty4047, спасибо. попробую так. может не будет виснуть.
<rty4047> уже работает?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> смог загрузиться?
<anatoliy> rty4047, сложно сказать. зависания были не прогнозируемые
<anatoliy> byjulf ytcrjkmrj hfp pf dtxth
<anatoliy> иногда несколько раз за вечер
<anatoliy> иногда без зависаний
<anatoliy> посмотрю
<anatoliy> как будет
<anatoliy> не кажеться что сейчас проц загружен больше
<rty4047> зато gpu видеочипа не заргружен почти. 48% два ядра. hd видео через него-же.
<anatoliy> что значит 48%?
<rty4047> загрузка сpu при просмотре видео
<anatoliy> у меня 89%
<[Raiden]> hd или любого видео?
<anatoliy> любого
<[Raiden]> забавно
<rty4047> cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep model
<dmay> зачем парсить видео через цпу, если есть гпу?
<anatoliy> Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
<[Raiden]> dmay: они в иксы пустили через фбдев. У них и декодинг и отрисовка, всё на цпу )
<rty4047> он одноядерный и счетный механизм старый поэтому и загружен больше.
<anatoliy> ясно.  спасибо
<[Raiden]> на любом видео он так не должен по любому грузиться
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> на hd 720p - да
<[Raiden]> хотя я может просто не помню, как на таком железе.
<anatoliy> а что такое nomodeset?
<[Raiden]> я думал что оно надо, но если работает то фиг с ним.
<anatoliy> rty4047,  yflj ltkfnm  /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet vga=791???
<anatoliy> надо желать?
<anatoliy> *делать
<User513[web]> хей народ! Хто поможет?
<rty4047> ну если разрешение другое нужно то только там. только не делать две одинаковые строчки  может вообще не загрузиться. через chroot потом править придется.
<Vladislaw> "Хто поможет?" смотря от чего, от ран подорожник помогает например)
<User513[web]> от щастья безмерного, убунтой именуемого
<Vladislaw> а "от щастья" - поможет виндовс :(
<User513[web]> не знаю куда примонтировать раздел в НТФС в Убунту 11,04 там только 2 точки /dos /windows а я хотел бы в медиа
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<User513[web]> это во время установки :)
<rty4047> гугл  "ntfs и fstab" на форуме мульон ответов.
<Vladislaw> я выбрал /виндовс и он у меня в корне
<Vladislaw> думаю лучше примонтировать полсе установки при каждой загрузке скриптом например
<User513[web]> 2 <Vladislaw> Я один раздел примонтировал (собсно саму Винду) в /windows а второй опять в виндоус?:/
<rty4047> sudo mkdir /media/disk_D или что там требуется...
<Vladislaw> я виндовый не монтировал а он сам как диск подключается
<Vladislaw> виндовый -- диск С:\ всмысле
<User513[web]> Оке. Спасибо всем.
<[Raiden]> при каждой загрузке скриптом например - ппц кулибины
<[Raiden]> жаль вышел чел, а т омог бы узнат ьчто есть fstab и udev
<Vladislaw> ну это чтоб не молчать)
<rty4047> я уже сказал.
<User986[web]> Хей народ! :] Чото линукс не хочет устанавливаться. Вылез терминал с чем-то некрасивым. Чо делать теперь?
<Vladislaw> если есть маркер, то можно поверх консоли на экране что-то красивое нарисовать. ну или по крайней мере описать вслух содержимое, возможно тот кто знает догадается.
<User986[web]> я то вслух скажу, а ты услышышь?
<Vladislaw> "возможно тот кто знает" - а я новичок
<rty4047> если нет возможности прочитать и есть фотик то тогда еще можно что-то сделать...
<User986[web]> позно. Ресет ON
<Vladislaw> пофоткаться на фоне этого некрасивого на консоли, таким образом подчеркнув свою красоту?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-20
<skai-falkorr> ooooo how adorable
<oxothuk> камрады, утра
<oxothuk> подскажите, плз как настроитm exim4 так, чтобы он слушал только локальный 25 порт
<oxothuk> ,
<oxothuk> ?
<Tmin10> подскажите, как решить Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11?
<Tmin10> Вот этот баг: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/812940
<baronos> если это баг, и он не пофиксен, то скорее всего никак
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Есть контакт.
<Romul> всем печенья
<skai-falkorr> baronos: дык грязный хак всегда есть
<baronos> skai-falkorr: океюшки, буду знать :)
<tacirus> Привет, кто нибудь знает как поменять настройки визуального режима через Терминал?
<tacirus> У меня во вкладке Система- Параметры - Внешний вид  нет закаладки Визуальные эффекты
<baronos> дрова стоят?
<tacirus> на карту?  ну стоят какие-то
<tacirus> а вообще пишет что нет проприетарных драйверов в системе
<tacirus> baronos:  учитывай, что я совсем не дока в Линуксе
<tacirus> Хочу вот , как понимаешь, Compiz пользовать
<tacirus> Дома нет проблем все сделал, а здесь на работе, хз, что на компе наделано
<baronos> ставь драйвера
<hardest> tacirus: найди где то в настройках было установка драйвера
<tacirus> я нашел пункт Драйверы устройств - оно поискало и сказало, что нет никаких проприетарных
<tacirus> Мне кажется, что они чего-то здесь настроили очень обрезано что ли.
<tacirus> И если важно Убунру 11.10
<hardest> была еше когда то программулина
<hardest> envy
<hardest> называлась
<tacirus> ну в центре не находит такую, а только какие то приблоуды к ней
<baronos> карта какая?
<tacirus> intel@G33X86/MMX/SSE2
<tacirus> Здесь комп совсем дохлый какой-то :)
<tacirus> Intel(R) G33 x86/MMX/SSE2
<tacirus> Вот прямо точно как пишется
<grad> нормальный чипсет, чо не так? для убунты вполне достаточный, и дрова интеловские по-дефолту стоят, они не проприетарные
<tacirus> grad: я тоже нашел инфо, что с этой картой должно работать само-собой, но не пашет
<tacirus> дело в том, что я не могу изменить режим
<tacirus> у меня нет такого GUI  в меню
<tacirus> нет закладки - Визуальный режим
<tacirus> а точнее Визуальные эффекты
<[Raiden]> tacirus: какая карта?
<grad> встроенный в g33 intel
<[Raiden]> наверное надо обновлять ядро, драйвер и может иксы\месу
<tacirus> Может у меня просто так настроено что-то в меню криво. Я на работе и устанавливал не я систему
<[Raiden]> а.. нет, перепутал с видеокартой в процессоре
<tacirus> Меню вообще на русском, что само по себе уже нехорошо
<tacirus> Intel(R) G33 x86/MMX/SSE2
<tacirus> вот карта
<tacirus> но она и так должна работать , как найдена инфо
<tacirus> а вот почему нет пункта меню ?
<[Raiden]> GMA X3100 , если ничто не поможет пиши на форум
<tacirus> какой форум7
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<tacirus> ok
<tacirus> thank u
<[Raiden]> а что за вкладка? что не работает?
<[Raiden]> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<tacirus> Система- Параметры - Внешний вид  нет закаладки Визуальные эффекты
<[Raiden]> такого нету несколько версий. У тебя какая версия убунты?
<tacirus> 11/10
<tacirus> 11.10
<[Raiden]> посмотри пакеты сщ словом compizconfig , вроде 1 из них вкладку добавляло. Хотя может вру ) Или доставть компиз, потом compiz --replace , если работает, тогда придумаешь как его по умоолчанию использовать.
<[Raiden]> я уж не помню как оно там было
<[Raiden]> рекомендую 12.04 с хфце или кде )
<tacirus> "nf drkflrf b ,tp Rjvgbpf ljk;yf ,sanm
<grad> а почему не дефолтную?
<tacirus> эта вкладка и без компиза должна быть
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> этой вкладки вообще в гноме нету
<tacirus> хм
<[Raiden]> в оригинальном
<[Raiden]> у метасити композит включается исключительно в гконф , в гноме2 и это добавляет только 1 эффект - тени.
<[Raiden]> всё остальное делает сторонний вм - compiz. Гномеры до такого не додумались бы.
<[Raiden]> я чесно говоря не помню уже какая версия гнома в 11.10 , но если ест ьменю система сверху, то наверное второй )
<tacirus> и так значит мне нужно залехть в файл итам отредактировать что-то?
<tacirus> да у меня здесь хз какое и что так как установлено без меня , не мной и вообще
<tacirus> и я установил уже менеджер компиза
<tacirus> где всякие настройки для плагинов можно регулировчать
<tacirus> это то, что ты назвал cjmpizconfig?
<[Raiden]> Это для гном2 с метасити, без сторонних вм:
<[Raiden]> onftool-2 -s '/apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager' --type bool true
<[Raiden]> ctr
<[Raiden]> gconftool-2 -s '/apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager' --type bool true
<[Raiden]> отключение false
<[Raiden]> compizconfig это часть имени пакета ,которые я предложил поискать и поставить
<tacirus> о что-то дернуло экран после команды :)
<tacirus> сейчас проверю
<[Raiden]> ну там только по теням можно определить и как сворачивается. Больше гном эффектов не имеет.
<tacirus> да ну я хотел чтобы Compiz работал
<tacirus> и сделать себе инвертацию
<tacirus> а то жуткие папки уже мутят
<NoOova> всем здрасте
<tacirus> и вам
<[Raiden]> есть пакет compizconfig-settings-manager , а ещё был похожий какой-то кажется со словом симпле, вот он вроде в гном вкладку добавлял.
<[Raiden]> больше ничего не помню. гном2 уже история. Как в прочем и компиз - вроде на хомсайте глухота поолная, только каноникал развивает
<[Raiden]> для юнити
<baronos> отдельные плагинчики для интеграции в юнити по дефолту :)
<tacirus> да у меня на убунте 10.04 дома все работает прекрасно
<tacirus> и вкладка есть
<[Raiden]> если то что я сказал верно, то из живых вм самые мощные это квин, ну и юнити )
<tacirus> а тут вообще какие-то непонятки
<baronos> это же гтк3, там уже ниче не работает с компизом почти :)
<NoOova> какаято хрень в мире десктопного окружения происходит
<NoOova> вместо того чтобы привести текущие вещи в порядок, делают чтото новое, ещё более глупое
<NoOova> хотябы W8
<NoOova> или Gnome 3
<[Raiden]> гтк3 только тулкит. он никак не мешает компизу работать. В гноме 3 ему мешает работать интеграция стола и муттера (приемника метасити)
<[Raiden]> ...который так умеет меньше чем компиз и квин
<[Raiden]> так же
<[Raiden]> кстати, мне хотелось что бы гном был\включал компиз. В этом плане каноникас со совим юнити реализовала то что я хотел )
<[Raiden]> правда мне другие вещи там не нравятся, но это другая тема.
<NoOova> юниты пока походу самое чтото стабильное под линукс
<NoOova> юнити
<NoOova> лучше, разве что только голая консоль
<[Raiden]> Ну, если не считать кде и всё ещё старую версию хфце. То может быть )
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<NoOova> господа пожалуйста
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: муттер - не приемник метасити. а приемник клуттера
<[Raiden]> не
<NoOova> есть файрфокс. у него есть синхронизация с доподнениями. есть другой комп с файрфоксом, другой версии файрфокс... как дополнения синхронизируются?
<[Raiden]> клуттер просто библиотека 1 из
<NoOova> у меня почему то файрбаг постоянно вылетает
<NoOova> это мб из за синхронизации дополнений?
<[Raiden]> а муттер - вм, предыдущий гномовский - метасити. В общем поэтому и приемник
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну так муттер из клуттера написали.а не с метасити
<skai-falkorr> метасити осталось в фоллбеке
<[Raiden]> Ну и что? :)
<skai-falkorr> так что они в тандеме.как медвепут. но путин ж не приемник медведа ж
<[Raiden]> приемник тот кто заменяет, в моем понимании, а не тот кто вырос из того же кода.
<[Raiden]> хотя я уверен что там и код метасити есть
<skai-falkorr> приемник - тот кто чтото перенял.
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> например перенял пост
<skai-falkorr> ну в мире опенсурца пост не имеет значение.главное - код:)
<[Raiden]> пу приемник медведа. Хотя они не родсвенники. Так же и тут
<skai-falkorr> хотя это скорее философские вопросы
<[Raiden]> угу , не будем углубляться. Я имел в виду замену в общем )
<[Raiden]> кде кстати 4.9.0 достаточно стабилен, на мой вкус. Хотя кода в нем в разы больше чем в юнити. Поэтому мне сложно согласится что юнити самый стабильный.
<skai-falkorr> кеды и юнити это как католичество и православие. одна и таж хрень, но кому что удобно
<skai-falkorr> а вот гномощель - это иудаизм
<[Raiden]> а что такое moodbar в плейерах? такой раскрашенный в разные цвета прогрессбар?
<[Raiden]> что это дает или показывает?
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0820/h_1345462133_4628872_ee9b5087ce.png - в девел ветке клементина появилось.
<baronos> гном-шелл это буддизм :D
<[Raiden]> ГШ скорее упрощенная модел ьмира из которой хочется вырваться, но для этого только 2 пути. Либо учить яву и допивывать  самому, либ осменить его нафиг )
<[Raiden]> Ну это конечно моё мнение только )
<[Raiden]> чего-то в идее есть такое, некоторым нравится - федорщиков считать не советую. Им нравится всё что даёт их партия :)
<Romul> внимание вопрос: делаю ssh -D localhost:22222 имя@удал. ип  выставляю в лисе  но эффекта ноль.  проверил всё не пашет
<skai-falkorr> гномощель - это мир на трех китах.
<Romul> (
<Romul> что я делаю не так
<skai-falkorr> Romul: ну для начала ты не чистишь зубы по утрам
<Romul> skai-falkorr ты живешь со мной ?
<skai-falkorr> Romul: я провидец
<skai-falkorr> свежий либастрал вышел, тем более
<Sergey_IT> у него и зубов может нет (
<[Raiden]> овтет нашел сам http://docs.kde.org/development/ru/extragear-multimedia/amarok/various.html#the-moodbar
<Romul> skai-falkorr мне кажется это ты шуршал сегодня под ванной
<[Raiden]> Romul: а зачем в лису вставлять эту строку?
<skai-falkorr> не. это семеныч. я за диваном стучал
<[Raiden]> она для терминала
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: мож он погуглить хотел по команде
<[Raiden]> мбмб
<Romul> raiden в настройке сети использовать как прокси
<Romul> естественно только порт и local
<skai-falkorr> Romul: так. попробую угадать.ты хош ссш пустить через прокси
<skai-falkorr> но не работает
<skai-falkorr> так?
<Romul> именно
<adskibiz> сегодня пришли новые дрова на нвидию, теперь монитор широкий узким стал (( 10,04
<baronos> у меня отлично дрова встали посл. 304.37 :)
<skai-falkorr> Romul: а порт на проксе открыт?
<Romul> skai-falkorr конечно всё проверил
<skai-falkorr> и адрес прокси localhost:22222 - эт не странно?обычно прокся с 80, 8080, 3124
<skai-falkorr> но чтоб прокся с 22222 была...
<[Raiden]> моник проапгрейдился до вайда? :)
<Sergey_IT> 3128
<skai-falkorr> да.3128
<[Raiden]> кстати надо обновить, у меня старые какие-то
<Sergey_IT> обновляй
<Romul> ну зачем мне squid на стандартном порту
<skai-falkorr> и замес локалхоста попробуй 127.0.0.1
<Tmin10> Не знаете, как устранить этот баг?
<Tmin10> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/812940
<Romul> skai-falkorr сейчас попробую
<skai-falkorr> Tmin10: обновить до 12.04
<Tmin10> skai-falkorr: уже
<Tmin10> я ставил на 12.04, но вот такое вылазит
<[Raiden]> ппа ест ьс последней нвидией?
<Romul> нет всё тоже firefox посылает меня
<Romul> по идеи опция d должна открывать порт для прослушивания
<adskibiz> у меня про попытке запустить файрфокс вообще иксы вылетают )
<vladgobelen> adskibiz: радеон?
<Romul> это я думаю тебя сглазили
<adskibiz> vladgobelen, Нвидия 9500
<vladgobelen> странно.. чини систему, этого не должно быть
<adskibiz> переустанавливать файру пришлось. пока вроде норм.
<adskibiz> и дрова сегодня кривые прилетели.. похоже, ксорг не видят
<baronos> adskibiz: поставь 304,37 нормуль пашут, иксы не падают у меня 9800 :)
<NoOova> можно ли уменьшить размер панели даш?
<NoOova> на которой иконки запущеных приложений
<baronos> религией запрещено :)
<baronos> во имя марка так устроено :D
<NoOova> через убунтутвик уменьшается но мало уменьшается
<NoOova> на нетбуке очень велико
<adskibiz> интересно, а иконки не оскорбляют чувства верующих? А то так кликнешь, и на три года...
<Tmin10> NoOova: в настройках системы есть изменение размера
<Romul> nmap выдает что на порту 12345 вертится netbus
<Tmin10> NoOova: но у себя на нетбуке я настройку эту не трогал
<Tmin10> NoOova: или ты про альт+таб?
<NoOova> нет я про панельку слева
<NoOova> она до 32 уменьшается
<NoOova> а дальше ниак
<NoOova> никак
<Tmin10> NoOova: куда уж меньше)
<Tmin10> NoOova: может автоскрытие поможет?
<NoOova> неудобно
<NoOova> я с точпада курсор вожу
<Tmin10> Тогда не знаю, я только автоскрытие использую
<Tmin10> я тоже)
<NoOova> там надо сильно его такскать
<Tmin10> хз, у мя нетбук тоже, тоже тачпад, всё норм
<Tmin10> может скорость и чувствительность мыши настроить?
<NoOova> ла попробую с автоскрытим
 * hardest is away: Detached from screen
<Tmin10> у меня через весь экран одним жестом гоняетя курсор
<NoOova> у меня одна ненужная кнопка есть =)
<NoOova> попробую её повесить на открытие панельки
<NoOova> интересно как это сделать
<Romul> почему не работает ssh -D
<Romul> точнее работает но firefox отказывается  работать с открытым портом
<Tmin10> Ура, у меня dbus заработал! Только почему то когда из консоли работаю, а из браузера нет(
<Romul> итак подробнее на работе есть комп в локальной. сервер на котором есть squid. режет всё кроме пары сайтов. на домашнем компе стоит ssh. на рабочем ввожу ssh -D localhost:22222 имя@ип домашнего
<Romul> на рабочем ставлю в настройке firefox localhost как прокси с портом 22222
<Romul> но в сеть не идет
<Romul> что не так
<Romul> подскажите мозг уже устал
<NoOova> а как у панельки отзывчивость увеличить
<NoOova> ато она совсем не открывается
<NoOova> man ssh
<Romul> ман говорид я прав но не пашет
<NoOova> socks 4
<NoOova> прокси
<NoOova> надо прописать
<Romul> то есть подробнее пожалуйста
<NoOova> а http оставить пустым
<NoOova> в мозилле
<NoOova> там несколько пунктов для прокси
<Romul> да да
<NoOova> ручная настройка прокси
<NoOova> и все оставить пустым кроме Socks
<NoOova> и что говорит мозилл
<NoOova> мозила
<NoOova> порт 22222 вообщ слушается?
<NoOova> что будет если сделать "nc 127.0.0.1 22222"
<Romul> connection reset говорит
<Romul> да порт открыт
<Romul> браузер настроен на прокси который отказывает в соединении
<NoOova> а ссш туннель вообще поднялся?
<NoOova> покажи полностью (можно без домена, завуалируй) как подключаешься
<Romul> туннель есть
 * hardest is back (gone 00:26:20)
 * hardest is away: Detached from screen
<Romul> ssh -D localhost:22222 batman@мой ип
<NoOova> оно подключается?
<Romul> дальше ввод пароля. да
<Romul> да подключается
<NoOova> попробуй socks 5 выбрать в браузере. попробуй слушать не на localhost а на 127.0.0.1 и на другом порту
<NoOova> напрример
<artus> интересно, на какой итерации до вас дойдет врубить нат :D
<NoOova> artus: нуко... кыш )))) какой ещё нат
<NoOova> можно ещё юсб-модем посоветовать =)
<artus> NoOova, ну на машинке куда ломитесь то с планами поиметь проксю )
<NoOova> а там не нужен нат
<Romul> ага мудофон
<artus> @kick Romul ага, проветрись
<NoOova> там даже ip_forward может быть отключен
<NoOova> хотел тож себе недавно опенвпн настроить =)
<NoOova> желание отпало когда фаствпсовцы сказали что чтобы включить tun\tap нужно заплатить несколько евро =(
<NoOova> теперь юзаю ssh
<artus> NoOova, ну вот чето убунта очень сопротивлялась пока ей форвардинг не врубил , не хотела проксировать через ссх, хотя мож я там чето еще врубал, не помню )
<NoOova> ну хз. у меня на серваке точно ip_forward отключен
<NoOova> там убунта стоит
<NoOova> и ссш только что специально проверил ещё раз
<artus> хотя оно да, должно таки
<NoOova> попробуй хромом цепляться
<Romul> большое спасибо за кик действительно помогло
<artus> :)
<andrex> опять он тут
<Romul> NoOova перезапустил ssh всё поперло
<NoOova> Всегда было интересно, насколько безопасно перезапускать ssh по ssh
<Romul> andrex и тебе доброго здоровья друг
<andrex> :)
<artus> NoOova, хмм, а у меня чейто нифига не арбайтен :) debug1: Connection to port 1222 forwarding to socks port 0 requested.
<artus> debug1: channel 2: new [dynamic-tcpip]
<artus> debug1: channel 2: free: dynamic-tcpip, nchannels 3
<NoOova> artus: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<NoOova> 1
<NoOova> мои извинения
<artus> воооттт
<NoOova> мб sshd сам это делает
<artus> у меня 0 )
<artus> не, не делает,
<NoOova> т.к. по умолчанию это 0
<NoOova> и я это тоже не елал
<artus> ну у меня не врубило форвард
<Romul> я счастлив
<Romul> всем жаждущим интернет
<artus> блин, забыл свой пас от вебсервера :D
<Romul> artus )
<artus> Romul, вспомнил )
<NoOova> у меня везде ключи настроены =)
<artus> таже фигня)
<Romul> ключи конечно хорошо
<NoOova> Romul: а с ключами можно сделать автоподнималку прокси прямо в post-up
<NoOova> и инет всегда будет полным
<Romul> это как что то я об не слышал
<NoOova> ну когда сетевой интервейс грузится, там есть секция post-up/ туда запихать скрипт который будет поднимать ssh-прокси
<NoOova> ток не безопасно так на рабочем компе оставлять ключи на домашний...
<NoOova> но можно настроить чрутовое окружение и какого нибудь минимального пользователя на домашнем для этого
<Romul> скрипт на любимом питоне или без разницы?
<artus> Romul, на будущее для тестов сего проксиизврата ты помимо -D еще и -N -v добавляй)
<NoOova> ещё и -r можно
<artus> -f так точно можно)
<Romul> чтоб не отвалибалось
<NoOova> чтоб не отваливалось можно или скрипт написать или прогу какуюто поставить
<NoOova> которая туннели потдеривает
<NoOova> можно я думаю загуглить по persist ssh tunnel
<andrex> а лучше сидеть тихонько на работе, и работать
<NoOova> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<NoOova> 1
<Romul> либо конфиг подправить
<NoOova> ой. простите
<Romul> andrex работа не волк
<artus> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2129839464.png во через ссхпрокси результат , жить можно
<Romul> да неплохо
<NoOova> artus: а как тебя зовут?
<artus> алексей
<NoOova> оч приятно
<artus> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2129841309.png правда вот без прокси :D
<Romul> думаю уйти в монахи
<NoOova> у нас провайдер тоже хостит ноду спидтеста
<NoOova> до него тож скорость 100
<NoOova> =))))
<NoOova> но это реально внутри провайдерской сети
<artus> NoOova, не, у нас не хостит , у меня прост сотка на отптике
<artus> вечером до 60 проседает правда , ато и до 40 может упасть
<NoOova> круто наверное
<artus> NoOova, скажем так, удобно просто )
<Romul> artus пров какой
<artus> бест
<artus> вот такое пафосное у него название )
<Romul> а город
<artus> ирпень . под киевом
<Romul> далеко
<[Raiden]> судя по объему монахов их неплохо кормят. Можно и податься.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> NoOova, кстать, а ты часом проксю не под рутом поднимаеш?
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0820/h_1345467613_1369518_30bcb8fe96.png
<Romul> raiden и не говори жрут лучше нас
<Romul> зачем проксю под рутом
<artus> ну мож поэтому у него форвард сам включается, хотя скорее всего сам врубил и запамятовал)
<Romul> вполне могет
<artus> Romul, кстати там автоконектилка была какая то для тунеля, которая следит за его состоянием и если че поднимает опять  , ссхшная
<artus> NoOova, cat /etc/sysctl.conf | grep net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 кстати чего говорит? )
<Romul> да да прога есть название тоже не  помню но это можно и в конфиге сделать по моему
<artus> Romul, autossh зоветцо
<Romul> artus точно
<Romul> на сколько знаю не совсем безопасная
<Romul> по моему сессию можно перехватить
<artus> Romul, по ключам ходить надо )
<andrex> разводным
<artus> торцевым )
<Romul> ну вы вообще
<Romul> )
<Romul> ssh кстати говоря уже не совсем безопасен metasploit уже находил дыры и в нем
<[Raiden]> не все шапочники на гноме... http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0820/h_1345468745_9753476_e52c0cbf48.png
<[Raiden]> я так подозреваю, что без особого шума популярност ькде ростёт
<Romul> да кеды это красиво
<vladgobelen> темные темы вышли из моды еще лет 5 назад
<Romul> за модой гнаться бесполезно
<Sergey_IT> самые лучшие кеды были китайские
<andrex> шанхайки
<[Raiden]> в ссср ещё красные были, завода красный богатырь
<[Raiden]> :)
<Romul> хорошие прочные кеды
<vladgobelen> Romul: Не падали?
<Romul> нет ни разу
<Kyshtynbai> Свободу Джулиану Ассанджу!
<Sergey_IT> Юрий Деточкин однако отсидел
<Romul> Аня хочу
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: Предателю, вредителю и врагу народа?
<Kyshtynbai> врагу не народа, но мирового правительства в лице американской военщины!
<Kyshtynbai> чот меня прёт
<Sergey_IT> щас выпрет
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: А американский народ - не народ?)
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: Ок, врагу 300+млн людей.
<Kyshtynbai> а imagemagick умеет то, что называется автокоррекцией цвета? Отсканил рисунки карандашом, а там соооовсем бледно получилось
<Romul> павел глоба попал в больницу
<Kyshtynbai> в пинте есть фишка автокорреция. хочу также имеджмаджиком, но чото не найду
<Romul> gimp может
<Kyshtynbai> смысла в том что рисунков довольно много и надо батч-процессинг заделать, скриптом на баше или там на перле
<Kyshtynbai> я фз как это делать в гимпе - массовую обработку
<Romul> в gimpe тоже можно всю массу обработать
<Kyshtynbai> ну надо покурить какие-то туториалы по нему. Просто мне понравился имеджмаджик - раз и всё отрезайзил простейшим скриптом
<Kyshtynbai> например
<Romul> а ещё проще на ваню фотожоп поставить
<Kyshtynbai> да не пойдёт
<andrex> ага и штан через голову тоже проще
<Kyshtynbai> если уж ставить фотошоп то в виртуалке
<andrex> ы*
<Romul> быстрее будет
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: зачем тебе вторая ос в виртуалке, если можно без нее?
<Kyshtynbai> vladgobelen: ну я как вариант
<Kyshtynbai> я в виртеалке в старые игры играю например
<Kyshtynbai> типа age of wodnders
<vladgobelen> которые прекрасно работают и в вайне?
<vladgobelen> забавно
<Kyshtynbai> у меня конкретно age of wonders не запустилас в вайне
<Kyshtynbai> :)
<Romul> а вообще в magic есть функция autocorrect
<vladgobelen> What works Everything
<vladgobelen> What does not Intro - only sound no video
<vladgobelen> я думаю без видео начального можно и прожить.
<[Raiden]> вайн забавный проект. столько лет уже пишут...
<Kyshtynbai> vladgobelen: фторую часть я имею ввиду.
<[Raiden]> в 2012 году даже многоканальный звук появился.
<[Raiden]> в последней версии
<[Raiden]> Не прошло и века
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: У второй тоже "золотой" статус
<Kyshtynbai> ну фз. у меня не пошло
<Romul> cross office поставить и не мучаюсь
<Romul> а вообще самое хорошее что есть в вайне это notepad
<vladgobelen> мсье знает толк в извращениях
<Romul> лето заканчивается (
<vladgobelen> о да.. а это значит что всего через месяц выйдет Пандария, а через 2 - третий Ассассин
<Romul> будет новый товарищ борн
<[Raiden]> музыкальная пауза http://youtu.be/Ek5u5jl7Ads
<Kyshtynbai> Что за пандария
<Kyshtynbai> ?
<Romul> на спейс похоже
<dmay> пандария, асассин... бордерлендс наше фсйо!
<[Raiden]> Есть немного. Тех же времен примерно
<vladgobelen> dmay: Это совсем разные игры. Тем более бордерлендс эт чисто сетевое.. Сингл есть напмного лучше похожий - Rage
<vladgobelen> dmay: И в обоих нет приличной истори... Пандария - живой гигантский мир, развивающийся постоянно. Ассассин - очень хорошая история. Как книга или фильм.
<Kyshtynbai> vladgobelen: ты хочешь сказать, что и ассасинс крид и бордерландс у тебя идут под вайном?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну вот первая да. а вторые ассасины как то пока не затянули
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: А у тебя нет?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ооо.. зря ты так.. первая это как раз скорее описание интерфейса. Там настоящая история начинается со второй. Дотяни до конца второй и начнется настоящая игра
<Kyshtynbai> ну вы колдуны
<skai-falkorr> ну вот не затянуло начало пока
<skai-falkorr> а первая мне всегда нравилась
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: я первую не мог пройти раз 6
<vladgobelen> начинал и бросал
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Вторую раза три
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А когда прошел таки пересилил себя первые две и начал дальше - остальные прошел буквально без перерывов
<Sergey_IT> посмотрим, кто до конца убунту 12.04 дойдет
<skai-falkorr> а я первую с первого раза прошел
<vladgobelen> она однообразная очень
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: да ладно.там история жеж
<vladgobelen> особенно весело начинается в части этак третьей или как там ее.. Когда можно учеников набирать и тренировать.. Но основа конечно - сюжет
<skai-falkorr> чччччч
<skai-falkorr> спойлер алерт
<vladgobelen> я из-за этой игры итальянскйи начал учить
<vladgobelen> http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/2268.png ^^
<skai-falkorr> моя чуять задрота
<vladgobelen> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZcnQ3aZ3KQ
<[Raiden]> WebP, сжатые без потери качества, имеют размер на 28% меньший, чем PNG   -неплохой результ.
<artus> [Raiden], учитывая что пнг ито сжатие без потерь, а вепи сжатие с потерями то как то откуда ты взял про без потерь то? ))
<[Raiden]> новая версия, теперь можно без потерь
<artus> развод и сплошной маркетинг
<vmsphere> ребят, а как формируется релиз 12.04.1? будут ли бэкпорты ядра, исксов, юнити?
<[Raiden]> будут текущие обновления
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> хочешь бекпортов - делай сам или смотри ппа.
<vmsphere> т.е. 12.04.1 - текущий срез с репы, завернутый в iso?
<[Raiden]> да
<vmsphere> ок, тогда немного другой вопрос: как сейчас с поддержкой уефи? есть ли проблемы с установкой?
<[Raiden]> на том железе где нет секуре бута по идее не должно быть проблем. груб умеет  грузиться
<[Raiden]> а где есть - там возникнут скорее всего. Я не особо в курсе.
<vmsphere> ок, секур бута нет, но как указать установщику на уефи раздел?
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> ты наверное про гпт
<[Raiden]> gpt
<vmsphere> не
<[Raiden]> а что, установщик не видит такие разделы?
<[Raiden]> а про что?
<[Raiden]> вот что-то на инглише http://askubuntu.com/questions/91484/how-to-boot-ubuntu-from-efi-uefi
<vmsphere> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_System_partition
<[Raiden]> угу , gpt зовется такая разбивка
<vmsphere> The EFI System partition is formatted using the FAT12, FAT16 or FAT32 file system.
<vmsphere> а гпт это же как мбр, только более продвинуто
<andrex> uefi эт раздел биос
<[Raiden]> это заменитель биоса
<[Raiden]> а разделы на хдд могут быт ькак мбр так и гпт
<[Raiden]> я думаю что установщик оба варианта видит. Но может ошибаюсь )
<[Raiden]> у меня старое железо )
<vmsphere> ладно, спасибо, пойду гуглить
<andrex> хм, надо опробовать, эту типо зщиту, вродь линем чють чють поддерживается
<shenmue> всем по пыщ!
<Sergey_IT> тыц
<shenmue> кто такой дристель и почему раз в неделю он мне в приват фигню на вражеском языке шлёт?
<artus> shenmue, он на тебя порчу наводит
<shenmue> ну это же бесполезная трата манны =( у меня имунитет
<zgr> почему пулсьа в убунте хрипит а в федоре - нет\
<lightdiver> это традиция
<Kyshtynbai> а есть у нас тут мастера апача? Как бы сделать так, чтобы при заходе в запараленную через .htaccess папку, то есть при успешном вводе пароля, отсылалося бы пысьмо на почту?
<[Raiden]> у меня бывае твлц хрюкает через пульс
<Kyshtynbai> а у меня чото какие-то полосы по экрану переодически бегают
<Kyshtynbai> я теряюсь
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-21
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут
 * hardest is back (gone 20:43:10)
 * hardest is away: Detached from screen
<_d4vid> у кого включён репозиторий пропосед? у меня проблема с обновлением пакета ошибку выдаёт
<_d4vid> как решить?
<_d4vid> библиотека апт
<[Raiden]> не обновляй
<[Raiden]> чаще это происходит из-за того что зеркало не целиком обновилось
<[Raiden]> нету зависимости пакета
<[Raiden]> обновляй частично или просто жди. И вообещ чаще раза в неделю не надо. Будет меньше проблем
<[Raiden]> ещё зеркала менять можно
<_d4vid> ок
<_d4vid> спасибо
<_d4vid> E: Internal Error, No file name for libapt-pkg4.12
<_d4vid> вот она
<skai-falkorr> _d4vid: умвр
<andrex> _d4vid: репы основные воткни, потому что умвр тоже
<skai-falkorr> у меня и на пропозед работает
<skai-falkorr> так что сервер меняй с русского на нормальный
<_d4vid> ок
<_d4vid> что такое умвр?
<andrex> догадайся с трёх раз
<_d4vid> умер временно?
<andrex> не
<_d4vid> хм
<andrex> у вр
<deniska> у меня всё работает!11
<deniska> что я делаю не так?
<andrex> вот уже подсказали
<_d4vid> спасибо
<_d4vid> всёравно таже ошибка :(
<[Raiden]> у меня хп уже почти 5 лет работает. Гружу правда раз-два в год
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> у меня кстати тоже
<deniska> но поменьше чем 5 лет
<deniska> подключён к рутеру и используется через p9100d
<andrex> а уменя нет
<andrex> лицензия кончилась 6 января
<andrex> а больше не продають
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: 10 запусков. нормально
<skai-falkorr> хп должно хватать на месяц. так что там 30 запусков
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: так что еще 10 лет проработает с такой ж частотой запуска
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> andrex: яхз. вон на работе xp купили нормально. как легализайшен пак
<andrex> хм, а  нам open что то там пришло с 7 такчто не страшно
<deniska> а, тьфу ты, мне казалось, что разговор о принтерах о_О
<deniska> а оказывается ещё ос есть такая
<_d4vid> http://paste.pro/5156395
<_d4vid> как лечить?
<skai-falkorr> пеницилин и две таблетки анальгина в клизму
<_d4vid> './usr/share/locale/tl/LC_MESSAGES/libapt-pkg4.12.mo' is different from the same file on the system
<skai-falkorr> три раза в день после еды
<_d4vid> как быть, что значит?
<andrex> MS Open License вот, на 50 пк про и стокоже стартер))
<skai-falkorr> _d4vid: эт значит, что чет в локали не так. снеси лишние локали и все
<skai-falkorr> оставь англицкую и русскую
<_d4vid> ок
<_d4vid> у меня немецкая только
<_d4vid> а как её снести если он ругается на инсталл -ф ?
<andrex> руками
<_d4vid> http://paste.pro/5156399
<_d4vid> отключил я пропозед и всё встало на свои места только вот кернел и другое не обновилось как и пыталось с пропозед обновится
 * hardest is back (gone 01:20:25)
<baronos> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<baronos> гыы
<baronos> он сам лежит :D
<boris_t> да все норм с ним HTTP/1.1 200 OK
 * hardest is away: Detached from screen
<baronos> гугл не лежит случаем?
<deniska> умвр
<andrex> ха у меня лежит)
<baronos> заработал
<andrex> хм а у меня нет(
<andrex> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=2 ttl=49 time=889 ms
<andrex> чёт у меня нет тупит
<popsul_> во, Ъ
<popsul_> чойта этот канал в списке каналов не отображается
<andrex> +s
<popsul_> andrex, что есть +s? я не олдфаг и про ирку ничего не знаю :)
<andrex> канальный флаг +s (secret)
<POPSuL> andrex, о, ясно, спасибо
<andrex> меньше народу больше кислороду
<POPSuL> нууу... на ubuntu@c.j.r народу мало, мне там скушно)
<POPSuL> народ нужен всегда, чтобы наверняка кто нить что нить подсказал)
<andrex> аа ну понятно, ты там веселился тебя забанили, пришел сюды)
<POPSuL> чойта? не забанили)
<POPSuL> меня невозможно забанить :3 я Ъ, и всегда направляю на верный путь)
<artus> наивный :D
<artus> andrex, q
<andrex> artus: q
<andrex> виндузятский метод сработал, ребутнулся и нет норм заработал))
<baronos> andrex: я так же сделал :D
<andrex> baronos: а ты обновы ставил? перед этим
<baronos> andrex: ага, были какие то метров на 30 (д7)
<baronos> китайские сервера с такой скудной скоростью отдают прошивку гады :(
<andrex> хм, ну у меня дрова и ведро, ну и что то ещё до кучи, и стали глюки) ребут и глюков нестало
<locodir-user> всем привет
<tagezi> всем привет )
<locodir-user> прю
 * hardest is back (gone 01:09:45)
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<skai-falkorr> так.де этот задрот?
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1ZeOwK7lYk
<andrex> наверно, в  ассасине затерялся
<skai-falkorr> а я у него про него уточнить хотел
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: че там?
<[Raiden]> опрос на улице )
<skai-falkorr> ааа
<andrex> в московии
<[Raiden]> что такое убунту
<skai-falkorr> смотрел на форуме.но смотреть на ютюбе не захотелось
<skai-falkorr> спросить у толпы быдла и надеятся на чтото нормальное? это квинтэссенция идиотизма
<[Raiden]> Не, вроде весело получилось и люди некоторые в курсе оказались.
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: при подобном опросе больше 10% ответили что солнце вращается вокруг земли
<skai-falkorr> lightdiver: при подобном опросе 95% скажут, что они не идиоты.
<skai-falkorr> хотя на самом деле....
<skai-falkorr> ^_^
<deniska> Можно спросить про шиндошс
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: на самом деле клинических идиотов не более 5% как раз
<deniska> ответит примерно такое же число людей
<skai-falkorr> lightdiver: я про бытовых
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr не любит людей и считает всех быдлом кроме себя по ходу )
<deniska> [Raiden]: Я круче, я считаю быдлом вообще всех
<deniska> без исключений
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не.я не люблю людей и считаю всех ошибкой природы, которая не должна была случиться
<skai-falkorr> включая себя
<skai-falkorr> я бы даже сказал "особенно себя"
<[Raiden]> тогда пойдите в ближайшую стену )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: только после того, как буду уверен, что остальные уже прошли
<skai-falkorr> чтоб никого не осталось
<andrex> а не замутить ли нам ядерную войну в честь такой мысли
<skai-falkorr> не
<skai-falkorr> этож зверушки опстрадают
<deniska> Давайте. Я за бомбёжку США и ближнего востока
<skai-falkorr> уж лучше вирусную войну
<skai-falkorr> deniska: я бы начал с рашки и беларашки
<deniska> skai-falkorr: с религией здесь можно бороться старым добрым стрелковым оружием
<andrex> не нужно убедится сначала что всех накрыло, а потом и рашку
<deniska> а вышеназванных только апокалипсис исправит :3
<skai-falkorr> deniska: а зачем бороться с религией?
<deniska> skai-falkorr: А почему бы и нет?
<skai-falkorr> а зачем?проще уничтожить людей, чем тараканов в их головах
<deniska> Ну у меня есть вера в человечество :3
<skai-falkorr> а я ее теряю каждый день:)
<skai-falkorr> надо чтото поменять в жизни
<skai-falkorr> сменю ка я картинку на рабочем столе
<[Raiden]> где-то недавно видел шот сообщения в котором какая-то женщина пишет что главная проблема современного общества - атеисты
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> а у меня её нет совсем, люди сосзданы с запрограммированым кодом самоуничтожения, только это происходит медленно, нужно помоч
<andrex> -с
<skai-falkorr> +ь
<andrex> угу
<lightdiver> andrex: Не, только ты
<lightdiver> andrex: Это защита генетическая.
<lightdiver> andrex: Человек эволюционирует посредством генетических мутаций. Причем неизвестно полезных или нет. Но вредные мутации нежизнеспособны.
<andrex> ну значит люди это вредные мутации в целом))
<lightdiver> andrex: Если твоя ветвь заранее обречена - ты будешь и вести себя соответствующе. Подсознательно стараться себя угробить. Пить, курить итд.
<lightdiver> Или же у тебя будет например неприязнь к мясу (вегетарианство).
<lightdiver> В итоге выживут только положительные мутации, которые продвинут человечество чуть выше.
<deniska> Не всё так однозначно.
<andrex> ну это ты загнул, мне кажется, люди приходят к таким вещам самостоятельно либо с чейто небольшой помощью
<lightdiver> deniska: ну, это теория
<deniska> Может какой-нибудь учёный выдумает лекарство от рака именно в состоянии алкогольного токсикоза.
<lightdiver> andrex: Люди ни к чему не приходят. Отдельный человек не имеет способности развиваться.
<lightdiver> deniska: Это исключения.
<deniska> Саморепликативная система существует лишь благодаря тому, что она саморепликативная.
<lightdiver> Они бывают
<skai-falkorr> скорее выдумает, как блевать так, чтобы не запачкать единственный замшевый костюм
<deniska> При этом уровни репликации можно брать разные.
<iCapusta> Я каналом ошибся , чтоли ?
<lightdiver> deniska: Это как огонь. Не откроет один - откроет другой. Дело времени
<andrex> iCapusta: нет
<andrex> хотя я незнаю на какой ты хотел попать
<lightdiver> deniska: Потому что то что мы называем "открытиями" - описание уже существующего.
<tagezi> людям наконец надоело молчать.. но это не на долго ))
<iCapusta> lightdiver: возможно не так , открытие это новое для группы людей , но может быть старым для другой
<lightdiver> И это тоже
 * andrex решил посидеть в сторонке и посмотреть чем закончится, эта боталия философов
<iCapusta> по поводу эволюции - не мутации генов делают эволюцию а внешние факторы делают человека таким каким он есть
<andrex> хотя мысля есть
<andrex> всех завойсят
<iCapusta> Если обезьяну десять раз ткнуть палкой в нос, на десятый она закроет нос рукой
<lightdiver> iCapusta: Внешние факторы ничего не делают
<skai-falkorr> andrex: вот вроде и ошибку сделал, но ведь бОталия оказалась более точным определением, чем баталия
<lightdiver> iCapusta: Просто в этих внешних факторах выживают те мутации, что более приспособлены - положительные.
<lightdiver> iCapusta: А одна обезьяна ни на что не влияет
<deniska> iCapusta: а почему тогда женщины до сих рождаются девственницами, а евреи необрезанными?
 * hardest is away: Detached from screen
<tagezi> iCapusta: Ламарк?
<lightdiver> deniska: очевидно же - это воля бога)
<iCapusta> lightdiver: да не подумал
<deniska> А…
<iCapusta> весомый довод
<deniska> Как же я забыл про этого хрена на облаке :34
<artus> @voice iCapusta lightdiver deniska
<deniska> Ой, что это со мной? :3
<lightdiver> deniska: А это предупреждение.
 * deniska не умеет в irc
<lightdiver> deniska: Если продолжать нести чушь на спец. канале - забанят.
<iCapusta> Точно
<deniska> lightdiver: Если на спецканале нельзя нести чушь, то зачем он нужен?
<skai-falkorr> artus: тебе переход на евреев или на бога не понравился?:)
<lightdiver> Этот конкретно для обсуждения убунту.
<deniska> Вот придёт нуб спрашивать как пропатчить гном3 под убунту
<deniska> А тут никого нет, потому что всех, кто могли ответить, разогнали отношением к офтопику
<lightdiver> deniska: А обсуждение действий модератора тоже наказуемо.
<artus> @voice skai-falkorr
<artus> skai-falkorr, мне этот бессмысленный флуд непонятен
<skai-falkorr> @voice artus
<iCapusta> deniska: все еще приходят и спрашивают ?
<[Raiden]> я зато останусь и пошю ставить кде
<[Raiden]> л*
<skai-falkorr> для равнозначия
<artus> skai-falkorr, проблемы?
<andrex> !offtopic | iCapusta lightdiver deniska
<ubuntuhelp> iCapusta lightdiver deniska: #ubuntu-ru это канал для поддержки пользователей Ubuntu. Пожалуйста пройдите на #ubuntu-ru-offtopic для разговоров на другие темы. Спасибо.
<skai-falkorr> artus: обо надо подклеить
<skai-falkorr> шнурки бы стоило постирать
<skai-falkorr> а так вроде нет
<artus> @devoice artus
<skai-falkorr> @devoice iCapusta deniska lightdiver skai-falkorr
<tagezi> кто-нибудь встречался с такой проблемой? http://itmages.ru/image/view/646910/2181e703
<tagezi> окно почемуто не доконца раскрыто
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: дык раскрой
<[Raiden]> я точно нет
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: уменьши и снова раскрой
<[Raiden]> патамучта К
<skai-falkorr> эт чет в убунту твике иногда геометрия сбивается
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: у меня это постоянно происходит
<tagezi> просто вот стало вроде всё работать, мелочи остались
<skai-falkorr> ну так. раз на раз баг не выловить
<skai-falkorr> ты репорт то обозначал?
<tagezi> да, свернуть развернуть помогает, но всёравно
<tagezi> не умею репорты писать (
<skai-falkorr> английский в руки и вперед
<tagezi> с английским ещё тяжелее чем с наптсанием багрепортов ))) а если гуглом пользоваться, то я боюсь они не то получат что я хотел сказать, он иногда слишком криво переводит )
<andrex> это типа, права купил ездить не купил
<deniska> Английский — стандартный язык
<skai-falkorr> его в школе проходят
<skai-falkorr> ты что не смог осилить среднее образование
<skai-falkorr> ?
<tagezi> да, не осилил, да и в вечерке не преподавали английского
<andrex> ну переводи гуглом, должны понять, покрайней мере не убьют за такую писанину
<tagezi> лан, попробую.. вконце концов, действительно не убьют )
<tagezi> наверное
<skai-falkorr> ток извинись за гуглотранслейт
<skai-falkorr> чтоб прилично было
<tagezi> да, главное понять что им для помощи выложить, раз проблемма за пол года ещё не всплыла
<andrex> файлы программы, логи описание действий, в последствии которых это происходит, итд
<andrex> там помоему гдето ман есть как багрепорты составлять
<tagezi> (ubuntu-tweak:6342): GConf-WARNING **: : You can't use a GConfEngine that has an active GConfClient wrapper object. Use GConfClient API instead.
<tagezi> а это чего значит?
<tagezi> не, как переводиться понятно
<[Raiden]> ворнинги не так опасны. гтк софт ваще любит ими сыпать. Можешь полистать ~/.xsession-errors
<iCapusta> Назрел вопрос , как бы поднять вебсервер на убусервере 12.04  , точнее где бы почитать про это
<iCapusta> О! еще вспомнил , надо писать скрипты автозапуска некоторых сервисов, тоже хотелось бы почитать , ткните носом
<openvoid> товарищи, подскажите где может быть загвоздка - сделал скрипт для запуска gimp интерактивно, оно читает команды с stdin, с консоли работает без проблем, когда скрипт пускается системой (например cron) gimp просто остаётся висеть в памяти,
<openvoid> похоже что получает пустой stdin
<pr0mode> всем ку
<shenmue> пыщ
<pr0mode> тыщ
<shenmue> гг тут вопрос такой "как без мучений установить драйвера на сканер...."" =)
<shenmue> наивный (=
<pr0mode> ))
<iCapusta> какой бы командой мне в консоли скопировать файлы , ибо нуб
<openvoid> cp
<shenmue> cp
<iCapusta> Спасибо
 * pr0mode reboot
<shenmue> интересно в локалке ип постоянный?...
<iCapusta> shenmue: в чьей ?
<shenmue> в корбине
<shenmue> нынче сайтов много к которым доступ из локалки. на одном зарегился а тут привязка по ип есть. вот и задумался
<iCapusta> Всмысле сайты в локальной сети или просто free traffic  для этого домена
<shenmue> вроде как в локалке ибо без впн доступ есть
<iCapusta> Может быть просто фритраффик , у нас в сети есть доступ к qiwi.ru без впн
<iCapusta> Узнать просто tracert domainname и он покажет где сайт
<iCapusta> ай , команда то из оффтопика
<iCapusta> Какой командой посмотреть какие сетевые интерфейсы есть в системе ?
<iCapusta> Точнее не так , на хосте две сетевых карты , одна работает, как узнать работает ли вторая и посмотреть ее настройки
<shenmue> ifconfig видимо
<iCapusta> shenmue: спасибо
<openvoid> скажите, какой тумбнейлер использует наутилус для картинок?
<[Raiden]> картинки может и сам, фиг знает
<openvoid> я webp заболел - хочу добавить
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shared-mime-info/+bug/896707
<[Raiden]> а можеш ьвыложить 1 любой вебп для теста?
<openvoid> это я починил, он как звуковой файл его уже не пытается
<openvoid> если гимпом открыть то и тумбнейл сохраняет
<openvoid> но только если открыть
<openvoid> http://www.datafilehost.com/download-97d2df6b.html
<openvoid> я даже сам тумбнейлер написал с использованием гимпа, но он из консоли работает а сам нет
<openvoid> только к гимпу сначала плагин прикрутить надо, а то в голом виде он тоже не умеет
<[Raiden]> дельфин тоже думает что аудио )
<[Raiden]> в топку тогда, не готов софт ещё
<[Raiden]> юзай пнг, потом переконвертишь
<openvoid> у него рифф заголовок, поэтому софт думает что аудио
<openvoid> миме поправить - пара пустяков
<pr0mode> посоветуйте хороший фильм
<openvoid> в хром или хромиум брось - он откроет
<openvoid> нативно
<shenmue> миссия серенити
<POPSuL> ваще пичялька
<POPSuL> на работу пора топать...
<openvoid> о йес, починил гимп чтобы превьюшки работали
 * hardest is back (gone 09:46:40)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-22
<popsul_> beerseller, ку
<portos> всем привет
<portos> можно ламерский вопрос?
<baronos> !ask > portos
<ubuntuhelp> portos, please see my private message
<portos> куда в убунту  (клиент) сохранять ключи и сертификат vps ?
<_d4vid> .ssh_hosts
<_d4vid> .ssh/known_hosts
<_d4vid> portos, сохраняй где тебе удобно
<beerseller> popsul_, ку
<portos> _d4vid: как это где угодно?
<_d4vid> portos, убунту клиент чего? впн чтоле?
<portos> _d4vid: да, я из убунту хочу подключиться vpn серверу
<_d4vid> portos, значит опенвпн?
<portos> _d4vid: именно!
<_d4vid> магеиа на дистроватч на втором месте оО
<skai-falkorr> _d4vid: а кому она нужна?
<_d4vid> значит многим если на втором
<skai-falkorr> я могу кликнуть на картинку с бегемотом. но он мне нафиг не нужен
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг.
<Kyshtynbai> http://cs410425.userapi.com/v410425339/3672/dMo9zq1Bojw.jpg ухахаха
 * hardest is away: Detached from screen
 * hardest is back (gone 01:01:30)
<UNIm95> Хай народ.
<UNIm95> можно сделать что бы ОО и LO на одной машине жили
<UNIm95> * на одной системе
<vladgobelen> UNIm95: Поставь в разные префиксы
<UNIm95> это вариант через исходники
<[Raiden]> что бы поставить в разные надо уметь пересобирать пакеты
<[Raiden]> угу
<UNIm95> а если через апт?
<UNIm95> + сборка ОО это часа на 4-6
<[Raiden]> а они не умеют рядом ствитья? если нет, то никак
<UNIm95> что не очень
<UNIm95> плохо
<deniska> можно виндовые под вайном запускать (:
<UNIm95> а если на другой системе с checkinstall склепать?
<UNIm95> при компиляции указав ./configure --prefix=/usr/share/openoffice
<UNIm95> Кстати чего они 2-е на одной машине жить не могут?
<UNIm95> ведь у них каталоги разные
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> re
<tagezi> есть какой-нибудь 100% способ начать делать коментарии к коду и называть понятными именами переменные?
<andrex> эт не кнам
<tagezi> да вроде тут прогеров много )
<tagezi> а так понятно: сам написал сам разбирай )))
<andrex> ну так тут и гентушников и мятников и прочих тоже много
<deaidko>  /msg ubuntuhelp deaidko
<deaidko>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<Sergey_IT> ку
<andrex> Sergey_IT: q
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: давай код, щас откомментируем )
<deaidko> всем привет
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: )))он с ошибками ))
<tagezi> хотя
<deaidko> есть у кого ноут с процессором серии trinity?
<Sergey_IT> deaidko, нам и unity хватает
<deaidko> Sergey_IT, причем тут unity?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: http://pastebin.com/JqG6JgNk
<tagezi> поругаешь заодно
<Sergey_IT> deaidko, а причем здесь тринити?
<deaidko> Sergey_IT, я спрашиваю про поддержку новых процессоров AMD
<Sergey_IT> у кого? У сообщества убунту? Или здесь светлее?
<deaidko> Sergey_IT, остается спрашивать тут, больше не у кого
<tagezi> deaidko: а как вопрос то звучит?
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<andrex> в ядрах 3.5.* поддерживается
<deaidko> tagezi, я хочу взять ноут с интегрированным GPU, встроенному в процессор от AMD, вот и спрашиваю про поддержку
<deaidko> слышал про него много положительных отзывов
<tagezi> у меня 12.04 и у меня ядро 3.2.0-29
<tagezi> значит будешь с бубном сидеть
<deaidko> tagezi
<deaidko> tagezi, какой процессор?
<tagezi> интел у меня
<tagezi> deaidko: тебе ответили поддержка твоего проца в ядрах 3.5.*
<tagezi> Это значит что пока ядро не поддерживается по умолчанию )
<deaidko> tagezi, да, я видел, спасибо. Хотелось бы услышать это от владельцев
<tagezi> deaidko: а ты не боишься нарваться на владельца который постоянно бегает в аптеку за натуральной слезой и считает это нормальным? )
<deaidko> tagezi, если вы пошутили, то я не понял. Не могли бы вы разьяснить доступным языком?
<tagezi> deaidko: есть людии которые очень любят свои компьютеры и проводят за ними все ночи на пролёт, их ещё красноглазиками зовут )))
<tagezi> натуральная слеза помогает при рези в глазах и покраснениях
<deaidko> tagezi, спасибо,буду знать
<deaidko> чувствую что мне тут не помогут... всем спасибо
<tagezi> deaidko: зачем тебе встроеная гпу?
<deaidko> tagezi, ноут для учебы, не для игр
<tagezi> deaidko: возьми интел тогда, он нормально поддерживается
<tagezi> они сейчас в чипсет тоже загоняют видяху
<tagezi> её даже на игры хватает, иногда )
<deaidko> tagezi, я уже имел печальный опыт с серией GMA, с тех пор идет некоторое отвращение
<tagezi> у меня асус k53e, пока нариканий не имею
<deaidko> tagezi, можете поподробнее про ваш ноутбук?
<tagezi> а что?
<deaidko> tagezi, очень интересно, дискретная видеокарта?
<tagezi> ну да
<tagezi> характиристики в инете лежат
<deaidko> tagezi, по-моему комплектации бывают разные, или это не так?
<tagezi> qt, libroffice, gimp - вообще без нариканий... большие объёмы с базами данных тоже отрабатывает хорошо... при видеомантаже притормаживает, бывает 2 процесора забивает на 100%
<deaidko> у k53e 35 модификаций, какая из них ваша?
<tagezi> на i5
<tagezi> винт не помню уже, помоему 640
<tagezi> 4 гига памяти
<Civil|2> deaidko: gma еще вменяем
<tagezi> deaidko: http://www.notebook.ru/notebook/asus-k53e-15590/
<tagezi> djn yf 'nj gj[j;t
<tagezi> вот на это похоже
<deaidko> Civil|2, когда я пользовался, видеокарта была самым слабым местом и пусть процессор самый мощный, но этого не ощущалось
<tagezi> deaidko: ты на кого учишься?
<Civil|2> deaidko: для игрушек - ну да
<Civil|2> для всего остального - тут когда как
<deaidko> tagezi, прикладная математика и информатика
<Civil|2> да и то за последнее время интеловые видеокарты выросли до уровня младших дискретных
<deaidko> Civil|2, вот это уже интересно
<tagezi> deaidko: тебе хватит.. я на информатика в экономике
<tagezi> deaidko: а если чтонить серьёзное делать, то всёравно лучше декстоп брать с теслой
<Civil|2> tagezi: под них еще писать надо. И я думаю в институте с такими требованиями есть доступ до какого-нибудь небольшого кластерочка
<deaidko> tagezi, просто я бывший заядлый геймер, и не очень хочется чтобы ноут поле учебы стал бесполезной вещью
<Civil|2> deaidko: ноутбук для игр стоит совсем других денег
<deaidko> Civil|2, я знаю, но мне для старых игр
<tagezi> deaidko: ну так если ты геймер -  бери не дискретную карту, нвидиа...она и в лине работает вроде не плохо, и ГПУ можно использовать для расчетов и поиграть сможешь
<Civil|2> tagezi: ну это зависит от ноута. На ноутах с optimus'ом есть определенные танцы с Bumblebee всякими
<deaidko> так, придется смириться насчет AMD. А если брать из "айек" то какой посоветуете за 18-19 тысяч?
<tagezi> Civil|2: если чел учиться математике и информатике в убунту - он уже красноглазик )
<artus> deaidko, бери че хош, хароф офтоп разводить
<Sergey_IT> tagezi:  что то посмотрел http://pastebin.com/xLDNj5wa - где *******
<Civil|2> deaidko: почитай отличия между ними. На десктопе у интела понятная позиция в плане процессоров, на ноуте уже не так все однозначно и отличие почти всех модулей i3->i5->i7 идет в отключении тех или иных фич (turboboost, aes, vt-d)
<Civil|2> i3 = i5 без турбобуста, i7 = i5 с aes и vt-d, при этом 4-х ядерные мобильные процессоры только i7
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо, щас буду править
<Civil|2> гуглить в сторону ark.intel.com и смотреть там детальную информацию о конкретных моделях
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: но это всё работает вроде, неработает как раз последняя функция
 * tagezi быдлокодер )
<Civil|2> tagezi: есть принципы именования переменных и стандарты кодирования. Про комментарии в коде, стоит сразу приспособиться к какому-нибудь doxygen'у, чтобы по ним же базовые доки лепить. Заодно приучит лепить перед каждой функцией комметарий зачем он
<Civil|2> а нужна
<Civil|2> и doxygen обычно еще подсвечивается редакторами
<Sergey_IT> Civil|2: не обязательно, если для своих нужд
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, соединение с БД?
<Civil|2> Sergey_IT: никто не заставляет же генерировать код всегда, зато это будет единый стиль описания кода и заставит тебя описывать API внутренний
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> всмысле ошибка?
<tagezi> ошибка там в том, что график не совсем правильно умещается в ГрафикВиджет
<tagezi> он равняется по верхнему и нижниму краю, но в итоге убегает в правый нижний угол
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ааа, ну это тебе самому разбираться )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да это понятно ))) всёравно спасибо.. тыкаешь меня лицом в совсем глупые ошибки.
 * hardest is away: Detached from screen
<baronos> надо его в игнор  отправить
<andrex> отправь
<baronos> уже
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user hardest 84600 отключи уведомления об away
<andrex> а то сидят всякие боты ничего не говорят только в away и обратно прыгають
<skai-falkorr> отправил
<tagezi> 23 часа 30 минут? ))
<tagezi> неожидано))) вот врнёться и заговорит )
<flintstone> привет всем
<flintstone> ктонибудь ставил 3-й гном?
<andrex> ну я ставил, но было давно и уже не считается так как в 12.4 я неставил
<flintstone> и какие ощущения?
<|rapidsp|> ощущения - как будто установлен 3й гном
<andrex> на в кус и цвет итд. мне не понравилось,
<skai-falkorr> !gnome
<ubuntuhelp> GNOME Shell - это графическая среда, пришедшая на смену GNOME Classic. Подробней:  http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell Помощь по GNOME Shell !baronos
<deniska> Я сейчас грузился с ливцд федуры
<deniska> гном всё же неок
<deniska> Даже плавный скроллинг работает во всех приложениях, а в гномощели нет
<flintstone> неок?
<deniska> flintstone: нехорош типа
<deniska> емпати глючит с хмпп и выглядит уныло
<deniska> И идея переключать приложения через наведение в угол мне всё ещё не нравится
<flintstone> хочу занять себя чемто в послерабочее время, а то както все слишком гладко работает :)
<andrex> займи себя, поставь генту
<flintstone> andrex: уже
<andrex> ну и не гуд, лучше б на улицу сходил, девок поклеил
<flintstone> andrex: а жене сказать что пошел за хлебом? :)
<andrex> нет, сказать что девок клеить пошол, и показать ПВА
<flintstone> :)
<andrex> я прям незнаю, кагбудто больше на планете заняться нечем
<andrex> кроме как сидеть и втыкать в комп
<baronos> в лайф федоры гном не обновленный до посл. стабл., ну и у себя я не вижу проблем с эмпати и тем более с xmpp.
<flintstone> andrex: а ты чего тут делаешь? :)
<andrex> ну дык 11 часов вечера, нет вот щас пойду на улицу гулять
<flintstone> что есть  "гулять" в твоем понимании? :)
<baronos> гул ять
<andrex> гулять значит гулять, всмысле не пить там итд а просто гулять
<flintstone> аа :)
<flintstone> я если выйду с друзьями, то просто гулять мы не можем
<andrex> ну значит смени друзей, а то потом и выйти не сожеш
<flintstone> andrex: откуда в тебе столько мудрости? :)
<vladgobelen> https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/security/8139573 бойтесь
<andrex> flintstone: фз
<andrex> ну значит, популярность линя растёт)
<andrex> правда, чтоб этот троян попал на линь машину, нужно ставить\запускать и всё подряд без разбора
<skai-falkorr> зачем все подряд
<skai-falkorr> достаточно доктора веба поставить
<skai-falkorr> и будет троян
<andrex> )
<flintstone> надо избавиться от привычки хранить важную информацию в домашней директории
<vladgobelen> с чего бы?
<flintstone> а вообще у вируса должна быть по идее инструкция по установке :)
<andrex> нафига, он может быть просто скриптом или бинарным файлом, который можно запустить. правда заработает ли он, вот в чём вопрос
<deniska> flintstone: надо просто каждую программу от своего пользователя запускать
<deniska> andrex: а ещё он может использовать уязвимость фаерфокса или какого-нибудь ирц-клиента
<tagezi> а как он распространяетсято?
<deniska> или будет залит по побрутфорсенному ssh в конце концов (:
<vladgobelen> andrex: ну не скажи
<flintstone> а насчет пиджина, вообще молчу, заходи и бери :)
<deniska> хм
<vladgobelen> andrex: как минимум нужно убрать noexeс  c хоума, да и куда скинуть его важно. С каких каталогов снять "только чтение". Какие библиотеки для запуска доставить. Итд итп
<deniska> 1. Ломаем чей-нибудь ssh. 2. Прём его ключи. 3. Заходим на другие компьютеры по этим ключам. 4. GOTO 2.
<vladgobelen> deniska: кстати, ссх со стандартными портами брутфорсятся автоматом уже много лет китайскими ботами
<vladgobelen> deniska: у меня как то было несколько сотен метров _лога_ подобного брутфорса
<deniska> ну у меня порт стандартный
<deniska> но аутенфикация по паролю отключена
<vladgobelen> ну это уже норм)
<tagezi> а зачем ему шифрование?
<flintstone> за тем что это безопаснее пароля
<flintstone> я както в один прекрасный день заметил что моя мышь самостоятельно двигается.. :) я както разрешил доступ через простейший пароль через гномовкий VNC :)
<flintstone> было интересно наблюдать :)
<deniska> видимо поэтому из гнома внц и выпилили (:
<flintstone> в 3-м?
<deniska> наверное
<deniska> из-за чего в убунту проще объяснить человеку как тивьювер поставить, чем про vnc
<flintstone> кстати есть кросплатформенные аналоги тимвивера?
<deniska> ээ, тимвьювер вполне себе кроссплатформенный (:
<deniska> но унылый и проприетарный
<flintstone> 6-й у меня не ставился
<artus> и 7й ставится прекрасно, проблемы там в чем 7
<iCapusta> Знатоки железа , вопрос , будет ли работать встроенная сетевая карта одновременно с PCI на Gigabite GA8IPE
<artus> iCapusta, а что ей мешает?
<flintstone> у меня на моей старенькой материнке так работает..
<iCapusta> artus: пока незнаю , она едет в коробке из магазина , но дабы подготовится решил спросить, просто помню была проблема в том , что при обнаружении в PCI слоте сетевой карты встроенная отказывалась работать наотрез
<flintstone> я запустил через нее форвадинг
<artus> iCapusta, это где ты такой бред вычитал? :)
<andrex> угу
<iCapusta> artus: это не вычитал это собственный опыт
<flintstone> iCapusta: а ты снеси nm-applet и настрой все в ручную :)
<artus> ну знать опыты у тя кие то не правильные )
<iCapusta> правда это был пень третий с VIA
<andrex> хотя возможно этот бред производителя какойнибудь китайской прошлых лет
<andrex> материнки
<flintstone> у меня когдато была подобная история с звуковухой на pci
<iCapusta> Это из той же оперы
<flintstone> долго мучался, в конечном итоге выбросил и поставил себе другую
<flintstone> iCapusta: а втроенная сетевуха не рабочая?
<iCapusta> Рабочая сейчас она смотрит в мою подсеть
<flintstone> я думаю что тебе не надо париться
<iCapusta> Я тоже так думаю
<flintstone> :)
<flintstone> а еще в любом магазине можно вернуть товар в течении 14 дней
<flintstone> так что не выбрасывай чек :)
<deniska> про 14 дней масса оговорок
<flintstone> у нас в молдове это работает
<flintstone> правда со скрипом в зубах продавцев и косыми взглядами
<flintstone> но они обязаны.. их дрючат избегать такие конфликты
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Kyshtynbai> а есть у нас тут мастера апача? Как бы сделать так, чтобы при заходе в запараленную через .htaccess папку, то есть при успешном вводе пароля, отсылалося бы пысьмо на почту?
<baronos> только мастера советских "ка" и "ми"
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а че, мастера на канале апача тебя забанили? ))
<Kyshtynbai> и то верно)
<[Raiden]> http://cs306901.userapi.com/v306901393/504/m2RyzHPv4rM.jpg
<_d4vid> как вы относитесь к калкулейт линукс?
<[Raiden]> никак
<_d4vid> я решил перейти на него
<[Raiden]> прощай
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> но побаиваюсь
<_d4vid> )
<[Raiden]> ну попытка не пытка.
<[Raiden]> я вот на опенсусе 2 раза пытался перйти
<[Raiden]> до сих пор есть в установленном виде
<_d4vid> а что не перешёл?
<[Raiden]> тут немного проще с готовыми пакетами и привычка в основном.
<[Raiden]> а так там всё неплохо, кедоводу особенно
<_d4vid> калкулейт тоже на кде
<_d4vid> тоесть основа кде как и в зузе
<[Raiden]> Хм, тогда лично я стал относитья немного лучше
<[Raiden]> )
<flintstone> http://www.kongregate.com/games/pitergames/trollface-launch
<[Raiden]> есть кто с юнити-номом? сделайте шот настроек наутилуса где включается пункт удаления в обход корзины
<[Raiden]> если не лень
<[Raiden]> помимо опенсуськи я ещё неплохого мнения о магея. Н отам не стоит ждать слишком новых версий. Это для тех кто буде тюзать те версии котоыре дадут до след релиза
<[Raiden]> всё, шот не нужен, уже дали
<iCapusta> Как проверить какие сервисы запущены в системе ?
<_d4vid> капуста service --status-all
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: ты туд?
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, как аль+райт клик отключить нафиг в гном-шелле? Перехватывает полезную функцию блендера
<Kyshtynbai> короче, через гконф-едитор. нашел воркэраунд
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: в дконф по примерному пути org.gnome.desktop.wm.keyboard вроде ну там разберешся
<baronos> хмм, долго печатал :D
<Kyshtynbai> мерси)
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> тест
<shenmue> !flash
<[Raiden]> passed
<shenmue> ммм... что то этот подозрительный бот подозрительно напоминает мне одного подозрительного типа под которого этот подозрительный бот косит
<[Raiden]> )
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Failed!
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<shenmue> спим на посту? !!
<icapusta|2> как посмотреть какие устройства есть в системе ?
<pr0mode> icapusta|2, в консоли команда lshw
<pr0mode> от рута
<icapusta|2> pr0mode: спасибо
<icapusta|2> а конкретно сетевые интерфейсы ? lseth ?
<pr0mode> ifconfig
<icapusta|2> не кажет
<pr0mode> должен показывать
<pr0mode> конечно можно ещё   lshw -C network попробовать, выдать должен по идее только сеть, если память мне не изменяет
<icapusta|2> Нашел в устройвах сетевую вторую , то есть одна встроенная , вторая PCI , так вот в параметрах PCI написано network disabled
<pr0mode> значит отключена
<icapusta|2> как включить ?
<icapusta|2> Сорри ибо нуб
<pr0mode> или скорее всего не задействована
<pr0mode> эта PCI у тебя eth1?
<icapusta|2> сейчас
<icapusta|2> 0000000-400fffff
<icapusta|2>            *-network:0 DISABLED
<icapusta|2>                 description: Ethernet interface
<icapusta|2>                 product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<icapusta|2>                 vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<pr0mode> попробуй sudo ifconfig eth(0,1,2,3 ... крч твоя сетевуха) up
<pr0mode> попробуй sudo ifconfig eth(0,1,2,3 ... крч твоя сетевуха) up
<icapusta|2> в общем один интерфейс network -1 второй network-0 в устройствах
<icapusta|2> ок сейчас попробую
<pr0mode> и пользуйся http://paste.pro чтоб строчки кода вставлять, сюда не кидай
<icapusta|2> вот знал про это ,забыл спросить
<icapusta|2> появился второй интерфейс в ifconfig
<icapusta|2> сейчас посмотрю линк на свитче
<icapusta|2> http://paste.pro/5156503 но адрес не получает
<icapusta|2> странное дело
<pr0mode> витуха - то хоть подключена к сетевухе этой?
<icapusta|2> Да , на самой сетке линк не горит , а на противополжном конце линк мигает
<icapusta|2> причем проверено с заведомо рабочим кабелем
<pr0mode> смахивает на то что провод просто тупо не подключен или криво обжат и нет линка  ...
<icapusta|2> вроде завелось
<icapusta|2> Прожал коннекторы еще раз
<icapusta|2> Но ip не получает
<openvoid> dhclient ethX
<icapusta|2> На этом интерфейсе потери большие
<icapusta|2> http://paste.pro/5156505
<icapusta|2> решилось , ifconfig eth1 down & up
<icapusta|2> получил IP но пакеты теряются , еще попробую кабель поменять
<icapusta|2> pr0mode: спасибо большое за помощь
<pr0mode> ну и отлично
<icapusta|2> Теперь буду мучать unrealircd + anope
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-23
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<Romul> help
<Romul> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Romul> всем привет
<Romul> не работает ssh -D
<Romul> я в трауре
<baronos> печально
<pr0mode> ку
<UA1000> хм, давайте небольшой опрос сделаем - почему вы выбрали ubuntu ?
<UA1000> лично я потому-что всюду на ушах и проще всего установить ))
<skai-falkorr> UA1000: а это не тебя не так давно банили?:)
<vladgobelen> UA1000: А если я не на убунту, что мне выбрать?
<[Raiden]> после релиза висты было некоторое разочарование + было 2 цели 1. попробовать деб-базед, т.к. всегда юзал рпм онли, 2. узнать что такое убунту - т.к. часто слово встречалось
<[Raiden]> а потом привык просто. что касается вин7 то она больше нравится чем убунта.
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: удивительным "сглаживанием", отсутствием плюшек иксов в виде копирования колесом мыши и прокрутки под курсором,а не активного окна?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: и переходом между каталогами в фм по 40 секунд
<UA1000> чего скрывать, у винды с оформлением и графикой на порядок лучше, нооо, может я не прав, может стоит попробовать KDE и прочее ?
<skai-falkorr> отсутствием настраиваемых хоткеев и волшебным функционалом командной строки?
<vladgobelen> UA1000: просто у тебя нет вкуса)
<[Raiden]> altdesk делает достаточно нетормозящие столы. ущербность вм конечно есть после компиза и квина, но это можно пережить. И все проблемы виндовса в общем то решаются созданием мелкого раздела и бекапа средсвами самой же винды.
<[Raiden]> в общем сказка
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: дык бекапь средствами убунты
<baronos> хватит курить и сравнивать дерево и фонарный столб
<vladgobelen> baronos: ну почему же, вполне сравнить можно)
<vladgobelen> baronos: линукс+вов 150 фпс. Винда+вов 30фпс
<[Raiden]> я имел в виду что вин7 мне больше нравится чем кде версия убунты. Что касается юнити и гнома, хфце и лхде , то это вообще даже сравнивать нет смысла.
<baronos> дерево с листьями, столб со светом
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: кде-версия убунту нежизнеспособна изначально. Естественно она тебе не будет нравится. Попробуй нормальные кеды и поймешь что ошибался.
 * baronos в надежде
<vladgobelen> Убунту дистрибутив статичный и заточен под то, что изначально в нем.
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: это бред. У меня рядом опенсусе стоит ) А в виртуалке вообще с десяток.
<[Raiden]> и я выбираю кеды в убунте
<[Raiden]> не потому, чт лучше ,а потому, что такие же
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А ты специально выбираешь или мертвые проекты или заточенные под другие вещи?
<[Raiden]> юз кде вообще делает использование разных дистров более одинаковым
<baronos> о гном3 поговорите лучше ;)
<vladgobelen> о мертвых или хорошо или ничего
<vladgobelen> baronos: рип
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: о какой мертвости речь? ты ничего не путаешь? :)
<vladgobelen> не
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: о кде в убунте у меня сложилось двойственное впечатление в свое время. На десктопе и личном ноуте всю жизнь были kde, притом включая разные rc/beta. А на ubuntu 11.04 на рабочем ноуте у меня в кедах умудрялось падать то, что не падало даже в 4.1.90
<[Raiden]> 4.1 не мого не падать
<[Raiden]> не могло
<vladgobelen> оно стабильным то стало ближе к 4.4.5
<[Raiden]> везде
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: konsole в kde была стабильна начиная с 4.1 бета 2
<Civil|2> *4.2 бета 2
<Civil|2> при этом в убунте оно с сегфолтом упало два раза за месяц
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: а заборам ты тоже веришь?)
<[Raiden]> я стал пользоваться с 4.6 , до этог осмотрел только ) и то что было раньше падало везде.
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: это к чему? Я по опыту сужу. Отдельные компоненты кде были стабильными уже к 4.2
<Civil|2> к 4.4 оно стало стабильно почти полностью
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: кде именно что к 4.4.. а до этого было довольно нехорошо
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: отдельные компоненты были вполне стабильны
<vladgobelen> но к 4.4.5
<[Raiden]> так, мне бежать надо. Это что бы не скучали http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0823/h_1345724832_8222256_2413d55868.png
<[Raiden]> )
<pr0mode> всю жизнь пользовался классическим гномом и не жалуюсь, а спорить можно бесконечно, каждый выбирает своё ...
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: Баги до сих пор есть.
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: а где их нет?
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/2289.png
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: если убить плазму или ребутнуть комп, собержимое записок может случайным образов исчезнуть
<vladgobelen> на скрине 4 записки с исчезнувшим частично текстом ><
<vladgobelen> не в курсе более надежную замену?
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: не в курсе, я записками почти не пользуюсь
<Civil|2> мне от кед то нужен kwin, konsole, dolphin, kate и kopete по сути
<deniska> vladgobelen: хардварные записки
<deniska> из бумаги
<Civil|2> остальное можно выкинуть нафиг
<vladgobelen> deniska: это неудобно
<deniska> клеить на монитор
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: плазменная панель стала очень удобной
<Civil|2> deniska: если наклеить на монитор, то нельзя поверх них окна делать )
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: взяли идею из е17 с иконками приложений
<deniska> Civil|2: ну можно на холодильник клеить
<vladgobelen> они не закрываются, а как бы сворачиваются на панели
<deniska> или ещё куда
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: до окна ходить далеко)
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: да, я в курсе, я периодически посматриваю что нового делали
<vladgobelen> нужно на рабочем столе.. ибо всеравно за 6 лет я его ни разу не использовал
<Civil|2> а... еще krunner
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: yakuake
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: ну мне нравятся именно встроенные плагины
<Civil|2> в духе: =2+2
<Civil|2> плюс там учитываются уже запущенные приложения
<[Raiden]> в кубунте очень своевременн обекпортят новые версии и на ппа всякие темы и т.д. , всяки кути софт. Поэтму я не перешел например на сусе или магею. убунта для кедовода достаточно удобна.
<[Raiden]> всё, убег
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: угу.. особенно удобно потребление в 1700мб озу
<[Raiden]> не имеет значения
<vladgobelen> имеет
<vladgobelen> особенно на почти серверном ядре
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: gentoo - и компиляй что хочешь :)
<[Raiden]> лучше потратить столько озу , чем делать телодвижения лишние и ли сидеть в гноме и мечтать что к пенсии что-то там реализуют
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Это после винды тебе не заметны лаги. А так - они есть
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: у меня кеды при старте потребляют 200мб. При работе со всем софтом - 400-600
<vladgobelen> Я же говорю - просто ты привык к лагам на винде и не замечаешь их и тут
<vladgobelen> убунту это убунту.. и делать ее с кедами - глупо
<deniska> КДЕ плохо по многим причинам
<deniska> Но главное — их огороженность от остального линукса :3
<deniska> Вместо того, чтобы развивать фдошную инфраструктуру, они пилят свои ни с чем не совместимые велосипеды (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: Ты бредишь.
<deniska> про kio тут уже говорили
<deniska> ну или не тут (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: КДЕ - хорошо хотя бы потому что конкурентов на данный момент нету.
<deniska> А зачем конкурировать со средой, разработчики которой страдают NIH-синдромом?
<deniska> Слава аллаху, что кде такое одно на весь линукс (:
<vladgobelen> Так это единственная полноценная среда осталась.
<vladgobelen> В принципе.
<vladgobelen> кому конкурировать то?
<deniska> посоны, у микрософта новый логотип
<tagezi> всем привет ))
<shenmue> пыщ!
<[Raiden]> гамарджопа
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хороший аватар http://www.linux.org.ru/photos/55541:-248761936.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34646 - если бы Леннарта звали Гарри было бы забавней.
<mastak> доброго времени суток! подскажите пожалуйста приобрел ноут старенький, поставил на него lubuntu Но вот проблема периодически пропадает интренет соединение wifi. роутер TP-link
<andrex> мадель ноута конфигурация логи
<andrex> о*
<andrex> !log > mastak
<ubuntuhelp> mastak, please see my private message
<andrex> !paste > mastak
<andrex> !lshw > mastak
<ubuntuhelp> mastak, please see my private message
<mastak> description: Wireless interface
<mastak>                 product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<mastak>                 vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<mastak>                 physical id: 0
<mastak>                 bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
<mastak>                 logical name: eth1
<mastak>                 version: 01
<mastak>                 serial: 00:25:56:8d:39:2b
<mastak>                 width: 64 bits
<mastak>                 clock: 33MHz
<mastak>                 capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
<mastak>                 configuration: broadcast=yes driver=wl0 driverversion=5.100.82.38 ip=192.168.1.5 latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11
<mastak>                 resources: irq:18 memory:f0300000-f0303модель ноута emschines e625
<tagezi> это что такое?
<mastak> лог lsshw
<andrex> это называется "йя писатель"
<tagezi> блин, я думал я на убунту зашёл, а тут @logopisatel
<tagezi> #*
<andrex> mastak: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=120620.0 читаем
<artus> @kick mastak это называется флуд
<tagezi> о, проснулся )
<tagezi> artus: привет )
<artus> tagezi, угу ) кофее пью )
<artus> дароф
<andrex> да в принципе так и надо, решение он получил, всего то модуль переставить
<deniska> А всё из-за того, что в irc \n является разделителем сообщений :3
<andrex> нет
<andrex> всё из за того что читать надо что пишут
<deniska> ну минипростынки на 3-5 строчек смотрелись бы аккуратно, не будь перед каждой ник автора
<tagezi> а пастебин заблокировали что ли?
<artus> deniska, description: Wireless interface product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY vendor: Broadcom Corporation physical id: 0 bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0  ..... так типа понятнее?
<deniska> artus: нет, просто переводы строки
<artus> deniska, а нафига там те переводы? от этого понятнее не станет)
<deniska> к сожалению я не могу показать как это могло было бы выглядеть в ирц (:
<andrex> письмена более 4 строк надо на пасту отправлять, да и читать их неудобно в 1 строку да и можно ьыло только 1 девайс отправить
<tagezi> deniska: переводы строки не оправдание отсутсвия мозгов )
<andrex> гороче ссзб
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-24
<Karloss> в kubuntu firefox никак не хочет быть русским, firefox-locale-ru стоит, активен, английский удален совсем, что еще можно поделать?
<vladgobelen> Karloss: активировать дополнение в самом фф
<Karloss> vladgobelen: активированно, непомогает, даже папку профиля удалять пробывал, нивкакую
<Karloss> он же на GTK+ вроде? где-то здесь подвох я чую
<vladgobelen> значит слишком новая версия
<vladgobelen> да, он на гтк
<vladgobelen> новые "ночные" версии только английские
<Karloss> да нет из основных реп браузер
<Karloss> из-за GTK+ явно, там с языком напутанно
<vladgobelen> Karloss: покажи locale
<pr0mode> всем ку
<gresseir> hello
<gresseir> Нужна помощь
<andrex> !ask > gresseir
<ubuntuhelp> gresseir, please see my private message
<gresseir> в Юнити, при открытии Домашней папку, она открывается смещённой на часть экрана, могу приложить скриншот. Если щёлкнуть по шапке окна, то окно выравнивается по экрану, как и положено.
<gresseir> не сильно мешает, но раздражает слегка
<gresseir> http://rghost.ru/39974157/image.png
<andrex> попробуй unity --reset
<gresseir> unity --reset не помогло.
<gresseir> http://paste.pro/5156587
<andrex> compiz --replace если не погет, то пиши на форум, тут все молчат
<gresseir> compiz --replace не помогло
<Ademaro> hello all!
<Ademaro> hello all!
<Ademaro> Тут есть кто-нть?
<shenmue> !пыщ
<yurau> кто чем качаетторренты в комм строке?
<shenmue> вгетом =)
<Kyshtynbai> rtorrent
<yurau> shenmue: работает?
<Kyshtynbai> но вообще-то я давно уже не качаю торренты в комм строке, ибо нафига?
<shenmue> ну да
<yurau> мне для написания набора комманд
<shenmue> wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.1/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent и скачал торрент файл =)
<yurau> лохотронщик. я уже сам попробовал
<yurau> не идет. надо качнуть wot http://downloads.worldoftanks.ru/links/latest_install_torrent
<yurau> с этой ссылки
<shenmue> тебе торрент файл что ли нужен?
<shenmue> медиагет кстати не плох. надо бы глянуть есть ли версия под линь ибо уторрент это сняжный стал
<yurau> нет содержимое
<yurau> aria2 может
<yurau> я успешно запустил wot на 12.04 . буду писать инструкцию
<tagezi> всем привет )
<NoOova> господа
<NoOova> как в пиджине обновить список контактов
<_d4vid> reconnect
<NoOova> неа не помогает
<NoOova> у меня давно уже остались левые группы
<NoOova> удалить чтоли что из .purple
<Guest_> Может кто-нибудь имеющий нормальный интернет помочь? Нужно раздать мне один файл торрентом, несколько мегабайт. Мне для коррекции ошибок в таком же, только чуть побитом при загрузке.  Вот  http://pub.thaiopensource.org/ubuntu-release/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-wubi-amd64.tar.xz  Пока Ð
<Guest_> менеджер закачек останавливается без попыток перезапуска. Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь!
<deniska> Guest_: я могу в принципе
<deniska> но вообще не советую wubi
<Guest_> он же делает jive USB
<deniska> нет
<deniska> live usb делает unetbootin
<artus> Guest_, кто те такую уш сказал?
<artus> *ч
<deniska> а wubi ставит убунту в loopback образ на нтфсе и грузит его с помощью grub4dos, отчейнлоуднотого через winloader
<deniska> что работает в общем случае плохо
<deniska> тормознее и менее стабильно
<Guest_> сей образ можно перекачать на раздел?
<deniska> всмысле?
<deniska> сделать из вуби нормальную установку?
<deniska> в принципе возможно, но лучше сразу нормально поставить
<Guest_> помогай тогда,
<artus> deniska, из вуби нормального вобще ничего сделать нельзя)
<Guest_> образ на разделе винды
<deniska> Guest_: помоги себе сам
<deniska> я джва года линукс мучал сугубо с виртуалок и live cd
<Guest_> открыть и пнрнписать на раздел
<deniska> Я так и не понял что тебе надо (:
<Guest_> пост выше
<deniska> Я так и не понял что тебе надо
<tagezi> Ñайл ÑоÑÑенÑом, неÑколÑко мегÐ
<tagezi> вот этот пост? )
<artus> так там просто, надо сначала ом, неÑÐ, а потом егÐ
<tagezi> ))
<tagezi> блин, вичат рулит, ничего не видит кроме уникода )
<Guest_> http://pub.thaiopensource.org/ubuntu-release/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-wubi-amd64.tar.xz залей себе на комп, и раздавай через торрент
<artus> Guest_, зачем?
<deniska> не качай, там вирус
<Guest_> чтобы мой клиент перекачал побитые опсосом куски файла
<Guest_> там не много
<artus> Guest_, мм, а те че, офф зеркал в жизни не хватает?
<Guest_> несколько мегов
<Guest_> на офф зеркалах эту версию стерли
<deniska> ВУБИ
<deniska> НЕ ТРОГАЙ ЭТО
<deniska> УМРУТ КОТЯТА ЕСЛИ ТЫ УСТАНОВИШЬ ЧЕРЕЗ ВУБИ
<deniska> так яснее? :3
<artus> @voice deniska
<artus> deniska, :P
<tagezi> )
<Guest_> тролль чтоли
<artus> Guest_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<deniska> artus: и всё равно я очень скептически отношусь к установке через вуби
<tagezi> deniska: да нормально она устанавливает ))
<deniska> Возникают проблемы со скоростью, стабильностью, внутренняя структура сильно усложняется
<artus> Guest_, http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.1-wubi-i386.tar.xz , и со сказками о стерли дальше можно топать)
<artus> deniska, да вуби вообще наркоманский выкидыш, с этим никто не спорит
<Guest_> http://pub.thaiopensource.org/ubuntu-release/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-wubi-amd64.tar.xz посмотри
<Guest_> видишь отличия?
<artus> Guest_, ну блин, открой глаза ,  зайди на http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/12.04/ и обкачайся
<artus> хош 64, хош 32, проблема в чем ?
<tagezi> в том что там лишняя единичка
<artus> Guest_, ubuntu-12.04.1-wubi-amd64.tar.xz                   18-Aug-2012 02:42    483M если че там тоже есть
<tagezi> )
<deniska> ну так единичка это круто (:
<deniska> но вуби всю эту крутость компенсирует
<tagezi> ну вот ему подавайте старую версию, весенюю
<andrex> !caps > deniska
<ubuntuhelp> deniska, please see my private message
<andrex> чтоб знал за что
<deniska> Это был не капс
<deniska> Это шифт (:
<artus> угу, и репы ему тоже подавайте старые)
<Guest_> где ты увидел там 12.0?
<Guest_> выше я уже писал, что интернет у меня тормознутый
<artus> это твои проблемы )
<tagezi> artus: а ты можешь второй плюсик к нику добавить? )
<artus> tagezi, кончился, один был)
<andrex> +b второй зовётся
<Guest_> и перекачивать новую вп
<tagezi> :) злой andrex
<deniska> Пока он 12.04.1 до середины докачает, уже 12.04.2 будет
<Guest_> :)
<tagezi> deniska: если такой медленный инет, может заказать диск себе домой )
<artus> Guest_, мм, а в чем сакральный смысл вубю тянуть?
<andrex> закажи диск, пока прийдёт уже 13.10 выйдет
<deniska> тем более вуби умеет из обычного iso ставить
<deniska> если уж хочется этого… уг :3
<andrex> лучше уж вм
<artus> cat ubuntu.iso /dev/sdс*  и всееее, и ниче больше ненадо
<Guest_> бл, подожду пока burnbit.com сделает всё что я просил за вас
<andrex> ага прям так и написать
<andrex> с *
<artus> @kick Guest_ иди отсель матерщинник
<tagezi> странный чел )
<artus> Guest_, а че, перехешировать торент не ? если льетцо с бедами то
<Guest_> Не знаете, есть ли в дэбияне аналог DeltaRPM?
<artus> @kick Guest_ те на канал дэбияня
<artus> :D
<tagezi> пинпонг? )
<deniska> а откуда кстати гуесты берутся?
<deniska> из вебинтерфейса?
<artus> заблудшие души
<andrex> кого в рай непустили, а в аду места нехватило
<andrex> хм, нафига ему этот delta rpm здался, даже оналог, на деб дистре...
<artus> andrex, а ему на тех же курсах где вуби посоветовали сказали искать)
<NoOova> оналог =)
<NoOova> а я то сегодня на армина иду :-P
<andrex> NoOova: ну я к тому что, ищют тут всякие попоболь
<pr0mode> злые вы все ))
<artus> pr0mode, это все происки контрреволюционеров
<pr0mode> artus, это наверное агенты разведки на канал заходят с вэба
<artus> pr0mode, агаа, так точно
<pr0mode> эхх, пойду дальше пролог мучить ...
<pr0mode> придумали же такой предмет, как логическое программирование ...
<deniska> Пролог — язык для решения задачи Ейнштейна?
<tagezi> пролог? он ещё жив?
<deniska> Кажется доигрался с левыми ппа <_<
<deniska> либавкодек версии 6 стоит, чтобы поставить гстример-ффмпег нужно откатить до 4 версии, но при этом оно хочет удалить vlc, xbmc, ffmpeg и прочее (:
<artus> так тебе и надо :D
<deniska> а без гстримера-ффмпег видео в браузере хреново играет и тотем не особо пашет L3
<deniska> В принципе видео я играю влц, но вот влцшный плагин в браузере тормозит, да и ексейл гстрёмный сейчас не захотел апе играть (:
<deniska> А со старым ффмпегом тормозит скринкастинг (:
<artus> deniska, мм, а нафиг те влц плагин в браузере?
<deniska> artus: видео играть, квиктайм, х264 и прочие webm с theora
<pr0mode> deniska, пролог для того чтоб сломать мозг студентам
<pr0mode> круто, в гноме самый высокий фпс, в кде - самый назкий
<tagezi> фпс == Frame Per Second ?
<pr0mode> tagezi, как-то так
<andrex> First Person Shooter :D
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-25
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<ghabit> Добрый день. Помогите мне пожалуйста. Как изменить внешний вид окон? Хотелось бы что-нибудь более квадратное, слишком зализанные углы. 12.04, gnome-shell.
<baronos> ghabit: поковыряй код темы на предмет закруглений
<ghabit> baronos, для меня звучит как запусти спутник в космос. :)
<baronos> либо искать тему без закругленй, либо не судьба тебе :)
<ghabit> где искать?
<ghabit> и как поставить если найду?
<baronos> ghabit: я с похмелья дикого, так что иди на форум там есть все. а мне лень :(
<andrex> отмазался)
<ghabit> Еще вопрос. Есть способ записать видео рабочего стола? Вместе с эффектами, и без тормозов?
<baronos> ctrl+shift+alt+R
<ghabit> baronos, остановить также?
<ghabit> куда записывается?
<baronos> fuf
<baronos> ага, запись в папку ~/Vidoe
<baronos> eo*
<ghabit> Спасибо огромное!
<ghabit> baronos, перестало работать, второй раз уже не сохраняет. Что потыкать можно?
<baronos> это косяк убунту. у меня на федора и дебиан работает прекрасно
<ghabit> т.е. все? Одноразовая запись? :)
<baronos> у тебя значит да, либо ставь репозиторий gnome3-team или ricotz и обновляй гном-шелл
<ghabit> baronos, менее радикальных способов починить нет?
<baronos> ghabit: ну можно, слить патч, и потом пересобрать gnome-shell с этим патчем.
<andrex> написать каноникалам всяким чтоб исправленный добавили в репы
<Nor8>  Кто напомнит, труекриптовский раздел после переустановки убунту нормально монтируется или нет?
<andrex> нет
<Nor8> andrex: Совсем нет?
<andrex> ну покрайней мере без плясок с бубном он не покажет файлы
<Nor8> andrex: Линк есть на мануал плясок?
<andrex> неа, гугли
<Nor8> andrex: Ты ошибался.      Q: Смогу ли я примонтироать мой TrueCrypt раздел после переустановки операционный системы?
<Nor8> A: Да. Раздела TrueCrypt независимы от операционный системы. Однако Вы  должны убедится, что инсталлятор операционный системы не отформатирует  диск, где находится Ваш раздел TrueCrypt.
<tagezi> всем привет)
<artus> дароф
<SergeyIT> о, уже 12.04.1 стала
<skai-falkorr> andrex|off: http://habrahabr.ru/post/150209/
<AlexTsybenko> Всем привет
<AlexTsybenko> помогите с вопросом http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=200367.0
<skai-falkorr> man udisk
<skai-falkorr> *udev
<skai-falkorr> смисли
<skai-falkorr> напиши правило и все
<AlexTsybenko> както сложновато для меня
<andrex> skai-falkorr: угу, спасибо)
<skai-falkorr> andrex: как будто по заказу выдали статейку на швабре
<andrex> но, только она мне не сильно нужна, так придержу если пригодится, либо кто спросит
<skai-falkorr> ну нора не было
<skai-falkorr> а так бы я забыл
<skai-falkorr> вернется - ты ему и поможешь так резко:)
<skai-falkorr> а он те спасибо скажет
<andrex> а может он уже и сам нагуглил.
<NoOova> народ в 12.04 есть пульсайдио?
<NoOova> пульсаудио
<NoOova> или все через алсу работает
<NoOova> !pulseaudio
<ubuntuhelp> PulseAudio (ранее PolypAudio) — мультиплатформенный звуковой сервер, созданный в качестве улучшенной замены таких серверов, как !ESD. см:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<NoOova> !alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Установка, обновление, переконфигурирование системы вывода звука : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Если это не удается, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - для воспроизведения аудио файлов Смотрите !Players и !mp3
<baronos> а куда делся пульс в 12,04?
<vladgobelen> Неужели выпилили таки за столько лет то?
<NoOova> так он должен быть или нет?
<NoOova> я вроде думал что его уже выкинули
<NoOova> и он поверх алсы чуть чуть работает
<baronos> в кубунту же альса, в убунту пульс вроде как
<vladgobelen> эм.. они не взаимозаменяемы
<andrex> да везде он есть, пульс этот, только если не из нетинстала ставится система, просто как я думаю не все приложения с альсой работают вот и не выпиливают, либо фз почему
<vladgobelen> baronos: в случае с убунту его лучше выпилить пока что.. Если вдруг что пойдет не так - запилишь обратно
<baronos> хз, работает у меня пульс 2,0 на д7 и проблем вообще не вижу :)
<vladgobelen> baronos: Он нужен в случае если у тебя несколько звуковых устройств, к примеру. Цитирую: "Если у тебя есть синезубые наушники, в которые надо сливать один звук и звуковая карта в которую надо сливать другой... тогда может оказаться нужен."
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: эт ты у нас фанат эцио аудиторре?
<skai-falkorr> я ж не путаюсь
<deniska> Хм
<deniska> Всё в порядке с пульсом
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Не путаешься.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Кстати, имена собственные пишутся с большой буквы.. Обычно
<deniska> vladgobelen: гораздо более приземлённый пример: подключить ноутбук к телевизору по hdmi, направить звук в телевизор парой кликов
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: вот не могу я проходить игру, если не добыть все доп ништяки
<skai-falkorr> уже собрал в тоскане все сокровища и глифы
<skai-falkorr> теперь вот флоренцию мучаю. но там сток сокровищ...
<skai-falkorr> ужс
<skai-falkorr> два часа собираешь ништяки и полчаса проходишь все миссии на район
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ооо... я заново начал чтобы все пройти
<skai-falkorr> ну а я сразу
<skai-falkorr> тут то хотяб миссии есть с ними
<skai-falkorr> а то вот в первой части собирал все флаги, всех тамплиеров замочил
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: там куча дополнительных заданий, которые не обязательны.. но интересы.. типа истории с Кристиной... эх.. печалька
<skai-falkorr> собрал доп воспоминание  целиком
<skai-falkorr> а оно нирена не было доп воспоминанием
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: нее.. я первую часть прошел еле еле)) больно уж однообразно)
<skai-falkorr> тупо ачивки назвали так
<skai-falkorr> там история хорошая
<vladgobelen> это да
<vladgobelen> изза нее и играл
<skai-falkorr> тем более ток тамплиеров первых и вторых прочел.
<skai-falkorr> захотелось перепройти
<vladgobelen> хм... перепройти чтоли)
<vladgobelen> как раз к выходу следущей части пройду
<skai-falkorr> сча вторую часть.и историю про венецию тех времен читаю
<vladgobelen> да уж.. там было весело
<skai-falkorr> хотя надо было про боржиа книгу почитать, наверное...
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Есть сериал
<vladgobelen> правда я не смотрел
<skai-falkorr> не.я пока книгами балюсь
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3830871 чтото вроде этого
<skai-falkorr> а сериал сча смотрю new girl
<vladgobelen> А я вот Доктора досмотрел.. Сейчас ищу новое)
<skai-falkorr> доктора?
<vladgobelen> Доктора
<skai-falkorr> какого?
<vladgobelen> Просто доктора ;)
<skai-falkorr> доктора кто?
<vladgobelen> угу
<skai-falkorr> аааа.ну эт норма
<skai-falkorr> каприку посмотри
<vladgobelen> Ок
<vladgobelen> Не смотрел
<deniska> каприка уныловата и закончилась
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Игру престолов не смотрел?
<skai-falkorr> смотрел
<skai-falkorr> и даж читал
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Тоесть стоит смотреть. Понятно
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<AlexTsybenko> помогите с этим вопросом пожалуйсто http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=200367.0
<andrex> !fstab > AlexTsybenko
<ubuntuhelp> AlexTsybenko, please see my private message
<andrex> !sudoers > AlexTsybenko
<deniska> !vfat
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите просмотреть Windows/Mac разделы, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . См. также !ntfs-3g и !fuse.
<deniska> хм
<deniska> ну короче vfat — название фс, чтобы не было гемора с правами (:
<mva> AlexTsybenko: 1 — fstab, 2 — никак
<AlexTsybenko> спасиб, иду читам ман
<pr0mode> всем ку
<AlexTsybenko> mva: fstab эт при загрузке системы, на сколько я понимаю с документации
<AlexTsybenko> а у меня ситуация - человек подключил флешку, та смонтировалась в /media/label но с правами 700
<AlexTsybenko> такое надо для fat? ntfs и тд
<AlexTsybenko> fat*
<AlexTsybenko> :'(
<NoOova> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> я водяной, я водяной
<Dmitry> O_o
<tagezi> чо?
<tagezi> почему когда работает transmission вичат начинает лаги выдовать?
<shenmue> минута прошла
<shenmue> отвечает александр груздь
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> ну, я тоже в полном недоумении... но это происходит постоянно
<tagezi> когда трансмишен переходит на раздачу вичат выдаёт лаги
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-26
<skai-falkorr> хммм.
<skai-falkorr> удалил revamped и вернулся на классическую юнити
<skai-falkorr> сразу стало более удобно
<vamadir> добрый день, дамы и господа  :)
<skai-falkorr> как изыскано
<vamadir> Хорошее настроение. :) Почему бы не поделится
<skai-falkorr> vamadir: я проснулся в 5, а уже всего лишь полдень
<skai-falkorr> а уже кучу времени прошло
<hamatom_fan> парни
<hamatom_fan> привет. У меня к вам дело на биллион долларов :)
<hamatom_fan> у кого нибудь есть опыт установки ubuntu на жёсткий диск PlayStation3?
<hamatom_fan> Т.е если подключить hdd PS3 к компу, установить на него убунту а потом поставить на место. PS3 и убунту будет работать?
<Kyshtynbai> не думаю)
<Kyshtynbai> а, вин уже ушёл.
<AlexTsybenko> Всем доброго утра. Помогите с решением вопроса пожалуйсто http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=200367.0
<AlexTsybenko> помогите пожалуйсто с написанием правила для udev
<AlexTsybenko> есть кто?
<andrex> AlexTsybenko: http://rus-linux.net/lib.php?name=MyLDP/sys-conf/udev.html
<AlexTsybenko> а как в name использовать label флешки?
<AlexTsybenko> и я не нашел как учитывать файловую систему флешки в правилах
<mva> [N]   >> sys-kernel/maria-sharapova () [232]: Kernel Live Sources
<mva> вот же кто-то переборщил с упорином-то
<vamadir> народ кто нить сталкивался с новыми ноутами на гибридных винтах? ssd+sata. Просто пробывал установить убунту или винду7. Они жесктого не видят
<[Raiden]> 1. гибридыне винты маркетинг, по скорости они как винты, 2. дело не в винте
<vamadir> настройки биоса перекопал в доль и по перек. НИчего нет. Менять можно только время
<[Raiden]> для вин7 скорее всего требуется драйвер контроллера дисков
<[Raiden]> а для убунты наверное ядро посвежее
<[Raiden]> надо смотреть какой чипсет
<vamadir> дело такое, друг купил ноут на новом гибридном винте. Я сказал что без проблем установлю рус.винду7. Но установшик не видит винду. После чего уломал его поставить убунту, таже проблема не видит жесткого:(
<vamadir> *установшик не видит жесткого
<[Raiden]> для ос гибридный хдд или нет - пофиг
<vamadir> Хм... надо поискать. Просто сколько гуглил. Ничег толком нет.
<[Raiden]> если диски не видятся, то это проблема с драйверами на чипсет
<[Raiden]> 99% )
<vamadir> :) спасибо.
<vamadir> Пока забили на ноут. И он пользуется китайской виндой. Но просто мне интересно, так как сам думаю купить ноут на гибриде в будушем. Вот и хотелось бы заранее решить проблему с утсановкой убунты и вин7
<[Raiden]> с новым железом такое бывает в линуксе. В таком случае надо использовать ядро посвежей или другой дистр. Что касается виндовса, то для установки на ноуты иметь дополнительные дрова надо почти всегда.
<[Raiden]> китайская винда вин7? Если да, то пуст ьпросто поставит русский файл локализации с обновления lip зовётся.
<[Raiden]> Хотя если стартер эдишен то нельзя
<vamadir> [Raiden]: да установили, на хом рус пак, только при этом сетевые рубятся. Приходится сидеть на кит
<[Raiden]> )
<vamadir> хотя с этим пофиг, мне инетересно конда будет поддержка hybrid HDD на ubuntu
<vamadir> *когда
<vamadir> просто думаю через пол годика на гибриде взять ноут.
<[Raiden]> что касается покупки ноута под линукс, то лучше заранее знат ьчто эта модель хорошо работает, что бы потом небыло гемороя.  Часто всякие встроенные модемы могут не определяться или не работать из коробки и ещё я бы предпочел что бы видеокарта
<[Raiden]> была нвидиа, просто потому, что их драйвер единсвенный котоырй 100% все возможности карты реализует )
<[Raiden]> как устроен хдд не важно, для ос гибридный хдд такое же устройство как обычный.
<vamadir> хм..
<vamadir> просто я смотел настройки на кит. Там можно использовать ссд как кэш и как диск. При использовании как кэш, загрузка офигенно быстрая
<[Raiden]> http://www.nix.ru/support/faq/show_articles.php?number=784&faq_topics=HDD-Seagate-SSD
<[Raiden]> ну да, какие-то частые данные можно там хранить, что дает ускорение. На загрузке вполне будет видно и всё пожалуй )
<vamadir> :) ну всеравно приятно. Надал кнопку и оно уже готов к работе
<vamadir> *нажал
<[Raiden]> ну согласен. Брать можно. Но в общем, если в этом китайце диск примерно такой как описано по линку выше, то не видится он по другим причинам, не из-за того что гибрид.
<tagezi> всем привет
<vamadir> да это новая модель от hp появилась месяц назад в китае. Может через пол года будет в рф
<vamadir> ку
<vamadir> [Raiden]: кстати не в курсе как использовать репы с сорцами? А то манов как использовать сорцы куча. А как юзать сорцы из реп не нашел
<[Raiden]> apt-get source имя скачает в текущую папку. А дальше если просто надо собрать , без изменений, sudo apt-get build-dep имя качает зависимости, и в папке с сорцами dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot собирает пакет
<[Raiden]> если надо править, то всё посложней. Если по правильному то изменения надо в ченчлог\описание пакета внести
<[Raiden]> apt-get source имя -x просто соберет, в таком случае правда получится пакет 1в1 такой же как в репах
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а как конфигурировать?
<[Raiden]> вру, не -x , а -b
<[Raiden]> именн оисходники пакета никак. Всё само сконфигурируется и соберется исходя из правил в debian/rules в папке с сорцами.
<[Raiden]> в этом файле в общем задаётся всё.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: например дедбиф можно собрать с гуем на гтк2, гтк3 или вообще без гуя. Как это выбирать?
<[Raiden]> ну виим оопциями для конфигуре или cmake ) , в случа с пакетом в debian/rules
<[Raiden]> видимо*
<vladgobelen> мне бы точнее)
<[Raiden]> http://gq.net.ru/2007/03/16/building-deb-packages/ - вот для начала сойдет.
<vamadir> :)
<[Raiden]> точнее не могу ,я не собирал дедбиф. точнее надо читать ридми и инсталл или вывод команды ./configure --help
<vladgobelen> брр..
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: короче ясно.. спасибо
<vamadir> не.. ну как сделать пакет деб это понятно. Как скомпилировать тоже. А как тянуть сорцы из репов с доработкой под себя. непонятно
<tagezi> что значит с доработкой под себя?
<[Raiden]> тянуть apt-get source <имя пакета> , если deb-src реп подключен в источниках.
<[Raiden]> лучше с ключем -x , оно сразу распакует
<[Raiden]> а потом меняешь что надо. Если услвоия сборки при этом меняются, правишь debian/rules
<vladgobelen> vamadir: как тянуть понятно.. командой выше.  А вот про все остальное лучше даже не думать
<vamadir> просто у меня тут был случай надобыло модуль добавить, пришлось идти путем магикан. Качать сорцы ядра, патч и тд и потом применить патч на ядре  компилить. Хотя по идее это можно сделать в пару кликов через сорцы из реп
<[Raiden]> в пару кликов не выйдет с патчем. И в дебиан базед если знат ькак , то не важно сторонее ядро или дистрибное, всеравно собирается в 2-3 команды )
<[Raiden]> пакетом
<[Raiden]> http://andgera.livejournal.com/12706.html
<[Raiden]> я таким скриптиком собираю http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167707/
<vamadir> честно хотелось бы FAQ по apt-get source. с примерами(патча, гуи, ноугуи и тд). Было бы здорово
<[Raiden]> там часть закоменчено, того что часто надо делать, можно раскоментить
<[Raiden]> апт гет может только скачать сорцы либ оскачать и собрать как есть
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> кастомные пакеты другими командами собираются. Например debuild или dpkg-buildpackage
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://habrahabr.ru/post/150210/
<[Raiden]> а ядерные make-kpkg
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: вон все намного проще, как я вижу
<vamadir> кстати вопрос. По сути разницы нет Сорцы или пакет , я правильно понял.
<[Raiden]> можно и так, если для себя.
<[Raiden]> )
<Ariec> Привет всем! http://zalil.ru/33706241 запись с видеорегистратора. Не знаю, чем её взять, очень надо...
<[Raiden]> если надо пакет с минимальынми телодвижениями. Но в реп такие не примут
<[Raiden]> и ещё чекинсталл не всегда в соостояннии собрать как sudo checkinstall -D
<[Raiden]> иногда надо кучу ключей указывать
<vamadir> я имею ввиду что разницы нет в производительности и скорости работы между сорцами и деб пакетами
<vladgobelen> vamadir: Есть
<vladgobelen> vamadir: Если конфигурировать *
<vamadir> т.е. сорцы лучше
<[Raiden]> auto-apt не нужен если речь про сорцы из репов, нет необходимости оцениват ьвывод команды кофнигуре, есть команда spt-get build-dep она скачает что надо
<vladgobelen> vamadir: сорцы гибче
<tagezi> Ariec: что значит взять?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Не открывается
<tagezi> дрова догрузить
<tagezi> там жемпдж
<vladgobelen> tagezi: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/2294.png
<vladgobelen> какие именно? )
<vamadir> [Raiden]: спасибо, надо запомнить
<tagezi> у меня он как повреждённый опознаёться
<[Raiden]> для себя можно и не патиться с пакетами вообще. будет ещё проще, нобудет немного мусора. Если например сохранять вывод make install то будешь знат ьчто куда поставилос ьчто бы удалить потом.
<[Raiden]> это если хочется максимальной простоты
<[Raiden]> *не париться
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а потом подумай об обновлении и застрелись)
<[Raiden]> если пакет дедбиф не стоит ,то он не обновится
<vladgobelen> Именно
<[Raiden]> и ещё по умолчанию , без --prefix= конфигуре ставить в /usr/local
<[Raiden]> соотв обновление то что ты собрал не попортит
<vladgobelen> зато представь когда тебе все собранные софтины нужно будет обновить
<vladgobelen> я об этом
<[Raiden]> а.. ну в убунте все собранные софтины этообычн онесколько штук. Т.к. и так всё есть )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: мало, это да.. но все равно потом лениво..
<[Raiden]> ппа , гетдем, страницы авторов мне лично покрывают 100% Я ваще сча не собираю ничего. Ядро тольк оиногда, для экспериментов )
<[Raiden]> *гетдеб
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: uksm попробуй
<[Raiden]> тот же дедбиф ест ьи стабле и девел ветка на ппа
<vladgobelen> и без гуя есть?)
<[Raiden]> вот этого вроде нет ) гу и кстати там можно вроде в конфиге отключить или заменить на другой.
<[Raiden]> если склероз не подводит
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ну, для убунту это не очень и актуально.. просто пример привел.. В убунту гтк уже есть. Про дедбиф это на тот случай, если гтк тащить не очень хочется
<[Raiden]> я советую этим не морочиться. сЧа неду в продаже устройств меньше 1гбрам, а цена за мб на носителе вообещ смешная. =1 +10 или +100 so'шек вообще погоды не делают.
<[Raiden]> у меня кстати кубунта, и некоторый гтк софт я использую, включая дедбиф )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: при большом потреблении плохая отзывчивость
<[Raiden]> незагруженыне либ вообще никак не мешают, а загруженный тот же дедбиф по любому меньше 100 метров. И ещё, имея на руках гтк, получаеш ьвозможность иметь не тольк одедби , но и другой софт. нескольк отулкитов мб неудобно, но это данность, такойв ли
<[Raiden]> нукс и ограничивать себя не вижу смысла )
<[Raiden]> кстати в винде тоже куча тулкитов и длл, почти с каждой программой, даже если она 1 метр весит
<[Raiden]> и никто не парится
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: так там и отзывчивость ниже плинтуса
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: и софт вечно подгружается постепенно после запуска или переключения
<[Raiden]> ну , если хочется выпиливать и считать что сколько занимает - то флаг в руки )
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0826/h_1345973055_6189632_a6911f0b1b.png
<vamadir> народ, такой вопрос, немного не в тему. Если я установил убунту на ноут но не трогал ее 2 месяца. И теперь там обновлений на 400 метров, и ждать долго их. Не проше ли через торрент стянуть новый образ и накатить поверх?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: в убунте выпиливать? Не, я еще в здравом рассудке. Ее если юзать, то только как есть
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А если у тебя кубунту - обязательно попробуй uksm
<vladgobelen> тебе точно понравится
<[Raiden]> а что это?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: это патч на ядро
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://habrahabr.ru/post/143083/
<[Raiden]> а... вижу. у меня при 4 гб рам редко занято выше 60% , хотя я не фанат закрывать окна, вкладки и т.д.
<vladgobelen> выше 1гб это уже много. И экономия будет выше
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А главное отклик
<[Raiden]> патч этот обещает дать больше свободной рам, но по мне как юзеру совершенн опофиг сколько свободно, если хватает и не лагает
<vladgobelen> Ну, дело твое
<[Raiden]> наоборот, рам самый быстрый компонент компа
<[Raiden]> держать его пустым как-то бессмысленно
<vladgobelen> забивать мусором самый быстрый компонент системы = замедлять его
<vamadir> vladgobelen: ну можно купить планку большего объема
<vladgobelen> vamadir: От этого память станет больше, но не быстрее
<vladgobelen> vamadir: представь сколько у тебя уйдет чтобы пересчитать вручную 10 бутылок воды
<vladgobelen> vamadir: а теперь представь сколько чтобы 100
<[Raiden]> с 1 гб много я тоже не согласен. если больашя част ьповседневных задачь отнимает 50-70% рам ,то это норма жизни. Если отнимает меньше, то у вас просто рам больше чем вам надо.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: нет, значит просто система неоптимизирована.. 1гб с кде это допольно много.. Норма - 600-900 при 200 вкладках того же фф и всем софте
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а если от 4гб занято 60-70% это значит или с системой очень сильно чтото не так или запущены тяжеловесные приложения, вроде цив5 или СК2
<vladgobelen> хотя я комню года три назад на кубунту играл в вов с 512мб ОЗУ и на нвидиа МХ200 (32мб)
 * deniska заглянул в гном-систем-монитор
<deniska> 1.2 гб занято :3
<[Raiden]> тут тоже не согласен. Не оптимизирована под что? Зайди в любой магаз и посмотри на офисные компы в пределах 10-15т.р. там память редко уже 2 гб можно встретить, чаще 4. И это лоу компьютеры!
<deniska> фф с 1 вкладкой, пиджин, муз.плеер
<skai-falkorr>  RAM: 606 MB / 1974 MB
<vladgobelen> deniska: третий?
<skai-falkorr> это с хромоножкой
<skai-falkorr> 606 из 2гб
<[Raiden]> А теперь внимание повтор вопроса:) Оптимизировано под что? :)
<vladgobelen> вот
<vladgobelen> а хром жрет больше всех браузеров
<skai-falkorr> хром, влц, трансмишшен
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: вот и я о чем)
<skai-falkorr> нюню
<deniska> vladgobelen: мы же в убунте, тут версии гнома плавно размазаны по всей системе
<deniska> систем монитор вот 3.4.1
<skai-falkorr> если я запущу фф - у меня будет 2гб рамы+своп занят
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Хм.. Оптимизации разные бывают. Как тот же юксм или состав софта.
<vamadir> вын7 4гб занято 1.79гб :)
<deniska> а тотем 3.0.1 (:
<[Raiden]> я бы наверное очень нервничал если бы в то время ,когда 1 гб рам был актуален, мой софт стремился бы сожрать два или больше гб. Я б юзал своп и рыдал.
<deniska> Две взаимоисключающие оптимизации — на ram и cpu
<[Raiden]> Н осча мой софт не может скушат ь100% моей рам. Хотя стоит по сути минимальное количество - 4гб :)
<vamadir> ну у меня больше всего жрет виртуал бокс
<vladgobelen> vamadir: Поставь цив5) Увидишь новый рекорд
<Ariec> tagezi, воспроизвести
 * vamadir задумался не купить ли 8гб
<[Raiden]> что бы понять мою точку зрения я должен добавить что современный десктоп , домашинй может вмещат ь26+ гб рам.
<vladgobelen> vamadir: Бери 16 и грузи ОС из озу)
<[Raiden]> как при таких услвоиях считать что софт не жрущий более 1 гб хорошо оптимизирован?
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Не софт. Система
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: потому что использовать ресурсы лучше по делу, а не для мусора
<vladgobelen> даже если их много
<[Raiden]> у меня не система жрет 70% А то что я пользую + система
<Ariec> vladgobelen, есть идеи как его побороть ?
<vladgobelen> система это и есть все что ты используешь в ОС)
<vladgobelen> Ariec: пока не смог.. добавлениен мпг123 к мплееру не помогло
<vladgobelen> Ariec: влц попробуй
<Ariec> Это короче выбран 1 канал на ресивере (всего их 12)
<Ariec> влц тож самое
<[Raiden]> 36+ - выше опечатка
<vamadir> Ariec: smplayer
<vladgobelen> vamadir: не канает
<vladgobelen> это обертка над мплеер
<Ariec> Так вот, самим ресивером этот файл играется. Он определяет его как канал 1 и играет именно в окошке первого канала
<Ariec> vamadir, да, мплеер не канает
<[Raiden]> сча планка 1х8гб стоит примерно от 1300 рублей. И такая или подобная трата убирает раз и навсегда необходимость что-то вырезать из софта или стремиться к минимализму , ну и время экономит.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Кроме занятого места есть еще и отклик, я же говорю
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: особенно это заметно когда (к примеру) играешь рогой в вов
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: лишняя доля секунды и ты труп..
<[Raiden]> а теперь представь себе что твой вов оптимизировали так, что бы оно использвало 1гб рам и не больше.
<vladgobelen> нуу.. оно так и оптимизировано
<[Raiden]> ты бы тогда на подгрузке ещё курить бы успевал
<Ariec> vladgobelen, http://s017.radikal.ru/i420/1208/a9/f849d79b7d24.png
<vladgobelen> так что представил)
<deniska> майнкрафту можно задать сколько рамы максимум жрать
<vamadir> Ну я конечно не эксперт. Но если в системе установленно ограничение значит так нужно. Да и разве можно переплюнуть частоту оператики?
<deniska> и если выделить ему 2 гб, получается гораздо играбельнее, чем с 500 мб
<[Raiden]> уксм скорее всего даром не обходится. Т.е. совмещение страниц или чего он там делает не только экономит рам , но и делает лишние телодвижения явно не добавляющие производительность
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ты невнимательно читал.
<markmx> hola ho братцы :)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Там есть сравнения между ксм и юксм
<[Raiden]> в итоге можем сделат ьшот и сказать: смотрите как мал оу меня занято рам! Н офактически ничег оне получитьот этого, если рам под задачи хватает и так + ещё что-нить потерять.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: мне пофигу сколько занято озу, пока это не влияет на О_Т_З_Ы_В_Ч_И_В_О_С_Т_Ь
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а когда ее занято много - это влияет
<deniska> Отзывчивость?
<deniska> Айпадик ftw!
<vladgobelen> следовательно? Следовательно мне не пофигу.. логика
<[Raiden]> более простой софт, мал очто умеющий или с вырезанным функционалом конечно буде т легче и быстрее. :)
<deniska> На первом всего 256 рамы, а летает покруче любого недобука с 4 гб
<[Raiden]> с этим я не буду спорить.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Не обязательно.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Например один и тот же bzip2 может в разных условиях на одной и той же системе работать на 30-35% быстрее, чем обычно
<vamadir> vladgobelen: при оптимизации ядра
<[Raiden]> у айпада другая ос, другие задачи. Задачи даже нетбука несколько шире )
<vladgobelen> vamadir: Ядро тут не при чем
<vladgobelen> vamadir: Это зависит от компилятора или опций компилятора..
<[Raiden]> айпад добавка к компу, например к имаку. А нетбук это уже частичный заменитель, пусть и медленный :)
<vamadir> эх.... когда же родится истина в этом споре? :)
<vladgobelen> vamadir: А о чем спор?
<Kyshtynbai> vamadir: ты ещё спроси када будет истина в споре гном проти кде
<deniska> [Raiden]: Но ведь к недобуку можно подобную родить ос и будет работать круче, чем на айпадике
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: Уже есть. Гном умер.
<Kyshtynbai> опера против лисы
<deniska> потому что недобук ведь на самом деле мощнее айпадика
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: Опера закрыта.
<deniska> что рамой, что цпу
<Kyshtynbai> но дело его живёт как у Ленина
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: Да ну ты брось. Разброд и шатания.. Куча форков, непонятное будущее оригинала и невнятное настоящее. Когда доделают - неизвестно
<[Raiden]> истина где-то по середине. комп не должен лагать и рам должно хватать. Если не хватает - производительности и объемов - надо пилить софт, искать облегченные версии или менять железо.
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> а что плохого в форках? да и в гном шеле? окна рисует? Хоткеи робять) чо ещё надо?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: раньше комп жрал 512мб, 128мб итд итп.. Не важно сколько он жрет
<deniska> у меня сейчас корi5, ничего не тормозит :3
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Важно - комфорт
<deniska> vladgobelen: Весь этот комфорт просто на уровне привычки сформирован
<vladgobelen> deniska: Привыкать можно и к плохому.
<deniska> Привыкли к кнопке пуск, вот мучайтесь теперь (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: Лучше привыкать к хорошему.
<deniska> А как хорошее отличается от плохого?
<vladgobelen> deniska: Не как, а чем.
<deniska> А чем хорошее отличается от плохого?
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: важно. 1. Раньше 128мб рам стоило как сча 16гб и в % соотношении дял многих компов такой жор был 100% :) 256 не каждый буржуй себе покупал.
<vladgobelen> deniska: Можно привыкнуть есть черствый хлеб. Но свежий лучше.
<deniska> Спрошу прямо.
 * vamadir ущел учить китайский и дописывать иероглифы.
<deniska> Чем гном хуже кде? (:
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Я и говорю - количество не очень важно. Главное чтобы при текущем количестве был комфорт
<vladgobelen> deniska: Тем что умер
<deniska> Грузил недавно ливцд федоры, живее всех живых
<deniska> В программах няшная плавная прокрутка
<deniska> кедософт такому ещё вроде не научился (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: Это беты все
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да. Н оесли вы занимаетесь донастройкой , оптимизацией и т.д. И при этом не разработчик, а юзер, то комфорта как бы уже нет.
<vladgobelen> deniska: юзабельности нормальной пока нет
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ну почему же. Настраиваешь систему ты один раз, а используешь ее годами.
<deniska> [Raiden]: пользователь линукса должен уметь написать себе расширение для гномшела
<[Raiden]> Ну может быть )
<deniska> там же ЖАБАСКРИПТ
<deniska> это проще чем баш
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я вот, например, столяр
<deniska> А Коливас вообще анастезиолог
<deniska> И что?
<deniska> Патчи в ядро пишет.
<vladgobelen> deniska: Так это его проблемы) Я про высказывание о разработчиках
<vladgobelen> deniska: я себе тоже вон плеер написал, но не считаю же себя разработчиком)
<[Raiden]> ещё в оптимизации долна быт ьумеренность. Если у вас 4+гб рам и вы пользуетесь lxde , то у вас что-то не так с пониманием  как лучше :)
<deniska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgvKGlKAXOU кстати, чем гтк3 > гтк2
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: просто лхде недоделанная ДЕ
<deniska> [Raiden]: лхде — весьма простой способ сделать себе кнопку пуск и панель задач
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А вот если заюзать опенбокс+тинт2 и все настроить - будет практически идеально
<deniska> это быстрее чем отдельно ставить попенбокс и панельку (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: он довольно глючен пока что
<vladgobelen> так что простота обманчива
<deniska> ну ээ
<deniska> задачи переключает?
<deniska> кнопка пуск на месте?
<deniska> что ещё надо? (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: С такой логикой можно и винду поставить)
<deniska> в винде с униксом плохо
<vladgobelen> А на деле еще и удобство нужно бы.
<deniska> Что это за мифическое удобство?
<vladgobelen> Да и стабильность желательна
<vladgobelen> чтобы забыть про систему на год и не вспоминать
<deniska> Стабильность в нынешние времена — вообще слово ругательное (:
<[Raiden]> боюсь что опенбокс менее удобное решение чем квин и менее красивое до кучи ,если считать 3д эфекты. Легче - да. Но при определенном количестве ресурсов разница несущественна вообще.
<[Raiden]> в легкости
<deniska> [Raiden]: дефолт тема опенбокса красивее дефолт темы квина (:
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Просто опенбокс конфигурируется конфигами.. А так - разницы никакой..
<deniska> vladgobelen: там же была какая-то тулза для настройки
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: хотя я сам юзаю квин)
<vladgobelen> deniska: Я не про эти настройки
<vladgobelen> deniska: Я про геометрию окон, поведение итд
<vladgobelen> в квин это все в пару кликов мышки
<deniska> А, это для задротов :3
<deniska> В флоатинг вм вообще не нужное
<vladgobelen> deniska: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/2295.png
<vladgobelen> deniska: вот пример
<deniska> ПОтому как окна себе сами всё выставляют как было
<vladgobelen> vladgobelen: попробуй сделай копыта такими не в квин
<[Raiden]> дениска молодой челвоек выросший на иос. Откуда ему знат ьчто надо что бы окнами управлять. :)
<deniska> не пользуюсь копете (:
<deniska> чем оно отличается от просто копете?
<vladgobelen> Ну, альтернатив не видел пока
<vladgobelen> deniska: Это и есть простое копете. Просто настроенное
<deniska> ну а как оно отличается от ненастроенного?
<vladgobelen> ничего лишнего, только нужная информация
<vladgobelen> ну и плюс размеры
<vladgobelen> мышкой ты так не сможешь настроить - физически не даст
<vladgobelen> оно будет раза в два шире
<vladgobelen> плюс поверх всех всегда и всегда в одном месте (не сдвигается никогда)
<deniska> ну мне видимо не понять <_<
<vladgobelen> deniska: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/2296.png
<vladgobelen> а настраивается в пару кликов так любое окно
<deniska> Хорошо. А зачем?
<vladgobelen> deniska: Эм. Потому что мне так удобно
<AlexTsybenko> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйсто решить http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=200367.0
<deniska> AlexTsybenko: права доступа 700 это же вроде — юзеру куй и группе куй
<deniska> зачем оно такое надо?
<[Raiden]> прелоад\гопрелоад например может повысить жор рам  и я использую. Т.к. с жиранием некоторой части рам появляется + в ускорении запуска. - это пример того, как забивание рам может быт ьполезным, а очистка\отках вредным для отзывчивости.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> AlexTsybenko: выйди ещё раз 100 и попробуй
<andrex> может поможем
<deniska> Хм, в 12.10 в репах будет вейленд/вестон
<[Raiden]> отказ*
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ты путаешь понятия
<deniska> Что заставляет людей использовать обратный слеш вместо прямого?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Повышение потребления отзывчивость как раз понижает. Повышаешь ты лишь время загрузки.. а у меня, к пример, аптайм средний пол года.. зачем мне такое?
<deniska> Отзывчивость…
<deniska> Что толку если система в любой момент может встать в позу 12309? (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: Эм. От чего?
<vladgobelen> deniska: Кстати, расшифрую про отзывчивость. Представь если ты тыкаешь правой клавишей мыши и менюшка появляется только через пол секунды - это плохо. А если по ощущением еще до клика - это хорошая отзывчивость
<vladgobelen> deniska: или вот мак в пример. Там тормозная мышка с задержкой в 32мс, а значит играть очень сложно
<vladgobelen> разве что в казуалки вроде веселой фермы
<deniska> хм
<deniska> Но вот под макось игр чуть больше, чем под линукс (:
<[Raiden]> отзычивость ифейса больше от планировщиков зависит и дров видеокарты. Чем от жора рам и даже от жора проца не зависит .если он не на 100% съеден ) Все же дургие выйгрыши какие можно получить обычн опредполагают жор ресурсов. кэши, прелинки ,прело
<[Raiden]> ады - всё это заметно на глаз ускоряет комп.
<vladgobelen> deniska: А смысл, если играть невозможно?
<[Raiden]> но ест рам и другие ресурсы
<deniska> Народ играет и ничего
<deniska> 32 мс это 1 кадр задержки при 30 фпс
<deniska> на вертикальной синхронизации у народе больше латенси выплывает
<deniska> народа*
<vladgobelen> deniska: знаешь, некоторые и в винде играют при 30фпс.. Так что народ - не показатель
<vladgobelen> deniska: поиграешь в вов за рогу - поймешь
<[Raiden]> в общем занимать рам очень выгодно для ускорения, если она есть конечно. например, можно грузить фм сразу в рам ,а можно не сразу. Первй способ делае тде жирнее .но быстрее.
<deniska> Это для задротов (:
<deniska> В общем я сменил кор2дуо на корi5 и отзывчивость увеличилась (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: Не, игры это весело
<deniska> Больше ничего я в этом не понимаю
<vladgobelen> deniska: А для задротов - задротство
<[Raiden]> в лине кстати бывают ситуаци кода более прогрессивное железо дает больше лагов чем старое уг. Просто потому, что драйвер не дописан. Но это уже другой вопрос :)
<deniska> Ну я сменил видеокарту ати на видеокарту ати
<deniska> так что изменений в этом плане не заметил (:
<deniska> Хотя не, заметил
<deniska> Почему при включённом intel hd4000 система рапортует об опенжл1.4
<deniska> хотя по идее эта видюшка умеет больше :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: ууу.. да ты суров
<vladgobelen> юзать неподдерживаемое производителем железо - жесть
<deniska> драйвера на amd.com есть
<deniska> значит поддерживается
<vladgobelen> Они есть, но они не всегда работают. А если работают - не всегда правильно..
<deniska> и хдми плагнплеится
<vladgobelen> так что - не поддерживается, если сравнивать с  нвидиа
<deniska> в отличие от недобука с недовидией (:
<deniska> Для ПОИГРАТЬ В ТФ2 у меня всё равно спермёрка
<vladgobelen> deniska: нуу.. Это твои проблемы. Не все же не умеют пользоваться системой и ставят две.
<deniska> Нет, просто не все программы есть под linux
<vladgobelen> Например?
<deniska> ТФ2
<vladgobelen> Он вобщем то отлично работает.
<deniska> Он есть под макось и винду
<deniska> под линакс нема (:
<vladgobelen> Эм.. Работает отлично. Какая мне разница под что он?
<deniska> Ну он либо в ехе, либо в app
<vladgobelen> И что?
<deniska> В виде deb или хотя бы .run нет
<vladgobelen> Вместо ввода одной команды ставить левую ось тормозную? Это не для меня..
<[Raiden]> под мак мног очег оесть что под линукс хотелось бы видеть. Но производители продолжают игнорить...
<deniska> vladgobelen: Под вайном пировижн уже пашет? (:
<deniska> И таких глюков масса
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Под мак еще и играть сложнее, чем под линукс. Так что как то пофигу
<deniska> Лучше уж использовать программу на поддерживаемых конфигурациях
<vladgobelen> deniska: Даже не представляю кто это.
<deniska> Чем использовать программу под вайном, с оговорками, что фичи a, b и c не работают
<vladgobelen> deniska: Лучше всетаки уметь пользоваться осью, которая у тебя на компе, вместо установки новой оси под новую задачу4
<deniska> почему?
<vladgobelen> Потому что это оптимальнее
<deniska> Как раз убунта на моём компутере и есть новая ос (:
<vladgobelen> Ну, это на твоем.
<vladgobelen> Удали вторую ось, будет основной
<deniska> А зачем?
<vladgobelen> А зачем тебе вторая?
<deniska> На всякий случай
<vladgobelen> ааа.. ну ну)
<deniska> Что бы не было мучительно больно, если вдруг понадобится запустить что-то виндовое, без вайнов и виртулбоксов
<vladgobelen> deniska: Это уже ссзб
<deniska> Например перепрошивку айпадика :3
<deniska> vladgobelen: ОС — это в общем-то инструмент
<vladgobelen> deniska: А зачем ты юзаешь железо, которое требует установки отдельной ОС?
<deniska> Если мне вдруг для чего-то шиндошс будет подходить лучше абанты, буду использовать шиндошс
<vladgobelen> Именно что инструмент. И ты не умеешь им пользоваться, если тебе нужно целых два
<deniska> Без фанатизму
<vladgobelen> один молоток для гвоздей до 50мм, второй больше
<deniska> vladgobelen: Зачем нужен молоток, если есть отвёртка, лол
<vladgobelen> Забивать гвозди отверткой? Суров
<deniska> :facepalm:
<[Raiden]> нескольк оос приносят некотоыре ньюансы которые мешают. как ни крути. Я бы мог например использовать в кде рейтинг, подписи к файлам. Н оесли я загружу винду всё это будет недоступно. Ноекоторые подобные проблемы решаются мультиплатформенны
<[Raiden]> м софтом, но не все.
 * deniska не использует в винде никаких файлов их убунты
<deniska> Потому что убунта у меня на роль основной ос, а шиндошс — вспомогательной
<deniska> я ещё пытался хакинтош поставить, вот он действительно не взлетел из-за ати (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: Тоесть ты используешь родной фм? Мазохист, однако
<vladgobelen> переход между каталогами по 40 секунд не забывается никогда
<deniska> эм
<deniska> с твоей виндой что-то не так было
<vladgobelen> в то же время рядом поставленный дельфин просто летает
<deniska> Восьмёрка дозарезилится — её поставлю :3
<vladgobelen> ну так и ссзб
<vladgobelen> кто тебе еще виноват кроме тебя в твоих проблемах?
<[Raiden]> да в общем-то уже. в октябре просто коробки выйдут
<deniska> ну вот хочу скачать с торрентов коробочный релиз
<deniska> а не какой-то там rtm (:
<vladgobelen> ты еще и пиратки юзаешь?
<vladgobelen> мда.. куда я попал
<deniska> Ну да.
<deniska> vladgobelen: добро пожаловать в реальный мир :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: Тогда я понимаю почему ты не можешь справиться с задачами средствами оси
<deniska> тут на 90% компьютеров винда, из которых некоторое количество — пиратское
<vladgobelen> deniska: И что?
<vladgobelen> Мне не интересно сколько идиотов там у вас. Мне интереснее разумные люди.
<vladgobelen> deniska: а опрадывать свою некомпетентность чужим идиотизмом - как минимум странно
<deniska> Уж простите, не хипстер, использую в том числе мейнстрим ОС :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: сейчас гомосексуализм в мейнстрим.. тоже используешь?)
<deniska> гомосексуалистов не больше, чем пользователей линукса
<vladgobelen> а это не важно
<skai-falkorr> @voice vladgobelen deniska
<vladgobelen> deniska: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Конформизм
<deniska> vladgobelen: Если убунту может делать 95% моих задач, то ради 5% я всё равно буду использовать винду
<deniska> А не заниматься сексом с системой (:
<vladgobelen> Ок.
<[Raiden]> скрытые есть ещё. Поэтому их примерно как пользователей макос
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> 2007й офис я ещё смог воткнуть в этот
<deniska> как его
<deniska> ну как вайн, только пропатченный, забыл как называется
<tagezi> зачем тебе 2007?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: мне очень интересно как посчитать количество линуксоидов)
<deniska> а вижлстудию уже пришлось в винду ставить (хоть и в виртуальную)
<tagezi> либрофис нормальная система
<deniska> tagezi: для выполнения специфичной задачи понадобился
<tagezi> deniska: незнание системы не оправдание кривости рук
<deniska> tagezi: для выполнения этой специфичной задачи либреофис не подходил чисто физически
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: да фиг знает как, но видимо оценки в 1-3% близки к реальности.
<tagezi> deniska: у меня винда стоит только по тому что по лицензии я не имею право устанавливать Компас-3D на не винду, даже на виртуальной машине
<[Raiden]> можно конечно пользователей андройда посчитать. но это будет ен правильно :)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: врядли..даже по предпродажам больше
<deniska> по предпродажам можно юзеров фридоса найти, ага
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ну, если сравнивать коммерческое использование. А 99% использование линукса - некоммерческое
<deniska> Эмм, как раз при коммерческом использовании в виде всяких серверных штук линукс рулит и педалит
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: та же винда считается по предпродажам.. в итоге выходит много, потому что 99% винды продается вместе с компом
<vladgobelen> deniska: Мы про десктоп
<deniska> vladgobelen: http://stats.wikimedia.org/wikimedia/squids/SquidReportOperatingSystems.htm википедия — весьма популярный сайт
<deniska> (линукс считали вместе с ведроидом)
<deniska> (поэтому смотрите более подробные breakdown)
<vladgobelen> deniska: А как линукс определяли?)
<[Raiden]> я чуть не стал полноценным вин-юзером когда гном релизнуло. Спасло то, что к тому времени кде доросло до 4.6 и стало уже пригодным к юзу )
<deniska> думаю по юзерагенту
<deniska> [Raiden]: если тебя колбасит от юникса к неюниксу из-за смены формы кнопочек, то я даже не знаю кто из нас ламер? :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: там не только смена кнопочек
<[Raiden]> я вижу в де больеш чем форму кнопочек.
<vladgobelen> там полностью нерабочая изначально система
<vladgobelen> сейчас вроде подпилили, но всеравно
<[Raiden]> ты наверное. Если кроме формы ничего не заметил )
<deniska> терминал на месте
<deniska> фаерфокс на месте
<deniska> какие проблемы?
<deniska> нету панели задач?
<deniska> Кайродок, awn да хотя бы тот же tint2 к вашим услугам
<vladgobelen> deniska: сам допиливай ДЕ
<vladgobelen> мне нужно полноценная
<vladgobelen> иначе я бы запилил все компоненты сам
<deniska> Это у всех кдешников так?
<vladgobelen> Что именно?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: 99%? мало. должно быть 139
<deniska> Винда в дуалбуте — клеймо позора, а допиливать ос не хочется, ага
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: тогда уж 145)
<skai-falkorr> иначе как ты получишь 146%? 6 макоси.1 линукса
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: там 6 процентов линукса и 7 мака
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: их всего 146. если 145 - у тебя будет в итоге 152
<deniska> Я в de не вижу вообще никакой полезной идеи
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: я цифры указывал в рамках одной оси
<deniska> «давайте соберёмся и напишем программы на все случаи жизни»
<deniska> И зачем?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Как пример - 99% предпродажи и 1% - коробочные версии
<deniska> Предпродажная винда в большинстве случаев остаётся на компьютере, какие проблемы?
<deniska> При подсчёте её вполне можно учитывать
<vladgobelen> deniska: В большинстве случаев она сносится
<vladgobelen> deniska: Ибо стартер мало кого устраивает. Остается у тех, кто комп брал мало понимая что это
<deniska> И что ставится? Пиратская винда :3
<deniska> (Ну или у некоторых таки коробочная)
<vladgobelen> Это уже не важно
<deniska> процент винды в мире не изменился (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: Процент прибыли от нее тоже
<deniska> А стартер ставят только уж на совсем убогие системы
<deniska> vladgobelen: Кого тут волнует прибыль микрософта?
<vladgobelen> deniska: У тебя есть другие способы измерения?
<deniska> популярности?
<deniska> Юзерагент, более правдивая цифра
<vladgobelen> deniska: Использования.
<vladgobelen> Популярность - миф. Это зависит от взяток и рекламы.
<deniska> Популярность много от чего зависит, в том числе от рекламы
<deniska> Убунта не стала бы самым популярным линуксом без рекламной компании по отсылке халявных дисков :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: И относится только к коммерческим продуктам.
<vladgobelen> deniska: Таким как убунту, виндоус, андроид
<deniska> некоммерческий продукт не может быть популярным?
<vladgobelen> Он может быть используемым
<deniska> то то у нас 40% браузеров ­— фаерфокс
<vladgobelen> Это коммерческий продукт
<deniska> Ну в таком случае и линукс коммерческий
<vladgobelen> Нет.
<deniska> Почему?
<vladgobelen> ОС на его основе - да
<deniska> Основные контрибьюторы в ядро прямо заинтересованы в его использовании в своих коммерческих штуках
<vladgobelen> deniska: Например андроид
<[Raiden]> гпл не запрещает проекту быть комерческим
<vladgobelen> deniska: Потому что линукс напрямую не продается и не используется для выгоды
<deniska> Андроид тоже продаётся весьма ненапрямую
<vladgobelen> deniska: Выгода от андроид прямая
<deniska> Продаётся не андроид, а аппараты с осью от его основы
<deniska> гугл не получает отчислений за андроид
<vladgobelen> Это полностью коммерческий продукт
<deniska> Так блин я всё равно не понял
<vladgobelen> deniska: как например и опера
<vladgobelen> deniska: Или фф
<deniska> Почему линукс некоммерческий, а андроид вдруг коммерческий? :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: Некоммерческий продукт - продукт, целью которого не является прибыль,  и получающий такую за счет пожертвований например.
<deniska> Но основные контрибьюторы в ядро прибыль получают
<vladgobelen> deniska: И?
<deniska> Их целью является прибыль
<[Raiden]> вы болжны сначала о понятиях договориться. Линукс широкое понятие. ред хет или дист рот оракла - это тоже сокращенно можно назвать линуксом
<vladgobelen> deniska: Они продают ядро линукс за прибыль?
<[Raiden]> д*
<deniska> [Raiden]: я сейчас про kernel.org
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ядро
<deniska> vladgobelen: а андроид кто за прибыль продаёт?
<vladgobelen> deniska: Андроид это коммерческий продукт гугл
<[Raiden]> Ну может как прошивка или часть к каким-то девайсам оно и комерческое )
<[Raiden]> фиг знает
<deniska> А ядро — коммерческий продукт редхата и других организаций
<vladgobelen> deniska: Ядро не только рэдхат пилят и не для продажи.
<deniska> vladgobelen: андроид тоже не только гугл пишет
<vladgobelen> deniska: угу.. расскажи это про третьий андроид
<deniska> И гугл от самого андроида напрямую прибыль не получает
<vladgobelen> deniska: Так и убунту напрямую не продают коробочно. Но продукт коммерческий.
<deniska> Ну и УГ получился этот третий андроид
<[Raiden]> платность или бесплатность не ест ьпроблема описанная в гпл. поэтому можно не обсуждать. Если ос на ядре линукс отличн опродается и имеется доступ к исходникам - это открытая свободная ос. даже если вы всю зарплату выложили.
<deniska> поэтому разрабатывать снова стали публично
<vladgobelen> deniska: Ты не поверишь, но даже фф не продают
<vladgobelen> deniska: тем не менее
<deniska> Ну вот
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а кто мешает пилить коммерческий продукт под гпл?
<deniska> Линукс либо такой же коммерческий продукт как андроид
<deniska> Либо андроид — такой же некоммерческий, как линукс
<vladgobelen> deniska: Ты просто не можешь осознать различия понятий. Это со временем придет.
<deniska> vladgobelen: Да ты прямо как сектант какой-то
<deniska> Твой разум не достиг уровня дельта :3
<deniska> Чтобы отличать добро от абсолютного добра :3
<[Raiden]> ну, никто не мешает ) например хчат под винду стоит денег. Не хочеш ьплатить - попробуй собери ))
<vladgobelen> deniska: Это твои слова.
 * skai-falkorr почесал баномёт
<markmx> братцы :) а помогите мне с французской раскладкой
<skai-falkorr> чет зачесался неожиданно
<vladgobelen> markmx: Буквы на клаиватуре найти не можешь?)
<skai-falkorr> markmx: знач французская расскладка, это когда ты, она, ее подруга и теплые круассаны. но без сиропа. иначе это уже канадская будет
<[Raiden]> юзеру кстати свободность и открытость особо не нужна. Тот % пользователей которые будут дописыват ьи видоизменят ьна уровне исходников  ничтожен.
<[Raiden]> остальные класть хотели
<[Raiden]> если коротко
<deniska> Эм
<markmx> счас я буду печатать с аксанами и гравами...
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ее отсутствие бьет как раз по пользователям.. даже по тем, которым она не нужна
<deniska> Как раз был бы тот же андроид не открытым
<deniska> Он был бы гораздо менее привлекателен для юзера
<deniska> Не было бы цианогенмода :3
<deniska> и miui
<[Raiden]> я имею смар тна андройде ,  и мне нужна тольк о1 прошивка что бы он работал )
<deniska> Ну косить под домохозяйку — любимое занятие нынешних линуксоидов :3
<markmx> enchante de vous voir::: =0ох нифига себе
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: представь что новая версия софтины твоей работает как то не так
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: и все, приплыли
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ты будешь сидеть и ждать обновлений.. день, два.. месяц.. или  будешь искать другую
<vladgobelen> или возьмешь старую версию, если это возможно, что не всегда
<[Raiden]> если она мне нужна, то либо исправят, либо следущий смарт я куплю на иос.
<[Raiden]> конкуренция аднака
<deniska> Не купишь ты на ios
<deniska> Это унылый абзац, а не система :3
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: вот видишь.. а я в такой ситуации залез в код, закомментировал одну строку и работал дальше
<[Raiden]> 3гс серий стоит дешевле моег оандройда
<deniska> Разве что программ под неё несколько любопытных есть
<deniska> [Raiden]: с той же функциональностью можно и древненокию купить
<deniska> у неё и камера лучше будет (:
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: в итоге времени ушло минуты три.. а сколько у тебя уйдет на ожидание новых версий или на покупку нового устройства?
<vladgobelen> и средств
<[Raiden]> а сколько у тебя ушло что бы из юзера превратиться в того кто может код поправить? :) А я может в это время на пляже лежал или зарабатывал как раз ту сумму скольк остоит айфон
<deniska> Под иос вот есть любопытная среда погромирования в стиле старых добрых кубасиков
<deniska> под андроид нема (:
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: эм.. ни сколько.. я столяр же
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: достаточно логики и чуть чуть эрудированности
<deniska> vladgobelen: достаточно знания о том, что это вообще возможно
<[Raiden]> всетаки программы которые изначально не работают в комерческом мире встречаюстя не часто.
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> Народ почему-то думает, что погромировать — это сложно
<deniska> А вон, даже под домохозяечный айпад есть такое http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0826/h_1345979356_1041405_3de11eb99c.png
<Kyshtynbai> какая жесть. писать код на айпаде
<deniska> в апсторе, всего 9.99 стоит (:
<deniska> Kyshtynbai: ну с блютусклавиатурой это менее страшно
<deniska> ну и штука чисто на поиграться
<Kyshtynbai> айпад для других целей и не подходит)) да для этой тоже. игрушка за сорок косых, пардно май френч
<deniska> ну это всё таки браузер тырнета в основном
<Kyshtynbai> угу) за полторы тыщи долларов) это несерьёзно (С) оперыция Ы
<deniska> да что-то ты гонишь
<deniska> оно 400 стоит
<vladgobelen> оно того не стоит
<Kyshtynbai> это где ж такое раздолье?
<deniska> ну вон яндексмаркет говорит, что новыйайпад 16гб вайвай+3ж стоит в районе 19к
<[Raiden]> в обще линю надо помимо открытости и прочих прелестей ещё и отличительыне черты в связке с современными технологиями  и софт должен  не просто быть, а быть хотя бы частично  конкурируемым с закрытым. Тогда всё сложится.
<deniska> а второй айпад сейчас наверное вообще тыщ за 14 найти можно, если не за 12
<Kyshtynbai> яндыкс гонит имхо. знакомая купила за 37 чтоле
<Kyshtynbai> правда 32 гигавроде
<Kyshtynbai> а может и попутал я чешо
<Kyshtynbai> *чего
<deniska> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=7892642&hid=6427100&int_lnk=p-goods ну хз
<deniska> они же ещё дешевеют перманентно
<deniska> потому что истерия быстро проходит
<[Raiden]> вот например в дигикам ест ьраспознавание лиц. Такая фича в каталогизаторе и ипортере с фотика  может быть нужна мало кому. Н ов закрытом софте такое есть. А в шотвеле например нету. Вывод - шотвелл программа другого уровня сложности, иначе гов
<[Raiden]> оря писана пионерами.
<deniska> Интересно, кто упоролся назвать третий айпад новым айпадом? При жлобсе такой фигни не было (:
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: это например нужно мышку затормозить на 32мс?)
<Kyshtynbai> $ df -h
<Kyshtynbai> Sorry, command-not-found has crashed! Please file a bug report at:
<[Raiden]> остальные части гнома такие же. Напоминают творчество студентов.
<deniska> [Raiden]: файловый менеджер — лучший импортёр фоток в любой ОС :3
<Kyshtynbai> вот это нифига себе у меня глюк!..
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: про шотвел согласен
<Kyshtynbai> только гном тут при чем
<[Raiden]> deniska: файловый менеджер возможно да. наутилус же не менеджер (управляющий) а просто окно-корзинка с иконками :)
<deniska> эмм
<deniska> в наутилусе есть кнопка копировать
<deniska> есть кнопка вставить
<deniska> что ещё нужно?
<vladgobelen> deniska: например фреймы
<deniska> Я не знаю что такое фреймы
<deniska> И не чувствую по этому поводу ничего плохого
<deniska> А, это в вебе девяностых было (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/2297.png
<[Raiden]> например просмотреть то что ты будешь копировать или там сравнить 2 файла.  Или выделить сотню файлов и переменовать массово. Управлятор файлами, менеджер - это такая программа, которая позволяет делать необходимые операции с файлами.
<[Raiden]> а не некий минимум.
<[Raiden]> в моем понимании
<deniska> [Raiden]: файловый менеджер должен уметь делегировать свои функции другим программам
<deniska> я же не хочу, чтоб мне файловый менеджер видео играл
<vladgobelen> а вот это верно
<deniska> хотя по сути это операция с файлом (:
<vladgobelen> но фреймы - это уже он должен уметь
<deniska> У меня наутилус умеет эту фигню
<deniska> И я ей не пользуюсь, потому что не нужно :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: Дальше не будет ;)
<vladgobelen> deniska: его, как и гном3 затачивают под планшеты
<[Raiden]> это другой вопрос, должна быт ьнекая интеграция. плейер может юзат ьфункции фм для октрытия, а фм функции плейера для предпросмотра, что бы файлопомойну можно было разбрать :)
<deniska> (меня одного бесит словарное написание слова «плейер»)
<deniska> (мне кажется, что написание плеер выглядит лучше)
<[Raiden]> рейтинги и работа с тегами, индексный поиск - это тоже обычные составляющие современного фм.  например в виндовсе такое есть, в кде такое есть
<deniska> (то же самое с феерверком (: )
<[Raiden]> а в гноме нет!
<vladgobelen> конечно.. ведь правильно писать - плэйер
<deniska> теги, рейтинги
<deniska> я не пользуюсь всем этим
<[Raiden]> для начала, если ты юзер гнома, то ты и не можешь. Н оесли возмеш ьто , где можно и удобно сделано, то может сильн опонравиться :)
<deniska> Вот цветная маркировка файлов аля mac os finder была бы полезна
<deniska> отмечать серии сериалов, которые посмотрел (:
<[Raiden]> в любом случае должны быт ькакие-то адекватыне ответы на то что есть в других ос. зачем мне убунта если эксполорер лучше наутилуса?
<deniska> А что, в експлорере тоже есть эти теги?
<deniska> Почему ни я, ни кто из моих знакомых этой фичей не пользуется? (:
<[Raiden]> тегов к файлам нет, а редактирование тегов в мп3 и поиск по тегам - есть
<deniska> Уж не потому ли, что её необходимость высосана из пальца кдешниками, которых хлебом не корми, дай лишь сделать фичу, которой в гноме нет
<vladgobelen> deniska: может потому что тебя и твоих пользователей в процентном уровне меньше чем фряхи на веб-серверах даже?
<deniska> редактирует теги мрз и ищет по ним у меня… МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ПЛЕЕР
<deniska> круто, да? (:
<vladgobelen> угу.. а фреймы тебе не нужны потому что ненужны
<vladgobelen> слышали уже
<deniska> да блин
<deniska> даже на твоём скрине не понятно
<deniska> зачем тебе одновременно смотреть каприку и вовкатаклизм
<vladgobelen> deniska: я просто открыл два разных каталога
<deniska> Просто высосал пример из пальца (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: [22:38:33] <+vladgobelen> угу.. а фреймы тебе не нужны потому что ненужны
<vladgobelen> ну, как я и сказал
<deniska> чем фреймы отличаются от двух открытых фм? (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: зачем мне открывать второй фм, тратить время?
<[Raiden]> сча ламеров привлекают некотоыре аспекты линукс, такие как вирусов не поймать или экзотичный вид. Что же касается функционала, особенн оесли говорит ьпро гном и соотв ег офорки, то тут даже винда лучше.
<vladgobelen> растягивать их как нужно
<deniska> открыть второй вм — один клик
<vladgobelen> это время.. мне удобство нужно
<deniska> ну короче у кдешников удобно это как в кде и никак иначе :3
<deniska> vladgobelen: а вертикально на фреймы поделить можно?
<vladgobelen> нет, просто кде используют те, кому нужно это удобство
<deniska> или только горизонтально?
<vladgobelen> deniska: Хз
<deniska> а больше двух фреймов можно сделать?
<deniska> А почему так?
<deniska> Неужели НЕ НУЖНО? (:
<deniska> Только потому что не нужно, или потому что кде так не может? (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: потому что одна мышка - удобство, а две - мутант
<deniska> спёрли из гнома неудачную фичу и радуетесь (:
<vladgobelen> Ок
<[Raiden]> превью ещё новое к наутилусу прилепили отдельным окном. Меня оно почему-то бесит и я думаю что так сделали потому ,что изменять сам фм стоило б некоторых усилий по правке кода. А это студентам тяжело ) Вот в дельфине примерно как мне нравится :)
<[Raiden]> гм, много текста )
<deniska> В любом случае, если мне разонравится наутилус, я просто поставлю другой фм
<deniska> Это же просто инструмент, а не объект для мастурбации (:
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я же говорю - наутилус пилят теперь под планшеты
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: в кедах эта проблема была решена раз и навсегда - есть два альтернативных вида плазмы.. Под десктопы и под ноутбуки
<deniska> Вон, в этом
<[Raiden]> Ну эт оможно конечно ) но когда нравится фм на другом тулките. То получается не очень хорошо и  в плане интеграции и вооще. И ещё шотвел и наутилус это тольк о2 компонента окружения. Другие компоненты тоже критики не выдерживают.
<vladgobelen> точнее нетбуки
<deniska> в filer из елементари сделали две фичи из файндера
<deniska> колумн вью и цветная маркировка
<deniska> это круто
<deniska> в долфьине такое есть? :3
<deniska> (это вот так если что http://0.tqn.com/d/macs/1/0/6/7/-/-/findercolumnview500x353.jpg )
<deniska> http://mactips.info/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/mt-column-view-01.jpg вот тут ещё можно видеть помеченные файлы :3
<vladgobelen> мда.. дай гномоводу стеклянный...лоб.. он его на планшет перепишет
<vladgobelen> deniska: Ты невнимательно читал выше
<deniska> Ну дак что?
<deniska> В дельфине есть это?
<deniska> Может в конквероре? :3
<vladgobelen> Ты выше читал невнимательно
<[Raiden]> ещё я думаю что панели инструментов, пуст ьи устаревшего вида по равнению с теми что в офисе 2007 , пайнте и т.д. всетаки нужны для управления мышкой. Это быстрее чем по меню лазить или скать поиском нужный пункт меню как придумала каноникал )
<deniska> vladgobelen: Я не нашёл выше ответа на свой вопрос
<[Raiden]> дизайн же гнома стремится к вырезанию панелей инструментов
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> не у уборке, не к настройке, а к вырезанию нафиг. Как в наутилусе
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: не быстрее.. пунктов меню очень много.. они иногда вложенные
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0826/h_1345980931_6460976_bc6db03666.png
<deniska> У рибона есть проблема
<deniska> Меню можно просто сканировать вертикально
<[Raiden]> часто пользуешся тольк очастью того что в меню
<deniska> Панель инструментов горизонтально
<deniska> А у семёрочновосьмёрочного рибона глазам приходится описывать стрёмную траекторию про поиске чего-либо определённого
<deniska> вот там как раз убунтушный (а на деле спёртый из макоси) поиск по панелькам бы пригодился (:
<[Raiden]> модульность ифейса рулит. Хотите без мню и сбоку - нате http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0826/h_1345981172_9651670_b59a5d80e7.png
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> к сожалению таких программ мало
<deniska> [Raiden]: в кде уже можно писать скрипты к интерфейсу? (:
<deniska> Или снова не нужно? :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: Когда-то нельзя было?
<[Raiden]> к ифейсу программ нет. Пока можно писат ьскрипты в виде плазмойдов для плазмы, т.е. отображение инфы , кнопки, апплеты панели
<deniska> нее
<deniska> я не про клизмоиды
<deniska> а про скрипты
<[Raiden]> и ещё появились скрипты в квине, я правда незнаю для чего.
<[Raiden]> типа наутилус-скриптс чтоли?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: попробуй жесты заюзать.. удобная штука
<deniska> чтоб скрипт вида «Открыть меню - нажать на кнопку, ввести что-то в поле, нажать ок, повторить ещё 2000 раз для всех файлов в каталоге»
<[Raiden]> deniska: экшены к фм писат ьможно + многие ставятся с кде-лука в свойствах фм - интеграция с веб аднака.
<deniska> [Raiden]: а если нам нужно заскриптовать не фм?
<vladgobelen> deniska: заскриптовать можно что угодно
<deniska> Универсальный способ скриптования гуя бы не помешал в любом случае
<deniska> vladgobelen: ну да, «исходники открыты»
<[Raiden]> а что? :) я не понимаю вопроса ) пиши скрипт на питоне или баше )
<vladgobelen> Причем тут исходники?
<deniska> А при том, что фичи-то нет
<vladgobelen> deniska: Фича есть. Просто ты некомпетентен.
<deniska> Фичи нет
<deniska> Или вы просто не поняли о чём я говорю
<[Raiden]> а в гноме что можно заскриптовать? :) дописат ьавтоскрытие к панели которое почему-то по умолчанию в настройках исчезло? :)
<vladgobelen> Мы поняли.
<vladgobelen> Ты о макросах.
<deniska> а в гноме тоже нельзя скриптовать
<deniska> Я в отличие от вас говорю не хвалю своё болото, а предлагаю фичи, которые были бы полезны
<[Raiden]> а.. я понял, он про запоминалку типа макросов, автоматор
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Угу
<deniska> только чтоб не мышкой накликивать, а скриптца писать на приличном яп
<deniska> чтоб переменные, условия, матвыражения и прочее. Т.е. не макросы аля фотошлёп
<vladgobelen> deniska: да на любом.. или мышкой.. или через дбас управление любое
<deniska> Тут есть 2 проблемы и ты должен понимать :3
<vladgobelen> Не вижу проблем.
<deniska> Скриптование просто через мышку не особо предсказуемо
<vladgobelen> о_О
<vladgobelen> deniska: Это не мак. Это линукс. Тут все точно.
<deniska> А через дбас можно добраться только до тех функций, которые определёны программой на этом дбасе
<vladgobelen> я примеры привел
<vladgobelen> скриптовые языки (как ты выше спрашивал) никто не отменял
<deniska> А ведь всё что нужно для реализации фичи — дать возможность ближайшему скриптовому языку смотреть в содержимое гуя
<vladgobelen> deniska: Я еще пример приведу. Сможешь ли ты сделать так, за сколько и как:
<vladgobelen> cvj;tim kb ns cltkfnm nfr
<vladgobelen> deniska: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/2298.png
<[Raiden]> по идее есть d-bus , зная что передается можно многим управлять.  - это первое. А второе... В кде есть  имитация ввобда с клавы по дефолту!
<vladgobelen> занимает секунду в один клик
<deniska> vladgobelen: показать диалоговое окно?
<vladgobelen> deniska: внимательнее смотри
<[Raiden]> я могу например на хоткей повесит ьПривет в это окно ирц. Используюя тольк овстроенные в кде стредства и без правки конфигов
<deniska> vladgobelen: я не могу разгадать этот ребус
<deniska> на что смотреть?
<vladgobelen> deniska: на текст написанный мной в неверной расладке, затем на скрин
<deniska> vladgobelen: ну я готовых средств не знаю, но думаю, что велосипед на баше с xclip, чем-то вроде iconv и чем-нибудь вроде xdialog больше пары строк бы не занял
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0826/h_1345981878_4890287_198da50ef9.png
<vladgobelen> deniska: ну так сделай это на мак
<vladgobelen> если ты все знаешь)
<deniska> хм
<deniska> на маке приложения тоже имеют доступ к фреймбуферу
<deniska> тьфу
<vladgobelen> оО
<deniska> буферу обмена :3
<vladgobelen> И что?)
<deniska> ну, жмём опт+с, жмём на ярлычок и появляется диалог с исправленной надписью
<[Raiden]> http://kubuntu.ru/node/10182
<vladgobelen> долго
<vladgobelen> еще и к клавиатуре тянуться
<deniska> А когда ты надпись в неверной раскладке набирал, ты о чём думал?
<vladgobelen> А это не для меня
<deniska> И к чему тянулся?
<vladgobelen> это если кто-то другой написал и мне нужно прочитать
<deniska> Если кто-то другой написал, то он и перепишет
<vladgobelen> ок)
<deniska> если не м*дак (:
<vladgobelen> ghjxbnfq xnj z yfgbcfk
<vladgobelen> =)
<deniska> [Raiden]: что-то мне кажется что способ не совсем Ъ
<deniska> [Raiden]: потому как у консолекита наверняка есть готовые бинарники
<deniska> которые всё выключат и перезагрузят
<[Raiden]> Это то что выполянется при кликах на кнопке выключение и т.д. кудбус вызовит те же функции
<[Raiden]> эт опросто пример как можно д-бус юзать для каки-то своих нужд, если значть что посылать и адрес
<deniska> Да знаю я про дбус
<deniska> Для пиджина писал скриптики простые
<deniska> но это пиджин даёт в себя писать из дбуса, а какой-нибудь копете может и не дать
<[Raiden]> ну вот , а что касается автоматора, то в кде есть имитация нажатия хоктеев и ввода с клавы с выбором в какое окно именно
<[Raiden]> из коробки
<[Raiden]> тут в общем много есть, что и не снилось гномовским мудрецам )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: и не только)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Я же говорю - попробуй например жесты
<deniska> Кстати про жесты (-:
<deniska> Как в кде с мультитачами? (:
<[Raiden]> да, я знаю. Я личн ожесты не очень люблю.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Зря, удобная штука.
<vladgobelen> deniska: Что такое мультитач?
<[Raiden]> подгоните тачпад - расскажу потом )
<deniska> http://www.apple.com/osx/what-is/gestures.html воть
<vladgobelen> а перевести?
<vladgobelen> я буржуйский не очень
<vladgobelen> в двух словах, если можно
<deniska> по ссылке движущиеся картинки
<vladgobelen> лениво
<vladgobelen> скажи в двух словах
<deniska> Определённые действия на определённые жесты более чем одним пальцем по тачпаду
<vladgobelen> Get QuickTime.Download QuickTime to view this video.
<vladgobelen> забавный сайт
<vladgobelen> не нашел там движущихся картинок
<vladgobelen> кривой какой-то
<deniska> установи кодеки, у меня всё показывает :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: хз.. остальные сайты работают, этот нет
<vladgobelen> ради одного сайта чтото ставить - глупео
<vladgobelen> deniska: это типа я должен для жеста сразу две клавиши мыши зажать?
<vladgobelen> или вместе с колесом?
<deniska> нет
<deniska> это не для мыши
<deniska> для тачпада
<vladgobelen> у меня нет тачпада оО
<vladgobelen> зачем мне тачпад на компе?
<deniska> а у меня есть Оо
<vladgobelen> Суров
<deniska> для удобства, профилактики туннельного синдрома и прочей няшноты
<vladgobelen> а вместо клавы у тебя наверное джойстик
<deniska> ну и для стационарников у ябла есть стационарный тачпад (:
<deniska> большой такой
<vladgobelen> deniska: Да, там много лишнего.. Потому я их и не покупаю. Не стоит оно того
<deniska> У меня ноутбук ащем-то
<deniska> Вот как в кде много лишнего, так это полезные функции :3
<deniska> А как в маке полезные функции, так сразу много лишнего (:
<vladgobelen> Нет, кде ставится в различных конфигурациях
<vladgobelen> А мак - это железо, за которое я плачу, но не использую
<deniska> тачпад у них обычный usb
<deniska> можно подключить хоть к убунте
<deniska> (и кстати вроде даже будет работать)
<deniska> (и кстати даже с мультитач жестами, но с меншьшим их количеством)
<vladgobelen> deniska: Я не использую тачпад. Я не использую дисководы, сдромы итд итп. Зачем мне покупать устаревшее оборудование за деньги, на которые можно купить три нормальных компа?
<deniska> Но вот например поворот картинок в смотрелке картинок работает
<deniska> эмм
<deniska> это как раз мыши устарели во всех областях кроме как игровые контроллеры (:
<deniska> Для кваки я мышь к ноутбуку подключу
<deniska> а для того, чтоб в тырнете лазить — нафига мне лишний провод (или лишняя батарейка в случае беспроводной)
<vladgobelen> переключись на фф с 200 вкладками и выбери нужную в середине без мышки
<deniska> эмм
<deniska> а он при этом в чёрную дыру от количества скушанной рам не коллапсирует?
<vladgobelen> нет, он при этом ест до 600мб озу
<vladgobelen> наименьшее потребление из всех браузеров
<deniska> Но я не испытываю сложностей в выборе мелких элементов тачпадом
<vladgobelen> Ок)
<andrex> чёто по моему кто то увлёкся
<deniska> andrex: давайте лучше будем молчать?
<vladgobelen> deniska: тоесть ты вместо клавиатуры используешь микрофон?) Я так вообще печатаю руками и молчу)
<andrex> иди туды #ubuntu-ru-offtopic и говори тут канал помощи а не дискуссий по поводу нужен ли комуто велосипед или нет
<vladgobelen> andrex: ок
<deniska> Так, кому бы помочь? (:
<deniska> Я вот помогал vladgobelen изменить своё неправильное мнение на моё правильное (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: И я его изменил. Я осознал что пользоваться микрофоном вместо клавиатуры - круто и полезно.
<deniska> vladgobelen: ты прекрасно понял, что смысл слова «молчать» был не прямой
<deniska> А учитывающий то, что общение в чате происходит в разговорном стиле, хоть и в письменной форме
<vladgobelen> deniska: А может я зануда и придираюсь к словам?
<vladgobelen> [23:31:20] <Escave> Ппц. В каждой новой версии убунты при установке есть какой-нибудь косяк :)
<vladgobelen> ой, не туда
 * mva покосился на vladgobelen и начал смазывать плюсомёт
<vladgobelen> молчу молчу)
<nF0rc3r> Народ посоветуйте материнку, на каком чипе брать ?
<[pragma]> join #hardware-ru
<[pragma]> :)
<skai-falkorr> [pragma]: чечекакче?
<[pragma]> nF0rc3r: по-моему, самые хорошие платы от Асус, про чипы не знаю))
<[pragma]> skai-falkorr: ку
<skai-falkorr> хорошие платы на китайских заводах фокскона собирают
<[pragma]> фокскуна?)
<vladgobelen> nF0rc3r: ты главное там не спрашивай как мать будет с убунту работать.. а то пошлют сюда и войдешь в рекурсию
<skai-falkorr> пхают в макбуки и продают за бешенные мульёны рублёв (в пересчете на до 1998года кризисные валютные курсы)
<nF0rc3r> С платой я определюсь, мне совет с чипом надо =)
<skai-falkorr> а какая тебе к помидорам разница?
<[pragma]> разгонять что-ли собрался?
<nF0rc3r> Это уже другой вопрос =) Нет, разгонять не буду
<[Raiden]> nF0rc3r: по какой процессор?
<[Raiden]> под
<[pragma]> nF0rc3r: ну хз, погляди обзоры http://www.thg.ru/ и можно ещё по оверклокеровским сайтам пошарить, они используют на износ
<nF0rc3r> I5-3x
<[Raiden]> nF0rc3r: http://forum.3dnews.ru/showthread.php?t=121226
<[Raiden]> у меня целых 2 девайса pci.
<[Raiden]> з77 было бы накладно брать
<[Raiden]> )
<nF0rc3r> thanks =)
<nF0rc3r> сцылка в тему
<[Raiden]> если это не считать то это самая последняя линейка
<[Raiden]> её наверное и брать
<skai-falkorr> Падение продаж вынудило "АвтоВАЗ" повысить цены
<skai-falkorr> они не слышали, что если не покупают, надо снизить цены
<skai-falkorr> иначе совсем не купят
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а ты вспомни за сколько лет они так и не смогли сделать автомобиль..
<vladgobelen> это вообще эпичная контора..
<deniska> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-6TxgE1uU3Bc/UC50CwmDYDI/AAAAAAAAA8c/5NcBHpfVJcs/s1600/appslist_morkie.png хм
<[Raiden]> мне тольк особака понравилась.
<[Raiden]> места полно, а надписи в меню не смогли уместить целиком , бебе
<deniska> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0612/h_1339496164_8350690_d96f59be6d.png да, эту няшноту ещё никто не догнал (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: эту няшноту догнала 95 винда еще
<vladgobelen> потом от этого отказались..
<deniska> отказались от чего? :3
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0826/h_1345991625_8280545_e7fb25fea9.png
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: Smooth Tasks уже работает?
<rekcuFniarB> А то оно мне роняло плазму в прошлом году.
<deniska> Кстати, а в кде планируют делать аналог метро? :3
<rekcuFniarB> deniska: в пятых кедах наверное сделают :D
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: то что у меня называется icon-only taskbar и входит в состав кде с 4.7
<[Raiden]> ну и работает
<deniska> А то через несколько лет перебесчикам с винды будет удобнее шариться по активным углам, полноэкранным менюшкам и аппам (:
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: на скриншоте разве Icon Only Tasks? o_O
<[Raiden]> да
<vladgobelen> deniska: врядли.. обычно винда крадет идеи с других проектов.. как в последней версии с е17.. до этого с кде
<deniska> А что там с е17?
<vladgobelen> Панель
<vladgobelen> практически неизмененная
<[Raiden]> на этом шоте я не менял тип\вид стола, а преключиляс на другой - кде позволяет разнообразить столы. До кучи настройки таскбара , одна из закладок
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0826/h_1345992045_1129814_36b6366917.png
<[Raiden]> лся*
<deniska> Так в восьмёрке же нет панелей о_О
<deniska> (Ну точнее есть, но только в отдельном шелле)
<vladgobelen> deniska: ну значит виста какая то
<deniska> (Которого в версии RT не будет)
<[Raiden]> в 8 есть панель 1в1 как в 7 , тольк овместо пуск переключение на метро
<deniska> Хм, в висте панель как в хр, только с более распердолистым градиентом
<vladgobelen> deniska: я не в курсе новых версий.. последнюю юзал хр в 2006. Дальше только на скринах видел или периодически на чужих компах
<[Raiden]> что лечится установкой сторонней меню пуск
<deniska> [Raiden]: микрософт планирует постепенно уменьшать число приложений, работающих в этом режиме
<vladgobelen> deniska: но внешне и по функциям там после хр в одной версии была копия кде, в другой е17
<deniska> в винде начиная с 95 и по висту почти неизменный таскбар с кнопкой пуск
<deniska> в семёрке спёрли принцип работы панели из макоси
<deniska> Вряд ли они вообще в курсе про существование кде (:
<vladgobelen> ну значит в макос сперли принцип из е17
<vladgobelen> оно там давнооо было
<vladgobelen> а из макос уже в винду
<deniska> макос тоже не вчера появилась
<vladgobelen> Бывает.. Но по скринам и видео в макос совсем другое.. Не очень удобное
<skai-falkorr> да что у вас все на макос сходит то обсуждение?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это ос, которую он использует
<[Raiden]> и правильно сделали что сперли. Виндвос от этого только выйграла. И на мой взгляд кде сильно выигрывает, таскбаром такого же плана. )
<deniska> [Raiden]: я если шиндошс использую, сужаю панель до нормальных размеров и отключаю группировку
<[Raiden]> байка есть 1, про 1 игру на выживание на острове среди команд. Выйграла та, которая подглядывала и перенимала опыт других.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: не совсем.. в винде сперли 1 к 1.. получилась гадость.. неудобно
<[Raiden]> переманивала
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а в кде хоть допилили до юзабельности
<deniska> а в чём разница между виндовым таскбаром и кдешным?
<deniska> он просто переключает задачи и запускает новые
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Я помню пару лет назад юзал подобное в е17 - было прикольно так же - да, но всетаки не айс
<vladgobelen> deniska: разница в внешнем виде и развере запущенных задач
<vladgobelen> размере*
<[Raiden]> в кде по другому немного , да. Не знаю лучше или нет, 1 фичей хуже, в винде как бы прогрессбар ещё видно на иконке, когда действие происходит )
<vladgobelen> deniska: Запущенные выглядят нормально и вполне читаются итд.. А в е17 - нет
<deniska> [Raiden]: пусть запилят совместимость с юнити, будут прогрессбары
<deniska> там через дбас программа с панелькой общаются
<deniska> тот же фф прогрессбар вполне показывает
<[Raiden]> превью при наводке мышки, другое окно стало более прозрачным http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0826/h_1345992605_4164784_4b1d226970.png
<[Raiden]> эффект отключаемый как и почти всё.
<[Raiden]> без правки конфигов )
<deniska> http://geekyschmidt.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/nextstep-screenshot.png ну и в далёком далёком году
<deniska> где-то в начале девяностых (:
<baronos> сегодня день скриншотов?)
<vladgobelen> deniska: да уж.. не внушает
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/kde4.png ы :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: помню когда я в те почти годы запустил рэдхат с кде - это было как технология из будущего.. хех
<[Raiden]> некст на самом деле особым удобством не отличался. МОжно легко заценить и сейчас поставив WindowMaker - очень точная копия ) Я предпочитаю думать что идея доков зародилась в CDE - прямоугольниквнизу экрана с кнопками, выдвижными ящиками и т.д.
<[Raiden]> пример выдвижного ящика. Он мне заменяет меню переход, которое гномеры усебя отрезали http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0826/h_1345992897_9812250_9166b35c10.png
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://astro.uni-altai.ru/~aw/blog/wp-upload/2012/08/CDE-3.png
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-VwRjoaDE0VQ/TgRmLx5K_RI/AAAAAAAAABg/Ks01R-Zcqho/s1600/kde1.jpg
<[Raiden]> угу ) вот и получается что кде есть неплохое развитие и даже логичное. сред по д юникс-лайк. Хотите бейте ,хотите нет. Но это так с 1996 года :)
<baronos> чудесные кде, как же я их люблю. они мне снятся, все такие прозрачные, няшные
<vladgobelen> baronos: ты бы с ними переспал?
<deniska> Ты бы трахнул кде если бы был другой средой? :3
<baronos> vladgobelen: я же не фанатик
<vladgobelen> baronos: А если бы они были шикарной бабой с сиськами 3го размера?
<[Raiden]> прозрачные - это не описание кде, это описание конкретных настроек-темы. Оно любым может быть, даже напрочь непрозрачным )
 * baronos считает, что  странная фантазия у кедерастов
<baronos> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<[Raiden]> цветовые темы интересно ещё сделаны. Отдельно от вида тулкитов. + кадлый цвет выберается мышкой если надо и там же можно сохранить свою тему или отправить на веб. Это вам не цсс в гедите править.
<[Raiden]> каждый*
<[pragma]> vladgobelen: а 3 размер это много? Примерно с голову? )
<vladgobelen> [pragma]: Подрастешь - узнаешь)
<[pragma]> vladgobelen: зачёт))
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну может и не узнать. если он сейчас сидит тут, то потом и подавно не выползет из берлоги
<[pragma]> кстати, насчёт интерфейса - ничего более прикольного пока не видел (imho) http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/4557563.png
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: да ну ты брось.. рано или поздно
<[pragma]> skai-falkorr: вполне вероятно )) aww
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: мож свои отрастит ,в конечном итоге
<[pragma]> skai-falkorr: ololo
 * [pragma] ушёл за лифчиком 3 размера)
<[Raiden]> [pragma]: много текста )
 * [Raiden] убег на сколько-то
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: я вон последние 15 лет за компом провел.. и ничего - женат)
<[pragma]> ибо пива тоже)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: и грудь третьего размера есть, да?
<skai-falkorr> ну и у жены тож есть:)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: У меня нет)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а жена брендовая или сам покупал детали, собирал?
<skai-falkorr> прошивка стоковая?
<[pragma]> как генту)?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: зато есть второе место за городские соревнования по бегу
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: так что бояться мне стоит только одного человека..
<deniska> За себя
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: боянистая шутка:)
<vladgobelen> )
<deniska> Не убежишь и не догонишь :3
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: сейчас велосипед осваиваю снова.. после 15 лет то за компом..
<skai-falkorr> велосипед няка
<skai-falkorr> я правда после перерыва, када его не было, не смог избавиться от привчки поворачивать наклоном корпуса. на больших скоростях отлично, а на низких неудобно
<[pragma]> skai-falkorr: корпус стал слишком тяжёлый? :)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: у нас город на разломе тектонических плит.. сопки одни
<skai-falkorr> [pragma]: не. отвык балансировать. лет 7 не катался
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ровную дорогу найти очень сложно)
<skai-falkorr> у нас город с руссим асфальтом. ровную дорогу найти невозможно
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://nnm.ru/blogs/assa82/toyama-tokanava/ про наш город ^^
<skai-falkorr> про любой город
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: карту высот сам оценить можешь)
<skai-falkorr> на пост совке
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ненене. То конкретно про наш
<[pragma]> vladgobelen: а фотки есть? Всегда было любопытно глянуть, что за сопки такие
<[pragma]> фотки есть, но сопок на них нема (
<vladgobelen> [pragma]: http://kirdog380.ucoz.ru/_ph/2/820713764.jpg
<vladgobelen> вот такой весь город по сути)
<[pragma]> vladgobelen: ну холмик вижу) ожидал что-то более крутовыделяющееся)
<vladgobelen> [pragma]: http://novostienergetiki.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/85563445e811.jpg
<vladgobelen> [pragma]: Потому и "сопка")
<vladgobelen> [pragma]: Это чтото среднее между горой и холмом
<vladgobelen> [pragma]: Зато весь город из них состоит
<vladgobelen> посмотри высоту домов на фото.. все дома на разной высоте)
<vladgobelen> [pragma]: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/dsc00006.jpg http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/dsc00007.jpg
<vladgobelen> вид из моего окна бывший..
<vladgobelen> жаль я тогда не умел телефон настраивать)
<[pragma]> vladgobelen: http://images.subetheric.com/Travel/India/Himachal%20Pradesh/Parvati%20Valley/Jari/P1070770.JPG странно, тут тоже дома на разной высоте, но это не сопки )
<vladgobelen> [pragma]: Это горы)
<[pragma]> vladgobelen: мне всегда казалось, что сопки - это типа жерлов вулкана
<[pragma]> :)
<vladgobelen> не... это просто очень большие холмы.. ну, или очень маленькие горы)
<tagezi> [pragma]: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%BA%D0%B0
<[pragma]> vladgobelen: кстати, http://images.subetheric.com/Travel/India/Himachal%20Pradesh/Parvati%20Valley/Pulga в этих местах довольно прикольно)
<tagezi> vladgobelen: а ты откель будешь?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Владивосток
<tagezi> vladgobelen: прикольный город... можно сказать даже красивый )))
<tagezi> одно плохо, вода губы раъедает когда долго в океане бултыхаешься
<vladgobelen> tagezi: это промышленный город.. бывший порт.. очень грязный
<vladgobelen> если ты тут решишься плавать в городской зоне.. хмм.. ну что же - безумству храбрых поем мы песню..
<tagezi> vladgobelen: у вас там довольно нормальный пляж в черте города, вроде )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: ненене.. на нем много лет запрещено купаться
<vladgobelen> до нормального моря десятки километров
<vladgobelen> tagezi: там кстати с одной стороны пляжа канализационная труба выведена.. раньше люди купались и тут же говно всплывало рядом ^^
<tagezi> vladgobelen: ну я лет этак 5-6 тому назад там плавал, вода такаяже "чистая" как и в неве )
<tagezi> в право от Океана?
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> она не грязная
<vladgobelen> tagezi: угу.. гдето там
<shenmue> просто у кого то слищком завышенные требования к чистоте
<vladgobelen> shenmue: просто она реально грязная
<vladgobelen> не просто грязная, а загажена нереально
<vladgobelen> купаться там только самоубийца будет.. или псих
<tagezi> да нормальная она ))) у нас в финском заливе действительно грязная, а во владике нормально всё
<vladgobelen> ну ну
<vladgobelen> tagezi: жители города тут не купаются никогда
<[pragma]> да ладно, в Ганге вон трупики плавают, а некоторые товарищи даже эту воду пьют, и живы :)))
<vladgobelen> tagezi: нормальные пляжи это часа два на электричке
<tagezi> vladgobelen: не знаю насчет самоубийц, а тогда народу плаволо много
<vladgobelen> приезжие видать
<tagezi> vladgobelen: в сторону Находки? )) увас там помоему курортная зона )
<vladgobelen> угу
<vladgobelen> там вода такая чистая, что даже медузы крестовики водятся
<vladgobelen> tagezi: наплывешь на такую няшку и в больницу
<vladgobelen> tagezi: а теперь после фукусимы еще и акулы теперь
<vladgobelen> а да - фукусима же еще)
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: как зовется ужималка софтин в раме, я забыл
<[Raiden]> или не ты говорил
<[Raiden]> с кем я та про кде говорил )
<vladgobelen> Не я.
<vladgobelen> или ты про uksm?
<[Raiden]> ну не ужималка, а
<[Raiden]> да
<vladgobelen> это не ужималка)
<[Raiden]> ну если 1 софтина запущена много раз то места мало займет
<[Raiden]> по идее
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: советую сразу отклик и планировщик поправить
<[Raiden]> я просто название забыл
<vladgobelen> тьфу.. частоту
<[Raiden]> я понял. у меня 1000 всегда когда кастомное ядро. Сча правда на дефолтном - времени небыло )
<vladgobelen> норм
<vladgobelen> а планировщик какой?)
<[Raiden]> последнее время юзал пф кернел, там ck патч от коливаса c bfq
<[Raiden]> bfs т.е.
<[Raiden]> о, кстати туда уксм тоже включили. Так был занят что всё пропустил http://pf.natalenko.name/
<[Raiden]> какой-то наш чувак делает патчсет или украинец - склероз.
<[Raiden]> в общем у меня оно хорошо работало.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ааа... я на geek-sources
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: там чуть побольше включено вроде
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: правда вечно патчей нету на новые ядра
<[Raiden]> такое не юзал.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ну.. оно не на убунту..
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: оно для двух-трех однотипных систем..
<[Raiden]> ну пф готовым пакетом в убунте тоже нет )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: просто удобно что там практически все известные патчи собраны и отключаются/подключаются легко
<vladgobelen> aufs bfq bld branding ck deblob fbcondecor fedora grsecurity ice imq mageia pardus pld reiser4 rt suse uksm
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: кстати, с deblob на удивление все железо работает
<[Raiden]> я не пробовал. Чистота открытости не мой конёк. Если разрабы решили блоб надо, то видимо надо )
<[Raiden]> хотя интереса ради можно попробовать, вместе с укмс. )
<[Raiden]> уксм*
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я просто для интереса попробовал - заработало
<deniska> хм
<deniska> 3.2.0-29-generic-pae FTW!
<vladgobelen> Linux localhost 3.5.0-geek-gnu #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 10 21:11:07 VLAST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7500 @ 2.93GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<[Raiden]> я на рейзер фс кстати хотел перейти 1 время. потом подумал что постоянн опатчить ядра просто что бы достучаться до фс будет неудобно )
<[Raiden]> зря её закопали. была бы отличная фс пока бтр в разработке или как конкурирующий проект
<[Raiden]> там например сжатие есть парой алгритмов, чего нету на экст4
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: так я на ней и сижу
<[Raiden]> может быть уже пора на бтр. Надо почитать сделали ли проверку. Остальное вроде давно пашет
<[Raiden]> как следущий релиз убунтый выйдет - надо подумать
 * deniska не заморачивается и просто использует ext4
<[Raiden]> просто использовать можно что угодно...
<[Raiden]> но иногда хочетяс не просто. например в теории сжатие нагружает проц, но читать с хдд над оменьше блоков.
<[Raiden]> что может дать некоторое ускорение )
<[Raiden]> и снапшоты ещё
<deniska> эх, была бы zfs под чем-нибудь менее унылым
<deniska> была бы в линуксе годная фс со снепшотами уже лет 10 бы
<Nor8>  Чем тебя существующие не устраивают?
<deniska> бтрфс ещё не выглядит готовой
<Nor8> так и есть
<[Raiden]> оно ещё может данные клонировать как рейд, но без рейда
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/tips/2710_btrfs_snapshot_clone_raid_mirror_defrag.shtml
<Aiveri> Hi all
<deniska> Hello
<Aiveri> Чего так тихо?
<deniska> Оффтопить нельзя, вот и тихо :3
<Aiveri> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Aiveri> http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/ вне доступа?
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> чакры ни у кого нету? хочу этот валлпапер http://i43.fastpic.ru/big/2012/0826/04/106a67d28173e598c2350aeb6858f704.jpeg
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], проблемы? ;)
<[Raiden]> нигде такого нет, ихинй какой-то валлпапер
<andrex> у арчеводов наверно есть
<[pragma]> [Raiden]: какие-то цветочки, накой он тебе?)
<andrex> шутка
<[Raiden]> не знаю. захотелось. Не обязательно конечно, но елси найду - скачаю )
<[Raiden]> на вайде получше смотрится http://lamiradadelreplicante.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/instantc3a1nea2.png
<[Raiden]> а не знаете ресурсы типа tin eye? короче позволяет одинаковые картинки искать разных размеров
<[Raiden]> по образцу
<deniska> [Raiden]: знаю, tineye
<[Raiden]> эт ои я знаю
<[pragma]> [Raiden]: Попробуй полазить, может, поможет )
<[pragma]> http://images.google.ru/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZivN-FAyKZ8xRc6LfOkoPqlrdx3qauGBP3o2ZGZFRKdTk10aY5fgVh0gORJd-5J8pK4CZaiee5iIwsOvC_17P4HQz34OtPyfHcJgJHV3cU5KS9kqhfea2ftf8uPWqWZ6V5C1e2bTJ2Kn5WFtlCPAXtDDk9-fGqMFrPvQld4CuLSHOWT8yACoru-Z9ObliBx7lx2WKjr1eje0r6tFJLBGZWiovlI9XTEuz5hO89Y_1Vv7_1BuS-iYq1Qmo-FbeYU9pAfT_17cQtTb1PCDgnkUzxELFJF16QhfFPlFgO8ayCf_12NSFNxcfphsR6edi4Hr4guUixDHiRCuWZCwXssQLYvN8IJmeqU7exlTWWRY
<[pragma]> QeMlGWJNHaVu-KJegFiGGrhI5hmeh5pJ9RuDhwXV22SKKp103Z4pKIQUQm2ovnTrehHXbthxTOaK-81qOAv1jeGM-9qv5QrBOSGR7mJqGJ1gC8dpafINak6rIrZJ_1Uon-bDUBKxXqTCG9wBapt38lkT_1vK9lrJeJjFAI4BxoPHjUjx434CLKQf1r_1BvIM-hlg_1A_1Jp8Uw12tIZYBugFVyq2nn-MnPttJyw7qwm-Yg7CoeHlhm8AwJvaS1ffXDMy2bVIA2J_1i5t6RvSrSrY7dVOBiA63EpGdXW4czWQpYsPJUMwE-dpfmBhdH_1oaXUJJ-fV0QXGsHxGsyRnIzm5f-ZjJU-cLweXynq4dDp5mPYUoCvglRzid6zZKvDBvl1RogJ0IcoSIIC74o
<[pragma]> K_1lVzNFvQ1AdgTU6JMkvTUdQN3Gcw5qnaNhFhJf01vWcHQpT8R89VpRhjjjoYvsClQ8OcA7QYUX4-oSXfOHZOusodb0o4jFoEuyA6rgz-3UDiaGMe2GatOnut82TxqrstWLNWvBjvEW0-UtgyA8VpNI6Dug37bWZgTK9yDpV8yIymFZ1b6irAf7p4864MQmM2BxwMuhcdf9HATGqKz4fxcQbEycGD15Es67_1lPQYREUOoY3ImRD-Bk8j9lqLRJrrYF8eqfoqFd_1HLBpwdyicSlqvQBckX78QLPU4ZsyUpT_13heMnuBJLgN1ycPIqvaFHe7B_12JQ5hiuN6O2XEIsz8wb-C-pDeklbAG2WRFU3X7JG43ay1jF13K2W_1QKZgPnOxorcuxjyUon-I
<[pragma]> TrhWfILZJ009dQDJ2HP6iWLZ4a3sS_1872MWDalenq_1TnVBjVDRwKkp9d4WM2e-4HXDV5b8maEfg9enKuZimBu7EJUwwz1IZHyd_16JM8xoXUf1Q6-gMeNBSahit6iey1WIqYZU3zmA2RYPQ9QV6ZCnE-XbdWqLkS0mQ&num=10&hl=ru&newwindow=1&bih=941&biw=1920
<[pragma]> ох ё маё
<[Raiden]> хо блин ))
<[Raiden]> ох*
<andrex> 0_0
<[pragma]> я и не знал, скока там в буфере есть)
<[pragma]> [Raiden]: короче заюзай поиск гугла по картинкам, может, найдётся
<[pragma]> [Raiden]: а вообще,я повторяюсь, но скажу, что ничего прикольней не видел пока :) http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/4557563.png
<deniska> в компизе есть плагин колорфильтр
<deniska> может из любого изображения сделать такое
<andrex> хм я эту картинку с цветком в гугле токлько на скринах и видел
<deniska> в семёрке полно цветочных обоев (:
<[Raiden]> отрыл http://www.flickr.com/photos/gstening/7124351427/in/photostream
<[Raiden]> на сайте чакры было имя автора
<[Raiden]> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gstening/5840134863/in/photostream
<tagezi> интересно, по какому принципу гугл подбирает похожие картинки
<tagezi> ?
<shenmue> по принципу похожести
<tagezi> shenmue: странные у него похожести
<[Raiden]> последнией квирк кстати 4.3.1
<[Raiden]> Aria
<Alagos> Доброй ночи. Читаю статью на хабре, с которой пишут относительно флешки с win7. Достаточно её umount, fdisk, сделать раздел загрузочным, mkfs.ntsf и dd if= of= и флешка должна грузится, но у меня такого не наблюдается, что я делаю не так?
<Alagos> mkfs.ntfs, ну вы поняли.
<[Raiden]> я не очень. какой смысл форматировать, если потом буде тдд использоваться - это же перезапишет фс )
<[Raiden]> ненужный шаг какой-то
<[Raiden]> читай не на хабре
<deniska> Alagos: чтобы сделать загрузочную флешку семёрки надо действительно форматнуть её
<deniska> но вместо dd просто скопировать все файлы из образа
<Alagos> Окей. Я прочитал что при форматировании в ntfs в первом секторе раздела есть запись, отвечающая за загрузку. И достаточно скопировать файлы тогда через dd и все?
<deniska> и потом поставить загрузчик на флешку с помощью утилиты ms-sys
<deniska> нет, вообще не использовать dd
<deniska> ты понимаешь что такое dd?
<[Raiden]> дд не копирует файлы
<Alagos> Оно записывает на флешку образ винды
<[Raiden]> оно копирует из имиджа всё содержимое, включая фс
<Alagos> Со всеми правами и даже с файловой системой
<deniska> оно копирует байтики из if в of
<Alagos> Угу. А в чём проблема?
<deniska> А в том, что загрузочный сектор у диска и у флешки для винды разные
<Alagos> Этот же образ стартует с диска, чего бы ему с флешки не подняться и не пойти? :)
<deniska> *долгий рассказ об особенностях загрузки IBM PC*
<Alagos> А если использовать dd и ms-sys?
<deniska> хз
<vladgobelen> deniska: а с линуксом так можно)
<deniska> лучше просто сформатируй в нтфс
<[Raiden]> Alagos: http://blog.mind-x.org/2011/02/live-usb-windows-7-linux.html
<deniska> скопируй файлы
<deniska> и сделай ms sys
<deniska> vladgobelen: не с каждым, только если образ изначально пилили универсальный
<vladgobelen> deniska: угу)
<vladgobelen> что интересно - unetbootin вечно не работает тут с одним дистрибутивом, а дд - вечно без проблем..
<Alagos> А ms-sys в репах нету или я просто не так ставлю?
<deniska> нету (:
<deniska> его надо компилять :3
<deniska> потому что по сути тулза немного пиратская
<deniska> с крадеными бутсекторами (:
<deniska> http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/
<[Raiden]> ты наверное это читал http://habrahabr.ru/post/74988/
<[Raiden]> для dd if=/w7.iso of=/dev/sdx не надо ничего форматировать. Это другйо способ
<[Raiden]> который должен по идее работать, но тольк опри услвоии если имидж с вин7 оригинальный или правильаня копия , а не зверьсд  или что-то ещё
<andrex> угу, я просто тоже всегда через дд и усё, скорее какойто пирацкий диск либо образ
<Alagos> Нет, чистая семёрка.
<Alagos> Так еще раз, что с флешкой сделать нужно чтобы dd и усё? Вы говорите - я сделаю и проверим :)
<vladgobelen> главное не путай раздел и устройство
<[Raiden]> да вроде ничего т.к. дд всеравн оуничтожит фс и раздел. они будут из имиджа
<[Raiden]> но что бы грузиться с флешки надо что бы имидж был с какм-то там загрузчиком, который в оригинальной изошке\сд есть, а на леваке может и нет
<[Raiden]> либо создавай раздел и копируй как описано в той же статье до PS
<Alagos> dd if=/win7.iso of=/dev/sdb1 или of=/dev/sdb?
<vladgobelen> Alagos: второе
<[Raiden]> если верить твоей статье то второе
<Alagos> Ух, а я на раздел копировал, оказывается нужно было на устройство.
<Alagos> Сейчас попробую
<[Raiden]> в случае до ПС на раздел
<Alagos> Хм
<Alagos> Что-то флешку не видно..
<[Raiden]> можно вытащить, набрать tail -f /var/log/syslog и воткнуть
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> будет видно что происходит
<[Raiden]> и имя устройства
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168850/
<Alagos> Упс, её использовал дропбокс :) Теперь всё видно.
<Alagos> Разделы с неё не убирать? Просто dd в /dev/sdb?
<[Raiden]> они и так уберутяс после дд с имиджем.
<Alagos> Ок, пробую писать
<[Raiden]> кстати по логу я не понял ничего - старею наверное или логи другие стали )
<Alagos> Я и сам в логе ничего информативного по флешке не прочитал
<[Raiden]> насчет тайл логов. попробуйте  sudo apt-get install ccze и tail -f /var/log/syslog |ccze -m ansi
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> Вау! Теперь логи стали цветными!!! Спасибо, милсдарь!
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> была ещё какая-то утилита для раскраски консоли, но я не помню
<Alagos> Консоль и так пестрит красками, а вот логи подкрасить - симпатично и делает их более удобочитаемыми, не так глаза вытекают :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> Кто разбирается в DNS?
<Alagos> Не-а, не выходит так.
<Alagos> Не грузится и всё.
<[Raiden]> http://nnm.ru/blogs/kissaveli/sovetskie-kompyutery-predannye-i-zabytye/
<Alagos> На диске /dev/sdb отсутствует верная таблица разделов
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> ну может на раздел надо ,я хз )
<[Raiden]> спроси у мс как ставить их ос )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: граб2 умеет исо грузить
<[Raiden]> ну это не ко мне
<[Raiden]> у меня сидюк есть
<vladgobelen> Alagos:  граб2 умеет исо грузить
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а у меня года этак с 2008 не было
<vladgobelen> хотя..винды у меня не было дольше)
<Alagos> У меня уже год нету привода для дисков...
<Alagos> И вы знаете? Я об этом не жалею :)
<vladgobelen> вот и я так же
<[Raiden]> Сетунь — первая и единственная в мире троичная ЭВМ. МГУ. СССР.
<[Raiden]> интересно поему останвоились на бинарной системе
<[Raiden]> ч*
<[Raiden]> исло выпущенных машин: 50.
<deniska> [Raiden]: потому что двоичные проще и дешевле
<[Raiden]> наверное. видимо бинарной системы достаточн очто бы всё описать
<vladgobelen> deniska: пруф
<deniska> vladgobelen: тебе нужно иметь возможность передавать сигнал в 3 состояниях
<deniska> Что, например, в случае с нашим любимым электричеством не очень удобно
<vladgobelen> кто тебе такую глупость сказал?
<[Raiden]> в троичной системе зато надо меньше  данных по объему по идее.
<Alagos> А в чём проблема с 3-мя состояниями-то?
<deniska> Оглянись вокруг, сейчас компьютеры есть только двух типов — двоичные и аналоговые
<vladgobelen> мда.. ладно, забей.. я на работу
<Alagos> Хм
<Alagos> А бывают не двоичные компьютеры?
<[Raiden]> были
<deniska> при том аналоговые используются на жутко ограниченном классе задач
<deniska> ещё пробовали троичные и десятичные
<deniska> при том десятичные скорее всего были бинарнодесятичными
<deniska> надо было этому vladgobelen предложить собрать из транзисторов какой-нибудь троичный логический элемент (:
<[Raiden]> В 1966 году над Москвой была развернута система противоракетной обороны на базе созданной группами С.А.Лебедева и его коллеги В.С.Бурцева ЭВМ 5Э92б с производительностью 500 тысяч операций в секунду, просуществовавшая до настоящего времени (в 2002
<[Raiden]> году должна быть демонтирована в связи с сокращением РВСН).
<[Raiden]> до 21 века дожило. у меня п133 первый комп мощнее был )
<[Raiden]> по идее
<deniska> ну у военных всё через жёпу
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у неё же получается 500 Мг
<tagezi> МГц*
<tagezi> ой не
<tagezi> спать пора уже (
<[Raiden]> в октябре 1994 г. было объявлено о выпуске процессор Pentium с тактовой частотой 75 МГц (126,5 млн. операций в секунду, 2,31 SPECint95, 2,02 SPECfp95);
<[Raiden]> для 66 года был оок наверное. Но что-то уж очень долго не заменялось.
<[Raiden]> чиста в теории сча у военных более быстаря техника. не такая как топовый игровой комп, но всетаки уже сотли миллионов операций
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> н*
<[Raiden]> МВК Эльбрус-2 — разработан в 1977—1984 гг., сдан в 1985 году. Производительность на 10 процессорах (из них 2 считались резервными) — 125 млн оп/
<[Raiden]> это похоже саоме свежее http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Эльбрус-3М1
<Alagos> Чего тебя в такие дебри понесло?
<[Raiden]> ну просто статья попалась и понесло )
<tagezi> Alagos: его вообще носит )
<tagezi> хорошо лекций по кде не устраивает )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> бб
<Alagos> Создание загрузочной флешки меня убивает. Почему это так сложно?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-19
<_d4vid> ky..
<AlexGluck>  ку
<SergeyIT> ук
<AlexGluck> пук
<Scrimmer> утречко
<AlexGluck> и вам
<Scrimmer> и нам
<royek> добрый день всем
<AlexGluck> добрейший
<royek> не пинайте сразу. В общем поставил ядро 3.5 на ubuntu 12.04 теперь при обновлении ядро не обновляется. теперь хочу вернуть всё как было.
<royek> возможно ли это
<AlexGluck> при загрузке удерживай шифт
<AlexGluck> выбери в меню старое ядро
<royek> так и всё, потом будет по умолчанию старое ядро?
<AlexGluck> нет
<royek> или grub.cfg нужно править
<AlexGluck> править нужно
<royek> в корне же тоже лежат ссылки на ядра. их тоже как понимаю удалять нужно. и новые ссылки делать
<AlexGluck> просто ты сможешь загрузиться и исправить свои косяки
<royek> или не всё так просто?
<AlexGluck> !grub > royek
<ubuntuhelp> royek, please see my private message
<royek> так а дрова старые реально поставить на ubuntu 13.04 что бы не было артефактов в прозрачности. или смысла нет все равно, если карта не тянет то и с дровами не будет тянуть?
<royek> royek, please see my private message - это что за ...
<royek> что за приваты?
<AlexGluck> *фейспалм*
<royek> ну граб то поправить смогу
<royek> там ни чего сложного есть. если есть исходный конфиг
<AlexGluck> давай тогда по порядку, загрузись в убунту. поправь граб
<royek> ок я его сейчас и с кальки могу попрвить ))
<royek> и чрутится в убунту
<AlexGluck> дальше, если ты можешь поправить граб то вопросы про ядра и ссылки на них тебя не должны волновать
<AlexGluck> по дравам по порядку
<AlexGluck> модель видюхи, драйвер который хочешь поставить и конечная задача которую хочешь добиться
<royek> ладно перезагружусь в убунту
<royek> и от туда уже попробую про видюху
<royek> uname -a
<royek> Linux royek-R20 3.2.0-51-generic-pae #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:40:32 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<AlexGluck> и?
<royek> вроде все получилось
<royek> ой бежать нужно
<AlexGluck> не люблю пае ядра:(
<royek> а какие ядра хороши )))
<royek> мне не нужно пае в принципе моя материнка только 3г может поддерживать
<AlexGluck> 64 бита норм, но дрова иногда не найти. 32 бита норм но дрова иногда не пашут в пае ядрах
<andrex> заливалкин
<AlexGluck> я?
<andrex> да
<AlexGluck> да что вы говорите товарищ
<andrex> все норм в пае ядрах пашет
<AlexGluck> вот и нет
<andrex> а потому что кроме пае они ничем не отличаются от стандартных а следственно и в них тоже тогда не должно работать)
<andrex> в 64 итных осях таже траба, все тама есть, только либ раньше нехватало
<[Raiden]> Может и нет проблем, но твоя фраза просто вымораживает.
<[Raiden]> Человек без ноги отличается только отсутсвием ноги, поэтому двуногий тоже не может ходить
<[Raiden]> или как-то так это звучит
<artus> у тя просто проблемы с логическим рядом
<artus> если в процесе биологического заражения одноногий помрет, то с таким же успехом и двуногий загнетцо)
<royek> lspci -ks `lspci|grep VGA|awk '{print $1}'`
<royek> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Radeon Xpress 1250
<royek> Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c511
<royek> Kernel driver in use: radeon
<royek> Kernel modules: radeon
<royek> вот видео карта
<[Raiden]> Всё с ней отлично. Радеон драйвер используется, а никакого другого под текущие ядра и иксы скоере всего нет.
<royek> то есть аэро на виндовс она поддерживает. не ужели прозрачность на убунту не сможет?
<[Raiden]> А в чем кстати был вопрос? :)
<[Raiden]> royek: У тебя гуи загружен осча, ты в лине?
<[Raiden]> покажи вывод команды glxinfo |egrep 'direct |OpenGL'
<royek> вопрос что на убунте 13.04 идут артефакты в прозрачности что не возможно использовать. как идут артефакты на гном 3 вообще
<royek> меса утилс не было сейчас установит
<royek> glxinfo |egrep 'direct |OpenGL'
<royek> direct rendering: Yes
<SergeyIT> royek, используй виндоуз, х1250 устарела
<royek> OpenGL vendor string: X.Org R300 Project
<royek> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS600
<royek> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 8.0.4
<royek> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
<royek> OpenGL extensions:
<artus> @kick royek харош флудить
<[Raiden]> Блин
<artus> !paste > royek
<ubuntuhelp> royek, please see my private message
<Scrimmer> доров всем
<royek> а
<Scrimmer> ребят, а как в Ubuntu 13.04 добавить иконку скайпа в трей?
<Scrimmer> не могу найти чтото, помню делал раньше, а щас чето нини :)
<andrex> фломастером
<Scrimmer> andrex: ты почему еще не спишь?
<andrex> мама неразрешает :D
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: раньше был какой-то вайтлист иконок для трея. А сча не знаю. Перекопай форум.
<Scrimmer> там в dconf чтото врубать надо было через приложение
<Scrimmer> pidgin хочу добавить, правда в elementary os :D
<andrex> gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: в элементари форк ГШ , а в юнити панель - плагин к компизу. Врятли будет единое решение.
<Scrimmer> [v
<Scrimmer> хм
<[Raiden]> Это тебе лучше к федорщикам или к бароносу  )
<Scrimmer> жаль
<Scrimmer> baronos: привет
<Scrimmer> baronos: давай дружить
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Как будешь в кедах - крикни. Скажу как иконски скрывать ))
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: я кеды давно потёр
<Scrimmer> неудобные всетаки для меня :3
<artus> озарение снизошло :)
<[Raiden]> понятно, удачи со скайпом.
<Scrimmer> artus: давно уже
<Scrimmer> правда сменил на elementary xD
<[Raiden]> Тебе может есть смысл хакинтош попробовать. Там наверное даже иконка там где надо сразу.
<[Raiden]> это даже был не сарказм.
<Scrimmer> ?)
<Scrimmer> эх, всетаки Elementary OS хороша
<Scrimmer> приятная, чертяка
<aleksei`> всем здрасте
<baronos> Scrimmer: всеив еос работает и иконки где надо на панельках. А вообще дуй на канал #elementary-dev там спроси. Они отзывчивые.
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а почему может быть такое, что сеть вдруг стала тормозить аццки, все сервисы поотключал, браузёр перезапускал, однако ж всё равно тормоза, а ребутнулся - всё полетело. Какие логи посмотреть?
<Kyshtynbai> Полетело - в смысле, летать стало.
<[Raiden]> так может просто реконект помог?
<[Raiden]> если не проблема драйвера сетевухи, то к провайдеру или в любом случае к провайдеру )
<Kyshtynbai> Возможно, но тут такое дело, что локалка работала нормально, только внешнее соединение.. там по нфс файлы лелись отлично и всё такое.
<Kyshtynbai> А после ребута вуаля. А роутер не ребутал.
<Kyshtynbai> Мистика.
<[Raiden]> ТОгда я не в курсе. На фоурме спроси, ка кможно выявить лаги
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси, попробую.
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-20
<max4men> приветствую господа!
<max4men> знаю что не туда, но все же может кто в курсе
<max4men> не могли бы помочь мне, пытаюсь собрать свою rpm'ку, все вроде хорошо, только при работе программы она создает некоторые временные файлы
<max4men> которые при удалении никак не удаляются. подскажите что прописать в spec файле чтобы все удалялось
<Kyshtynbai> Это ж к рпм-щикам надо. Федора какая-нибудь.
<max4men> написал в федору, тишина полнейшая
<max4men> не по сабжу, что за команда в чате чтобы ты типа человеку ответил, не личка
<andrex> bukovki tab
<AlexGluck> andrex: так?
<andrex> yep
<AlexGluck> ухху я научился
<andrex> alien --to-rpm --scripts ./mypkg.deb
<max4men> Алекс, да
<andrex> !alien
<ubuntuhelp> RPM — система управления пакетов RedHat. Ubuntu использует !APT систему, не RPM. RPM-пакеты не поддерживаются (с помощью пакета alien Вы можете их установить, но это довольно опасно).
<andrex> воть помему вмварь плеер гадская из судо пускаетсо а из обычного юзера требует модули установить >_<
<andrex> хотя они стоят
<mva> andrex: потому что юзер не в нужной группе
<mva> [а вообще, вмварь — гадская проприетарщина]
<andrex> а я чет групы вобще ненашел)
<andrex> ща загуглим...
<mva> был бы у тебя zsh - я бы предложил набрать gpasswd -a andrex v<tab><tab>
<mva> оно бы нашло что-нибудь похожее
<mva> например vmware или vmwareusers
<andrex> да я в passwd искал чет нет у мну zsh
<mva> ну, альтернативно — можешь strace -eopen,stat,access <vmware-app-name> запустить
<mva> и посмотреть к чему оно не может получить доступ
<mva> и посмотреть группу у того :)
<mva> а вообще, я бы опасался давать sudo-доступ проприетарщине
<andrex> угу идея, спасибки)
<mva> [да и ядерные модули, так-то, тоже]
<andrex> а у вмвари вечно проблемы с ними, патчить приходится
<mva> ну вот и юзай вбокс
<mva> а лучше - квм
<mva> он вообще нативный для ядра
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> в /etc/ls.so* стучитсо а там рут)
<andrex> снесука я её обратно и kvm запущу
<royek> а есть ли форк убунты которые разрабатывают в России
<andrex> rubuntu тока фз жив ли
<andrex> да и разрабатывается слишком пафосно, если считать разработкой ваяние, образов с паетами из реп убунты)
<tagezi> ну, зато они через рутрекер распространяются - это же теперь почти как клхацкер =)))
<andrex> мне бы ваши проблемы, я вот сижу думаю у кого юсбшник оторвать, чтоб в роутер впаять)
<Sacri> привет
<Sacri> вот снова я с проблемами
<artus> и зря
<artus> утра
<Sacri> на этот раз у меня вешается сендмайл
<artus> помянем же
<Sacri> в логах говорит, что mail loobs back to me
<AlexGluck> точно сендмаил или ссмтп?
<Sacri> сендмайл, инфа 100%
<AlexGluck> до этого работал норм?
<Sacri> apt-get install sendmail это же сендмаил?
<Sacri> до этого его не было
<AlexGluck> на самом деле на дебиане вместо сендмаил было хмаил и ссмтп
<Sacri> всё, что было сделано, это установлен сендмайл и пхп.ини прописан путь к нему
<Sacri> убунта 12.04, х64, 3.5.0-36-генерик
<Sacri> и вот я теперь смотрю на него и не могу понять, что он от меня хочет
<artus> пить и есть
<AlexGluck> http://habrahabr.ru/qa/21705/
<AlexGluck> смотрела?
<Sacri> ещё нет
 * Sacri смотрит хабер
<[Raiden]> Ну, в дебиане сендмейл тоже есть и можно использовать если надо. Хотя я всегда пользовался постфикс. Да и вообще, причем тут дебиан )
<AlexGluck> просто сталкивался с тем что на сендмаил была ссылка с других утилит
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Sacri> мм.. снести сендмаил и поставить постфикс?
<AlexGluck> я часа 3-4 тратил
<AlexGluck> не, лучше сендмаил
<[Raiden]> Ну нет, это не был совет. Сам решай.
<AlexGluck> выбирай что попроще
<[Raiden]> Или сама - склероз.
<AlexGluck> вот такой вот совет
<Sacri> Ну я не против постфикса, задачка-то вобщем простая – отправлять из пхп тыщу писем в час
<AlexGluck> тогда юзай ссмтп
<Sacri> а почему ссмтп?
<AlexGluck> это не сервер отправки, но через ящик отправляются норм письма
<AlexGluck> он самый простой который я знаю
<artus> че тут спамеры забыли?
<AlexGluck> артус она ошибается
<Sacri> сами вы спамеры, это легальная рассылка подписчикам
<AlexGluck> ей 1к писам не надо
<Sacri> просто их дохрена и активности дохрена
<Sacri> а гугель не зобанет за тыщу писем в час?
<[Raiden]> сендмейл настраивать сложнее всего, если коротко.
<AlexGluck> гугель даёт 500 в час
<AlexGluck> или в день
<AlexGluck> точно не помню
<Sacri> там вроде 500 адресатов на письмо
<Sacri> но нам там надо гораздо больше иногда
<AlexGluck> там всего 500 писем кажеться
<AlexGluck> попробуй любой почтовый сервис которые поддерживает смтп
 * Sacri отрезает Алексу палец для нажимания на мягкий знак
<AlexGluck> там где нет ограничения на отправку
<Sacri> любой почтовый сервис это не секьюрно
<AlexGluck> сори я всегда кажеться пишу с мягким, палец так падает на клаве
 * Sacri отрезает Алексу ещё один палец для нажимания на мягкий знак
<Sacri> ты это заканчивай
<AlexGluck> чтоб секьюрно юзай тлс
<Sacri> не вариант вообще, безопасники не одобрят
<Sacri> лучше уж постфикс
<AlexGluck> тогда вопрос, где сервак с которого отправляют письма?
<AlexGluck> офис, хостинг, дом
<AlexGluck> из хостинга могу такой поток не пропустить
<Sacri> хецнер
<AlexGluck> отправь письмецо им, напиши что производить легальную рассылку будете
<Sacri> там вроде до ста тыщ в сутки не обращают внимания вообще
<Sacri> спрашивали уже
<AlexGluck> я бы всё равно предупредил
<AlexGluck> попробуй постфикс как райден сказал он вроде попроще
<AlexGluck> на домен повесите и всё
<AlexGluck> так вам будет макс удобно
<[Raiden]> есть ещё русский ресурс по нему postfix.ru
<[Raiden]> Но сразу говорю, я личн оим пользовался очень давно и больше ничег оне скажу.
<AlexGluck> я бы ещё куб повесил, веб оболочка для просмотра и отправки почты
<Sacri> угуу
 * Sacri решила ещё немного потыкаться в сендмейл, а потом посмотреть на постфикс, если не поможет
 * mva >_> Sacri
 * Sacri <_< mva
<Sacri> what?
<mva> неблагодарное это дело, заниматься рассылками
<mva> особенно в хецнере
<Sacri> я не занимаюсь рассылками, я втыкаю в конфиги
<[Raiden]> В целом задачу не обязательно обсуждать. Мы тут  не полиция нравов.
<mva> ну, я к тому что меня, например, хецнер и без рассылок выпи..рил на мороз по лживой и не обоснованной жалобе от спамхауса, например
<mva> даже денег не вернули (правда и я их на полкилоевро кинул)
<mva> ну и да, у тебя кроме постфикса вариантов особо и нету
<mva> (ну либо совсем-совсем наколеночные костыли на сендмыле
<oles__> а в чем задача заключается?
<mva> exim, кстати, более кастомизабельный в конфигах, но и более мозголомен
<mva> ну и иногда собирает большие очереди, например
<mva> oles__: "отправлять из пхп тыщу писем в час"
<Sacri> да, как-то так
<Sacri> но иногда это получается тыщу писем в секунду, а сендмейл вешается на пару секунд после каждого и таймлимит у пхп кончается
<Sacri> а ставить таймлимит на десять лет я не хочу
<mva> а ты отправляй по одному письму, лол :)
<Sacri> лол, по одному письму за пять секунд нифига не успеет
<Sacri> надо найти, почему вешается
<Sacri> и сделать, чтобы не вешалось
<mva> потому что ответа ждёт
<mva> а чтобы не вешалось — и php просто ставить письма в очередь
<mva> а отправлять потом по крону руками, например
<oles__> а зачем вам для этого мта? неужели нет пхп с смтп не умеет работать
<mva> oles__: php пофиг, он работает с сендмайлом
<Sacri> там бютрикс, он ничего не умеет Т_Т
<mva> просто постфикс выше посоветовали (да и я подтвердил) потому что он уже работал при таких нагрузках и не скрипел
 * mva повесил менеджеров, которые получили откат  за установку битрикса на работе у Sacri
<mva> Sacri: алсо, можешь нуллмейлер попробовать, как вариант
<oles__> хардкор какойто
<mva> а ещё был какой-то мейлер, который притворялся сендмейлом и переотправлял всё по SMTP
<oles__> mva, а вот кстати нафиг им всем прикидываться сендмелом?
<Sacri> да незачем, бютрикс через php mail отправляет всё
 * Sacri прописала домен во всяких конфигах и отправила заявку на тестовую рассылку
<Sacri> шас посмотрю, что с сендмайлом получается и в постфикс
<Sacri> а вообще у нас юридический ппц, да
<oles__> ну как постфик же имеет в себе специальную команду - сэендмайл
<go8765> есть ppa для https://backports.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page ?
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе, но ты можеш ьпоискать в гугле 1 хорошую статью по тексту: сборка ядра ubuntu way
<go8765> я проще пакет соберу из .tar и установлю/ спасибо
<Sacri> tail /var/log/mail.err
<Sacri> Aug 20 14:04:58 Ubuntu-1204-precise-64-minimal sm-mta[15154]: r7KC4vLs015154: SYSERR(root): localhost.localdomain. config error: mail loops back to me (MX problem?)
<Sacri> Т_Т
<Sacri> и хрен его знает, откуда локалхост.локалдомен взялся
<Sacri> товарищи убунтоводы, есть ли у вас какие-нибудь предложения?
<go8765> [Raiden] *не то я что-то написал))
<[Raiden]> Sacri: сомневаюсь что тут помогут. Ищи раздел на форуме какой-нить и туда пиши.
<Sacri> а вот скажите, какой в бубнте надо в похапе.ини sendmail_path написать для постфикса ?
<huevon> всем привет, ребята. Не затруднит кого из вас, показать на пасту /etc/inittab - который идёт в убунте?
<[Raiden]> huevon: Его нет по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере в текущей версии
<huevon> [Raiden]: вот те раз, а если прописывать автовход например в серверной или минимал версии - это где делается, если не в inittab?
<[Raiden]> в дебиан базед  ранлевелы несколько отличаются от ЛФС и в убунет в частности
<[Raiden]> Хм, сек
<huevon> в текущей убунте используется /sbin/agetty ?
<[Raiden]> huevon: без буквы а
<go8765> xnj pyfxbn - fakeroot make-kpkg -j 5 --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers #-j <количество ядер>+1
<go8765>  ??
<go8765> *что  значит
<go8765> точнее - <количество ядер>+1
<[Raiden]> huevon: Я не знаю как идеологически правильно менять ранлевел, но можно поменять в /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<huevon> [Raiden]: ну ок, спасибо на этом, не трать время, если нет inittab и agetty, то посоветовать приятелю автовход таким образом как на генте - мне не получится. Спасибо.
<go8765> что там указывать?
<[Raiden]> huevon: env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=2 - тут
<huevon> [Raiden]: ок, спасибо
<[Raiden]> И ещё по умолчанию все остальыне ранлевелы кроме первого (single ) настроены одинаково по умолчанию.
<go8765> *подскажите - как здесь
<go8765> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%8F%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0
<go8765> в шаге 5 будет выглядеть команда??
<[Raiden]> go8765: сча я тебе покажу скриптик котоырм я собирал
<go8765> не-не)
<go8765> просто разьясни окончание команды,если не трудно)
<[Raiden]> хотя не, не покажу.
<[Raiden]> make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=go8765:  kernel_image kernel_headers
<[Raiden]> всё что тебе надо
<[Raiden]> :  - лишнее )
<[Raiden]> go8765: -j задаёт потоки для сборки. Больше - быстрее.
<go8765> ок
<go8765> с ж разобрались)
<[Raiden]> Но вообще мануал там странынй, т.к. вроде они задаются переменнйо для этой команды
<[Raiden]> export CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=8
<[Raiden]> make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=go8765 kernel_image kernel_headers
<go8765> здесь что-то нужно менять?
<go8765> --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<[Raiden]> да ничего не нужно, просто к версии добавится -custom
<go8765> т.е. простьо копипастить?
<go8765> *_ь
<[Raiden]> Я заметил что мой 2 ядерынй проц справляется если указат ь8 потоков, даже кино ещё можно посмотреть
<[Raiden]> да это вообще не важно. Т.е. на результат не влияет, только на время.
<go8765> ээ
<go8765> We do not seem to be in a top level linux kernel source directory
<go8765> tree. Since we are trying to make a kernel package, that does not make
<go8765> sense.  Please change directory to a top level linux kernel source
<go8765> directory, and try again. (If I am wrong, and this is indeed a top
<go8765> level linux kernel source directory, then I have gotten sadly out of
<go8765> date with current kernels, and you should upgrade kernel-package)
<[Raiden]> сча тебя арутс покикает
<[Raiden]> команду надо выполнят ьв папке с исходниками
<[Raiden]> ядра
<Sacri> Т_Т
<go8765> это клиент виноват)) я не разбивал соощение)
<Sacri> # /etc/init.d/postfix start
<Sacri>  * Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent postfix                                                                                         [ OK ]
<Sacri> # service postfix status
<Sacri>  * postfix is not running
<Sacri> ЧЯДНТ ?
<go8765> райден, я там и есть
<Sacri> ВТФ?
<go8765> :~/src/backports/3.11-rc3-1/backports-3.11-rc3-1$
<[Raiden]> Sacri: а фиг знает ) может он не сам стартует а через xinetd?
<Sacri> а ето как?
<[Raiden]> Sacri: ну для начала, как я понимаю, это вообще не ядро. А только часть, дрова.
<go8765> это было мне?
<[Raiden]> да
<Sacri> вот и мне так показалось
<[Raiden]> и как собирается этот бэкпортс я не в курсе.
<go8765> короче,как мне эту гадость установить?))
<[Raiden]> ну, не хочу идти читать.
<go8765> ))
<[Raiden]> МОжет тебе лучше просто свежее ядро собрать .если на текущем что-то не работает? зачем тебе бэкпорты вифи дров?
<[Raiden]> go8765: https://backports.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Documentation#Usage_guide
<go8765> пишут:Building backports follows the same build mechanism as building the Linux kernel.
<go8765> я уже  там)
<Sacri> бесполезные вы, я сама уже нашла
<Sacri> service sendmail stop помогло
<[Raiden]> ну, да, по мануалу похоже. Но make-kpkg скрипт, собирающий пакет с ядром, создан всётаки для полного ядра и хз как отработает.
<[Raiden]> так что ищи пакет или ставь как умеешь
<[Raiden]> Sacri: а.. два сервиса на 1 порту это не есть гуд ) А насчет бесполезности согласен. А вообще не вижу тут ответов кроме своег офлуда ) Надо что-то менять.
<[Raiden]> Притащить того кто может отвечать или переехат ьна фоурм совсем.
<Sacri> инквизитора тащите сюда
<Sacri> теперь постфикс работает, но почта не уходит
<[Raiden]> ну иногда донастраивать надо
<[Raiden]> и вроде ещё домен надо иметь т.к. почта ющает доменное имя, а не ип.
<[Raiden]> По крайней мере что бы принимать, насчет отсылать я не в курсе.
<[Raiden]> сначала сюда http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/postfix , если не поможет, тогда в этом разделе копайся или пиши туда http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=219016.0
<[Raiden]> Sacri: --^
<[Raiden]> я ушел педали крутить удачи )
 * Sacri не любит русский форум убунты
<Sacri> покя
<oles__> Sacri, мы тоже на работе ща)
<[Raiden]> надо любить и улучшать.
<[Raiden]> )
<Sacri> ага, проблема была в забытой точкозапятой в похапе скрипте
<AlexGluck> как всегда
 * Sacri передала подзатыльник Вове
<Sacri> ну там кроме этого ещё ад с сендмейлом был
<[Raiden]> На экзамене в школу разведчиков он не ответил ни на один вопрос и был принят сразу на второй курс.
<[Raiden]> всё убёг.
<Sacri> и так, я победила пхп маил
<Sacri> спасибо всем, кто советовал постфикс и гуглю
 * Sacri убигает
<royek> кто нибудь пробовал на основе убунты runtu лайт версию
<royek> ?
<andrex> попробуй
<royek> просто трафик гадский. 50р за 200М короче это если лайт скачать то получится 150р а оно того стоит?
<andrex> вот и узнаеш
<royek> ))) железная логика
<royek> Этот отчёт о неполадке повреждён и не может быть обработан.
<royek> TypeError(Error('Incorrect padding',),)
<andrex> просто даже если кто то и юзал, всеравно кроме своего мнения тебе ничего не скажет
<royek> это что за вылезло?
<royek> andrex + держи чатл. истинные слова ))))
<andrex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981033
<andrex> это по воей проблеме
<tagezi> чо это с артусом?
<tagezi> сервер лёг?
<andrex> чет типа того
<andrex> на вдске ччет стряслось походу
<andrex> да будет свет сказал монтер, и перерезал провода
<royek> а можно управление рабочими столами на панель вывести как в гном 2.3?
<tagezi> можно
<tagezi> вообще, кто тебе может запретить-то.. система свободная )
<royek> как
<royek> это сделать? так сказать "кошерным" способом. что бы без изврата.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "свободная" и "без изврата" взаимоисключаемые понятия :)
<tagezi> ну, эт уже тебе решать.. хочешь пиши не извращенную допалнялку, хошь до пасинения в гугле сиди пока не найдёшь )
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, LFS в зубы и вперед, без извратов, итд, через месяц посмотрю на тебя :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wtf LFS? /*ну неуч я
<andrex> по сравнению с этим, генту это по божески
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, гугл там ---->
<royek> ну неужели из вас ни кто этим вопросом не задавался? крайне не удобно тыкать в иконку по умолчанию, потом раскрывается окно с выбором стола. потом надо кликнуть по столу. слишком много кликов. когда как раньше кликнул по
<royek> нужному столу и на тебе, уже там.
<andrex> оболочка какая?
<royek> юнити2д
<royek> но там как понмаю панель гном3 используется, в нее то и нужно добавить стандартный переключатель столов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> royek: хоткеев на клаве мало? обязательно надо мышой клацать
<andrex> royek, http://startubuntu.ru/?p=104119
<royek> JohnDoe_71Rus ага очень удобно три клавиши жать )))
<royek> JohnDoe_71Rus по любому мышом легче ткнуть
<tagezi> royek: а поменять слабо клавиши?
<tagezi> например поставить 4 )
<tagezi> artus: ты вернулся? )
<royek> не там тоже самое, нужно тыкнуть по значку на панельки. всплывет меню. в этом меню тыкнуть по нужному столу. в топку такое.
<andrex> ищи другое если это ненра
<royek> дак нету. неужели не умею гуглом пользоваться
<royek> думал что тут есть кулибины
<tagezi> кулибины в сибири
<andrex> я вобще юнитей не пользуюсь)
<tagezi> а тут пользователи )
<tagezi> я тоже )
<tagezi> сдесь ваще никто юнити уже не пользует, вроде
<royek> а чем вы пользуетесь?
<royek> мате?
<andrex> pekwm
<tagezi> кде
<royek> юнити2д она самая быстрая оказалась
<tagezi> среди улиток?
<royek> pekwm первый раз слышу
<royek> нет вообще среди кде гном мате
<royek> а так то wmii вот где скорость
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в lxde столы колесиком прокручиваются
<royek> но тайлинг оправдывается на больших экранах
<tagezi> royek: эт кто тестил? безрукий или безмозглый? )
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да они везде колёсиком прокручиваются.. и упором в край окна можно сделать
<royek> это если компиз. а мне компиз не нужен
<royek> ладно ребут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в край окна неудобно, при просмотре видео в flash курсок в бок прятать удобно
<tagezi> блин.. наприходят тут всякие..
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, тут уже хозяин барин.. можно ещё жесты повесить, если нужно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тут?
<[Raiden]> Да, привет. Как раз только пришел. думал зайти сюда с мобилы, но потом вспомнил что надо ник регать или этот сбрасывать
<[Raiden]> и стало лень
<tagezi> ))
<andrex> слинкуй
<[Raiden]> надо убрать эти флаги канала про рег ника и смену
<tagezi> [Raiden]: привет )) ты не помнишь где менять обои рабочего стала.. чото я найти не могу о_О
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: пкм по столу, последний пункт
<tagezi> [Raiden]: точняк.. блин.. а я 20 минут уже в настройках роюсь )
<[Raiden]> сча кстати покажу не кедоводам модули выбора обоев )
<[Raiden]> в общем в кде есть больше чем просто выбор картинок и кажыдй стол можно отдельно перенастроить
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0820/h_1377015912_1460134_8974be4460.png
<tagezi> хм.. а у меня такого нет )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: это отдельно плагины доставляются. Вспомню пакет - скажу.
<tagezi> да я так часто меняю обои, что прям ваще ))
<[Raiden]> в теории можно глядеть апи и самому ещё плагины писать. ) Тыж программер
<[Raiden]> plasma-wallpapers-addons   plasma-wallpaper-starfield
<tagezi> ну, мне пока нужно английский поднять и к МитеруБэйзу написать гуи.. а потом уже всё остальное
<tagezi> но, спасибо )
<[Raiden]> пообщайся на фриноде или на каких-нить амеровских ирц про всё.
<[Raiden]> может быстрей втянешся в реальных разговорах
<[Raiden]> Я помню несколько раз на 1 ирксерв где я бываю приходили школьники-американцы общаться на русском. Отсюда такая идея.
<tagezi> у меня с кем общаться нет проблем.. в финке в студ городке все говорят на английском и не плохо
<tagezi> мы с женой говорим.. мне не хватает словарного запаса на севодняшний день.. 3-4 тысячи слов, примерно )))
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> 4.11 кстати кривовато бэкпортнули, много зависимостей осталось от 4.10. Надо ждать октябрьской версии что бы вообещ всё было ок.
<tagezi> plasma-wallpaper-starfield этот пакет не находит
<tagezi> прикольный плагин, можно поиграться немного ))
<tagezi> нужно будет доче поставить, пусть балует )
<[Raiden]> http://cs14111.vk.me/c540105/v540105380/83f4/8z4dndvjmps.jpg
<tagezi> да, когда сидишь пол дня в контакте именно так ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=w2g4hsYBZPE
<tagezi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btQGMSYVHpI&list=PLF2F77C56DB1318D1
<[Raiden]> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-mediacentre-1.1
<[Raiden]> доступно для кубунты
<AlexGluck> никто не юзает юнити? Прально крыса рулит!
<[Raiden]> Да кто-нибудь юзает. Я таких людей встречаю и тут и в жабере.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: вот тут более симпотичный закос под мак чем твой https://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/9477658
<AlexGluck> мне не удобно, не встретил в живую не одного кому бы было удобно
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: буквально вчера ту тбыл чел со старой амд котоырй хотел победить артефакты в юнити. И не хотел его менять.
<AlexGluck> так он на юнити?
<[Raiden]> В привате он мне сказал что будет юзать юнити 2д из 12.хх
<[Raiden]> угу
<AlexGluck> какой же он странный
<AlexGluck> даже по моим меркам
<[Raiden]> говорит даш понравился
<AlexGluck> я 2-3 месяца юнити юзал
<[Raiden]> ну по мне тоже. Даже если считать даш и пару других удачными - это не отменяет массу неудачных )
<[Raiden]> для меня
<AlexGluck> плевался и плююсь до сих пор
<[Raiden]> других идей*
<AlexGluck> [Raiden]: а ты какую оболочку используешь?
<AlexGluck> интересно опрос бы провести в чате
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: Я последние полтора года использую только кде.
<[Raiden]> Но если что-то помню по другим - отвечаю, когда есть время )
<tagezi> это не я кошу под мак, это мак косит под меня )
<tagezi> AlexGluck: странный у тебя вопрос в райдену был )
<tagezi> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<tagezi> =) райден кде юзает и пиарит его на лево и на право )))
 * tagezi ушёл смотреть мультики )
<[Raiden]> да, случается...
<brestows> народ кто юзает devcote
<brestows> ?
<tagezi> brestows: Dovecot?
<brestows> да
<tagezi> !ask | brestows
<ubuntuhelp> brestows: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<brestows> ну я уже решил проблему
<brestows> смысл задавать вопрос на который не получишь ответ?
<[Raiden]> смысл в надежде )
<[Raiden]> получить ответ
<tagezi> что нужно идти в гугл
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> почти всегда
<[Raiden]> Мало людей тут что бы были специалисты во всём.
<[Raiden]> Немного офтопа, там фотки есть http://lenta.ru/photo/2013/08/20/underwater/#0
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-21
<royek> всем здравствовать
<tagezi> всем утра
<oles__> tagezi, hi!
<oles__> а почему кеды не експортируют переменную системной прокси в свой терминал?
<oles__> и как это сделать
<andrex> смотря для чео
<andrex> г
<andrex> у апта к примеру свои настройки прокси
<oles__> ну вот если в юнити выставить настройки системной прокси то оно автоматически их експортирует в терминал
<oles__> andrex, а кде почему то нет
<oles__> так походу это баг, которому уже несколько лет
<andrex> export HTTP_PROXY=http://1.1.1.1:8888 в башрц
<andrex> религия не позволяет?
<oles__> теперь походу придется
<tagezi> просто разрабы кде не могли предположить что нужно лазить в терминал )
<andrex> у них мозга нехватило на это)
<oles__> да они то какраз предположили и походу запилили тока потом все отвалилось а они не фиксят ничего
<tagezi> щас ваще ничего не фиксят (((
<tagezi> типа нафига фиксить, если через год-два переписывать на новую кути
<royek> ку чатлане
<andrex> кц есть?
<royek> кц в кцешнице
<royek> ))
<andrex> иди неси
<royek> вчера кто то поделилися что юнити не кто не пользуется
<royek> что то наговорили
<royek> а что не помню
<andrex> tagezi, это ты был?
<royek> andrex что бы папелац(ОС) летал быстро нужна соответствующая гравицапа(ВМ)
<royek> andrex а вы чем пользуетесь?
<andrex> !logs | royek иди вспоминай чего тама кто тебе наговорил)
<ubuntuhelp> royek иди вспоминай чего тама кто тебе наговорил): Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<royek> @ubuntuhelp ку товарищ эцилоп
<andrex> pekwm
<royek> ubuntuhelp а вы чем пользуетесь?
<andrex> :D
<andrex> !bot
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор, используйте !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<royek> тьфу ты )) боту ку делал
<royek> небо небо не видело такого позорного пацака как я
<royek> ))
<tagezi> ну я сказал и чо? )
<tagezi> я помню что юнити только у серёги стоит, у остальных либо гномоподобное, либо крыса, либо кде
<tagezi> у когото, вроде стояло насилие над ласточкой )) но я не помню у кого
<tagezi> всмысле там пределака крысы и ласточки в обинфлакон.. не понятно зачем правда, но не факт
<tagezi> есть чел у которого стоит монстр, всмыле всё в кучу но у него 13.10 и он юзает только словари )))
<tagezi> ааа у Глюка стоит крыса с кдм иконками из кде .. и помоему панелью от ласточки ))
<andrex> всяких чудиков хватает)
<NoOova> А я то седня познакомился с девченкой-слакdfhobwtq
<NoOova> слакварщицей
<NoOova> завидуйте
<[Raiden]> NoOova: какой у тебя ужасный вкус )
<royek> andrex а этот pekwm вы с чем?
<royek> сам по себе?
<tagezi> NoOova: слакварщицей?
<tagezi> чо это такое? сварщица что-ли?
<[Raiden]> Сварщики кстати, обычно получают хорошо.
<[Raiden]> И халява ест ьвсегда, даже на предприятии.
<[Raiden]> Я на 1 заводе работал. Там в цеху сварщик получал больеш всех + постоянн очто-то варил для дачников и т.д.
<NoOova> Ну ну) завидуйте молча :) Она кстати ещё и симпатичная
<NoOova> как все отреагировали на окончание рабочего дня
<tagezi> а чо завидовать тому что у тебя жена сварщик? о_О
<tagezi> страный ты..
<tagezi> это тоже самое что "А у меня жена умеет из спичек звёздочки делать, завидуйте мне" )
<tagezi> а, она тебе даже не жена.. тоесть сейчас ты ей знакомый, а завтра ваще никто.. темболее чо завидовать-то )
<[Raiden]> ))
<NoOova> Да да да :)
<NoOova> Вы таких каждый день видите и не по одной
<tagezi> а у меня любимая жена красивая, умная и меня любит )
<NoOova> Могу лишь порадоваться :)
<oles__> короче проблема - нужно траффик от определенного приложения заворачивать на конкретный айпишник, как это лучше сделать?
<aleksei`> всем привет
<oles__> aleksei`, хай
<tagezi> oles__: от конкретного приложения?
<tagezi> это как?.. у меня 3 браузера, и вот пров решил что ему не нравиться больше файрфокс, и стал его заворачивать на определённый айпишник. так?
<oles__> пардон - все локально
<tagezi> iptables?
<oles__> tagezi, он умеет но там какието махинации со смной группы владельца приложения надо делать или чтото подобное
<tagezi> эм... всмысле зачем? ещё я думаю, что тебе стоит почитать ман по нему.. iptables оченьхорошая и функциональная штука... впринципе, это единственный нормальный фаервол, и он умет работать с входящим, исходящим и проходящим мимо трафиком
<oles__> tagezi, ну вот я уже почитал ман и то что я из него извлек это что айпитейблз умеет разделять траф по группе пользователей например а по конкретному пиду приложения - нет, а мне вобще желательно тока путь до бинаря указать
 * aleksei` reboot
<tagezi> может для тебя будет проще на порт тогда ориентироваться?
<oles__> нене, мне нужен весь траф, ктому же другие приложения сами могу ломиться на эти порты
<oles__> по этим портам всмысле
<tagezi> так ты их не пущай )
<oles__> ))
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> ваще офанарели, даже не ребутяться )
<SergeyIT> test
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг понг понг...
<SergeyIT> test
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<tagezi> SergeyIT: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0822/h_1377116611_6160681_45eda6ea05.png
<tagezi> издеваешься над бедным ботей? )
<SergeyIT> неее, я через телефон в режиме модема, связь не очень (
<SergeyIT> tagezi: кстати, был сегодня в иматре
<tagezi> SergeyIT: удивил )
<SergeyIT> чем?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты за грибами то катался? как там грибы?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: удивил (это я съехидничал) =))
<tagezi> там дорогу доделали уже или нет? или они опять морозов ждать будут?
<SergeyIT> ходили (точнее ездили) вчера, высматривали из машины по краям дороги (подберезовики), в лесу пусто
<tagezi> фины вон, за лето лаппееранта -иматра полностью успели перестелить
<SergeyIT> корзину 15 литров набрали
<tagezi> классно, значит скоро боровики пойдут, покушаем )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, они еще 3 года назад работы начали
<SergeyIT> боровиков не нашли, только 3 березовых белых, и 2 подосиновика
<tagezi> я тут пирог делал из белых, заново их вкус оценил.. раньше их не оченьлюбил как-то
<SergeyIT> tagezi, грибы, кстати, в районе каменногорска
<tagezi> ну, я поеду после завтра на дачу, там и похожу.. клещей вроде поменьше стало... там все места на джепиес записаны.. пройдусь пособираю )
<tagezi> нада уговорить тестя на рыбалку съездить.. а то 100 лет не ездили уже
<SergeyIT> может ты все-таки путаешь лосиных мух с клещами?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, я конечно паразитологию не особо любил, но иксодовых клещей я помню
<tagezi> я сейчас бычего цепня от свиного сходу врятли отличу.. но тут то всё просто
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ixodes - это самка.. я ловил ещё черненьких таких - самцов, и нимф.. они какието странные такие, мелкие
<SergeyIT> мелкий как то жену покусал, в травме даже удивились, что такой мелкий
<tagezi> там где дача место клещевое.. мы ездили в Patvinsuo, так так клещей вообще нет.. не одного не сняли с собаки, хотя по растоянию всего 200 км и лес кругом с густым подлеском
<[Raiden]> Во владимирской области был. Не попались клещи. В этому году.
<[Raiden]> Но единственный клещь который в меня залез тоже оттуда )
<SergeyIT> это как "повезет"
<SergeyIT> я химию использую
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-22
<m0hn> где бы найти c5h12...
<andrex> @seen c5h12
<ubuntuhelp> c5h12 was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 4 weeks, 5 days, 7 hours, 32 minutes, and 43 seconds ago: <c5h12> лучше проапгрейжу её снаряжение, и будет покруче беспилотника
<m0hn> пипец
<m0hn> ушел апгрейдить и не вернулся
<m0hn> :(
<m0hn> а я хотел спросить у него про его видюху, в логах нашел, что у него такая же как у меня
<m0hn> и он тоже сидит на 12.04 :(
<m0hn> не думал, что ирка еще жива, я ей не пользовался с 2005 года :)
<m0hn> всем счастливо :)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: и чо тебе не обдыхается? )
<SergeyIT> а я что делаю? )) Вот кофе пью
<tagezi> в лесу бы сидел ))
<tagezi> я вот тут сижу английский учу.. ближайший поход через месяц, нужно ногу залечить успеть
<SergeyIT> вот за грибами сходил, метров 20, нашел подберезовик, маслят, белых нет (
<SergeyIT> tagezi: документ http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0822/h_1377160559_2602180_844ccaace7.jpg
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ))) это подберёзовик или белый?
<tagezi> похож на белый, вроде.. если не савсем цвета искажены
<SergeyIT> выглядит только как белый, 5 дней назад там же такой же был, а в 2-х метрах еще 2 было, но другого цвета
<tagezi> ну, мож наберёшь на жарёху )
<SergeyIT> зачем? Есть и на суп и на жареху, а этот пусть стоит для красоты )
<tagezi> ) ну пусть стоит, раз есть..
<tagezi> я в позате выходные полянку прокосил.. должно маслят высыпать... буду себе жарёху делать
<tagezi> вообще странно.. почему после того как начинаешь прокашивать полянки, на них больше грибов вырастает? уже не раз подмечал такое
<SergeyIT> по всякому бывает, закономерности не замечал
<SergeyIT> ммда.. нашел рядом 2 масленка )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/Cder94
<tagezi> ночные снимки с подсветкой фанариком бывают очень интересны... я тоже как-то баловался этим
<SergeyIT> это технику хорошую иметь надо
<tagezi> Да не.. я на цыфромыльницу снимал в хакасии, только штатив желательно
<mva> убунтучан
<mva> сожет ты знаешь, как из консоли послать cups'у команду почистить головки принтера?
<SergeyIT> фас!
<mva> %)
<andrex> фз, есть утилиты специальные, для сего действа, либо через веб морду купса, а вот как ему сказать через консоль фз
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT77rH227ZI
<andrex> причем утилиты для кажой можели принтера свои помоему
<andrex> д
<artus> утилиты зло, кистошки и краска рулид
<AlexGluck> я чё то туплю, как выполнить произвольный пхп код через браузерную строку?
<ivavako> с любым пхп скриптом - никак
<ivavako> надо специальный, который получает код и выполняет eval
<ivavako> но делать так нельзя и опасно
<ivavako> обычно на хостингах eval отключено для безопасности
<ivavako> AlexGluck, а зачем такое?
<AlexGluck> подумалось дурное
<AlexGluck> а запрос к бд через строку браузера получается тоже нельзя отправить?
<ivavako> можно, если есть специальный скрипт для этого
<AlexGluck> что значит спец скрипт? вот допустим запрос localhost/index.php?SELECT%20*%20WHERE%20test
<ivavako> пхп выполняется на сервере, и не сделает больше того, что написано в скрипте
<AlexGluck> онже не выведет ничего
<ivavako> если в скрипте index.php добавить такую функциональность, чтоб он получил строку и выполнил запрос
<ivavako> тогда он сделает
<ivavako> а просто любой скрипт - нет, разумеется
<AlexGluck> в скрипте форма авторизации, есть пара переменных для запроса к бд и проверки
<AlexGluck> можно ли как то получить вывод записей из таблицы бд
<ivavako> если в скрипте есть уязвимость, то можно
<ivavako> но ее надо найти
<ivavako> иногда уязвимости бывают в самом пхп
<ivavako> но чаще в негодных скриптах
<AlexGluck> допустим в скрипте есть уязвимость
<AlexGluck> но её никто не нашёл
<ivavako> тогда эксплуатируй её
<AlexGluck> я тоже её не нашёл
<AlexGluck> но по факту она там есть
<ivavako> защититься можно, если не лень
<AlexGluck> ну мне не лень
<ivavako> разграничить запросы, чтоб делались от разных пользователей и жестко прописать права на таблицы и поля
<ivavako> т.е. чтоб из этого скрипта нельзя было больше запросить, чем ему надо
<AlexGluck> обсуждение ушло не в ту сторону
<ivavako> по возможности включить suhosin
<ivavako> отключить все ненужные модули в пхп и запретить ненужную функциональность
<AlexGluck> упростим до нельзя. Как искать уязвимости
<ivavako> читать скрипт и думать головой
<AlexGluck> вот я читаю скрипт, думаю головой
<ivavako> обратиться к специалисту
<andrex> AlexGluck, /j #php
<AlexGluck> а чтобы стать спецом нужно же учиться что я и делаю
<AlexGluck> андрекс не прогоняй
<andrex> @voice AlexGluck
<andrex> каким мокаром это к теме канала?
<ivavako> andrex, *макаром
<andrex> да пофиг)
<AlexGluck> пых самый распространёный язык, проще спрашивать не о аморфной субстанции для защиты системы а о конкретном примере
<ivavako> andrex, а есть отдельный канал для болтовни?
<ivavako> AlexGluck, погугли примеры, как и что ломали в пхп
<ivavako> их много
<AlexGluck> есть сервак для сайтов, хочу понимать как происходят взломы системы. Это может быть и пхп, и перл, и питон
<AlexGluck> суть в том что под удар попадает вся убунту
<ivavako> смешно
<AlexGluck> ну не вся система, это я загнул
<AlexGluck> но большой кусок
<ivavako> AlexGluck, используй виртуализацию, чруты и прочие джейлы
<ivavako> чтоб если сломали, то дальше песочницы никуда
<andrex> AlexGluck, есть
<AlexGluck> что есть?
<andrex> каналы для болтовни
<AlexGluck> я спрашиваю о защите убунту сервера
<AlexGluck> то что мне сказали это не целевая задача
<ivavako> AlexGluck, чтоб защитить сенрвер, его надо отключить от сети и вообще выключить
<ivavako> будет норм защита
<andrex> делаеш песочницу, и ставиш софтины обнаружения вторжений, а если код дырявый то надо код чинить)
<andrex> ага болит голова, отрубаем её нафиг)
<AlexGluck> компания наняла горе программиста для разовой работы, через пол года его код взломали
<ivavako> не обновляли пхп
<AlexGluck> мне переделывать его код?
<artus> причем тут програмист и взломали код? ты наркоман штоле?
<ivavako> AlexGluck, покажи как именно произошёл взлом
<ivavako> точнее, сам посмотри
<AlexGluck> "его код дырявый" такая формулировка лучше?
<ivavako> виноват ли код скрипта или серверный софт
<artus> код дырявый? ты точно не принемаеш вещества?
<artus> 8и
<artus> *b
<artus> кароче *и
<ivavako> artus, принимаешь
<artus> ivavako, он осамое
<AlexGluck> андрекс использовал формулировку "дырявый код" он тоже значит под веществами со мной
<artus> причем тут андрекс?
<AlexGluck> а чего ты на меня накинулся?
<artus> причем тут ты к переделывать код какого то програмиста? причем тут взломали к програмисту?
<andrex> я уже спрашивал...
<ivavako> AlexGluck, тут подход-то очень простой
<ivavako> AlexGluck, кто решил, что писать будут на пхп?
<ivavako> заказчик или исполнитель?
<ivavako> кто ставил техническое задание?
<artus> AlexGluck, ну ты же тут пытаешся стройную теорию построить что произволный код на пехепе это пааалюбому проблема убунты
<ivavako> чем руководствовались, когда выбирали язык?
<AlexGluck> Админ ставит тз прогеру
<artus> че???
<AlexGluck> выбор пал из-за распространённости
<ivavako> AlexGluck, ну, а кто выбрал пхп для решения задачи?
<AlexGluck> админ
<artus> админ ставит задачу прогеру чтоб он на пехепе ваял? вы там чего, камаз перевернули с коноплей?
<ivavako> AlexGluck, вот тут уже и есть проблема в безопасности
<ivavako> AlexGluck, неквалифицированный сотрудник принимает решение
<ivavako> AlexGluck, руководствуясь ложными предпосылками
<artus> AlexGluck, а ты собсно в эой компашке кто по званию?
<AlexGluck> я собственно просто привёл пример
<andrex> программист-админ)
<artus> выбирать язык из за распространенности? жесть
<AlexGluck> я не говорю о конкретной стуации
<ivavako> AlexGluck, некомпетентный сотрудник принимает неверное решение - и проблема обеспечена
<artus> AlexGluck, так кем ты собсно работаеш то?
<ivavako> дело администратора - поставить, что ему скажут и обеспечить работоспособность
<ivavako> а так же настроить там песочницу, но чтоб никто не заметил
<ivavako> администратор не должен выбирать критически важные компоненты системы, например язык
<AlexGluck> а кто должен?
<ivavako> это дело того, кто разбирается в языках
<artus> админ отродясь не выберет пехепе
<artus> его выберет недоваятель сайтов по причине того что больше ниче не осилил из языков
<ivavako> AlexGluck, тот кто знает, какие языки чем хороши и плохи, и для каких задач лучше подходят
<ivavako> если выбран пхп - значит что-то пошло не так в самом начале
<artus> в днк ошабка :)
<ivavako> выбран негодный инструмент
<ivavako> плохой и ломкий
<ivavako> всё равно, что веслом дрова рубить
<ivavako> в теории можно, если работать будет сильный дебил
<AlexGluck> вк и фейсбук работают на пхп, у них получается выбран негодный инструмент?
<ivavako> да
<ivavako> но там хорошие специалисты по безопасности
<ivavako> и на самом деле там давно уже не пхп
<artus> а че, там тоже админ сказал написать доску и на пехепе ? ты того, теплое с мягким не путаеш?
<ivavako> там внутри куча разных технологий и от пхп они постепенно уползают
<ivavako> и такого, чтоб в скрипте на пхп выполнялся запрос к базе данных - там нет в помине
<AlexGluck> ivavako: пхп хороший язык для своих задач, по моему ты просто его недолюбливаешь
<artus> AlexGluck, ты кем работаеш то?
<ivavako> у фейсбука вообще куча своих патчей на сам пхп, ограничивающих
<ivavako> AlexGluck, задачи пхп - счётчики и гостевые книги
<artus> AlexGluck, пхп к администрированию ваааще никаким боком некасаетцо
<ivavako> персонах хоме пагес
<artus> хотя можно и на паскале наверно дергать базы и рулить сервером
<artus> :)
<AlexGluck> artus: я админ и меня интересует воросы безопасности
<artus> AlexGluck, а че админиш?
<AlexGluck> офис и пару серваков
<ivavako> artus, на модуле-3 даже писали большие сайты
<artus> AlexGluck, и за это те 6к зелени в месяц дают?
<ivavako> модула-3 это усовершенствоанный паскаль от Вирта
<ivavako> наработки из модулы-2 и оберона
<ivavako> вот только проще всё равно на питоне с приличным фреймворком
<ivavako> пилонсы там или пирамиды
<AlexGluck> artus: ты сейчас зачем это спрашиваешь?
<andrex> скажем так, технический специалист) а 6к зелени это преукрасы :D
<andrex> хм, хотя может и нет...
<artus> AlexGluck, затем что бегал тут уже такой спец который мегаразработки разрабатывал и такие же сказки пел
<AlexGluck> причины зп и её колличество никак к теме разговора не относятся
<artus> значит киллер :D
<AlexGluck> да чё вы к чужим деньгам прикопались?
<andrex> своих мало
<AlexGluck> :-D
<artus> ну прост как бе с такой зряплатой таких вопросов не задают
<artus> темпаче пехепе не вспоминают :)
<AlexGluck> задают и не такие
<ivavako> AlexGluck, короче
<AlexGluck> вместо решения вопроса куча воды и никакого толка
<artus> какой вопрос? вместо вопроса фееричный бред же)
<ivavako> когда хочешь в разговоре упомянуть пхп, дописывай в скобочках "(неграмотная я)"
<ivavako> больше понимания будет
<indigo_grey> доброго всем времени суток
<indigo_grey> кто нить может объяснить , как для чайника
<indigo_grey> как зарегить ник
<andrex> !ask > indigo_grey
<ubuntuhelp> indigo_grey, please see my private message
<indigo_grey> и как автоматически конектится к каналу?
<andrex> и как для кофейника тож
<andrex> клиент какой?
<indigo_grey> пингвин
<andrex> омг
<indigo_grey> а что?
<ivavako> пиджин что ли?
<indigo_grey> да
<indigo_grey> особенности местного диалекта
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пиджин - голубь, не пингвин
<ivavako> там как-то элементарно настраивалось
<ivavako> типа правой кнопкой - подключаться автоматом
<ivavako> давно им не пользовался
<indigo_grey> да, только вот не пускает
<artus> учитывая что в качестве иркоклиента это изврат изващенский
<andrex> да
<indigo_grey> требовал регистрации
<indigo_grey> а потом просто взял и пустил
<ivavako> indigo_grey, ну так пока сервисам не представлен, в приличные дома не пустят
<indigo_grey> ок, а какой клиент можно взять?
<artus> вичат
<indigo_grey> что бы еще и асю привязать
<ivavako> hexchat
<andrex> вичат
<AlexGluck> в меню собеседники - добавить чат
<AlexGluck> В списке собеседников пкм на канале поставить галочку присоединяться автоматически
<artus> асю втопку , гаджим и транспорт накрайняк
<ivavako> кто-то ещё icq использует?
<ivavako> есть ещё динозавры?
<artus> AlexGluck, а оно там всеравно рандомно работает)
<AlexGluck> у меня работает без сбоев
<indigo_grey> ну я с женой общаюсь
<indigo_grey> у нее на работе ася
<indigo_grey> вот потому и нужно
<ivavako> заменить на любой джаббер
<ivavako> да хть гуглетолк
<indigo_grey> ага, и потом я тебя попрошу ее научить
<ivavako> он же проще в триста раз, чем icq
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ivavako: для некоторых жабер это страшное заклинание проклятия
<ivavako> JohnDoe_71Rus, гталк выглядит и настраивается в миллион раз проще
<ivavako> там вообще нет настроек, особенно под виндовым клиентом
<andrex> тама есть клиент?
<ivavako> и в браузере можно запросто
<AlexGluck> понеслось
<AlexGluck> чувак просто спросил как зарегать ник и сделать автоподключение а вы его засыпали как меня
<andrex> в браузере тама какойто огрызок-плагинко
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не видел, может быть. но это ж надо всех своих "френдиков" перевербовать. а это мишн импосибл
<artus> AlexGluck, в потому что форум читать надо, там расписано все
<artus> AlexGluck, а в твоем случае - на профильных каналах задавать дурацкие вопросы :D
<ivavako> andrex, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/ru/5/5f/Google-talk.png
<ivavako> под линуксы кажись тоже есть
<AlexGluck> злые вы все ухожу я от вас
<artus> да ты ток грозишся :D
<ivavako> но там проще любой клиент xmpp настроить
<indigo_grey> короче, есть клиент пиджин, как его заставить автоматически подключатся к этому каналу?
<indigo_grey> начиная с запуска клиента
<ivavako> indigo_grey, *подключаться
<ivavako> не обижайте мягкие знаки
<indigo_grey> постараюсь
<indigo_grey> но суть я думаю и так понятна
<ivavako> неа, я прочитал как "автоматически подкл'ючатся" с ударением на ю
<ivavako> не сразу понял
<indigo_grey> gjyznyj
<indigo_grey> понятно
<ivavako> indigo_grey, сначала надо найти, как авторизоваться у сервисов при запуске
<indigo_grey> ага, попал я на никсерв
<ivavako> indigo_grey, потом надо прописать задержку секунд 30 перед автоджойнами
<indigo_grey> что дальше?*
<ivavako> так, чтоб клиент перед заходом на канал успел пройти авторизацию
<ivavako> аосле этого будет везде пускаьт сразу
<ivavako> (после
<indigo_grey> ясно, попробую
<indigo_grey> идти пора
<ivavako> на фриноде можно настроить авторизацию при коннекте, без всяких задержек
<indigo_grey> всем спасибо
<andrex> ivavako, да под гталк та есть а вот Hangouts пока сиротский какойто хотя поудачнее
<ivavako> andrex, да это одно и то же
<ivavako> название новое
<ivavako> плюс там добавили видеочаты прямо в браузере
<ivavako> кому они нужны тоько
<andrex> ага и конфы
<andrex> и тормозить стало)
<ivavako> это пройдет
<andrex> когда клиент норм запилят, пройдет)
<ivavako> теперь клиент - браузер
<ivavako> и это хорошо ваще-та
<ivavako> портабельно
<tagezi> andrex: ты сегодня добрый
<andrex> нет, я седня невыспался
<tagezi> !enter | ivavako
<ubuntuhelp> ivavako: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<ivavako> tagezi, я ж стихами пишу, белыми
<andrex> tagezi, это репчик)
<ivavako> нет, это чистая поэзия
<andrex> такаяже как репчик)
<ivavako> если подсчитаете слоги в моих фразах, заметите сложные ритмы
<ivavako> ударения расставлены фрактально
<ivavako> ключевые слова расположены на золотых сечениях
<ivavako> а рифм нету, чтоб не догадались
<tagezi> ская не хватает, он баны раздавал по множеству Мондельборна
<tagezi> Мондельброта
<andrex> да он уже спит поди)
<tagezi> andrex: а ты чего не спишь? ) у тебя ночь уже .. глубакая причем )
<andrex> учусь
<tagezi> я думал ты уже выучился и типа большой дядя, как я, только умный )
<ivavako> мне хорошо,  ещё в детском саду
<tagezi> 3.8.0-30 ядрло прискакало
<tagezi> д*
<andrex> Linux andrex-HP-ProBook-4540s 3.11.0-2-generic #5-Ubuntu
<ivavako> tagezi, а на воле давно уж 3.10.*
<tagezi> и это сырое ещё, куда 3.10 то?
<ivavako> 3.10 стабильное
<andrex> ваще ща поставлю linux-next и буду орать что у мня последнее самое самое тока с завода)
<ivavako> ядра - чистый изумруд
<tagezi> дожили, Пушкина цитируем на канале )
<andrex> и от них все белки мрут
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> =)
<Scrimmer> доров всем :)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: и тебе привет
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет
<Scrimmer> эх
<Scrimmer> всетаки elementary os очень нравится
<ivavako> Scrimmer, а чем именно?
<ivavako> внешним видом?
<[Raiden]> дизайн головного мозга
<ivavako> там же совсем закос под макось
<[Raiden]> вообще ГШ много кому нравится и док там такой который я считаю лучшим
<ivavako> гномощель?
<ivavako> или что?
 * ivavako счастливый пользователь кде
<Scrimmer> ivavako: анимацией, внешним видом
<Scrimmer> да и работает шустрей чем бунта на юнити
<ivavako> Scrimmer, а покажи скриншот
<ivavako> хахахах
<Scrimmer> http://db.tt/9IlQv5Qh
<Scrimmer> http://db.tt/zplCOBiC
<Scrimmer> удобно, красиво
<ivavako> так они на третий гном перешли что ли?
<Scrimmer> единственное, что не нравится, так это то, что нету Списка при просмотре файлов в встроенном файлменеджере
<Scrimmer> угумсь
<Scrimmer> но тут из третьего гнома только верхняя панелька
<Scrimmer> http://db.tt/kX7NgTqo - имхо, с запущенным хромом кушать 0,83 гб - ето круто
<ivavako> ну это фигня
<Scrimmer> ну не скажи, с юнайти - кушало 1.4 )
<Scrimmer> кде ~ 1 гб выедала
<ivavako> как-то пробовал пользоваться плазмоидом с загрузкой цпу
<ivavako> вот он за несколько часов съел 3 гигабайта
<ivavako> потом исправили
<Scrimmer> ну у меня мало оперативы
<Scrimmer> темболее ddr2
<Scrimmer> медленная
<[Raiden]> В кде много чего исправили. В этом году ещё 4.12 выйдет
<ivavako> прозрачность панели уже можно будет менять?
<ivavako> стандартная тема у меня глючит иногда
<ivavako> прозрачность пропадает, панель становится белой и с белым текстом
<SergeyIT> 4.12, потом 4.20, а потом все рухнуло
<[Raiden]> фантастика на других каналах.
<[Raiden]> 4.12 будет последняя ветка из 4.х с поддержкой 2 года. И не рухнуло ,а перешло на новый уровень, т.е. на 5.х
<[Raiden]> 2 лет должно хватить.
<ivavako> надеюсь, что кде 5.0 не повторит ошибок 4.0
<tagezi> всмысле через 2 года начнёт переходить на кути6?
<[Raiden]> через 2 года кончится поддержка кде4.
<ivavako> мало
<[Raiden]> а когда появится кути6 я не знаю
<tagezi> самое плохое, что они постоянно переделывают и переписывают, и это реально их тормозит
<tagezi> если бы кути не переделывалась каждую версию с нуля, для кде было бы намного дучше
<ivavako> щас они кучу функционала перенесут в qml
<ivavako> проще будет
<tagezi> угу.. и будет ещё один уродит потипу на джава
<tagezi> уродец*
<ivavako> да это правильно, на самом деле
<tagezi> чем?
<ivavako> лёгкостью отладки и быстротой разработки
<[Raiden]> ну, функциональным уродцем плазма десктоп быть не собирается точно и всяких бредовых интеграций стола с вм тоже не планируется.
<[Raiden]> По крайней мере в кде5, что означает что лет 5 всё будет нормально )
<tagezi> к вашему сведению, пока процесоры в тупике, рост быстродействия пока не возможен особо
<[Raiden]> Производительность и так довольно избыточна. Я пишу из кде с процессора котоырй вышел в 2007 году.
<ivavako> tagezi, запилят аппаратное ускорение jit
<tagezi> а поповоду лёгкости отладки, в с++ она всегда была простая
<ivavako> ой не надо а
<ivavako> шаблоны особенно легко отлаживать, ага
<tagezi> ты пхпешник?
<ivavako> особенно, когда баг в бусте
<[Raiden]> да не спорьте, кумл\жс уровнем выше и легче и в обучении и в скорости написания.
<tagezi> с++ всегда всё было просто, если руки из того места
<ivavako> с++ легко отлаживать, если он не используется сложнее, чем си с классами
<[Raiden]> Главное что бы на нём не писали реально критичные вещи к скорости и всё будет ок )
<ivavako> баги в шаблонах отлаживать тяжело
<[Raiden]> Хотя на самом деле жс не такой уж и тормоз
<ivavako> сейчас в с++ ещё фп прикручивают, отладка будет необычайно лёгкой :-)
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], я про столичную в ссср говорил
<tagezi> кто-то тут писал сортировку на джава с оптимизироваными либами многопоточную, получилось также как методом пузырька в один поток на с++ ))
<ivavako> джава != джаваскрипт
<ivavako> в qml полезно не то, что там ява каким-то боком
<tagezi> и чо?
<[Raiden]> в народе ява - сокращение от яваскрипт
<ivavako> а то, что проще отлаживать без перекомпиляции
<tagezi> qml такойже урожец как и вб
<[Raiden]> часто
<ivavako> а то, что проще отлаживать без перекомпиляции
<ivavako> вот что
<[Raiden]> кому уродец , кому красавец )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, все скрипты уродцы
<ivavako> qml - нормальный, вполне адекватный
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну вб компилируется
<ivavako> tagezi, qml не компилируется, выполняется  на месте
<[Raiden]> кумл просот надо сравнивать не с вб
<[Raiden]> а с вбс
<ivavako> с яваскриптом в браузере
<[Raiden]> с этим можно особо не сравнивать - это оно и есть )
<ivavako> и это хорошо, имхо
<SergeyIT> tagezi, компилируемый скрипт - это еще хуже
<tagezi> угу, тусть перепишут ядро на JS
<ivavako> tagezi, зачем ядро? высокоуровневые вещи
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, сейчас их полно..
<ivavako> плазмоиды там всякие
<ivavako> оформления wm
<tagezi> ivavako: да ладно тебе.. переписывать так переписывать.. железо толко нжно будет новое купить
<SergeyIT> tagezi, да, дерьмеца хватает )
<tagezi> прогеры савсем ленивые стали.. если бы мозги бы качали вместо того что бы фигнёй заниматься..
<tagezi> а то с 6 класа програмировать начинают теперь.. и каждый себя кул прогером считает
<ivavako> tagezi, переход на высокоуровневое программирование - это результат прокачки мозгов
<tagezi> отсюда и qml язык
<tagezi> скорее деградации
<Umren> какая разница кто себя кем считает )
<Umren> на рынке то они никто
<Scrimmer> пум пурум пум пум
<tagezi> Umren: если бы они никто были бы.. не развивались бы такие тупые языки
<ivavako> tagezi, в чём тупость?
<ivavako> давай по пунктам
<Umren> qml это интерфейсы
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а ты ваще помолчи магазинастроитель )
<Umren> чем проще тем лучше
<tagezi> ну давайте их на html писать с css
<SergeyIT> Umren, скрипты не проще - это видимость
<tagezi> куда прошще то?
<ivavako> tagezi, причём тут html?
<ivavako> tagezi, а css как раз там можно использовать
<tagezi> ну просто ведь.. значит клёво
<[Raiden]> Ну кто-то и так пишет.  Вспоминаем фф ос и  html5
<tagezi> а то что это ресурсы выжерает, так пофиг
<ivavako> да вона гном вовсю использует css для шелла
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а што такое?
<Scrimmer> все, не юзаю кде, война теперь ?)
<[Raiden]> Да, темы гтк юзают цсс тоже
<tagezi> ivavako: ну поеэтому он и вымирает
<ivavako> tagezi, ну вот теперь кеды тоже будет
<ivavako> будут
<ivavako> смирись
<Umren> ))
<ivavako> потому что это удачное решение
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Тут 2 кодера спорят. Твоё кде непричем )
<Umren> юзай тайловые вм
<Umren> и все
<Umren> консоль еще не жрет ресурсы
<Scrimmer> де кодеры
<Scrimmer> пакажи)
<ivavako> низкоуровневые штуки хорошо реализовывать на низком уровне
<tagezi> Umren: скоро перепишут её на qml и будет жрать )
<ivavako> а высокоуровневые - соответственно на высоком
<tagezi> угу
<ivavako> qml позволит хреначит пятые кеды быстро и легко
<ivavako> *хреначить
<tagezi> и будут они также глючить как вин95
<ivavako> вот для примера взять состему настроек
<ivavako> сейчас там какие-то .so файлы подгружаются
<ivavako> а всю эту фигню очень легко переделать в виде qml и веб-движка
<ivavako> будет гораздо легче даже
<SergeyIT> старый анекдот: "Делаем быстро и хорошо" - Вам как? Быстро или хорошо?
<ivavako> SergeyIT, неверно
<ivavako> быстро хорошо и дорого, выбери два пункта
<tagezi> взять для примера.. я писал 2 года прогу на qt4, а теперь уже пол года переписываю на qt5, потомучто эти "прекрасные создания" не подумали о совместимости ваще
<ivavako> qt4support нету?
<tagezi> а смысл?
<ivavako> так-то устаревшие штуки из qt3 до сих пор поддерживаются
<[Raiden]> Ты можешь поставлять её с qt4 , какой-нить пакет типа qt4-compat будет в дистрах ещё лет 5-10, по аналогии с qt3
<tagezi> он когданить кончиться.. и будет как с qt3
<ivavako> а что с qt3
<ivavako> qt3support никто не отменял
<tagezi> а то что хрен запустешь если чтонить чуть понавароченее
<tagezi> ты пробывал? ))
<ivavako> там требуются какие-то телодвижения для переноса под новую версию
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе до сих пор кде3 собирается
<ivavako> но несерьёзные
<[Raiden]> кто тут мешает
<ivavako> в общем, всё правильно делают
<ivavako> пацаны ваще ребята
<tagezi> пацаны = дети
<ivavako> tagezi, это цитата, мем
<tagezi> мем = мим?
<ivavako> выражает одобрение
<ivavako> а для тебя есть простой вариант
<ivavako> не нравится - сделай сам, как надо
<ivavako> весь опенсурс так работает
<tagezi> за счет этого и живёт винда )
<tagezi> я сам для себя и пишу.. ибо достала чужая криворукость
<ivavako> винда живёт за счёт простоты
<tagezi> наражает земля уродцев, а ты с ними мучайся (с)
<ivavako> не все пользователи хотят ковыряться с гениальными поделками
<ivavako> ну ещё специфический софт иногда бывает тоько под винду
<tagezi> да, большенству хватает 2 кнопки, нравиться не нравиться
<ivavako> пойди поищи опенсурсную альтернативу codesys
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: пока они спорят
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: как дела?:)
<[Raiden]> Кто-нить может сорт винограда определить по фотке ягод?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: норм )
<AlexGluck> райден у тя там ягоды?
<ivavako> [Raiden], да, кто-нибудь может. специалисты такие бывают на свете
<[Raiden]> Ну из присутствующих )
<AlexGluck> если это изабела или киш миш могу:)
<Scrimmer> дамский пальчик..
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: тогда не
<tagezi> там некоторые сорта только повкусу )
<tagezi> кстати codesys opensource есть.. )
<ivavako> покаж
<ivavako> для codesys есть открытые библиотеки алгоритмов
<ivavako> точнее, для st
<ivavako> а самой платформы нету
<tagezi> да ради бога
 * tagezi ушёл дальше учить
<ivavako> а так, этот кодесис даже под эмуляторами толком не работает
<ivavako> из виртуалбокса не может к контроллеру цепляться по усб
<ivavako> а под линукс у codesys есть ядро
<tagezi> блин, фины тут устроили грин пати (
<ivavako> т.е. можно на контроллере с линуксом запустить ядро косесиса
<tagezi> 11 часов ночи а они рокенролы крутят
<ivavako> но такие контроллеры никто не использует
<ivavako> ненадёжные они
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это ж еще вечер
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: скажы как абориген: правда что они бухают хуже наших?
<[Raiden]> Виноград чей сорт я хотел узнать http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9349/193687024.3/0_b8c0d_cc8b6a3d_orig
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: поразному тут очень... некоторые бухают, но это восновном приезжие, сами фины пьют не много.. им это не интересно почему-то, ну, большенству.. а так есть и олкаголики
<UNIm95> Народ. кто-нибудь с hadoop работыл?
<[Raiden]> он короче круглый и вкус отличается от того котоырй тут чучмеки продают. Знаю только что с юга крыма )
<UNIm95> работал*
<[Raiden]> не я
<tagezi> UNIm95: я не.. не приходилось
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: понятно..
<UNIm95> а с ETL инструментами типа Talend/Pentaho PDI?
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ещё могу сказать, что тут дофига народу бегает трусцой, ездит на великах, или занимаеться скондинавской ходьбой.. начинаеться всё это примерно в 7 часов утра и до 11 вечера
<tagezi> сканинавской
<Kyshtynbai> Круть. Скандинавская ходьба это типа с палками
<Kyshtynbai> ?
<tagezi> у меня первое время было ощущение что тут все повернуты на этом
<tagezi> угу
<Kyshtynbai> Я пару раз видал в Москве. Первый раз подумал, что у чувака крыша совсем того и он летом на лыжах.
<UNIm95>  tagezi: а ты сейчас где находишься?
<tagezi> финка
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: тут это нормально, кто бегать не любит - ходит4
<tagezi> палки даже специальные продают, типа трекинговые только с наконечниками-сопожками
<Kyshtynbai> Да прикольно на самом деле. Лучше уж это чем поподъездам квасить.
<Kyshtynbai> Вот великов в Москве стало много в этом году. Очень даже много, а дорожек нет ваще. Только в парках
<Kyshtynbai> С одной стороны это круто, что народ ездит, а с другой - они кааак пронесуцца по тротуару, аж вздрагиваешь.
<SergeyIT> tagezi, да много пьют, судя по лицам и по личностям перед открытием магазинов и кафе
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ну, мне расказывали что в студ городке в пятницу у магазина жесть что твориться, но я не видел бухих на улицах, или выпивающих... хотя говорят 1 мая тут лучше не выходить на улицу )
<Kyshtynbai> в день труда).
<tagezi> не, тут день студента
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, я не видел такого.. а на даче так там по празникам когда сбор общины все строго меру держат...
<tagezi> впринципе мне всёравно - пьют они или нет.. лиж бы ко мне не лезли, а то что они там у себя на унитазе творят молча, их личные половые трудности
<SergeyIT> tagezi, в деревнях, мне показалось, за рулем в магазин в основном женщины ездят
<tagezi> у них просто фиминизм типа )
<tagezi> сдесь вообще женщин больше за рулём )) особенно велосипедов )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ага, видели одно их пати рождественское - курили в основном женщины )
<nooova> прикиньте я шас сижу через ссш через вичат с нокии c5
<nooova> всем доброй ночи :)
<[Raiden]> какой ужас
<tagezi> а почему не с пылесоса иди с холодильника?
<tagezi> или*
<nooova> холодильник сложно в кровать затащить
<AlexGluck> не опытный ты
<tagezi> угу
<AlexGluck> мы с тагези понимаем что холодильник святое
<nooova> вчера себе поставил plymouth и тему с летящей ракетой. Красота
<tagezi> ещё очень клёво с унитаза по ссш к кофеварке подключаться.. сел с утра, поключился.. и оно тебе кофе как-раз сготовило
<nooova> умный дом. Очень умный :)
<AlexGluck> я по утрам сначало ссу:( так что реагировать должно так
<Scrimmer> :3
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> что тут у вас за тема о_0
<AlexGluck> активация кофеварки после того как поссал в сортир
<Scrimmer> пойду ка я спать...
<tagezi> Scrimmer: куда и как подключаться
<AlexGluck> приятных
<tagezi> да.. почти 12 уже
<Scrimmer> детское время кончилось, да?
<tagezi> да )
<Scrimmer> и в тоже время, ты еще здесь
<Scrimmer> что за дела, товарищ?)
<tagezi> блин.. 11:35 они ещё бегают о_О
<tagezi> Scrimmer: я английский учу
<Scrimmer> кстати о английском
<Scrimmer> я тут все время на винде был
<tagezi> по старинке.. карточками
<Scrimmer> заигрался в игру, каюсь, да
<Scrimmer> ММОРПГ, онлайновая, но! на американском сервере
<Scrimmer> русских конечно много, но стараюсь избегать их. а вот с инострамцами весело
<Scrimmer> и язык учиться и легко и быстро, и реально весело
<Scrimmer> они из русского знают только что медведи, путин, водка и балалайка, столько вопросов про россию задают
<Scrimmer> буквально за полторы недели английский выучил куда лучше, чем в универе..
<tagezi> ну, поздравляю.. ))
<tagezi> научился оперировать 50 словами - это уже хорошо
<Scrimmer> ай как подосрал, а
<tagezi> Scrimmer: http://spotlightenglish.com/
<tagezi> сиди ситай, учи слова новые..
<tagezi> элочка людоедочка
<Scrimmer> да мне и там хватает
<Scrimmer> пока расскажешь чтонибудь, пока прочитаешь, вот и учится
<tagezi> тебе лиж бы не учить ничего нового
<UNIm95>  tagezi: s/лиж/лишь/d
<Scrimmer> а тебе лижбы поворчать, да?
<tagezi> вот что я тбе скажу.. я в магазине с финами общаюсь.. хотя финского ваще не знаю
<tagezi> общение не показатель знания
<Scrimmer> а что показатель? если можешь читать/разговаривать на этом языке
<Scrimmer> то это так, пустяк?
<tagezi> если можешь читать, например, Конан Доуля, и понимать, да, показатель
<[Raiden]> есть кстати книжки на 2 языках.
<tagezi> а в чате ну 100 ну 200 слов, почти отсутствуют времена, и дофига ошибок, которые большенство игнорируют
<[Raiden]> перевод под каждой строкой
<tagezi> есть книги в которых происходит постепенное замещение слов и со второй половины ты уже читаешь на иностранном языке
<AlexGluck> не верю
<AlexGluck> кинь пример
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], помню когда учил английский, прочитал "крестного отца", оказалось совсем другая книга
<tagezi> ну, я пока не находил таких.. мне директор показывала.. там какая-то бульварщена на французском была
<Scrimmer> всем споке
<AlexGluck> и тебе
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты кстати ради любопытства подсчитай словарный запас
<SergeyIT> в русском языке
<tagezi> да не.. пусть в английском.. а то он ваще опечалиться )
<[Raiden]> типа того http://book-kniga.ru/serii-knig/
<[Raiden]> Я про Робинзона читал, давн оправда )
<artus> линк на тестовые странички поглядеть дайте :)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-23
<tagezi> всем утра
<tagezi> странно, quassel стал падать в ждущем режиме (
<oles__> tagezi, hi
<tagezi> о, кто-то ещё здороваеться в ответ )
<oles__> tagezi, я тут недавно, может еще не привык)
<tagezi> oles__: да не, это нормально, просто уже всеп опостылило, наверное, одни и теже 10 рож постоянно мусолят одни и теже темы... ну плюс флудеры всякие
<tagezi> м*
<oles__> tagezi, ну вобще сейчас тут народу заметно меньше чем раньше было
<oles__> да и те походу гдето далеко от компа
<andrex> данунафик:D
<oles__> andrex, нет разве?
<oles__> на каналах менее популярных дистров так вобще тишина гробовая стала)
<andrex> мы в сумраке)
<tagezi> andrex: переучил? )
<oles__> интересно куда народ свалил и почему больше тут не тусуется
<oles__> хотя может это связано с тем что стало меньше проблем)
<tagezi> oles__: в контактики и гугльплюсики )
<tagezi> не, это связано с тем что людям нужно безнаказаность )
<tagezi> на eng нормально народу и днём и ночью
<andrex> +rsq $~a вот и свалили)
<oles__> tagezi, безнаказанность как с ирц коррелирует?
<tagezi> с тем что в социалках тебя не кикнут
<tagezi> и не за банят )
<oles__> ну там и групповых чатов вобще нет
<oles__> вроде бы
<tagezi> о_О эм
<tagezi> контакт ещё не придумал? )))
<tagezi> в гугл+ есть, даже видео чаты )
<tagezi> хотя я не про это.. не обязательно в реальном времени пакастить
<oles__> ну там я думаю можно забанить тоже без проблем
<oles__> исключить из группы или чтото подобное
<oles__> напакостить можно где угодно зависит от того насколько ты этого хочешь и умеешь)
<tagezi> ну наверное.. не знаю.. но ты убедителен.. )
<tagezi> а на рыбалке все спокойно и тишина (с)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: нет
<artus> утра
<indigo_grey> 123
<SKonst> indigo_grey, тут флудить низя. а то зобанят
<indigo_grey> это был тест
<[Raiden]> http://www.xakep.ru/post/61125/default.asp
<AlexGluck> кто сталкивался с провайдером 2ком?
<oles__> статья о том как одни костыли чуть не породили другие
<oles__> AlexGluck, я на нем сижу
<AlexGluck> я тоже частично. Кто нибудь там работал внутри компании?
<oles__> AlexGluck, оптимистично)
<indigo_grey> Clam AntiVirus - стоит ли юзать?
<AlexGluck> если обмениваешься данными с виндовыми компами то да
<AlexGluck> для линя мало вероятно поймать вирус
<indigo_grey> работает он автоматом?
<[Raiden]> Семейство BSD пополнилось новой операционной системой EdgeBSD, ответвившейся от NetBSD
<[Raiden]> Не только мы форкаемся
<indigo_grey> или каждый раз надо указывать что сканить?
<AlexGluck> его первый раз точно нужно носом тыкать что от него хотят
<AlexGluck> а потом вроде как в винде работает
<oles__> а откуда он базы обновляет этот клам ав?
<oles__> и кто их статавлением занимается интересно
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37721
<fuss> всем привет
<l-ectrik> fuss: прив
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37727
<shenmue> хм..
<shenmue> а я думал канал закрыли давно ну да ладно
<indigo_grey> доброго времени всем
<indigo_grey> посоветуйте файловый менеджер
<indigo_grey> аналог тотол командера в винде
<artus> mc
<l-ectrik> krusader
<AlexGluck> midnight comander
<indigo_grey> посмотрел
<indigo_grey> интересные
<indigo_grey> такое ощущение что крусадер мощнее
<indigo_grey> и побольше будет
<[Raiden]> shenmue: вы всё заходите,  вот и  не закрывается.
<shenmue> [Raiden] не... заходил и 2 человека все время... автоджоин что то глючит . по обычке зашел вручную через /join и все норм
<[Raiden]> shenmue: ясно )
<[Raiden]> опечатка может  в автоджойне
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<tagezi> re )
<brestows> ку
<tagezi> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-QxNtKYlr4Ac/Uhc02rxAygI/AAAAAAAACP8/cHOEcG8fNpQ/w640-h405-no/BadGrades.jpg
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/110108224548298836635/posts/7n3C8Rbae3e
<AlexGluck> баян часа 4 назад было здесь же
<tagezi> AlexGluck: ну, я 4 часа назад был в дароге.. не видел
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати, тебе наверное будет интересно
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/107490332803438241249/posts/NZrD3cZNaSV
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> ну так, не очень.
<[Raiden]> с тем что опенсус лучший десктоп вполне согласен
<[Raiden]> спать пора бб
<tagezi> бб
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-24
<indigo_grey> доброго всем времени суток
<indigo_grey> есть вот такое место http://shoutcast.byfly.by/
<indigo_grey> но оттуда не играется радио
<indigo_grey> как можно исправить?
<indigo_grey> есть тут вообще кто нить?
<DimDim>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<Michael72> У меня K3b нерусифицирован почему-то. В каком пакете должна быть его русификация?
<Michael72> http://paste.kde.org/pfa0b6aea
<andrex>  k3b-i18n kde-l10n-ru
<Michael72> Спасибо. Точно, у меня k3b-i18n                           не установлен
<andrex> мертво чет тута седня
<markmx> странная фигня братцы, девайс, нераспознаваемый и не работающий под линуксом, вдруг стал распознаваться, работать правда не начал, но стал распознаваться и получил даже имечко... осталось немного я так понимаю :)
<SergeyIT> test
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> markmx: какой девайс?
<andrex> SergeyIT, бу
<SergeyIT> andrex, )
<markmx> [Raiden]: fushicai usbtv007
<andrex> емае
<andrex> это че за китай
<markmx> именно
<markmx> :)
<SergeyIT> markmx, неправильный смайлик (. Нужен с узкими глазами
<markmx> есть плачущий... он как нельзя подходит
<[Raiden]> к сожалению к твтюнеру нет удобных программок.  Я делал плейлист для vlc
<andrex> -_-
<markmx> не судьба китайку запустить видать все таки
<SergeyIT> markmx, ругнись, по-китайски... может поможет
<markmx> ну под виндами пашет... значит под линуксами тоже будет работать... хочет она или нет, но будет
<andrex> 以及一塊鐵發揮
<SergeyIT> markmx. во.. перерисуй 100500 раз иероглифы андекса и все заработает
<andrex> вобще помоему йероглифы не практичны)
<andrex> надо по руски молотком пару раз)
<andrex> с
<SergeyIT> andrex, глядя на инет, я бы не сказал, смайлики - это начало новых иероглифов
<andrex> элементарь ось чтоли попробовать...
<l-ectrik> Привет всем
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Вопрос есть. В терминале в кде перестали работать комбинации клавиш
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: В настройках прописаны, но не работают ничерта
<tagezi> l-ectrik: в кком терминале?
<l-ectrik> Ну в кде он называется konsole))
<l-ectrik> эмулятор
<tagezi> l-ectrik: а система у тебя какая?
<l-ectrik> кубунту
<tagezi> неожидано )
<l-ectrik> tagezi: в смысле?
<tagezi> ну, понятно что не xubuntu
<l-ectrik> ))) 12.04
<tagezi> короче, у меня всё раьботает
<tagezi> я пошёл дальше учить
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: Завтра мб посмотрю. Спать пора мне.
<Geka27> ребята, помагите прикрутить принтер на минту 15 не хочет работать,дрова вроде поставил
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-25
<indigo_grey> доброе утро всем
<indigo_grey> есть сайт http://shoutcast.byfly.by/
<indigo_grey> но радио с него не воспроизводится
<indigo_grey> в винде все ОК, но не в убунту
<indigo_grey> как можно исправить?
<indigo_grey> есть кто живой?
<tagezi> всем привет
<indigo_grey> ghbdtn
<indigo_grey> привет
<tagezi> с днём рождения )
<andrex> а фз я таким удодством не пользуюсь
<andrex> потому что не открывается этот сайт у мну)
<indigo_grey> народ кто нить может с радио помочь?
<indigo_grey> вымирли все?
<indigo_grey> вымерли все?
<l-ectrik> А что с радио?
<tagezi> мамонты?
<andrex> а ни у кого твой забугорный радио сайт не форкает
<andrex> вот и молчим)
<tagezi> да он свалил
<tagezi> f xnj pf cfqn nj&
<tagezi> а что за сайто?
<andrex> http://shoutcast.byfly.by/
<andrex> он еще вернется)
<tagezi> это внутрений сайт сети
<tagezi> а он тупит по страшному )
<l-ectrik> У меня работает без проблем
<tagezi> если вернёться пусть провайдеру звонит
<l-ectrik> Скачал плейлист и в плеер забил
<tagezi> l-ectrik: ты откуда?
<l-ectrik> tagezi: Беларусь
<tagezi> а провайдер кто?
<l-ectrik> байфлай))
<andrex> бубубу какойто
<l-ectrik> ужасный пров
<tagezi> ну и чо тыт тут ляля? )
<l-ectrik> в смысле?
<tagezi> я же сказал что это внутрений сайт сети, естественно что у тебя работает
<tagezi> а я в финке, и у меня не должон работать ибо нат не пускает
<l-ectrik> так мож у него тоже пров byfly))
<tagezi> вот пусть прову и звонит
<l-ectrik> )) до прова дозвониться день потратить надо
<andrex> ну придет так и скажу, и забаню нафиг чтоб больше не приходил)
<andrex> а то уже раз 3тий с этим вопросом
<andrex> !kvm > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<aleksei`> всем ку
<indigo_grey> подскажите аудио проигрыватель
<indigo_grey> есть кто живой
<indigo_grey> ???
<only_you> indigo_grey: deadbeef
<indigo_grey> не нахожу его в центре
<indigo_grey> кстати, как ты вставляешь мой ник в сообщение?
<baronos> indigo_grey:  вот так
<indigo_grey> а конкретней
<indigo_grey> не могу найти как
<artus> ручками набирает
<indigo_grey> прямо таки
<indigo_grey> скайп на линуксе глючный
<artus> тебе приснилось
<indigo_grey> yt? cxf c hjlbntkmybwtq gjujdjhbnm [jntk
<indigo_grey> ytcrjkmrj hfp dsktnfk
<indigo_grey> несколько раз вылетал
<indigo_grey> кто нить пользуется skype?
<indigo_grey> стоит приложение, как узнать где на компе оно стоит?
<indigo_grey> посоветуйте нормальный аудиопроигрователь
<indigo_grey> что бы и онлайн радио тянул
<andrex> indigo_grey, по поводу своего радио иди к прову
<andrex> !deadbeef
<ubuntuhelp> DeaDBeeF — аудио плеер под системы GNU/Linux. Распространяется под General Public License version 2. см: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/DeaDBeeF
<only_you> indigo_grey: deadbeef, clemantine, amarok
<only_you> для дидбифа ppa добавь
<only_you> его в репах нету, к сожалению
<only_you> ppa:starws-box/deadbeef-player
<artus> andrex, будет повторятцо - бань нафиг :)
<andrex> рнр в ппа уже мертвое как с 10.4
<andrex> ооно
<andrex> ррр
<andrex> artus, это уже го 4й вроде заход, я собиралсо в этот раз банить, тока пока передумал)
<andrex> отсюда его надо качать http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/download.html
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> у меня кстати клементин всё тянет, и радио (радиостанций там уже собрано на любой вкус и цвет) и подкасты и разные форматы файлов
<tagezi> и помоему все популярные плееры, тянут радио
<UNIm95> О чем речь идет?
<AlexGluck> есть какое нибудь приложение вк для линукса, а то в браузере проц хавает жутко
<tagezi> приложение вк?
<tagezi> вконтакте?
<AlexGluck> +
<tagezi> там можно настроить сообщения и помоему новости
<tagezi> правда я тыщу лет назад это делал
<tagezi> AlexGluck: а чо тебе от контакта нужно?
<tagezi> планктону твоему сидеть?
<AlexGluck> новости и сообщения (не через хмрр)
<tagezi> ну, с++ тебе в руки
<AlexGluck> я спросил есть ли готовый софт?
<tagezi> нет
<AlexGluck> а запустить приложения для андройда на убунту можно? Как?
<artus> зачем?
<tagezi> AlexGluck: нашёл тебе способ новости контакта и сообщения не через xmpp http://happywitch.ru/catalog/products/Hrustalnye_shary/
<tagezi> сам не проверял, но должно сработать )
<artus> AlexGluck, а можно фломастером закручивать саморезы? как ?
<AlexGluck> вот надо вам троллить:(
<tagezi> это ты тролишь.. как тебе не через xmpp если сконтакте только через него и отдаёт
<AlexGluck> хмрр с 31 августа закрывают
<AlexGluck> в вконтакте
<artus> и че?
<artus> убунта прекратит свое существование ?
<artus> :)
<tagezi> ну, потому что они там что-то своё придумали.. жди пока апиай откроют
<tagezi> а дотого момента покупай шары )
<AlexGluck> :'(
<tagezi> лан, всем до встечи
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/159158-1.png
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.10.9; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 3.11-rc6.
<SergeyIT> test
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<indigo_grey> подскажите, как научить клементин понимать кирилицу?
<only_you> теги в utf-8 спасут тебя
<SergeyIT> отправить в школу
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: твои шутки как всегда не решают задачи.
<[Raiden]> indigo_grey: Да, нудна конвертация тэгов в утф. В гугле масса рецептов.
<[Raiden]> нужна*
<indigo_grey> а конкретней, что бы не копать весь гугл
<[Raiden]> indigo_grey:  есть гуи программы типа easytag , там можно или...
<indigo_grey> а в самом плеере?
<indigo_grey> может плагин какой есть
<indigo_grey> ?
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install python-mutagen
<[Raiden]>  find / -iname "*.mp3" -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -e CP1251 --remove-v1
<[Raiden]> я не знаю таких плагинов.
<indigo_grey> ок, а путь для установки слементина по умолчанию, для воспроизведения интернет - радио подскжешь?
<indigo_grey> куда он встал?
<[Raiden]> в линуксе файлы раскладываются по задачам, в разные папки. Найди в синаптике или муон-сюит пакет и просмотри содержимое
<[Raiden]> либо читай про ключики dpkg для просмотра пакета
<[Raiden]> в /usr/bin запускной, остальное в разных папках
<indigo_grey> ок, тогда какой файл запускающий?
<indigo_grey> что бы на него сослаться
<only_you> зачем тебе ето?
<[Raiden]> /usr/bin/clementine
<indigo_grey> поменял плеер, радио не цепляется автоматом
<indigo_grey> хочу выбрать прогу
<indigo_grey> по памяти с виндой
<indigo_grey> указываешь запускающий файл
<indigo_grey> при выборе
<baronos> Он че типа ярлык хочет замутить?
<[Raiden]> есть кстати команда для поиска в $PATH , which clementine
<Kyshtynbai> шо, опять про радио?..
<indigo_grey> папку я нашел
<baronos> Radiotray лучший
<indigo_grey> теперь файл для ссылки ищу
<only_you> при віборе уже есть список софта
<only_you> не нужно никаких путей
<indigo_grey> у меня нет
<Kyshtynbai> что нет? which нет?
<[Raiden]> как создавать ярлыки - не ко мне. Зависит от де. В моём так же как и в винде.
<baronos> У него вроде кеды))
<[Raiden]> я не слышал
<l-ectrik> indigo_grey: Установить пакет libtag1-rusxmms это по поводу кириллицы
<baronos> Да он уже два дня тут рассказывает одно и тоже
<only_you> зачем путь к исполняемому файлу я так и не понял
<only_you> в аудиоплеере File-Open URL
<only_you> как-то так
<AlexGluck> как называется консольный скринсейвер по типу матрицы?
<[Raiden]> only_you: Я в общем плохо понял про радио
<only_you> та я тоже
<only_you> indigo_grey: а для начала лучше почитай книжку немного на тему пингвина, что бі не задавать глупіх вопросов)
<indigo_grey> на тож и канал, что бы спрашивать
<indigo_grey> есть сайт с радио, мышкой по ссылке, выскакивает запрос что делать с файлом, в чем открыть
<only_you> скачай файл
<indigo_grey> хочу поставить клементина, что бы по умолчанию открывал
<only_you> и открой в плеере
<l-ectrik> indigo_grey: что за сайт?
<indigo_grey> а смысл качать
<AlexGluck> Спаcибо нашёл cmatrix
<indigo_grey> http://shoutcast.byfly.by/
<l-ectrik> )))))
<l-ectrik> Белорус?
<[Raiden]> 1. Я не знаю  как сделать что бы радио по умолч открылось клементином - с этим на форум. 2. можно просто пополнять список радио:
<indigo_grey> ага
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0825/h_1377456684_6854292_d5dd15d7b0.png
<only_you> не коннектит
<l-ectrik> Скачивай список в конце сайта ссылка на файл
<only_you> [Raiden]: еретик)
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], твои картинки тоже задач обычно не решают )
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: случается. Но я отвечал что бы помочь, а зачем ты - не ясно. Петросян и на ютубе есть.
<only_you> все же на кеді приятно смотреть
<jlewka> всем привет)
<AlexGluck> ку
<Kyshtynbai> Поцоны, что почитать по sql? а то от орейлевской книжки learning sql у меня моск бушует. Может, что попроще есть?
<AlexGluck> лучше орейли
<AlexGluck> другие издательства хуже выпускают документацию
<Kyshtynbai> да я в курсе, что орейли лучшие.
<Kyshtynbai> но вот данная книга как-то имхо неудовлетворяет.
<AlexGluck> ябы на твоём месте поел
<Kyshtynbai> я тока что поел.
<AlexGluck> сделал перерыв и ещё раз перечитал
<Kyshtynbai> хыхы. ну вариантю
<AlexGluck> у тебя оперативка переполнилась:)
<Kyshtynbai> возможно :) .
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], в некоторых шутках есть доля истины
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: )
<jlewka1> млин...  называется делать было нечего.... второй раз за днь восстонавливаю убунту на ноуте=\
<[Raiden]> Стив о Linux в 2001 году: "Linux — это рак, который передается всей интеллектуальной собственности, к которой прикасается".
<only_you> видимо, он linux и gpl попутал
<tagezi> SergeyIT: тут?
<SergeyIT> тут
<tagezi> SergeyIT: мои сегодня ездили по грибы, набрали 2 корзинки белых за час, наверное... )
<tagezi> я ваще столько белых разом не видел )
<tagezi> правда они по джепеес за грибами ходят.. у них места отмечены, они приходят, собирают и валят.. не ищут ничего
<SergeyIT> tagezi. у нас хуже, за 2 дня где то 200 штук на 4 человека и червивость большая
<SergeyIT> и народу много в лесу
<SergeyIT> сухо и тепло
<tagezi> ну да, сухо..
<tagezi> если так будет дальше, я на следующие выходные тестю дом докрашу, наконец
<tagezi> будет красивый
<SergeyIT> сочувствую (
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: а что за тема на скрине выше?
<[Raiden]> qtcurve с презетом под вин8. Сек
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты опять тут скрины раздаёшь без меня )
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Wineight+style+qtcurve?content=159159
<[Raiden]> tagezi: )
<SergeyIT> да еще и под вин8
<tagezi> не, чото она меня не прёт
<tagezi> если бы там плитками всё было, можно былобы побаловать.. а так.. лучше уж мой светофор
<AlexGluck> как спалить удалённый компьютер?
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: в плане?
<AlexGluck> вывести из строя железо как?
<AlexGluck> физического доступа к компу нет
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: вбрось в него отвертку
<UNIm95> там винда?
<AlexGluck> там нескок ос
<AlexGluck> несколько*
<UNIm95> под виндой можно опасные параметры биоса дать или прошить кривым
<AlexGluck> как?
<AlexGluck> прошить я понял, как биосом рулить из под винды?
<UNIm95> запустить утилиту прошивки биоса подсунув кривой биос
<AlexGluck> ругнётся и не станет прошивать:(
<UNIm95> С чего бы?
<UNIm95> правильно надо чексумму поправить
<UNIm95> и все радуйся
<AlexGluck> а если на компе линь?
<AlexGluck> как убить железо?
<UNIm95> l-ectrik:  Да тут
<AlexGluck> ?
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: под линем вроде никак
<artus> AlexGluck, у тя обострение перед первым сентября? портфель собрал уже?
<AlexGluck> мне вообще то 22
<artus> а мне 865 , и че?
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: объясни причину необходимости уничтожения компа
<AlexGluck> ты пьян?
<artus> я трезв
<AlexGluck> есть сервак в офисе, ну полное г. не тянет вообще. начальство говорит что пока этот работает менять не собирается
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: что на серваке?
<artus> AlexGluck, п.2.3 п.2.11 правил, завязывай
<AlexGluck> терминалка на винде
<UNIm95> + каким хреном на серваке несколько осей
<AlexGluck> линь терминалку ставят и настривают параллельно
<AlexGluck> готовятся к проверкам
<UNIm95> там в виртуальных контейнерах
<UNIm95> ?
<UNIm95> кстати винчестеры какие? от сеагейта?
<AlexGluck> нет, диск разбили хубунту 12.04 поставили и пока днём работает на винде ночью настраивают линь
<AlexGluck> все харды вд
<AlexGluck> да и замена харда не поможет решению вопроса
<UNIm95> дайка параметры железа
<artus> слоупоки не умеют настраивать линь в виртуалке?
<AlexGluck> 4 гб озу, интел е2830, мать хз какая сокет 775, хард вд 500 гигов
<UNIm95> AlexGluck:  еще опиши что сервак делать будет и длячего?
<UNIm95> тогда как вариант можно оптимизировать ось или сделать имитацию тормозов сервака
<AlexGluck> терминальный сервер, браузер, офсный пакет
<AlexGluck> человек 10 где то сидятодновременно
<AlexGluck> он и так тормозит, жлобы скупятся
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: проц этот:
<UNIm95> http://ark.intel.com/products/53674/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E7-2830-24M-Cache-2_13-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI
<UNIm95> ?
<UNIm95>  AlexGluck: если этот то поставь оперативки.
<AlexGluck> ахахах нет этот https://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&ved=0CEgQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fark.intel.com%2Fru%2Fproducts%2F30785%2FIntel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E6850-4M-Cache-3_00-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB&ei=4XUaUsqWNoTv4QSy4oF4&usg=AFQjCNGJk1V0CqS0ViHHFANwo8RGtjEQHQ&sig2=ywUt4E7J8hCYQ_fNIecmEA&bvm=bv.51156542,d.bGE
<AlexGluck> http://ark.intel.com/ru/products/30785/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E6850-4M-Cache-3_00-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB
<AlexGluck> вот
<AlexGluck> чё то я тупанул
<Denver79> сервер openVPN кто то ставил? с дроида не пускает
<Denver79> MGMT:Got unrecognized command>FATAL:Error: private key password verification failed
<Denver79> P:Error: private key password verification failed
<Denver79> P:Exiting due to fatal error
<Denver79> Process exited with exit value 1
<UNIm95> Denver79: тебе черным по белому:  MGMT:Got unrecognized command>FATAL:Error: private key password verification failed
<Denver79> знать бы ещё что он это говорит и почему
<artus> private key password verification failed в переводчик слабо засунуть? :)
<UNIm95> Denver79: https://www.google.ru/search?num=100&newwindow=1&safe=off&site=&source=hp&q=MGMT%3AGot+unrecognized+command%3EFATAL%3AError%3A+private+key+password+verification+failed&oq=MGMT%3AGot+unrecognized+command%3EFATAL%3AError%3A+private+key+password+verification+failed&gs_l=hp.3...908.908.0.1686.1.1.0.0.0.0.128.128.0j1.1.0....0...1c..25.hp..1.0.0.2J-gekyFLFg
<UNIm95> уй
<UNIm95> сорри
<tagezi> у артуса чо сегодня кофе отняли? )
<artus> кстати да, надо глянуть есть ли :)
<Denver79> ну и фигли то значит ) я же ему на дроид положил те сертификаты и ключ
<artus> и ? а в дроиде небось пароль на импорт просит, да?
<Denver79> нет - я же те файлы скопировал ему на флешку - просто указал их
<artus> как бе файлы они разные есть :)
<artus> кючи как зовутцо?
<Denver79> ca.crt client1.crt client1.key
<Denver79> ta.key ещ’
<artus> в основные тип ты чего выбрал?
<artus> а ваще для дроида pscs12 генерить с паролем самое оно
<Denver79> cthnbabrfns
<Denver79> сертификаты
<AlexGluck> приятных снов
<AlexGluck> cyjd
<artus> Denver79, сгенерь через ./build-key-pkcs12 и будет у тя один ключикфайлег который работает безвариантов )
<Denver79> а он хуже по шифру?
<artus> не, к томуже он для импорта пароль просит. тобиш никто не воспользуется даже если сольют с телефонки
<artus> просто для венды он неудобен по причине того что надо через пароль сертификат авторизировать)
<artus> а для телефонки самое то
<UNIm95>  (ノÒ益Ó)ノ彡┻━┻
<UNIm95> Всем видно нормально?
<artus> аааа, у меня комп сгорел , тычтонаделал нигодяй
<UNIm95>  artus:  всего лишь бросил стол
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-18
<tagezi> утра )
<Sergey_IT> раннего
<OnkelTem> петух только вот прокричал, да\
<AlexGluck> Всем доброго дня, Столкнулся с проблемой меню скайпа в трее, оно полностью не отображается. стоит xfce
<AlexGluck> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=248499.0
<AlexGluck> http://youtu.be/ijOB07RU0Ao
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: может проблема в skype tab?
<AlexGluck> Меню такое независимо от по которое запускаю
<AlexGluck> чистый скайп или скайптаб ситуация одна
<UNIm95> Тогда хз
<AlexGluck> Только что заметил магию: Если открепить панель снизу и переместить наверх то меню открывается без проблем. Даже если после перетащить его вниз и закрепить снова внизу проблем так же не возникнет. Но после перезапуска скайпа история по
<only_you> http://ua.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40400 вендекапец
<mayday> ей давно капец
<only_you> у вас в параллельной реальности спид и рак уже научились лечить?
<OnkelTem> Ну вот, убежал человек, я не успел ((
<OnkelTem> Хотел ему скайп положить
<OnkelTem> Кому скайп положить?
<OnkelTem> Набигайти! )
<tagezi> е*
<OnkelTem> s/и/e/g тогда уж
<tagezi> жесть, я так, совершенно случайно, научусь грамоте )
<OnkelTem> и разучишься узнавать стеб
<tagezi> стёб я давно перестал распозновать
<tagezi> некогда )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-19
<UNIm95> Хай. Маленький вопрос по поводу chroot.
<UNIm95> chroot как изменение начального каталога относиться ко всему?
<UNIm95> Если я делаю chroot для пользователей ftp то пользователи могут заливать файлы только в /путь/chroot
<|rapidsp|> ну в фтп вроде же не чрутом делается
<Sergey_IT> а попробовать, не?
<GriefNorth> UNIm95: правильно ли я понял, вы хотите, чтобы пользователи могли заливать и бродить только внутри определенного каталога?
<UNIm95> GriefNorth: да. и уже все настроил
<GriefNorth> если это так, то необязательно чрутить, достаточно будет просто указать каталог как домашний и правильно выставить на него права
<UNIm95> |rapidsp|:  понятие chroot применимо и к фтп
<andrex> вобще зачрутить мона все че угодно но эт скорее в целях безопасности делается
<UNIm95> GriefNorth:  при настройке vsftp понятие chroot немного отличается от chroot системы для восстановлени
<GriefNorth> UNIm95: ммм???
<GriefNorth> при чем здесь восстановление системы ?
<UNIm95> GriefNorth: хотя я неверно написал.
<UNIm95> Я раньше был знаком с chroot только как с механизмом восстановления системы.
<UNIm95> теперь понял для чего и как это используется в общем виде и где это искать в сервисах
<GriefNorth> UNIm95: окей
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<andrex> тагезя)
<tagezi> угу, оно самое )
<tagezi> andrex: ты вообще куда линяешь каждый день, так стабильно? )
<andrex> гуляю)
<tagezi> загуливаешься )
<tagezi> а я себе винду починил.. почти
<tagezi> как можно было сделать такую тупую, неповоротливую систему
<andrex> фи таким быть
<tagezi> и чо на ней весь мир сидит?
<andrex> нада винду ломать всегда а не чинить
<andrex> мазахисты же)
<tagezi> а почему милиция не работает, есть же закон о запрете пропаганды секс меньшинств )
<andrex> да они сами подсели
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.16.1; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 3.17-rc1.
<UNIm95> tagezi:  так это только перед детьми
<UNIm95> и то только в некоторых странах
<UNIm95> Кстати. как можно быть столь сильно оторванным от реальности: http://habrahabr.ru/post/233213/ ?
<tagezi> дебиан уже можно установить из под винды? ) у него свой вуби появился? ))
<tagezi> win32-loader называется.. блин вот он мазахизм чистой природы )
<UNIm95> tagezi: у тебя инвайт на хабр есть?
<tagezi> не
<tagezi> UNIm95: и надеюсь никогда не будет )
<UNIm95> tagezi:  из-за таких постов?
<tagezi> когда только всё начиналось, было интересно, а сейчас каждая школота начитавшись и укурившись какой-то хрени туда лезет
<tagezi> там что не пост, так только напоржать
<tagezi> а коменты нечем не лучше чем на лоре или опеннет
 * tagezi ненавидит винду
<tagezi> я начал ставить в 8 часов по москве... ещё только второе обновление устанавливается, а их наверное будет ещё штуки три небось
<UNIm95> tagezi:  а ты ее на VM ставишь или как?
<|rapidsp|> в последних обновах говорят косяки
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а что такое винда? (
<|rapidsp|> индийская ось такая
<|rapidsp|> или индейская... не помню
<andrex> ну точно не индейская
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, я её восстанавливаю для тестов
<tagezi> поповоду обнов, так вроде из сняли с зеркал
<tagezi> лан, я ребут
<Sergey_IT> не понял, кто он... ребут какой-то (
<andrex> походу последний ребут был
<Sergey_IT> винда его добила
<UNIm95> andrex: и Sergey_IT запило
<UNIm95> зацепило*
<andrex> кто здесь O_O
<UNIm95> andrex: я
<andrex> аа ну тода понятно, фух
<UNIm95> andrex:  А что не так?
<andrex> UNIm95: да норм все)
<UNIm95> andrex: А что это ты с собой сделал?
<andrex> а фз
<andrex> ногу отгрыз)
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> 10 часов переустанки винды простив 20 минут убунты
<tagezi> я даже не знаю чего скачать...
<tagezi> кубунту работае намного шустрее чем это поделие американского империализма
<andrex> ухтыжмедь
<tagezi> andrex: да я бы просто ломом по пальцам бы дал разрабам винды
<andrex> гельятина спосет мир
<andrex> а
<Sergey_IT> изверги... нет чтобы просто пристрелить
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: обойдутся, пули на них ещё тратить
<andrex> дешевле просто задушить
<tagezi> урки марать
<tagezi> а лом в хозяйстве потом пригадиться )
<andrex> купить перчатки и все) не утащить у уборщицы
<andrex> а лом дорого стоит
<andrex> кризис как никак
<belkinsa> Hello, is your LoCo still active?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-20
<NuclearScrewdriv> Есть кто?
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<NuclearScrewdriv> В общем такая проблема. В КС под вайном чёрные полосы по бокам, максимальное разрешение - 1024x768 (при разрешении на ноуте 1366x768). Проблему решил, добавив разрешение 1280x720 через xrandr, теперь всё вроде норм... но!
<NuclearScrewdriv> xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1280x720_60.00 ничего не делает. Точнее - остаётся стоять разрешение 1366х768 и кс запускается с глюками.
<Sergey_IT> это игра?
<NuclearScrewdriv> Кто-нибудь знает решение данной проблемы? sudo не помогает - всё равно остаётся стандартное разрешение. Тем не менее в параметрах системы его можно поменять, но тогда нельзя будет поставить через xrandr разрешение 1366х768 - будет ставиться 1280х720. При эт
<NuclearScrewdriv> ом 640х480, 800х600, 1024х768 ставятся нормально (через xrandr).
<NuclearScrewdriv> Да. CS 1.6.
<NuclearScrewdriv> Дело в том, что свободные аналоги CS не подойдут - сервак держу кс на дебиане.
<NuclearScrewdriv> Ок, спрошу на форуме.
<tagezi> piyavking: чо в москве савсем хреново с инетом?
<tagezi> andrex: может его забарить? )
<tagezi> он всё равно сото там настраивает, и ему не до общения ))
<Sergey_IT> лучше запаскалить
<DrStannum> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-21
<tagezi> утра
<andrex> дня
<andrex> а не забанить ли нам тагезю)
<andrex> в три часа ночи пишет)
<tagezi> andrex: ну, я посмотреть что у тебя нет |off и написал
<tagezi> если бы был, то я бы подумал что ты спишь, и написал бы пару раз )))
<andrex> понятно все с тобой)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-22
<^DEMOSS^> Великой и ужасный снова тут ))
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^:  так я никуда и не уходил.
<tagezi> ская на вас нет
<[Raiden]> ку
<tagezi> re
<JustGuest> тут живые есть?
<tagezi> интересно, что он вкладывал в понятие живые?
<tagezi> или он думает что в сети только зомби? )
<tagezi> JustGuest: ты тут в зайчиков решил поиграть?
<JustGuest> во, спасибо что ответили, а то я думал ирка не отвечает, всё лысо и голо
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-23
<blast_> hi gues
<blast_> на русском можно ?
<blast_> есть ток ?
<blast_> кто *
<Sergey_IT> !ask > blast_
<ubuntuhelp> blast_, please see my private message
<blast_> how read private message ?
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<blast_> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: утра )) раннего
<Sergey_IT> утра
<tagezi> как убунту может ограничить коналы связи на роуторе?
<tagezi> ну типа автоматом
<tagezi> подключаешься и на тебе.. половина устройств больше не может подключиться )
<Sergey_IT> сделай из компа роутер и делай
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: писать долго )) https://plus.google.com/108229524813632510859/posts/1TN9fwdTwTR
<gaalex> tagezi: нат на роутере проверь
<gaalex> и ipшники посмотри на всех машинах
<tagezi> ну я так и сказал, что настройки нужно проверять
<tagezi> скорее всего намудрил что-то, а пеняет на убунту
<tagezi> ipшники, только в том случае если они выдаются не автоматом, а привязаны.. но тогда не будет ограничения по подключениям
<gaalex> tagezi: сор. я просто только пост прочитал, комменты не видел
<tagezi> ну всмысле все зарегестрированые устройства буду работать по полной
<tagezi> вообще у меня була похожая ситуация, роутер через юсб к ноуту. на вин7 работал зашибись, к убунту (через неделю) пока есть поток (например, музыкальный) всё нормально, нет, обрывает связь через 30 секунд... голову сломал как поправить.. в итоге
<tagezi> забил, поставил потом и работал.. через 2 недели само прошло ))
<tagezi> в период глюков на винде проверял, тоже самое было...
<tagezi> поставил поток*
<JustGuest> Здравствуйте, народ! Хочу разобраться, заметил такую штуку, при обновлении гуёвым обновлятором убунта пытается предложить на LTS системе новое ядро, когда оно релизится, если же поставить xubuntu при подобного рода обновлении предлагает поставить тольк
<tagezi> чо?
<tagezi> какой тольк? о_О
<tagezi> я ваще ничего не понял...
<JustGuest> это мой вопрос не понятен чтоли?
<tagezi> ну
<tagezi> я вообще не понимаю что ты хочешь спросить
<kernel_panic> tagezi: рак мозга? =-O
<tagezi> нет, просто я вторично ротый =)
<JustGuest> вот как обьяснить, давайте по пунктам...
<JustGuest> вот ставишь убунту ЛТС с двд в систему, может неважно что ЛТС, но не суть, вот это всё у тебя стоит, приходит обновление с новым ядром, которое "оттестилось" не в ЛТС версии, и тебе обновлятор предлагает его поставить, ядро мажорной версии, предлагается 
<JustGuest> вот, а вопрос мой такой: за счёт чего в убунте так происходит и где это так настроено?
<tagezi> приходят обновленя ядра
<tagezi> если ты хочешь следующее ядро, которое не входит в поставку, то нужно выставить галочку в настройках источниках, типа чтобы входили программы не вошедшие в релиз
<tagezi> если ты видишь что-то типа 3.13.0-35 , то это не новое ядро, а исправления ошибок
<tagezi> новым в 14.04 будет 3.14., 3.15. 3.16 помоему для 14.04 не собирали
<JustGuest> я не о том
<tagezi> и вообще.. обновляться через гуй, это мовитон и хомячковость, ибо нехрена не видно.. учись пользовать консоль, там предсказуемости намного больше
<JustGuest> я про то, где в убунте это прописано, что нужно предлагать на лтс версии новое мажорное ядро по умолчанию, когда оно собрано
<tagezi> в репах
<tagezi> ты когда смотришь репы, чо новое,оно тебе и говорит, во.. я ядро собрало для тебя, свеженьгое, глючненькое.. обновляй давай )
<tagezi> можешь обновляться, можешь нет
<tagezi> если тебя интерисует где конкретно прописаны испочники, так они в источниках и прописаны, что туда прописал, от туда и прёт это всё
<tagezi> что ещё не понятно?
<JustGuest> нет, в репах этого не написано, потому что соус лист один к одному одинаковый во всех версиях *бунт, а обновления ведут по разному
<JustGuest> я написал, что знаю что моно руками с реп поставить, и можно не поставить и поглядеть в репы можно
<JustGuest> вопрос в том, почему в убунте сейчас так, и где эти настройки прописаны для "автообновлялки"?
<JustGuest> мне интересует где лежат эти строки такого конфига обновлятора, если грубо
<tagezi> у меня ничего само не обновляется..
<tagezi> есть только предложения.. обновления ядра приходят с обновлением безопасности
<JustGuest> хорошо, пусть так, у меня тоже само не обновляет, я говоря про атообновлялку имел ввиду, что оно само запускается и проверяет наличие, но предлагает оно мажорные версии только в убунте, а в остальных версиях *бунт, даже в убунте поставленной с нетинста
<JustGuest> вот отчего зависит это предложение ппри обновлении поставить именно мажорное ЛТС ядро?
<tagezi> не знаю...
<tagezi> есть правило, если тестер по описанию не может повторить ошибку - ошибки не существует =)
<tagezi> у меня нет автообновления, мне ни каких минорных ядер не предлагается, и поэтому я не могу ответить на твой вопрос
<JustGuest> это не ошибка, это просто решение "убунту" так сделать по дефолту
<tagezi> у меня нет такого решения
<tagezi> у меня ничего не обновляеться до минорного ядра
<tagezi> у меня как было 3.13.0, так и предлагается оноже
<JustGuest> я про мажрное говорю, в убунте сейчас мажорное предлагается
<JustGuest> ны, а если там к примеру 3.13.2, после 3.13.0, то это минорные
<tagezi> посмотри галку, которую я тебе сказал выше
<JustGuest> начнём с того, что чтобы это юыло у пользователя он должен поставить себе Ubuntu с образа диска, именно убунту, что с юнити, тогда по умолчанию, если не трогать ничего, то именно так и будет
<JustGuest> *было
 * tagezi рукалицо
<tagezi> если ты намерен обсуждать психическое состояние или умственные способности разработчиков, то тебе не найтот канал ))) почему, вопрос того кто выбрал данную версию с данной становкой, почему ты решил это поставить
<tagezi> если тебе настроить то я сказал где в гуях нужно рыться..
<tagezi> хотя лично я ими не пользуюсь.. только мешают работать
<JustGuest> уважаемый, какая тут психология, это вы что-то пишите непонятное, у кого-то там ставится, у кого-то не так настроено, я не спрашиваю как у кого настроено, и меня не интересует чем руководствовались разрабы, когда сделали именно так по дефолту, меня инте
<UNIm95> JustGuest: не неси херни
<UNIm95> tagezi: прав
<UNIm95> *ты прав
<UNIm95> JustGuest:  По умолчанию инсталлер предлагает скачать апдейты для системы.  Новое, не ЛТС ядро, надо указывать после инсталла.
<JustGuest> новое ядро маркируется как ЛТС, только мажорной версии
<JustGuest> и оно в убунте предлагается при обновлении по умолчанию
<tagezi> номер какой?
<JustGuest> чего
<tagezi> ядра
<UNIm95> JustGuest:  да?
<UNIm95> может у кого-то руки/глаза/дистр  не тот?
<JustGuest> не дистр тот
<tagezi> осталось первое или второе )
<UNIm95> tagezi: его покусал Йода
<UNIm95> tagezi: и заметь, нет запятых.
<UNIm95> tagezi: так что проблема уже найдена.
<JustGuest> а версия ядра предлагается та уже в качестве ЛТС, которая выходила на промежуточной версии, допустим в ЛТС 12.04  приходит ядро от 12.10 уже как ЛТС ядро, потом  от версии13.04  как ЛТС ядро и далее и они предлагаются по умолчанию
<tagezi> номер ядра дай, хватит тут тролить
<JustGuest> кокой номер ядра, который предлагается как новый ЛТС, и кто тут ешё тролит
<tagezi> да, кокой номер тебе предлагаеться в новой версии
<UNIm95> JustGuest:  не неси херни. У меня 12.04. лтс ное с патчем 65
<UNIm95> 67*
<JustGuest> начнём с того, что сперва стоит говорить об этом с тем человеком у кого убунта поставлена с диска Ubuntu 12.04 например, а не какой-то самопал
<JustGuest> меня не интересует у кого как какое ядро стоит
<JustGuest> меня интересует где дефолтные настройки
<JustGuest> я тоже могу остаться на минорном ядре от 12.04 первого релизного лтс ядра
<UNIm95> tagezi: ты сейчас понял его?
<tagezi> все дефолтные настройки, если мне не изменяет память, находятся в /etc/
<JustGuest> но это ведь не меняет того факта, что по умолчания мне предлагается мажорная лтс версия
 * tagezi ушёл преводить мануалы
<JustGuest> и это не у меня такая "ономалия", я спрашивал у остальных так,  они просто не обращали внимания соглашались с тем что прилетело в обновлении, вот и всё, просто у кого спрашивал никто не знает почему так, а то что такое есть это факт
<JustGuest> раньше, к примеру в 10.04 было по дефолту обновления как и во всех бунтах, но потом, с 12.04 ЛТС точно, стало так в убунту-версиях, а остальных лубунту, зубунту и прочих осталось как и было
<tagezi> UNIm95: слушай, ты же админом работаешь?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Угу.
<tagezi> UNIm95: а на декстопах у вас какой офис стоит?
<kernel_panic> еба вы тут все спорите чтоле =-O
<kernel_panic> и вику тоже не читаете?
<kernel_panic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<UNIm95> tagezi: Я сейчас админю немного другое. Но тут в Германии у нас 2010.
<tagezi> мсо? о_О
<tagezi> я думал германия в переди всей планеты
<UNIm95> tagezi: да. Мы частная консалтинг контора. Работаем на много кого. К сожалению у многих мсо. поэтому выбирать не приходиться.
<tagezi> понятно.. вот и объяснение почему немецкое сообщество такое хилое
<UNIm95> Мне лично не нравиться. мсо оно не удобно =(
<tagezi> получается, отсталая бразилия впереди планеты всей )))
<tagezi> ничего, ещё пару лет, и ЛО полностью допилит фильтры
<tagezi> хотя мс начала тупо покупать политиков (
<UNIm95> tagezi: Не совсем. У всех дома ОО/ЛО.
<tagezi> UNIm95: слышал про Мюнхен, первый бургомистр выдал пенки?
<UNIm95> + прога для заполнения налоговых декларации кросплатформенная.
<UNIm95> tagezi: Мюнхен в 700 км и вообще вся Бавария не входит в состав Германии
<UNIm95> Это локальная шутка. как и то, что города Билефельд нет.
<tagezi> ну, мне геграфия европы плохо пока известна (( я в основном по россии катался
<tagezi> ну, локальные шутны можно понять только прилично прожив там )
<UNIm95> Да ничего. я географию России не особо знаю.
<tagezi> это примерно как Серёга говорит: "поеду съезжу в пригород Питера, отдахну"
<tagezi> и кактит в финляндию )
<tagezi> катит*
<UNIm95> У финнов нет ущемления русского языка? Может скоро Финляндия станет как Крым?
<tagezi> да, фины уже задумываются об этом...
<tagezi> на прошлой неделе поступил приказ в МВД разобраться с двойным гражданством
<UNIm95> kernel_panic: так я про это же и говорил.
<UNIm95> Видимо челокен не понимает что мажорная версия это 3.* а не 3.2.0-*
<UNIm95> человек*
<tagezi> да человек всё понимает, просто тролит
<tagezi> версия тут вообще не причем
<tagezi> сам вопрос: "почему у всех кто поставил как я, вот такая хрень. увас такой хрени нет, потому что вы ставили никак я"
<tagezi> всё остальное, просто попутать
<kernel_panic> UNIm95: ткни меня носом
<kernel_panic> че ты там говарил
<kernel_panic> искать мне лень
<tagezi> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<tagezi> эм.. это не теб голи ))
<tagezi> логи*
<tagezi> не помнь уже как подсказка эта вызывается..
<UNIm95> !channel
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='channel'
<tagezi> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tagezi> в правилах есть )
<tagezi> надо будет андрюху попросить что бы написал хелп по подсказкам )
<JustGuest> я не тролю, вот про не понимание в вашем понимании это возможно,  хорошо опустим слово мажорный, но по контекксту-то остальное понятно
<UNIm95> JustGuest: нет.
<JustGuest> я даже пример привёл, что раньше обновлялось примерно так: при релизе было положим, 3.12.52, потом обновление 3.12.56, и так далее то есть 3.12.** остаётся всегда
<JustGuest> а теперь иначе предлагают
<tagezi> почему это только у тебя, а у других всё нормально?
<JustGuest> теперь к примеру вышло 3.12.52, потом по умолчанию предлагают 3.13.** или 3.15.** которое релизилось в следующей не ЛТС версии, и оно протестированное в промежуточной версии уже предлагается при обновлении по дефолту
<JustGuest> цифр конкретных именно какие выходили я не помню, по памяти надо смотреть, но суть такова
<JustGuest> нет у других также
<tagezi> но у меня не так
<JustGuest> поставть убунту с убунто двд и будет у всех ьакже
<JustGuest> Поздравляю)
<tagezi> ну у меня так и стоит
<JustGuest> ну, без изменений вручную, полностью ставиться именно так
<JustGuest> Ubuntu-12.04-LTS только так по дефолту и работает, если ничего не менять специально
<tagezi> интерено, почему у меня всё нормально ставиться
<tagezi> и работает по дефолту нормально
<JustGuest> мне тоже интересно, но скорей всего вы стебётесь
<tagezi> да не, я просто тоже хочу такую фичу, но вот как её сделать
<JustGuest> в любом случае очевидно что вы не знаете ответ
<tagezi> незнаю, чесно.. я не могу знать то что не могу повторить
<UNIm95> JustGuest:  в 12.04 такого нет. В виртуалке с 14.04 сейчас вывод uname -r до апдейтов 3.13.0-32, апдейты предлагают 3.13.0-35
<JustGuest> вот если тут было бы хотябы человек пять с убунтой 12.04 с момента первого её рализа, ещёбы мжно былоб посмотреть у них какие стоят ядра
<UNIm95> JustGuest: то есть я не считаюсь?
<JustGuest> это даже в википедии написано про убунту, что ЛТС есть другие ядра ЛТС
<tagezi> да, есть.. но никто из не впаривает по умолчанию
<tagezi> кстати https://plus.google.com/102983315617826788630/posts/BxqimPW16L3
<tagezi> класный баг )
<UNIm95> tagezi: лол. А точно косяк в ОО? а не в cupsd?
<tagezi> ой, блин, можно было прямую скинуть ))
<JustGuest> "Версия ядра Linux[48], ПО УМОЛЧАНИЮ и доступные при обновлении: 12.04 LTS Precise Pangolin ядра 3.2, 3.5, 3.8, 3.11, 3.13"
<tagezi> UNIm95: я думаю мы этого не узнаем )
<tagezi> JustGuest: и чо?
<JustGuest> и то, ято они по умолчанию предлагаются
<JustGuest> *что
<tagezi> я могу себе мате на 12.04 поставить, это что значит что мне его впаривают?
<tagezi> у меня не предлагаются.
<UNIm95> JustGuest: Ты читать умеешь?
<JustGuest> нет не значит, но мате вам не предлагается обновлениями убунты по умолчанию
<tagezi> не, только писать )
<tagezi> мне и ядра не предлагаются по умолчанию
<UNIm95> там написано что по умолчанию 3.2 и можно обновить до 3.5, 3.8, 3.11, 3.13
<JustGuest> а мне и всем остальным предлагаются
<tagezi> всем остальным это тебе, тебе и тебе?
<tagezi> я вот что думаю.. так как тут нет компетентных людей
<JustGuest> нет, понятно что можно, но во всех остальных бунтах будут предлагаться по умолчанию версии 3.2.** ядер далее до конца жизни этого ЛТС, и только в УбунтуЛТС по умолчанию предлагается 3.5, потом 3.8, а из реп в ручную можно поставить что угодно
<tagezi> можно написать сообщение на форум, там народу больше, у многих тоже ещё 12.04 стоит, они возможно смогут объяснить твои проблемы
<JustGuest> это не проблема, это "фича" Убунту версии, я просто хочу понять где это настроенно по умолчанию,
<JustGuest> вот и весь вопрос
<tagezi> вот тебе и подскажут, где это настроено
<JustGuest> то есть на канале нет настолько знающих людей тут и никогда не бывает?
<tagezi> да
<JustGuest> Спасибо, за честный ответ
<kernel_panic> tagezi: че нада?
<tagezi> да не, не чо.. промахнулся
<tagezi> глаза уже в кучку (
<kernel_panic> прими упроин
<kernel_panic> tagezi:
<tagezi> думаю просто спать иногда нужно, и всё будет хорошо
<tagezi> а то я уже даже русские буков от английских иперестаю различать
<kernel_panic> значит уже принимаеш и предыдущая доза действует досих пор тогда завязывай с упорином
<Hillarion> Всем привет
<gaalex> из какого пакета утилита enconv?
<tagezi> gaalex: enca ?
<tagezi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/enca/filelist
<gaalex> ty. сейчас поставлю)
<Dreamdrawer> Здарова народ!
<Dreamdrawer> Возможно ли разбить жесткий диск, если убунту уже поставил? Т.е. отделить раздел не переустанавливая систему?
<Dreamdrawer> Куда копать?
<Dreamdrawer> Переформулирую: задача разбить загрузочный жесткий диск.
<UNIm95> Dreamdrawer: можно но лучше так не делать
<Dreamdrawer> а какие могут быть последствия? Чем это вообще лучше не делать, из терминала или какой-то спец. прогой?
<gaalex> Dreamdrawer: потеря данных
<Dreamdrawer> а как расшарить папку?
<Dreamdrawer> Для доступа из под винды.
<Dreamdrawer> Установил самбу. Что дальше?
<tagezi> настроить
<tagezi> Dreamdrawer: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba
<Sergey_IT> можно через самба админа
<UNIm95> А через ПКМ не работает?
<Sergey_IT> не всегда
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-24
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/106923825141830351763/posts/fHjGLoAhz8q
<tagezi> скаждым днём всё круче вопросы =))
<tagezi> утра всем )
<UNIm95> tagezi:  лол
<UNIm95> это к сообщению о вопросах
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<^DEMOSS^> ты все еще тут
<tagezi> я вот не понимаю, вот зачем люди ставят убунту, если у них логика отсутсвует полностью? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть убунту == логика. windows != логика?
<tagezi> а в виндовсе они как-то способны уживаться без знания логики
<tagezi> у них же всё равботает изкаропки, кроме того что не работает и не способно работать, но на это они привыкли забивать просто
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/102686092518885197545/posts/ZHKzneh3Gv8
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/117986073065899301244/posts/BjegeqCvhjV
<tagezi> две самых популярных новости в сообществе, за последний месяц
<tagezi> я вот только не понимаю, народ деградирует, или я просто раньше внимание не обращал на всё это?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Все гораздо хуже.
<tagezi> что хуже то может быть?
<User____> Суп. Могу ли я здесь узнать о Ubuntu OEM recovery?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User____> ОК. Купил ноутбук ASUS, несколько раз пользовался заветной кнопочкой F9. Заметил странную вещь: иногда некоторые мои настройки не сбрасываются на значения по умолчанию. Так, установленные раскладки клавиатур и время оставались кастомными,
<tagezi> ктонить пробовал уже утопического коня с рогами?
<tagezi> чо там нового, акромя ядра? )
<Sergey_IT> глянь на форуме
<UNIm95> tagezi: Как обычно. Ядро, иксы, юнайти, дрова
<tagezi> каноническая иксы пилит?
<UNIm95> Нет
<tagezi> я думал они уже ничего кроме своего мира не пилят
<UNIm95> просто уже новые иксы есть
<UNIm95> их и интегрируют
<UNIm95> пока мир/вейланд не лопилят.
<tagezi> да?. я с этими перводами вики, скоро вообще отстану от жизни (
<UNIm95> На дистры между LTS версиями можно не отвлекаться
<UNIm95> только если у тебя новое железо
<tagezi> ну, да.. я наверное и не буду себе миноры ставить, меня всё тут устраивает, а свежий совт из ппа можно доставить при необходимости
<UNIm95> До этого надо дорасти.
<UNIm95> Потом человек слазит с тестинга и прочего.
<tagezi> чото я попробовал с минорами между 12.04 и 14.04 дружить.. как-то мы не сошлись характерами )
<tagezi> до этого, да чего?
<UNIm95> До стабильного софта, надежного железа, отсутствия лишних экспериментов.
<tagezi> у меня вариантов не много, мне либо из гита собирать, либо из ппа ставить.. с гита я обычно только для тестов ставлю.. для работы и контроля качества локализации обычно ппа.. за пару дней всёравно всё не обшарить, проще во время работы
<UNIm95> Можешь подставить сюда любую область жизни.
<UNIm95> А что тебе надо?
<tagezi> ну, ЛО, как пример
<tagezi> его приходиться постоянно из гита подтягивать из теста.. но ставить глюкалово для работы не охото..
<UNIm95> Это да. Но для этого лучше мучать ппа
<tagezi> хотя 4.3 мне нравиться очень.. потому из ппа его и поставил )
<UNIm95> так как пока соберёшь офис, запакуешь в деб
<tagezi> да 8 часов )
<UNIm95> может часов 5-6 пройти.
<UNIm95> Сколько,
<UNIm95> ?
<tagezi> хотя если раз собрал, то пересборка обычно быстро проходит
<tagezi> ну 5-6 это если у тебя памяти много и ядер куча.. поставил и спать ушёл.. или ты гпу юзаешь, тогда можно и побыстрее даже
<tagezi> я например сплю отрывочно, 2-3 часа сплю потом работаю.. получается что у меня комп занятой постонно.. я отдаю 1-2 ядра и он там тихо себе шуршит
<UNIm95> tagezi:  А какой проц и RAM у тебя.
<tagezi> i5, 4 гига
<UNIm95> Ноут?
<tagezi> alexmlw: тыдыщь
<tagezi> UNIm95: да
<UNIm95> какая модель и5?
<tagezi> до нормальнго компа ещё не дорос )) хотя очень хочется
<tagezi> чтоб я помнил можель проца
<alexmlw> tagezi, у
<tagezi> alexmlw: сеть настраиваешь, закрывай клиент окончательно
<UNIm95> tagezi: а на ноуте не написано?
<tagezi> а то блин, достало, прыгают тут всякие
<tagezi> UNIm95: стёрлось уже всё ))
<alexmlw> tagezi,  ясно
<mbnt> Вау
<tagezi> и тебе досвидание )
<mbnt> я типа в IRC чате?
<UNIm95> Стационар с парой моников и RAID Вещь
<UNIm95> mbnt:  нет. Тебе это кажется.
<tagezi> да я себе хочу стационар с теслой.. что бы не ждать )
<UNIm95> tagezi: Лучше даже амд а не nvidia
<tagezi> тогда будет побоку на временные рамки
<tagezi> UNIm95: а у амд есть что-то подобное как тесла?
<mbnt> UNIm95, отличненько тогда
<UNIm95> Во-первых FireGL и другие профи карточки. У амд для десктопов очень даже неплохие видюхи. Даже с открытыми дровами.
<tagezi> ну, я не играю.. мне нужна карточка для математики
<UNIm95> Но вот в ноут нужен чистый интел
<mbnt> господа, скайпом пользуетесь?
<tagezi> нет
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: а чо дебиан не юзаешь ? Зачем тебе убунта ?
<UNIm95> А OpenCL не нравиться?
<UNIm95> mbnt: да
<tagezi> |^DEMOSS^|: а какя разница? у меня и то и другое работает.. просто чайников с убунтой больше, дебианщики умный народ,им помогать не нужно
<mbnt> UNIm95, а иконка скайпа на панельке как реанимировать..
<UNIm95> mbnt:  У тебя не отобразилась иконка скайпа но он запущен?
<mbnt> UNIm, ага
<UNIm95> mbnt: выйди из скайпа, проверь что его нет в процессах и запусти заново.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, нравиться.. просто тесла заточена именно под расчеты, она как видео карта почти бесмысленна, зато для паралельных вычислений она делает из компа маленький суперкомп
<mbnt> а вайбер ушел в левую сторону на панель выполз... только не справа, как положенно, а слева.
<mbnt> как бы, под кнопкой даши )
<tagezi> а там уже всёравно что пользовать куду или опенсл
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: КУДУ
<UNIm95> tagezi:  куда закрыта,
<|^DEMOSS^|> Закрыта, но помойму, нвидиа куда прогрессивней чем амд
<UNIm95> +3к тупо на дробилку? которую могут дропнуть для линуха в любой момент?
<|^DEMOSS^|> Тем более , что в связке с интелом они божественны
<tagezi> ну зато у них апай нормально проработан
<tagezi> разве для разработчиков дистр платный у куды?
<|^DEMOSS^|> Для девелоперов они вроде все дают бесплатно
<tagezi> вроде под линух там было закрыто но бесплатно
<UNIm95> 3к я про телу
<UNIm95> теслу*
<tagezi> тесла да.. дорогая
<mbnt> катушка?
<tagezi> но оно реально того стоит
<mbnt> 0о
<UNIm95> Вроде не просто так собирают bitcoin фермы на радиках
<UNIm95> mbnt:  Погугли nvidia tesla
<tagezi> если нужно обрабатывать вероятности , то куда помоему чамое то
<UNIm95> А что именно ты считаешь?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну я смотрел последний раз около года назад, собирал комп, чото меня амд не впечатлил.. может что-то поменялось, нужно погуглить
<UNIm95> Пока смотри поколение HD7***. R* пока не готово.
<tagezi> да я разное считаю, когда что придётся.. восновном по просьбе жины.. всякие там опционы, мантекарла, вероятности для экономике
<UNIm95> Кем работает твоя жена?
<tagezi> она учиться )
<tagezi> просто она себе такие задачи выставляет, что мама не горюй
<UNIm95> Ты вроде в Финляндии живёшь?
<tagezi> ну да.. жена учиться в ЛУТе
<UNIm95> ЛУТ==??
<mbnt> тесла зверь...
<tagezi> лаппееранский технологический университет
<tagezi> на финансиста, специализируется на возобновляемой энергетике
<UNIm95> Возобновляемая энергия говно. Пока солнечные панели не начнут улавливать >60% всех излучений от солнца они бесполезны.
<tagezi> вообще моделирование это очень интересная вещь, если не упрощать всё до уровня второго класс школы для дебилов
<|^DEMOSS^|> http://www.nvidia.ru/object/tesla-server-gpus-ru.html омномном
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, я стобой спорить не буду.. хотя я другого мнения )
<alexmlw> tagezi, чем производишь расчеты?
<|^DEMOSS^|> UNIm95: Стой, а разве до 87% не собираются догнать батареи на органике ?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Когда я учился еще дома один из преподов доходчиво объяснил почему оно фигня
<|^DEMOSS^|> Самсунг сделала гнущиеся и прочные дисплеи, но и эта отрасль исследования имеется
<tagezi> UNIm95: преподы имеют свою точку зрения, это их мнение, и им с ним жить, не нйжно на себя брать такой тяжкий груз )))
<tagezi> на сегодняшний день батарей стали дешовыми, и достаточно эфективными, что бы запросто сделать зелёный дом
<tagezi> кроме того, это всё развивается очень быстро, и то что дыло правдой пару лет назад, сейчас прошлый век
<UNIm95> |^DEMOSS^|:  там ловят 87% энергии одной частоты солнечного спектра. А солце жарит нас от тепла до ультра фиолета. Если придумают материал который это улавливает и его производство не будет токсичным то панельки будут хорошими =
<tagezi> всего 5 лет назад 10 меговатный ветрогенератор был сказкой, а сейчас он уже в производстве
<tagezi> alexmlw: пока на калькуляторе )) ибо с видео на интеле, считать что-либо не возможно )
<alexmlw> )))
<UNIm95> tagezi: Собери себе что-нибудь в корпусе Bitfenix prodigy
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: У меня в проекте зеленый дом с генератором водрода и кислорода на солнечных батареях а в качестве высокоэффективного генератора энергии - газовая турбина на водроде. Выхлоп дает горячую воду, второй контур и третий - теплый пол и теплая крыша (
<|^DEMOSS^|> анти-обледенение)
<tagezi> UNIm95: кстати, сейчас уже в разработке есть дополнялка к солнечным батареям, которая тепло напрямую в эл энергию тянет, правда там кпд ещё низкий, но всеравно
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: типа элементов пельтье ? ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: а изготовление? проблемы современных панелей в токсичности их производства.
<tagezi> не помню.. технические вопросы не совсем ко мне, я информатик-экономист )
<|^DEMOSS^|> UNIm95: панелей на органике ?
<tagezi> UNIm95: да, но они всёравно выгоднее по токсичности чем угольные и газовые электростании
<UNIm95> |^DEMOSS^|:  а какие животные производят ток? от света?
<tagezi> |^DEMOSS^|: водородная  бомба - классная вещь, если чо, то и антитеррор
<UNIm95> tagezi: про газ готов поспорить. при сгорании газа получается очень хорошая смесь углекислого газа и воды
<tagezi> я как-то не очень люблю идею водородных двикателей.. чото на меня не прёт.. особенно при любви разработчиков косячить
<UNIm95> СО2 перерабатывается деревьями.
<UNIm95> а воду можно и выпить.
<tagezi> UNIm95: да, но мы его сейчас столько выбрасываем, что бедные деревья обжираясь не успевают это всё сожрать
<UNIm95> tagezi: если бы было все так мы бы УЖЕ задохнулись бы.
<Sergey_IT> 87% это термодинамический предел кпд
<UNIm95> Так как мы все еще дышим переработка СО2 укладывается в рамки выброса.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну накопление просихот не разом, и не равномерно
<|^DEMOSS^|> UNIm95: ничо, скоро помрем)
<|^DEMOSS^|> UNIm95: или это достанется следующему поколению
<UNIm95> tagezi: CO2 тяжелее воздуха, но нет долин полных CO2
<UNIm95> |^DEMOSS^|:  я больше верю что начнётся 3-я мировая.
<tagezi> например, если находиться в непроветревоемом помещении, то со2 не накопиться мгновернно, но булет потихоньку возрастать, и почуствовать нехватку кислорода можно будет только через какое-то время.. проблемма в том, что у Земли, нет форточки
<tagezi> для проветривания
<UNIm95> причем ядерная
<UNIm95> Есть такая форточка у правительств.
<mbnt> я не понял, по вычислительной способности один тесла типа равен серверному кластеру?
<mbnt> что за чудодевайс такой
<tagezi> ну, небольшому )
<tagezi> маааленькому )
<UNIm95> Запрет на перемещение гражданского авто транспора.
<mbnt> ))
<tagezi> так я и говорю.. штука атас )) стоит 3 к
<mbnt> зелени?
<tagezi> угу
<mbnt> :-)
<|^DEMOSS^|> В 2013 году компания Sharp создала трёхслойный фотоэлемент размером 4х4 мм на индиево-галлий-арсенидной основе с КПД 44,4 %
<UNIm95> mbnt:  это маркетинговый ход. На практике он гораздо ниже.
<tagezi> |^DEMOSS^|: да дофига интересных вещей есть.. только часть из них не выгодно производить
<|^DEMOSS^|> mbnt: но она чертовски, нет... ОНА ДИКО мощная !
<UNIm95> |^DEMOSS^|:  создали панель на чертовски редких материалах. Которые добыть и очистить то еще искусство.
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: да, на хабре была аналитическая статья\
<tagezi> хаб только поржать как аналитический ресурс.. вообще не понятно что они курят
<|^DEMOSS^|> UNIm95: угу, заметил. на хабре была статья про производство и эффективность... Читал когда-то.
<mbnt> UNIm95, все равно, девайс наделает много шума, если дойдет до геймеров ))
<tagezi> нафига он геймерам?
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: не скажи, иногда полезные вещи пишут
<UNIm95> mbnt:  да нифига он не наделает. Это число дробилка.
<tagezi> mbnt: у них не увсех даже выход есть на монитор
<|^DEMOSS^|> mbnt: это чисто для математики и физики
<|^DEMOSS^|> mbnt: никавких игрушек
<mbnt> tagezi, не факт, что софта не будет для нужд "основного потребителя"
<tagezi> игры - зло )
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: Кстати да, пойду в варфейс поиграю
<tagezi> mbnt: основной потребитель - это ресёчеры и инстетуты )
 * UNIm95 отошёл на 15-20 минут.
<mbnt> |^DEMOSS^| , ну тогда физику частиц в прорисовывать в варфейсах всяких там ))
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: Я даже не догадывался что юни такой головастый
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: но и в твоей голове много интресных знаний и информации :)
<|^DEMOSS^|> mbnt: не путай рассчет и прорисовку
<tagezi> мне очень редко на хабе что-то интересное попадаеться, чаще всего если интереная статья,  то гдето накосячили... раньше, когда всё начиналось, было много интересного материала
<|^DEMOSS^|> У меня для физики стоит GTX 260 OC  а для графики GTX 680 4GB
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: e nt,z rjvgm.nth c rfrjuj ujlf &
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: e тебя компьютер с какого года ?
<tagezi> эм..
<tagezi> 95
<|^DEMOSS^|> О_О как же тебе повезло
<tagezi> да.. я помню 95 винду очень хорошо..
<mbnt> |^DEMOSS^| : так то, расчет  поважнее будет, сервер меньше тупит - юзеру вычислителю приятней.
<|^DEMOSS^|> У меня с 2005 только появился, но истиную ценность я осознал только в 2007 году
<mbnt> а у меня сервер на Pentium III - 500мгц
<tagezi> для сайто пойдёт )
<|^DEMOSS^|> mbnt: а у меня кластер из двухпроцессорных платформ )
<|^DEMOSS^|> а для сайта - атом
<|^DEMOSS^|> MariaDB + (nginx+apache2) = хорошая производительность
<mbnt> |^DEMOSS^|: ничего, я себе куплю проц на 800 мгц
<mbnt> чтоб было завидно всем )
<|^DEMOSS^|> mbnt: у меня даже в CISCO PIX 506 e проц на 733 МГЦ стоит )
<tagezi> блин, сейчас станции собирают на Квадро + тесла )))
<mbnt> ну вот, а у меня уже почти что 800 )
<tagezi> ваще.. чо они на них делаюь то? )))
<mbnt> а серваку Тесла шикарный помощник то?
<tagezi> 640 к русских стоит )
<mbnt> для хоста, к примеру
<mbnt> ну если не учитывать обращение к накопителям.
<|^DEMOSS^|> mbnt: -_- ты про что
<|^DEMOSS^|> Ты хоть прочти немного инфы о технологиях
<tagezi> нафига на хост теслу и квадро?
<tagezi> ты чо онланй 3D MAX гонять собираешься в многопользовательском режиме?
<mbnt> |^DEMOSS^|: я про домашний хостинг ))
<|^DEMOSS^|> Тесла - это не заменаЦОПЭ - Тесла - это вычислительный модуль, который потребляет ресурсы системы на произведение своих рассчетов
<|^DEMOSS^|> Таже рам \ хдд \цопэ \ пожираются им
<mbnt> эм... надо будет пошерудить прикрыте маркетингом истины Теслы
<|^DEMOSS^|> общая программа может нагрузить модуль рассчетом чкакого-либо процесса, затем собрать итог и визуализировать его во что-либо
<mbnt> |^DEMOSS^|: то есть, грубо говоря, Тесла это "костыль" ЦПУ ?
<|^DEMOSS^|> допустим самое популярное - это рассчет физики движения молекул воды в пространство объемом 1х1х1 при движении шарообразного тела внутри объема со скоростью 10 см в минуту
<mbnt> забавно
<|^DEMOSS^|> mbnt: тесла - это отдельное рассчетное устройство, модуль в системе, Система загружает модуль данными и задачами , которые поставляет пользователь, итог работы модуля опять обрабатывается системой и выдается пользователю
<UNIm95> |^DEMOSS^|:  чем больше я живу, тум больше понимаю что я совсем тупой.
<UNIm95> А мне всего 23
<mbnt> |^DEMOSS^|: а им можно брутить wifi ?  ))))
<Sergey_IT> все еще впереди - будешь еще тупее
<tagezi> mbnt: там есть ещё одна штура хтрая.. если твои расчеты не паралеляться хотябы на 32 нити, то он для тебя бесмысленный
<|^DEMOSS^|> а теперь представь, что моделируют планету марс и телом в движении - будет корабль с людьми на боту. Нужно совершить посадку
<tagezi> так что только 32 вайфая сразу )
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  насколько?
<Sergey_IT> намного )
<|^DEMOSS^|> Sergey_IT: привет
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ворчун )
<Sergey_IT> здорово
<UNIm95> Звиздец. Обрадовал =(
<|^DEMOSS^|> Sergey_IT: трилион лет тут не был )
<|^DEMOSS^|> UNIm95: ыыы )
<|^DEMOSS^|> UNIm95: он это может
<mbnt> |^DEMOSS^|: а при расчетах движения в космосе учитывается вращение планет?
<|^DEMOSS^|> Ему это как брусок жевачки купить
<Sergey_IT> чушь все это - вот пилот самолета, когда его сажает решает жуткие уравнения - это круто
<UNIm95> mbnt:  и положение планет на орбитах.
<|^DEMOSS^|> mbnt: учитываются все данные - даже движение грунта и роза ветров
<mbnt> озвереть
<UNIm95> mbnt:  просто ради интереса: сколь тебе лет?
<|^DEMOSS^|> угу - тут миллиарды параметров обрабатываются, хотя вводных данных по сравнению с этим на пару порядков меньше
<mbnt> а вот интересно, в космосе нет же точки относительно которой все движется
<|^DEMOSS^|> mbnt: здрасте
<|^DEMOSS^|> Много точек
<mbnt> я не о том )))
<UNIm95> mbnt:  где задашь там и ноль.
<Sergey_IT> была бы точка, можно было бы все перевернуть
<|^DEMOSS^|> Если мы имеем ввиду посдку на марс - то у нас 2 интересующие точки приложения сил. 1 - это космический корабль - вторая это марс
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а центр вселенной? )
<Sergey_IT> которой?
<mbnt> |^DEMOSS^|, ну а расчет сам проводится относительно движения Земли. марса, или солнца?
<UNIm95> |^DEMOSS^|:  Больше. положение Юпитера и Сатурна. Ониже могут неплохо повлиять на курс
<|^DEMOSS^|> Влияние гравиметрических сил на корабль со стороны солнечной системы, влияние со стороны планеты, давление солнечного ветра  и тд
<mbnt> Sergey_IT у вселенной есть центр?
<tagezi> mbnt: блин, заканчивай воспринимать слово "моделирование" как построение самолётиков ))
<UNIm95> mbnt:  на разных участках разная точка отсчёта.
<Sergey_IT> mbnt, центр там, где я нахожусь - если БВ правда
<mbnt> tagezi, на счет самолетиков, это все к Sergey_IT ))
<UNIm95> mbnt:  Сколько тебе лет?
<mbnt> UNIm95^ 27
<|^DEMOSS^|> =)
<|^DEMOSS^|> старше меня на 1 год
<Sergey_IT> я про самолетики не знаю, про пилиотов читал )
<tagezi> младше меня на 10 )))
<|^DEMOSS^|> старше юни на 4
<UNIm95> tagezi:  а жена в универе?
<tagezi> и я в универе )
<tagezi> только в питерском
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: =) (-_щ)
<UNIm95> научные работники?
<|^DEMOSS^|> (-_о)
<tagezi> нет, я на баколавра, она пока на магистра
<UNIm95> Второе?
<|^DEMOSS^|> я вообще со второго курса универа документы забрал
<Sergey_IT> мне, что ли, поступить куда-нибудь
<tagezi> правда у неё уже второй универ.. всмысле третий )
<|^DEMOSS^|> в 2007 году мой универ был отстойным в направлении АСУ
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  тут в Германии у на в группе человек с возрастом за 60
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: давай, а только бубнить уже можешь ))
<Sergey_IT> плохо получается, надо подучиться
<|^DEMOSS^|> тут на работу ходил устраиваться
<tagezi> UNIm95: это нормально, учиться нужно.. как только перестал, начинаешь деградировать
<|^DEMOSS^|> ВО - ХОТИТЕ ПРИКОЛ ??
<mbnt> ага
<Sergey_IT> подожди... отойду подальше
<tagezi> =)
<|^DEMOSS^|> Я ходил устраиваться на работу, ( я переехал в Краснодар ) - и меня проверяли на полиграфе !
<UNIm95> tagezi:  должен сказать что даже отпуск зло.
<|^DEMOSS^|> Это было эпично
<UNIm95> |^DEMOSS^|:  Газпром?
<tagezi> UNIm95: а в лес когда ходить? не, отпуск добро, желательно 2-3 штуки )
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, согласен... даже грибов нет
<|^DEMOSS^|> Я изучил в теории работу прибора и в процессе ответа на контрольные вопросы попробовал использовать свою методику концентрации из детства
<tagezi> UNIm95: в газпроме на полиграфе не проверяют )) там только по знакомству )
<|^DEMOSS^|> Так вот, чувака смутило, что в ответ на то, как меня зовут, полиграф давал кривую
<|^DEMOSS^|> Он спрашивал 2 раза - оба я провоцировал прибор на кривую с долгим возвратом реакции
<UNIm95> |^DEMOSS^|:  Ник перешёл в реальную жизнь.
<mbnt> |^DEMOSS^|, человек со стальными нервами
<Sergey_IT> так разные люди тебя по-разному называют
<tagezi> не, просто человек не умет настраивать приборы )
<|^DEMOSS^|> В конце концов через 7-8 вопросов он снова задал вопрос о том как меня зовут - я чесно ответил что меня зовут дэмосс и я хочу захватить мир и начну с их компании и секретов производства !!!!1
<tagezi> видимо действительно в газпром ходил ))
<|^DEMOSS^|> Это был полный эпический ахтунг, так как прибор даже не дрогнул ( я сцука был дико сконцентрирован!!)
<mbnt> мечты сбываются
<|^DEMOSS^|> я чуть не поплатился за это
<|^DEMOSS^|> Ко мне весь отдел безопасности сбежался и просто тупо не выпускали около часа из той комнаты
<Sergey_IT> дураков учить надо, правильно
<UNIm95> |^DEMOSS^|: Так на работу взяли или послали?
<mbnt> если бы я мог контроллить полиграф, то сжег бы его, потому что ничего я его не контроллирую.
<|^DEMOSS^|> Они реально подумали что я адов парень , потом думали что я шпион , которого учили обманывать полиграф... Короче не взяли меня туда на работу ((
<UNIm95> |^DEMOSS^|: Кстати что за методика?
<mbnt> ахаха
<alexmlw> после такого обязаны взять)
<mbnt> нефиг было обманывать даже полиграф )))
<UNIm95> Куда устраивался?
<|^DEMOSS^|> UNIm95: в детсве меня много чего не устраивало в жизни, но с 6го класса я решил больше не расстраиваться и не расстраивать маму, потому решил контролировать свои эмоции
<Sergey_IT> да взяли его - он теперь нелегалом работает
<mbnt> Sergey_IT: ага, на ту же внешнюю разведку
<mbnt> той же конторы
<tagezi> таджиком? )
<UNIm95> |^DEMOSS^|:  так что за контора и методика?
<mbnt> работать таджиком? )))
<|^DEMOSS^|> Я прочел несколько психологических книг из школьной библиотеки, потом мне в руки попало 12 томов детской энциклопедии и я прочел их
<mbnt> если бы я находясь в детском возрасте прочел 12 томов детской энциклопедии....
<mbnt> я бы на ту работу устроился )
<|^DEMOSS^|> Фишка в том, что я обратил внимание на то, как меня интересует техника и то как человек воссоздает технику по образу и подобию природных вещей - Я начал заниматься сравнением а потом
<UNIm95> mbnt: а что тебе мешает это сейчас сделать?
<UNIm95> mbnt:  та же Аванта +
<mbnt> )))))))
<|^DEMOSS^|> пришел к выводу что человеку тоже есть что почерпнуть из мира природы и из мира техники. В истории говорилось о восточных войнах и их методики контролировать собственные эмоции, чувства и даже биение сердца
<|^DEMOSS^|> Как оказалось позже я нашел информацию о них - это оказалось простая техника медитации и дыхания
<mbnt> |^DEMOSS^|, так а что за работа такая, куда с полиграфом тестируют?
<Sergey_IT> дворником же, чего пристал?
<mbnt> медитация и дыхание не каждый самостоятельно обладеет, как и не каждый в группе, индивидуальные характеристики психики...
<|^DEMOSS^|> Концентируя внимание на нужных ощущениях можно добиться действительно снижения ритма сердцебиения и наоборот - если специально представить какую - либо ситуацию в голове или испытать ( вспомнить) чувство страха или тревоги
<UNIm95> mbnt:  себя можно и на это надрессировать.
<|^DEMOSS^|> То можно добиться выработки адреналина и ускорить ритм
<mbnt> Sergey_IT, на дворника нужен полиграф?
<|^DEMOSS^|> Проводимость кожи и дыхание - это вторичные факторы,
<tagezi> mbnt: не, его выдают )
<Sergey_IT> частоту проца могешь поменять
<tagezi> а размер РАМ? )
<|^DEMOSS^|> Короче. Если во время контролной проверки отвечать на вопросы правдиво - то нужно чтобы реакция на них была слабой
<mbnt> Рам от состояния усталости, динамична )))
<Sergey_IT> mbnt, в некоторых организациях нужен )
<|^DEMOSS^|> Когда хочешь солгать* - тогда нужно немного дестабилизировать состояние ( ослабить концентрацию)
<mbnt> ну я так и понял, чтобы на вопрос "вы хотите захватить власть на планете с помощью безграничных возможностей нашей корпорации?"
<|^DEMOSS^|> Самое тяжелое - это не подавать виду, что ты стараешься себя контролировать - тоесть выдавать внешние реакции ( типа улыбаться на вопросы о сексуальной ориентации и поглядывать с интересом по сторонам)
<UNIm95> |^DEMOSS^|:  Помнишь фильм 11 друзей Оушена? Трюк с иголкой прокатит?
<mbnt> тут сам в себе хрен разберешься. а тут ещё внешнее устройство будет тестировать...
<|^DEMOSS^|> Самая достоверная проверка уровня концентрации и индикатором работы методики - был контрольный вопрос о наркотических веществах
<mbnt> и?
<|^DEMOSS^|> Я пробовал спиды и камень, но ответил нет - мне поставили заметку о том, что это правда
<andrex> бу!
<|^DEMOSS^|> UNIm95: нет - болевой рефлекс изучен и записан как типичный случай обнормальной реакции
<mbnt> мдя..
<|^DEMOSS^|> В общем я графики изучал
<|^DEMOSS^|> Но одно - это смотреть на графики праметрической реакции организма, а совсем другое - пробоватьт спровоцировать нормальный всплеск
<|^DEMOSS^|> До этого я никогда не подвергался проверке прибором, но обманывал парочку штук ...
<UNIm95> Ладно. Я спать. Завтра на работу.
<mbnt> ладно, сверхчеловеки, пойду спать, потому шо не шибко без сна могу обходиться.
<UNIm95> Всем удачи.
<mbnt> И тебе )
<mbnt> снов и успехов )
<|^DEMOSS^|> Все помнят проверку ( медобследование ) чито проходят в больнице ? -  Кардиограмму мне засчитывали странной и я повторно проходил ее, потомцу что успевал за время проверки занизить пульс а помто резко его выстрелить
<Sergey_IT> пошел медитировать..
<|^DEMOSS^|> Завтра скину ссылки на метериал
<|^DEMOSS^|> Когда будут эти двое
 * tagezi ушёл переводить wiki
<andrex> да фу на вас)
<tagezi> andrex: о, у тебя утро уже )
<|^DEMOSS^|> andrex: ?
<andrex> ваще)
<tagezi> нет не он )
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: Есть вопрос
<tagezi> ?
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: Если я очень попрошу и перечислю деньги наперед, есть возможность выслать мне кое-что в посылке с финляндии ?
<tagezi> не
<|^DEMOSS^|> ?
<tagezi> в интернетах полно магазинов, мне тут точно так же всё это нужно заказывать, ибо я в деревне
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: у тебя же жена там
<tagezi> а если я поеду туда где это продаёться, то тебе это в 2-3 раза дороже встанет
<tagezi> это деревня
<|^DEMOSS^|> Блин
<|^DEMOSS^|> я умру без этих волшебных шоколадок с вкраплениями мяты *(
<tagezi> в лаппееранте, 17 тыс человек, магазинов навалом, но они все расчитаны на русских идитов готовых покупать китайское говнище за оигеть какие большие деньги
<|^DEMOSS^|> Когда я жил в петрозаводске, я мог хоть каждую субботу туда гонять за ними... а теперь .... (((
<tagezi> а до хельсинки или савонлины далеко ехать
<|^DEMOSS^|> больше 150 километров
<|^DEMOSS^|> 1500
<|^DEMOSS^|> до санволины было 6 часов езды
<|^DEMOSS^|> Пока товарищ там жил - я тусовался на выходных
<|^DEMOSS^|> Жрал шоколадки горами
<|^DEMOSS^|> Потом он уехал житьв испанию и я ездил только за шоколадками
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: А ты любишь эти шоколадки ?
<tagezi> не
<|^DEMOSS^|> О_О ты не человек !
<tagezi> фазер ещё можно есть, ничего такой
<tagezi> остольное фуфло полное
<|^DEMOSS^|> да н
<|^DEMOSS^|> Ладно
<|^DEMOSS^|> Пойду посреляю с ВФ
<tagezi> так же как и кофе в кафешках.. если хочешь тровануться, добро пожаловать в финку
<|^DEMOSS^|> А то уже опечатываться стал
<|^DEMOSS^|> В консоли чуть таблицу не дропнул
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: Кстати можно еще вопрос
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: Вот сугубо твое мнение... Чтобы ты предпочел для работы... Дебиан, убунту или солярку ?
<tagezi> в тот момент когда ты справшиваешь про задавание вопроса, ты уже задал вопрос )))
<tagezi> слаку я не очень понимаю.. как-то
<tagezi> мне дебиан нравиться, простой, удобный, стабильный
<|^DEMOSS^|> =)
<|^DEMOSS^|> Верно, к тому же он папанька убунты
<tagezi> а если ты про солярис, так я его не щупал даже )
<|^DEMOSS^|> я щупал
<|^DEMOSS^|> чуть не подох от злобы
<|^DEMOSS^|> Но если честно - есть там своя прикольная идеология.
<tagezi> ну, я не админ, а дистры не тётки, так что у меня нет желания перещёпать их всех )
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: Оракуля очень прочно сидит в бизнесс-процессах крупных предприятий, я всерьез задумался об освоении слаки, центы и оракули
<tagezi> а слака то тут причем?
<tagezi> слаквари ни каким боком на предприятиях
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: я как раз таки админ, но сравнение верное - Они все для меня как женщины ( только дебиан - мужиГ )
<|^DEMOSS^|> Я же сказал - у слаки свои приколюшки
<tagezi> ну да.. я как-то не пропёрся
<|^DEMOSS^|> http://lurkmore.to/%D0%A1%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%B0
<tagezi> читал.. как прикол нормально, а по сути ни очем.. не показывает всю мощь отсутствия рабства )
<tagezi> хотя.. если быть честным до конца, то чем дальше, тем меньше важно название дистра..
<tagezi> вообще разница между ними пропадает со временем..
<tagezi> все эти хмячие писки про бубен и пляски, только лишь потому что люди читать не умеют, и думать
<andrex> нет это все тупые линупсойды виноваты, воть
<tagezi> дада, только тупой может называть справку человеком )
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: Что то я пострелял... и решил ночью ... Собрать себе генту
<tagezi> а я тут причем? хендбук нагуглить не можешь?
<|^DEMOSS^|> tagezi: я про то что могу пропасть на пару недель )
<tagezi> какждый аится дурью как он хочет
<tagezi> andrex: завязывай пить по утрам )
<andrex> да вашпе
<andrex> ик
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-17
<tagezi> утра
<just86> msg just86 REGISTER JustReload just86@ya.ru
<andrex> command not found
<just86> привет всем. есть вопрос с монтированием сетевой папки в убунту. объем дискового пространства 30 гиг.я примонтировал сетевую папку в /home/user/win. при копировании в эту папку пишет что недостаточно места. но папка win это папка на другом компьюÑ
<andrex> !255 > just86
<ubuntuhelp> just86, please see my private message
<tagezi> чорт, ну зачем люди пользуются пиджином?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> я ваще не понял че он написал)
<just86> привет всем. есть вопрос с монтированием сетевой папки в убунту
<just86> объем дискового пространства 30 гиг
<just86> я примонтировал сетевую папку в /home/user/win. при копировании в эту папку пишет что недостаточно места
<just86> но папка win это папка на другом компьютере и там 300 гиг свободно
<just86> на убунте стоит owncloud, его надо бекапить раз в день.
<just86> tagezi, это даже не пиджин. это хром
<tagezi> о, точно.. тыже с вебинтерфейса
<tagezi> обычно пиджин так выпендривается
<just86> подскажите, учитывается ли место подмонтированной сетевой папки при расчете общего места на разделе?
<andrex> как мантируеш?
<just86> в фстабе //192.168.1.25/g$/backups /home/adanikhlenko/win cifs credentials=/root/.smbacc 0 0
<andrex> а по этому адресу точно норм переходит? //192.168.1.25/g$/backups
<just86> переходит и содержимое видится
<andrex> потому что мне каэется что не должно быть такого "g$" в виндовс шарах)
<just86> и даже если ручками копировать всё нормально
<andrex> напиши на форум
<andrex> я фз че у тя там)
<andrex> обычно все както так и работает) //192.168.1.1/share /mnt/win_share smbfs username=win_user,password=user_pass,iocharset=utf8,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777, 0 0
<just86> а концептуально, если диск с убунтой 30 гиг, а подмонтированная сетевая папка 300 гиг, будет ругаться на нехватку места или нет?
<just86>  получается я копирую файл размеров скажем в 10 гиг с /var/www в /home/user/win
<andrex> нет
<just86> спасибо
<andrex> у мну рут 40 гигов маучатся терабайтники и ниче не кричит что места переместо)
<kyshtynbai> Пацаны, а как из консоли глянуть разрядность системы?
<andrex> arch
<kyshtynbai> мерси
<kyshtynbai> выдал i686
<kyshtynbai> это я так понимаю 32
<kyshtynbai> ,
<kyshtynbai> ?
<andrex> да
<kyshtynbai> мерси
<tagezi> andrex: он тебя просил разрядность, а ты дал архитектуру )
<andrex> lscpu
<andrex> не вопрос)
<tagezi> в линухе вообще есть команда которая возвращвет разрядность? )
<andrex> я пользуюсь тем что путают разрядность с архитектурой)
<andrex> фз нет наверно)
<andrex> сам сделай)
<andrex> алиас
<andrex> lscpu |grep op-mode
<andrex> но
<tagezi> мне чо делать нечего в этой жизни ))
<tagezi> я и в уме могу соответсвие прокинуть, что нужно ставить )
<tagezi> или что у меня стоит ))
<andrex> а вдруг пьяный юудеш
<andrex> купиш старый пень)
<tagezi> не буду.. я уже 17 лет не пью )
<andrex> и пытацо ставить 64 на него)
<andrex> прикинь попьяни откапаеш гденить 128 битную ось)
<andrex> помню гдет криу души был про 7 винду типо ядро поменябт 128 бит будет итд))
<andrex> в итоге ядро как и было так и осталось хрюндишное
<andrex> с костылями как обычно
<andrex> даже  нтшное
<andrex> или ос2 еще круче)
<tagezi> ос/2 ещё жива вообще?
<andrex> труп помоему
<andrex> с того момента как мс решила забить на ibm
<tagezi> тоесть за полгода до выпуска )
<andrex> угу)
<andrex> нет они чет пыркались даже несколько версий сделали)
<andrex> и все
<andrex> а мс нтшку на ней сделала)
<andrex> как всегда воруют
<andrex> все увсех
<tagezi> ла,  это я знаю
<andrex> щас бы если не они сидели бы мы на милениуме)
<tagezi> у меня в середине 90 фидошница была знакомая, сидела на ос/2, пиарила её )
<andrex> кста он помоему самое удачное из 9x винд
<andrex> ну она классна была по тем временам
<andrex> ифейс картинки)
<tagezi> незнаю, я не пользовал.. я слез на Линух )
<andrex> посравнению с 3x и 9x
<andrex> у ms с фантазией фигово както)
<andrex> ничего своего сделать не могут)
<tagezi> ну, в вин10 пользователю придётся доказыать что он не енот
<tagezi> здорово придумали )
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> ну а как их облачные ключи ещё расценивать? )
<andrex> угу и что у него не спилен ифейс с кде
<andrex> фз)
<andrex> там вобще бакдоров куча следят за нами мсовцы
<andrex> у нас на работе ее завернуть пришлось
<tagezi> это я уже почитал.. вплоть до того что разговоры все через микрофон передаются
<andrex> фстек не пройдет короче и фсбшную проверку
<tagezi> пройдёт, спорим? ))
<tagezi> фсб скажет что не документированых функций нет и всё )
<andrex> ну у нас не прошло
<tagezi> как будто они когданить её рассматривали
<andrex> а мы проверяем для гос наших
<tagezi> даже странно )
<andrex> а там всеравно поставят)
<tagezi> до сих пор все проходили )
<andrex> оно прям лезет
<andrex> обновите ваше говно до 10 вины в трее пишет)
<tagezi> линуха всем, а то понимаешь ли пользуются осью врага, поставляют им секретные сведения )
<tagezi> да, я видел, у жены горит иконка
<tagezi> и не отключить никак заразу
<andrex> а я поставил посмотрел и забил
<andrex> нада виндовый раздер переносить для линя
<tagezi> я не ставил не смотрел и забил )
<andrex> все померло оно
<andrex> если линь не изобретут то не поставлю больше
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> у меня жена на полном серьёзе мне уже говорит что нужно валить на СПО.. сказала чтобы я ей второй системой линух поставил, она будет работать в нём когда не очень критично
<tagezi> хотя смотрели презентацию которую она завтра будет читать в ЛО, там графики едут..
<tagezi> и вайн её версию маьлаба не поддерживает вообще
<andrex> ну есть альтернативы какието)
<tagezi> октавия не имеет симулинка
<andrex> более спецефичные под популярный виндософт
<tagezi> там впринципе даже можно былобы переписать код так чтобы не хныкал.. но у неё нацчник любит красивые запутаные схемки, и заставляет в симулинке пахать
<andrex> найду етерсофтовсую лицензию могу дать)
<andrex> может с ним получше будет
<tagezi> andrex: так они под бугалтеров пилят
<andrex> ну фз а вдрух)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: иконка из трея убирается. И фстек прошел если не ошибаюсь только xp sp2
<andrex> самая забагованая ось)
<andrex> и прошла)
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да ну, у нас весь гос сектор на семёрка и восьмёрках силит
<tagezi> сидит
<tagezi> хп только у савсем нищих стался
<andrex> да проходит не проходит это так для галки
<andrex> никто ниче не соблюдает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чуть наврал http://fstec.ru/normotvorcheskaya/informatsionnye-i-analiticheskie-materialy/823-informatsionnoe-soobshchenie-fstek-rossii5
<andrex> даже запрещают что то всеравно стоит
<andrex> прийдет проверка и все админу и начальнику кердык)
<andrex> правда если админ умный то кердык пользователям
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: есть области где серьезней подходят. Ну подумаешь у чинуши, зам губернатора стоит
<tagezi> это где интересно? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оборонка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оказывается подсуетились https://www.microsoft.com/ru-ru/devcenter/IS/IS1_red.aspx
<andrex> а у нас семерка прошла 8 даже не стали неюзабельно хотя если крипто про придется обновить то на нее прийдется перейти
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: если не секрет, банковская сфера?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> ну хотя там и такое есть
<andrex> минфин
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так вот кто всем ворочает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нарисуй курс по 6 руб за зеленый :)
<tagezi> ты представляешь насколько дорогой жизнь станет тогда? и каким это будет ударом по местному производителю?
<andrex> не курсы мы не рисуем)
<andrex> СБ шники
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а сейчас энергоносители и прочую продукцию выгодней гнать на экспорт. А в стране цены растут и без этого
<tagezi> цены растут медленнее чем курс рубля.. они запаздывают, получается что жизнь в россии дешевле.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот реально, творог и сметана из Белоруссии на полках дешевле чем из хозяйств самой тульской области. Это как называется???
<tagezi> мы с женой комп покупаем в России, получается на 10000 рублей дешевле
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Привезти через 2 границы дешевле чем 50 км в пределах области
<tagezi> это уже ретейлеры накручивают.. и если опустить бакс, то ценник останется тотже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> практически все что у нас производят нуждается в импортных компонентах, сырье.
<tagezi> так хоть нефть дорогая, пенсионерам можно платить.. если и опускать бакс то очень медленно, и когда нефть вырастит, иначе будет опять у нас серилина 90
<andrex> ппц некоторые люди странные, ппц странные)
<tagezi> andrex: что ты как бабка на скомеечке у парадной ворчишь? что тебе опять не нравиться? ))
<andrex> люди мне не нравятся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: привет, брат мизантроп
<andrex> и тебя убьем, не подлизывайся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: скайнет?
<andrex> нит
<tagezi> скайорг =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-WFnjOElwxkM/UpQdOsnIf6I/AAAAAAAAAC8/Dknfz9YJF2Q/s1600/about-robots-firefox-3.png
<andrex> ибитьвсехчеловекаф
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ибить? робоманиак
<andrex> im not robot
 * andrex убивашка человечков
<andrex> воть как к некоторым относится после такого) http://paste.ubuntu.com/12107033/
<andrex> воть кусочег причины моей ненависти)
<andrex> вчера еще страннее было)
<andrex> наркоманы какието кругом
<andrex> @voice
<artemz> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> ку
<SmOkE_RU> ку
<poiuty> test
<ubuntuhelp> poiuty, Есть контакт.
<poiuty> test
<ubuntuhelp> poiuty, Есть контакт.
<poiuty> wow?
<poiuty> как настроить krusader -> чтобы geany сохранял сразу на сервер?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-18
<Scrimmer> tagezi: на 14.04 нету kde 5 :[
<tagezi> и слава богу
<Scrimmer> бука ты
<tagezi> Scrimmer: сколько тебе можно говорить то уже?
<tagezi> я не бука, я бяка :D
<tagezi> баги в компе http://i.imgur.com/WWAeMMp.gif :)
<artemz> всем привет
<tagezi> ку
<masters> хм....страно, глюк проявляющийся в отключении экрана в консоли и в том что система через раз стартовала свыключенным экраном пропал после смены менеджера дисплея на GDM
<artemz> пришло время менять память и генерить сертификаты криптопро
<Scrimmer> tagezi: слушай, тут?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: подскажи, как сделать, чтобы аплет Менеджер запуска приложений открывался по кнопке Win
<tagezi> а я откуда знаю?
<tagezi> я никогда не издевался над системой
<Scrimmer> ты? не издевался?
<tagezi> не, у меня практически все настройки дефолтные
<tagezi> ну, почти все.. местами.. бывает )
<artemz> всё, можно считать эмбарго ввели как я и говорил
<artemz> http://funkyimg.com/i/21dG8.jpeg
<Scrimmer> artemz: какое эмбарго ?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: опять ты
<andrex> нет это я
<andrex> все я
<andrex> я вовсем виноват)
<artemz> Scrimmer: нефтяное очевидно. с ирана сняли, надо же его теперь куда то девать
<Scrimmer> andrex: и ты здесь
<Scrimmer> ладно еще tagezi, но ты...
<andrex> ладно
<andrex> я уйду
<andrex> рас мешаю
<SmOkE_RU> Не уходи, постой
<andrex> з
<SmOkE_RU> Просто поговори со мной
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> всем по войсу )
<SmOkE_RU> Плюсану, пожалуй =)
<SmOkE_RU> Злой дядька у всех забрал
<andrex> угу злой кансерва
<SmOkE_RU> Вспомним, кто что говорил, выше.: - [18:57:46] [andrex] все я
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<SmOkE_RU> Консерва, лиш исполняет чьи то приказы =)
<SmOkE_RU> Но мы то все знаем
<SmOkE_RU> =)
 * andrex ниче не знает
<SmOkE_RU> [19:06:35] • andrex ниче РЅРµ знает
<andrex> вот теперь я буду от тебя шифроватся так
<SmOkE_RU> Я что нибудь придумаю =)
<SmOkE_RU> У сервера наверника есть порт, с нужной кодировкой =)
<Scrimmer> andrex: не ну хорош
<Scrimmer> войсы он удумал забирать
<andrex> это не я
<Scrimmer> ишь, хитрец
<andrex> это кансерва
<andrex> его и ругай
<andrex> я не умею
<Scrimmer> вечно эта консерва не дает мне покоя
<Scrimmer> клята консерва!
<Scrimmer> andrex: зато я сегодня видел кортеж Медведева, а ты нет
<Scrimmer> они тут с Путиным у нас в Севастополе, Медведев вообще проезжал по соседней улице
<Scrimmer> никогда еще не видел такого скопления полиции, военных и гаишников
<andrex> а ко мне галактические правители кланятся ходют а к тебе нет)
<Scrimmer> andrex: вот как надо, а не так как ты
<Scrimmer> на автобусе
<andrex> картеж на автобусе?
<Scrimmer> у тебя картеж автобусов?
<Scrimmer> фига ты, недооценил
<andrex> да нет куда там
<andrex> звездолеты и телепорты только
<andrex> скромные мы
<Scrimmer> и шапочка из фольги ?
<andrex> а как же без нее
<Scrimmer> http://cs4.pikabu.ru/post_img/2015/08/18/5/1439881762_1565685621.jpg
<andrex> задроты
<Scrimmer> пф
<Scrimmer> сказал задрот
<andrex> пойду пересобиру ядро
<Scrimmer> andrex: когда ты у меня во френдах был в стиме
<Scrimmer> как не гляну - андрекс в доту или кс
<SmOkE_RU> Не может быть, я сегодня был в ресторане с Путиным
<SmOkE_RU> Обсуждали будущие планы России
<andrex> в доту не играл ток посмотрел
<andrex> кс мертвый4левый
<SmOkE_RU> andrex го пвп в миде ? =)
<andrex> нету
<andrex> стима нету
<andrex> аккаунта с контрой тоже)
<SmOkE_RU> Как так =)
<tagezi> во флудерасты
<andrex> games-util/steam-launcher
<andrex>       Latest version available: 1.0.0.50
<andrex>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
<andrex>       Size of files: 2667 KiB
<andrex>       Homepage:      http://steampowered.com
<andrex>       Description:   Installer, launcher and supplementary files for Valve's Steam client
<andrex>       License:       ValveSteamLicense
<andrex> да както так)
<SmOkE_RU> Я тебе дам акк =)
<SmOkE_RU> С контрой м дотой, но, вот в кс я уже не играл порядком
<SmOkE_RU> А вот в доту, частенько раков нагибаю на миде =)
<andrex> ну нафиг)
<andrex> я сам не играл уже давненько
<andrex> да а дота не по нравилась)
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<SmOkE_RU> Отмазывайся теперь =)
<andrex> я не умею в нее играть
<andrex> просто поумирать заходжу
<andrex> потом опять спать иду
<SmOkE_RU> А то создали бы команду ubuntu-ru, нагибали бы рачков =)
<andrex> tagezi: на вилы их
<tagezi>  /andrex SmOkE_RU Scrimmer +b
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> лол
<andrex> и тагезю тудаже)
<tagezi> меня то за что? я хороший, я сижу, чай пью и не флужу всякий какой )
<SmOkE_RU> А кто это тут флудить :)
<SmOkE_RU> Т
<Scrimmer> tagezi: бяка
<unusua1> z
<unusua1> ура
<andrex> мдя
<unusua1> Народ помогите если кто знает.
<unusua1> Как настроить dbus так чтобы ubuntu правильно выключилась и  перезагружалась, со всем запросами на сохранение файлов. То есть чтобы  при нажатии кнопки выключение(в графическом интерфейсе) при открытом  например Libreoffice у меня выдавался запрос на сохранение 
<unusua1> А то уже мозг пухнет. Раньшеж не было такого. Быстро вырубается да но неудобно же.
<unusua1> да ну не может быть что никто незнает
<unusua1> всех устраивает что ли что убунта навелосипедила?
<andrex> 15.4
<andrex> ?
<andrex> я фз не встречался с таким вобще
<andrex> ткнул кнопку вылазит сообщение что вырубить или нет или вобще ничего не происходит
<andrex> гдет в настройках питания делается
<unusua1> да 15.4
<unusua1> да просто в старых убунтах было такое. а сейчас например хром вот всегда ругается на то что неверно его завершили.
<tagezi> 15.04 тестовая убунта, что ты от неё хочешь?
<unusua1> и приходится все вручную закрывать а потом убунту стопать что не есть хорошо иначе все ругается что его неверно закрыли.
<unusua1> чего это она тестовая?
<tagezi> патаму что все минорные релизы тестовые, сколько уже раз повторять это?
<unusua1> это кто сказал? что за глупости.
<tagezi> если учесть что убунту вообще их дебиановского экстрима делается, то использование тестовых релизов это геморой по полной
<tagezi> практи как это сказала, именно поэтому у них поддержка полгода
<unusua1> дебиановского сида. и дебиановкий сид это не тестовый репозиторий.
<unusua1> и убунта уже давно делается не с него. они уже своего навыдумывали выше крыши. в дебиане то как раз на сиде так как надо все работает.
<unusua1> но intel сказал что ставь убунту и я поставил. мол на ней с дровами проблем меньше.
<aleksei`> ночи
<tagezi> aleksei`: да спят уже все
<tagezi> и я пошул, хватит
<aleksei`> tagezi, ну сладких снов тебе )
<zmakrus> Доброй ночи
<zmakrus> Может кто поможет с синим зуьом блютусс
<zmakrus> с меня пиво латвийское
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-19
<aleksei`> добрый день
<tagezi> aleksei`: добрый
 * |Bot| says morning
<SmOkE_RU> День добрый
<andrex> суток
<jokerGMM> здраствуйте есть кто нибудь онлайн?
<jokerGMM> помогите мне
<jokerGMM> есть тут кто нибудь
<jokerGMM> ?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<jokerGMM> у меня проблема со звуком на ubuntu 14.04
<jokerGMM> перепробывал все что можно и обновлял и переустанавливал а все без толку
<jokerGMM> драйвер HD intel ICH10
<jokerGMM> если вдруг вам нужны данные из терминала, скажите как их получить и лог я отправлю вам
<jokerGMM> спасибо заранее\
<jokerGMM> 7
<andrex> aplay -l
<andrex> ну приплыли)
<jokerGMM> помогите со звуком в ubuntu
<fasdd> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<IchEsseDichAuf> как запустить шелл без поддержки сети, так чтоб всё, что выполнялось, было изолированно от сети?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-20
<artemz> день добрый
<tagezi> добрый
<artemz> нужен совет...я арендую в германии сервер за 79 евро в месяц, это становится слишком дорого учитывая изменения курса. есть идея собрать аналогичный и поставить на коло в украине в 3-4 раза дешевле. есть смысл?
<UNIm95> artemz: Нет. Хетцнер хорошие серваки за такие деньги дает.
<artemz> UNIm95: это не хетцнер
<artemz> сервак Xeon E3-1270v3 16G RAM 2x1TB HDD. Я посчитал собрать аналогичный выйдет где-то 70-80к рублей.
<andrex> фз если гтов в случае чаго резко выложить тыщ 20 на железку то собирай
<UNIm95> artemz: посмотри у хетцнера. там за такие деньги гораздо более мощные железки есть.
<UNIm95> artemz: https://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex40
<artemz> UNIm95: лол там процессор древний и раза в 2 медленней. плюс хетцнер ставит десктопные убитые диски
<UNIm95> artemz:  хотя нет ECC памяти.
<artemz> короче у хетцнера хуже или так же за эти деньги. у меня задача сэкономить
<UNIm95> artemz: процессор аналогичен твоему зиону. а этот сервак за 50
<artemz> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i7+920+%40+2.67GHz
<artemz> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+E3-1270+%40+3.40GHz
<artemz> отличная аналогичность
<UNIm95> artemz:  я тебе не 920 а 4770 показываю.
<artemz> в любом случае это десктопное железо, поди чей на десктопных мамках. это не подходит
<UNIm95> Черт. за 7 лет производительность только в 2 раза поднялась?
<UNIm95> Я хренею без баяна
<artemz> у новой линейки процессоров она ещё меньше возросла. на уровне топов тех лет
<tagezi> новые проци вообще режут как хрензнает что
<tagezi> нафига их только делают?
<artemz> Intel XEON D-1540 новая замена E3-1270. бенчмарк только 11890, не далеко от 8800 попугаев у 1270 ушли.
<SmOkE_RU> artemz, А чего у тебя крутится на серваке то ?
<artemz> SmOkE_RU: сборки проектов, сайтов, хостинг артифактов, хостинг deb репозитариев, управление внутренней инфраструктурой, jenkins, vpn
<SmOkE_RU> Жость
<SmOkE_RU> Тогда я понимаю, не желание брать что-то десктопное :)
<artemz> ещё gitlab и redmine
<artemz> тестовые среды дл docker-hosting
<artemz> тестовые среды для биллинга и его модулей, OSGi репозитарий для биллинга, ещё сайт биллинга будет
<SmOkE_RU> ))
<artemz> тестовые среды больше всего грузят, т.к там постоянно что-то ставится-переустанавливается-загружается
<SmOkE_RU> У меня всего 1 проект на раилсе =)
<tagezi> поставь ещё туда сервер загрузки тонких клиентов и синхронизацию пользовательских папок )
<tagezi> странно что у тебя вообще всё это тянет как-то
<artemz> у меня нет тонких клиентов, а синхронизацию делаю, да. на syncthing
<artemz> нормально тянет.
<tagezi> у TDF на сервере сайт, гирит, вики и справка.. сервера бновлений и сборок все вынесены.. и то по 6-10 секунд ждёшь пока страницы обновятся
<tagezi> это далеко не нормально
<tagezi> хотя хозяин барин
<artemz> значит так настроен сервер, возможно с дисками что-то или старые и медленные
<artemz> SmOkE_RU: у меня проект докер-хостинг будет поддерживать сайты на рельсах, могу твой захостить)
<SmOkE_RU> Спасибо за предложение)) Но проект пока что сИкретный))
<artemz> SmOkE_RU: напиши систему мониторинга эвентов из заббикса и других источников на рельсах, с уведомлениями по смс и звонку. многие бы даже заплатили
<artemz> мы сейчас используем opsgenie.com, приходится дофига платить
<artemz> ещё с graylog бы интегрировать, вообще шикарно
<SmOkE_RU> Написать это не про меня
<SmOkE_RU> А вот мои програмисты могут))
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-21
<Scrimmer> andrex: слушай
<Scrimmer> а raiden вообще жив ?
<Scrimmer> я уже волноваться начинаю
<Scrimmer> tagezi: опять ты
<andrex> он в другой сети и еще на дабере
<Scrimmer> andrex: смотри мне
 * andrex бобо
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-22
<Scrimmer> andrex: .
<aleksei`> день добрый )
<Scrimmer> да где ж он добрый то
<Scrimmer> andrex молчит, райдена нету, tagezi бяка
<andrex> Scrimmer: ты чаго быкуешь?
<tagezi> andrex: да он просто желает бан получить на месяц
<andrex> ок, устроим
<Scrimmer> во-во, главный забияка проснулся
<llorephie> o_o
 * andrex какраз думал кого бы забанить)
<andrex> а тут злой фортошник)
<Scrimmer> andrex: сам ты фортошник
<Scrimmer> у мну форточка только в виртуалке, во!
<llorephie> Арчеводов тут не бьют? ._.
<Scrimmer> llorephie: только андрех может забанить
<Scrimmer> он злой
<Scrimmer> ребзя, подскажите, kde5.3, dolphin - у меня сортировка идет так: сначала русские папки/файлы, потом английские
<Scrimmer> как изменить порядок english -> russian
<Scrimmer> спасибо
<andrex> фз
<andrex> ))
<andrex> наверное порялок сортировки изменить
<andrex> или они по алфавиту идут? а не в обратном порядке?
<Scrimmer> andrex: да сортировка обычная, беда лишь в том, что сначала шёл русский язык, а потом инглишь
<Scrimmer> в итоге там Параметры - Главное - Правильная сортировка по номерам - убрать галочку
<Scrimmer> и всё, вы восхитительны
<Leagnus> привет!
<Scrimmer> привет мой юный друг
<Scrimmer> Leagnus: расскажи, как тебя дела? что тебя беспокоит? хорошо ли работает твоя система?
<Leagnus> та вот с флешки хочу установить Арч. Тока винда под рукой есть.
<Leagnus> а у тебя?
<Scrimmer> у меня всё хорошо, мой лучший друг andrex помог решить все вопросы с моей системой
<Scrimmer> Leagnus: и в чем проблема установки арча с флешки из под винды ?
<Leagnus> как её бутовой сделать?
<Leagnus> в FAT32 что ли форматнуть
<Scrimmer> universal usb installer тебе поможет
<Scrimmer> качаешь, выбираешь образ, и он сам тебе сделает ее бутовой
<andrex> cat iso > /dev/флешка
<Scrimmer> у него проблемсы, он с винды
<Scrimmer> как ты не понимаешь?
<andrex> вот и не понимаю)
<andrex> что такое винда?
<Scrimmer> как ребенок, ей богу
<Scrimmer> я думал ты сурьезный дядька
<Leagnus> винда - это такой паразит
<andrex> Scrimmer: иди пиво пей, и индусов троль)
<llorephie> rufus, если UEFI :)
<Scrimmer> ну ты чего, я же не пью :[
<llorephie> andrex: пиво.. А, сегодня суббота >_<
<Leagnus> ну опять UEFI, когда же это кончится...
<Scrimmer> хотя к чёрту, сегодня и правда суббота, в столе чипсы и арахис, пива не хватает
<llorephie> А меня с него прёт ._.
<Scrimmer> andrex: го пиво пить
<andrex> я не пью
<andrex> вобще
<andrex> и воду тоже
<Leagnus> через капельницу?  =-O
<Scrimmer> еще скажи что и мясо не ешь, и вообще солнечным светом питаешься
<Scrimmer> тогда я в тебе в конец разочаруюсь
<Scrimmer> и ничего не сделаю
<Scrimmer> вообще ничего
<Scrimmer> Leagnus: как я его дерзко так, а?
<Leagnus> не, ну это конец света: на ноуте нет индикатора сексуальной активности
<Leagnus> т.е. активности HDD
<Leagnus> придётся продавать
<Leagnus> ни у кого ноги не мёрзнут?
<Scrimmer> тебя чето не в ту сторону понесло
<llorephie> мёрзнут. Ночью =_=
<llorephie> С комаров
<llorephie> А что?
<Leagnus> ну вот: загрузился с флешки на проклятый UEFI и мне:
<Leagnus> device did not show up...
<llorephie> Ни на убунте, ни на арче не было траблов с UEFI (вот SecureBoot бы ещё прикрутить...). Люблю свой леново :D
<Leagnus> дык у мну тожа Lenovo
<Leagnus> а чё инсталяха Арча словом "dual" заканчивается?
<llorephie> 2 разрядности на одном iso
<Leagnus> типа гетеро?
<Leagnus> шучу
<llorephie> Угу
<Leagnus> не: типа БИ
<llorephie> Ну, лого как-бэ намекает
<llorephie> Что и бинарниками упарываться можно, и сборкой пакетов с правкой билдов придётся заморочиться xD
<Leagnus> чё-то я не понял: загрузился с флешки удачно (арч)
<Leagnus> А вот в консоли что писать, чтобы инициировать процесс установки арча?
<llorephie> Либо по гайду, либо подключаешься к интернетам и через скрипт с гитхаба
<llorephie> WiFi: wifi-menu, Ethernet: dhcpcd
<Leagnus> скрипт?
<llorephie> sudo pacman -Sy git; git clone https://github.com/helmuthdu/aui.git --depth 1; cd aui; ./fifo.sh (или ./fifo)
<Leagnus> пасибо
<llorephie> После ребута - lilo выполнить
<llorephie> Если будет и дальше лень читать вики
<Leagnus> а чё рекомендуют 100 Мб раздел отдельно для загрузчика?
<Leagnus> по мне, так это много
<andrex> ну поставь 30
<andrex> или еще меньше
<andrex> там всеравно файлы меньше метра помоему
<llorephie> У меня 512мб
<llorephie> Для груба обоины =_=
<Leagnus> а, ну если обои....
<aleksei`> dtxthf
<aleksei`> вечера
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<llorephie> вечера
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, все работаешь?
<Sergey_IT> что то народу прибыло... скоро в школу видать
<andrex> :D
<andrex> Sergey_IT: тебе то еще в дедсаду куковать)
<Infra_HDC> первый разъ в первый классъ
<Sergey_IT> я ваще в отпуске и мозг выключил
<Sergey_IT> и я во 2-м классе уже, однако
<andrex> +1 отпуск
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-23
<Scrimmer> andrex: утречка тебе
<andrex> Scrimmer: сам ты утреча
<andrex> 3 часа дня
<Scrimmer> ах да, ты же далеко
<llorephie> Утречка
<llorephie> [2]
<Scrimmer> ребят, подскажите норм прогу для скриншотов с возможностью вылить на imgur для убунты ?
<andrex> perl
<Scrimmer> а можно чота попроще
<andrex> есть на питоне)
<andrex> есть расширения для хрома или фф
<andrex> Scrimmer: http://imgur.com/tools
<andrex> http://ksergey.com/page/screencloud-bystroe-i-udobnoe-sozdanie-skrinshotov-v-ubuntu
<Scrimmer> нифига не быстрое
<Scrimmer> но удобное
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<llorephie> xfce4-screenshooter под убунту разве не приехал с Imgur?
<andrex> а фз я его не юзаю
<andrex> всмысле xfce
<teddyp1cker>    
<llorephie> ._.
<[Raiden]> ну как вы тут?
<llorephie> Вечер воскресенья. Я слакаю и жду запланированного т/о =_=
<llorephie> ночью блин
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<[Raiden]> ук
<tagezi> q
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тебя тут ребёнокискал
<[Raiden]> не мой!
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> ктож тебя знает ))
<tagezi> он достал тут ныть, куда ты пропал .. так что ))
<ovo2451> есть кто живой?  )
<Sergey_IT> нет
<ovo2451> ох алилуя. я таки настроил
<Sergey_IT> тогда спать
<ovo2451> в смысле спать? вот так сразу без череды глупых вопросов?
<Sergey_IT> ну так задавай
<ovo2451> ага шутник
<ovo2451> граждане юнити можно привести к внешнему виду win 7 ? Ну там одна панель внизу, и куча иконок на раб столе?
<[Raiden]> можно, надо поставить кде
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> т.е. нельзя
<[Raiden]> ovo2451: юнити в общем-то гном3 почти полностью. Ты можешь доустановить гном, сделать ег ос 1 панелькой. Ну или там, взять сессию юнити, зайти в настройки компиза и отключить плагин юнити. У тебя пропадут панели. И можно сделать автозапуск сторонн
<[Raiden]> ей.
<[Raiden]> в общем как-то так +-
<[Raiden]> наслаждайся бесполезным творчеством ))
<ovo2451> а в кде можно настроить поведение иконок как в винде? Ну тоесть если я их добовляю по одному, то они считаются отдельными виджитами. А отдельные виджиты вроде нельзя выровнять по сетке. А если добавить виджет просмотр папки и напихать иконок уже в него, вÑ
<[Raiden]> уже в него, в�
<[Raiden]> клиент у тебя плохой, портит сообщения длинее 255 символов
<ovo2451> pidgin
<[Raiden]> вроде можно.
<ovo2451> А если добавить виджет просмотр папки и напихать иконок уже в него, всё ок но он имеет фон.... что немного бесит
<[Raiden]> когда я пользовался, значки можно было произвольно вешать. Н осча 5 кде могли что-то изменить
<[Raiden]> 50 на 50. Я не могу сказать
<ovo2451> их можно произвольно вешать, но вот как их выровнять по сетке
<[Raiden]> А.. Надо подумать
<ovo2451> Блин вообще наверно надо было начать с вопроса, стоит ли сейчас юзать linux как домашнюю систему... или дать ещё время марку пока поддержка win7 не прекратится
<[Raiden]> а у меня в винде програмка фенцес о тстардок, она как раз рисует под значками фон ка кв кде с виджетом папки.
<[Raiden]> т.е. мне наоборот понравилось
<[Raiden]> ovo2451: как-то так можно выровнять https://yadi.sk/i/vKuh7jJuicdAQ
<[Raiden]> удачных экспериментов я спать
<ovo2451> чёт я такой менюшки не находил
<[Raiden]> Нужно сначала вид стола переключить из по умолчанию в режим папки. Ну т.е. получается стол как в винде и вот с такой меню
<[Raiden]> https://yadi.sk/i/UoH9bcTYicdG8
<[Raiden]> всё
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-22
<UNIm95> всем привет.
<UNIm95> Возник вопрос. Как называются карточки видеозахвата на английском? и есть ли подобное не для встроенного (PCIE) а внешнего применения?
<UNIm95> Мне бы захват с VGA на usb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vga врят ли, обычно s-video, cvbs http://www.dns-shop.ru/product/cde630920fb16f9f/ustrojstvo-videozahvata-avermedia-dvd-ezmaker-7/
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: не. Мне или VGA или HDMI
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: http://www.ixbt.com/monitor/epiphan-vga2usb.shtml
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: https://habrahabr.ru/post/213737/
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: цены прям охренеть. epiphan ~400 евро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> экзотика
<UNIm95> HDMI захват стоит дешевле
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hdmi так вообще беда-печаль. патенты-лицензии. если бы можно было хватать hdmi на лету, у всех бы появились ambilight приставки к телевизорам и мониторам
<UNIm95> интерестно оно как-либо в софте видимо?
<UNIm95> Надо сделать запись экрана, но не спалится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> видеокамеру напротив монитора на штативе
<UNIm95> немогу.
<UNIm95> вебкамера работает
<UNIm95> а так можно запрятать под столом.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> софт записи экрана?
<UNIm95> надо просто запись экзамена сделать. но не спалится
<UNIm95> а там еще дополнительный софт в браузер ставить надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну блин, проги которые скринкасты пишут.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вариант, повести vnc/rdp/... а писать на другом компе
<UNIm95> просят показать список процессов
<UNIm95> поэтому ищу железную записывалку.
<UNIm95> могу по кабель каналам запрятать лишнее под стол/в тумбочку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она будет так же софтом в процессах светить
<UNIm95> а в тумбочке ноут который пишет
<UNIm95> так что процессов не будет
<UNIm95> на компе тестируемого
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: https://www.amazon.de/AGPtek%C2%AE-Videoaufnahme-ReKorder-Aufnahme-gleichzeitig/dp/B00VM4J4Y6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1471859902&sr=8-1&keywords=hdmi+aufnahmeger%C3%A4t
<UNIm95> yq
<UNIm95> ей
<UNIm95> видно хоть?
<tagezi> UNIm95: зачем тебе экзамент записывать?
<tagezi> у амазона есть отделение в германии, кстати
<tagezi> UNIm95: https://www.amazon.de/ у тебя с доставкой долно быть дешевле и меньше проблем
<UNIm95> tagezi: нам для смены статуса надо иметь несколько сертифицированных людей. Дампов нет. Надо будет с самим дамп делать и готовиться.
<UNIm95> tagezi: да знаю но не хочется 450 евро отдавать
<tagezi> а что за экзамен?
<UNIm95> IT экзамен
<tagezi> ну, я понимаю что не кулинария :)
<UNIm95> там надо вроде даже самому код писать
<UNIm95> в их среде
<tagezi> как называется то?
<UNIm95> Секрет. моник спален немного
<UNIm95> мой ник*
<tagezi> понятно
<tagezi> обычно, все нормальные экзамены имеют учебники по подготовке, я думаю правильно двигаться в этом направлении, так как всё тесты ты не запишешь, и они меняться могут
<tagezi> а если у экзамена нет учебников для подготовки, на него можно просто забить
<tagezi> обычно учебники делают так, чтобы подготавливать именно к сдаче
<UNIm95> tagezi: да хз. у меня ответы на мой были. но там одни ошибки. да и мне не понравились вопросы. Однако они были в тесте
<UNIm95> я и завалил.
<UNIm95> там просто вопросы совсем левые. лтносительно темы.
<UNIm95> отсносительно*
<tagezi> сожно попробовать найти схему на AVR.. взять старую стеральную машинку, пару радио, usb и спаять декодер :)
<tagezi> можно*
<UNIm95> Да вроде нашел пару железяк на от Avermedia
<rapidsp> а че делать если конки время на час отстает? :)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-23
<artus> дарооффф
<andrex> артус проснулся надаже
<artus> andrex, а ты сомневалсиии штольль ? :D чегой ттуут интересненького?
<rapidsp> я коньки настраиваю. все ржут, но тихо, про себя
<tagezi> коньки точат :)
<rapidsp> чорд, опять всек напутал
<vamadir> всем привет
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-24
<tomfarr> утро
<tomfarr> пынг
<schyuka> утро
<RataPoison> Ребят, кто-нибудь может поделиться опытом в организации почтовика, и ответить на пару-тройку тупых вопросов?
<artus> почтазло :) чем тебе гуглопочт неугодил? )
<schyuka> ку
<schyuka> вопросик про файл fstab , мне не очень нравится как он выглядит. можн его выровнять пробелами ?
<schyuka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23084680/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты его перед сном перечитываешь каждый вечер и его вид навлекает на тебя кошмары?
<rapidsp> можно
<schyuka> ну так слегка)
<rapidsp> или даже табами )
<schyuka> просто пробелами его выровнять хочу, если бы он мне не нравился то врядли писал бы вам)
<schyuka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23084722/
<schyuka> ану ка
<schyuka> сейчас как выглядит
<schyuka> мне не оч
<andrex> schyuka: страдай
<andrex> http://termbin.com/yk65
<schyuka> это твой ) угг
<andrex> да
<andrex> и мне пофиг как там че
<schyuka> эстетика и правильность наменклатуры это разные вещи, не спорю
<schyuka> я просто че спрашивать об этом начал тк начал путаться)
<andrex> да можеш табами можеш пробелами можеш ваще не выравнивать
<andrex> компу какбы пофиг
<schyuka> окай)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кажется в конце пустая строка должна быть. или путаю
<andrex> недолжна
<schyuka> кстати спасибо тебе за совет и поддержку по переносу системы
<schyuka> все сделал, на ссд сейчас
<schyuka> строка пустая должна быть ты прав
<schyuka> у меня есть пустая
<schyuka> или это в грубе должно быть
<andrex> и в грубе недолжна
<andrex> и в фстбаб не должна
<andrex> кто то с rc.local путает
<andrex> или с кроном
<schyuka> та по ходу что да)
<schyuka> слушай а btrfs файловая системанормальная, смотрю ты юзаешь
<andrex> нормальная
<andrex> просто планирую на ссд валить
<schyuka> вот я и спрашиваю, на этой фс будет лучше думаешь? как мне на нее перейти ?
<andrex> как по мне да, а переходить думаю не стоит ибо ядра нада обновлять до последних ибо пилится оно еще) так как у мну гента мне пофиг на это) ну и я еще не включал много че к примеру фоновую дефрагментацию) ненада оноте сиди на чем
<andrex> там ты сидел
<andrex> а так удобно можно снапшотами переносить систему кудато еще)
<andrex> либо бекапить так
<andrex> либо делать копии файлов без копии самих файлов типо симлинка
<schyuka> ничессе
<schyuka> почитал вот на вики про это фс, крутая )
<schyuka> ты чем занимаешься вообще, на жизнь в IT зарабатываешь ?
<andrex> да в ит
<andrex> уборщицей работаю)
<andrex> серверные мою шваброй
<schyuka> попробой мочалкой)
<andrex> не у мну тут пескоструйка
<schyuka> а чем трую нагнетаешь)?
<schyuka> струю
<andrex> пылесосом
<schyuka> так он ведь сосет)
<andrex> дак вилку в в розетке к верхногами втыкаеш
<andrex> плюс минус там все дела
<schyuka> сильно
<andrex> да ваще
<andrex> помню утюг так воткнул и он заморозилвсе нафиг
<schyuka> весело у вас там однако
<Blackmeser> проверка
<rapidsp> нас проверили...
<tomfarr> народ вынимание батарейки CMOS в ноутбуках сбросит бивис пассворд?
<StayaSinic> nyet
<tomfarr> сбросился
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-25
<vamadir> ping
<ubuntuhelp> vamadir, Понг понг понг...
<Anton2d> есть кто (
<Anton2d> ?
<Sergey_IT> скушно тут
<Sergey_IT> andrex, долго думать будешь о ssd?
<andrex> Sergey_IT: пока ненайду подходящий по скорость размер долгоиграние цена)
<Sergey_IT> я на ссд больше 2.5 лет
<andrex> а посмотреть скока он прожил?
<Sergey_IT> купил от производителя нетбука - самсунг и не мучался
<andrex> ну всмысле наработал часов
<andrex> hp ссд производит?
<Sergey_IT> 5 месяцев
<andrex> ну это фигня еще)
<Sergey_IT> а мне больше не надо ), домашний он, и в поездках удобно
<Sergey_IT> ударов не боится
<Sergey_IT> число включений - 1200
<andrex> у мну 2 года пашет причем купленный когда точно фз)
<andrex> почти 3 года даже
<andrex> 2 года 8 месяцев
<Sergey_IT> у меня столько же ), на новый год себе подарил
<andrex> вот второй год отработал а куплен примерно как и этот
<andrex> но он был внешним до неданих пор)
<Sergey_IT> я заменил сразу, а hdd сыну отдал, он свой стукнул случайно и он умер
<andrex> фига у внешника Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       4495
<Sergey_IT> может контакт плохой в разъеме? )
<andrex> а там провод отходил но
<andrex> ну и питальник юсб выключался при простое
<Sergey_IT> у меня на всех компах засыпание отключено - смысла нет
<andrex> а там даже не засыпние
<andrex> в лине у мну почемуто было именно у усб 3 отключалось питание после прекращения доступа к дивайсу через какоето время
<andrex> может и щас так тока винта уже нет он теперь в буке) как второй)
<Sergey_IT> у меня усб3 вроде нет нигде
<Sergey_IT> все старенькое
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-26
<andrex> мертвость)
<rapidsp> черствость
<rapidsp> а что сейчас модно в опенбоксе для отображения раскладки?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> у мну индицация на led ваще
<rapidsp> тут fbxkb - нет его у нас
<rapidsp> gxneur предлагают как вариант...
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-27
<shizz> добрый день
<shizz> подскажите пожалуйста чем запустить флеш игру из файла с расширением  .swf ?
<shizz> пробовал запустить через хромиум, но он не запускает а выдает диалоговое окно с предложением скачать файл.
<shizz> пробовал запустить через gnash , окошко открывается но там просто серый фон и ничего не происходит
<maximum_> 1
<maximum_> всем привет
<maximum_> 1
<maximum_> ф
<maximum_> есть кто
<andrex> swfdec
<andrex> либо адобовским флешплеером
<shizz> andrex , как заставить  swfdec проиграть .swf фаил ?
<andrex> запустить и открыть в нем файл
<andrex> там чет типо загрузить анимацию или както так
<shizz> я не понимаю даже как его запустить. он поставился как плагин фаерфокса, а какк запустить отдельно - непонятно
<shizz> пакет swfdec-mozilla
<shizz> или это не тот пакет ?
<tagezi> shizz: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swfdec
<tagezi> причем тут плагин?
<shizz>  Существует и отдельный проигрыватель (swfdec-player) для просмотра flash-файлов без браузера."
<shizz> как его поставить что то нигде не написано
<shizz> .(
<vint> 1
<vint> всем привет
<vint> 1
<vint> 2
<vint> 3
<vint> 4
<vint> 5
<w1nt> 23
<w1nt> 34
<w1nt> 24
<w1nt> 234
<w1nt> 2
<w1nt> 3
<w1nt> 2
<w1nt> 2
<w1nt> 2
<w1nt> 23
<w1nt> 2
<w1nt> 23
<w1nt> GHOST
<w1nt> s
<w1nt> есть кто то?
<flegontoff> &
<w1nt> привет
<flegontoff> здорово
<w1nt> тут обычно пусто?
<flegontoff> 45 чел
<w1nt> ну живых нету)
<w1nt> ребят посоветуйте пожалуйста кто знает каналы, сервера где сидят знающие сис админы
<w1nt> или ребята которые шарят в ОС и железе
<flegontoff> а че у тебя?
<w1nt> да так походу ремонта и настройки линукс и т.д вопросы иногда возникают
<w1nt> вот решил вернуться в irc
<w1nt> тут же олд фаги сидят
<flegontoff> ясно
<w1nt> знаешь такие?
<flegontoff> нет, таких не знаю здесь
<UNIm95> !ask|w1nt:
<ubuntuhelp> w1nt:: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<UNIm95> w1nt: тут есть немного знающих
<UNIm95> так что спрашивай
<UNIm95> tagezi: кажись перейду на kde
<tagezi> UNIm95: чо это ты?
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://www.linux.org.ru/news/kde/12838198
<UNIm95> только зашибусь настраивать все как в Gnome2|XFCE4
<tagezi> да, не.. савсем не настроишь, а там чтобы было привычно.. ну, пол часа, может час уйдёт
<tagezi> хотя фиг знает, я только раз пробовал.. у меня сейчас почти всё по дефолту
<UNIm95> Мне нужна верхняя панель, меню и так далее
<UNIm95> + cairo dock
<UNIm95> и еще настроить что бы мало ресурсов жрало.
<UNIm95> Не более 400 мб для системы
<UNIm95> Так как железо больше 8гб не тянет.
<andrex> пфффф kde после старта 360 метров
<andrex> нифига не неастраивал)
<tomfarr> http://vkmusic.citynov.ru/ вот эта прога точно не троян?
<UNIm95> tomfarr: use iTunes
<tomfarr> UNIm95: но есть же плейлист в вк. Я хочу его слушать не заходя на сайт
<UNIm95> tomfarr: use iTunes
<tomfarr> да юзаю юзаю
<UNIm95> tomfarr: Так и в чем проблема?
<tomfarr> не коннектит
<tomfarr> прога
<tomfarr> вкмусик
<andrex> троян
<andrex> они все трояны
<andrex> ты добровольно отдаеш им свои пароли
<andrex> )
<tomfarr> во нашел в апсторе прогу
<mikail_> приветствую!
<andrex> да
<StayaSinic> да есть же эта, как его, vk-cli
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Есть контакт.
<Sergey_IT> спим-с?
<VisiTh0r> да-с
<tagezi> грибы чистим
<tagezi> вернее они чистят, а я стебусь :))) они уже 7 час чистят их, примерно половину посичтили :)
<Sergey_IT> мы в лесу чистим сразу, дома немного остается
<fobo7> всем доброй ночи
<fobo7> не подскажите неплохой фри хостинг для ворд пресс или phpbb в сша
 * fobo7 is now playing: Fat Boy slim - Push the temple
<Sergey_IT> здесь по-русски пишут, однако
<fobo7> де
<fobo7> ?!
<fobo7> Sergey_IT, а что я по японски?!
 * fobo7 is now playing: Dr. ALBAN - It's My Life (Reggae Remix)
<tagezi> @voice fobo7
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-28
<tomfarr> пим
<andrex> !varez
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='varez'
<andrex> !q3
<ubuntuhelp> На канале запрещенно обсуждать или публиковать информацию противоречащуюю законам РФ. Также запрещенно обсуждать варез и все что не связанно с ubuntu (хосинги, cms, взлом, разгон железа, итд).
<andrex> както так)
<w1nt> 2
<w1nt> всем привет
<snql> а чего нельзя варез? :) за нами следят?
<andrex> да
<andrex> под варезом имеется ввиду условно бесплатные или не доступные публино софтины
<andrex> и да есть специфичные ресурсы софтин где их и обсуждают
<w1nt> ребята посоветуйте програму для записи лайв cd  с дистрибутивам линукс
<w1nt> что прога писала iso файлы
<andrex> для записи болванок чтоли?
<w1nt> ну да на болванку образ
<w1nt> типо ultra iso
<w1nt> на винде
<w1nt> писать нужно линукс дистрибутивы
<andrex> brasero k3b cdrtools
<w1nt> спс
<andrex> ппц какие идиоты придумали использовать прогу для редактирования исоше под запись дисков
<andrex> !Equivalents | w1nt
<ubuntuhelp> w1nt: Всесторонний список приложений, эквивалентных приложениям Windows: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-rus.html и https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<w1nt> спс
<tomfarr> есть список IPTV рабочий у кого?
<andrex> кто ваще смотрит его
<schyuka> тоже не смотрю
<schyuka> куда оно сдалось
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг.
<Royek> ку чатлане.
<Royek> Кто нибудь реализовывал на ноутбуке, на сенсорной панели, что бы трехпальцами третья кнопка эмулировалась?
<Royek> uname -a 4.4.0-34-generic #53-Ubuntu
<andrex> пффф
<andrex> капец куда люд катится ваще
<andrex> synclient -l
<andrex> Option "TapButton1" "1" Option "TapButton2" "2" Option "TapButton3" "3"
<andrex> 1 2 3 пальцами
<andrex> пните его книть как придет
<andrex> я спать
<Sergey_IT> спок ночи )
#ubuntu-ru 2017-08-21
<jojoba> привет
<jojoba> есть здесь кто?
<anderx> artus:
#ubuntu-ru 2017-08-23
<Sergey_IT> ну и... даже в логах ничего (
#ubuntu-ru 2017-08-24
<yokowka> всем приветъ! задам вопросъ такъ everything good! what is next version of ubuntu affter zesty zappus? and when it will appears?
<Snowdrift> !help
<Snowdrift> !help help
<Snowdrift> !help df
#ubuntu-ru 2017-08-27
<noname2017> всем привет!
<noname2017> !help
<noname2017> Доброй ночи!
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> к  1 сентября готовитесь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ко 2-му
<Sergey_IT> ааа... ну да, очухаетесь только 2-ого
<Sergey_IT> artus, а чего логов канала нет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: у тебя видать и 1-е  и выпускной были очень давно. совсем историю забыл
<JohnDoe_71Rus> логописарь челобитную на каникулы подал
<Sergey_IT> почему давно? Вот внучка сейчас напоминает об этом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 2 сентября 45-го
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-20
<SergeyIT> andrex: нет логов - https://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2018/08/
<JohnDoe0> логи для слабаков
<almotodor> hi
<almotodor> leave
<almotodor> Leaving
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-21
<JonnyGrep777> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<JonnyGrep777> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<andrex> ну ркн теперь обидется
<andrex> нада искать владельца бота и чтобы он разбирался
<|rapidsp|> народ, а как сейчас модно выполнять скрипт на удаленной тачке от суперпользователя?
<diskin> сделать ему suid bit?
<|rapidsp|> а скрипт то на моей тачке
<diskin> гм, а так можно разве?
<diskin> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/127038/how-to-execute-changes-on-remote-server-as-root
<|rapidsp|> думал по ssh, но он как я понял не имеет параметра типа -p чтобы пароль указать
<diskin> через sudo, и юзера сделать в /etc/sudoers без пароля чтобы sudo работало
<|rapidsp|> ну это как вариант
<|rapidsp|> хотелось бы меньше предварительных изменений
<diskin> чтобы пароль не спрашивал ssh, сделай по ключу вход
<|rapidsp|> ну это тоже надо на удаленном же вносить изменения :)
<diskin> так проблема вообще зайти по ssh без пароля, в скрипте, выходит?
<|rapidsp|> проблема выполнить определенные изменения на удаленном ПК
<|rapidsp|> требующие рута
<diskin> а если не надо рута, проблемы нет?
<|rapidsp|> не рассматривал :)
<diskin> ну рассмотри для упрощения и понимания
<|rapidsp|> уже. в /etc я без рута никому не нужен :)
<diskin> >думал по ssh, но он как я понял не имеет параметра типа -p чтобы пароль указать
<diskin> какая тут разница, рут или нет если ты не можешь войти без пароля?
<|rapidsp|> тут никакой
<andrex> сделай сертификат уже
<andrex> пароли в скриптах это ппц изврат
<diskin> https://www.fabfile.org/index.html
<diskin> как вариант
<|rapidsp|> andrex: это слишком легко :)
<diskin> или https://www.ansible.com
<diskin> но везде ключи нужны
<|rapidsp|> ок. будем искать :)
<andrex> ваще погугли expect
<andrex> аля expect bash ssh))
<|rapidsp|> спасибо. вроде хорошая штука
<JonnyGrep777> Привет всем.
<JonnyGrep777> Ищу программу с функционалом to-do. Требования: я очень ленивый, но часто открываю консоль. Программа должна быть консольной. Хорошо если мультиплатформенная -  for Android. С подробной документацией. Кто может посоветовать?
<JonnyGrep777> Заранее спасибо.
<andrex> GNOME To Do
<JonnyGrep777> И под андроид будет?
<andrex> прямиком от некрософта
<JonnyGrep777> На мой взгляд эта программа с функционалом to-do должна быть чем-то похожа на pass. Он консольный. Есть под андроид. Доки достаточно подробные, примеры найти удалось.
<andrex> нет такой чтоб под ведройд да еще и консольное
<andrex> пиши сам
<diskin> я слышал, продвинутые используют emacs org mode
<diskin> но не пробовал )
<diskin> что за pass?
<JonnyGrep777> Это консольный менеджер паролей.
<JonnyGrep777> Есть и под Андроид.
<JonnyGrep777> Называется PasswordStore
<andrex> у меня менеджер паролей это сканер отпечатков
<andrex> )
<JonnyGrep777> Это у тебя на телефоне сканер. А на ПК?
<andrex> вот именночто на пк
<andrex> я по телефону только звоню
<andrex> и то раз в год
<JonnyGrep777> Не знаю. Pass мне подходит.
<ttx_> https://pastebin.com/P3Qg2Mz7 народ, что надо ему? помочь можете?
<diskin> ttx_, а в чем проблема то?
<ttx_> diskin, не могу сканпелять йедро
<ttx_> make menuconfig валится с ошибкой
<andrex> потомучто надо build-dep сделать прежде чем собирать
<andrex> наверное) или тупо терминал расширить
<diskin> кстати интересно, вкладка в хроме с этим Pastebin начала жрать память, и сожрала через некоторое время почти гигабайт. То ли у меня кривой плагин какой-то стоит, то ли это код кривой на странице.
<andrex> нук кинь)
<diskin> andrex, ?
<andrex> ссылку с пастой
<diskin> так выше она
<diskin> от ttx_
<andrex> нету у меня я пришел позже
<diskin> https://pastebin.com/P3Qg2Mz7
<andrex> ну ща постоит посмторю)
<andrex> может у тя что то текет)
<andrex> не скорее у тя браузер текет чтоли
<andrex> как было 570 так и есть
<diskin> может быть. браузер из репов 16.04...
<andrex> блин ядаже страницу эту открываю размер почти не меняется в памяти)
<andrex> там килобайты
<diskin> ну посмотри в хроме в инспекторе задач, сколько памяти выделено. у меня она открылась в инкогнито окне с меньше 100мб, а сейчас через 5 мин уже 216мб
<diskin> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1pv2na56u0n2lzo/Screenshot%20from%20August%2021%2C%202018%2011-17%20PM.png?dl=0
<J0K3R> register password thctyd@bk.ru
<diskin> FAIL
<J0K3R> yes
<andrex> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<andrex> !no nick is <reply> Ник регестрируется так: /msg nickserv register My$upperPass vpupkin@email.com . Подробнее про регистрацию: https://goo.gl/61jvHx https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<andrex> !register
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<andrex> хм
<andrex> !forget register
<ubuntuhelp> I'll forget that, andrex
<andrex> !register is <alias> nick
<ubuntuhelp> But register already means something else!
<andrex> да фиг с тобой)
<andrex> ubuntuhelp: ты тупой)
<andrex> !register is <reply> Ник регестрируется так: /msg nickserv register My$upperPass vpupkin@email.com . Подробнее про регистрацию: https://goo.gl/61jvHx https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<ubuntuhelp> But register already means something else!
<andrex> !no register is <reply> Ник регестрируется так: /msg nickserv register My$upperPass vpupkin@email.com . Подробнее про регистрацию: https://goo.gl/61jvHx https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<ubuntuhelp> I know nothing about register yet, andrex
<andrex> удалил блин а оно все там есть
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-22
<kvadim> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста, установить причину, из-за чего клиентская машина, которая получает айпи с сервера, привязывается к названию домена, но зайти на самба папку или пропингать сервер ни как не может, ни по имени, ни по айпи. Как
<kvadim> ие я делал настройки я могу показать.
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-24
<Qwerty710> Привет, есть кто?
<andrex> нет никто
<Qwerty710> ну я так и подумал
<andrex> молодец возми с полки пирожож
<Qwerty710> спасибо, возьму
<Qwerty710> не подскажете как запустить GNOME 3 на старом комьютере? Ну может есть какая-нибудь облегчённая версия
<andrex> mate
<andrex> ну а вобще что за старый компьютер
<andrex> в принципе гном на core2duo пашет
<andrex> а вот если там какой нить i586 то ничего ты не запустишь
<andrex> из этого
<andrex> без тормозов
<andrex> в принципе все зависит от дистра и че там они напихали в бинари
<Qwerty710> ну тут Pentium 4 стоит
<Qwerty710> наверно не выйдет
<andrex> попробуй но врятле
<andrex> что то другое надо
<andrex> без гипер трейдинга поди еще
<Qwerty710> ага
<andrex> Что угодно без GNOME/KDE
<andrex> либо не бинарный дистр
<Qwerty710> ну я его установил, содержимое окна не видно,только тень
<andrex> )
<andrex> видяха поди встроеная без opengl
<andrex> итд
<Qwerty710> сижу теперь на предустановленой unity, не знаю что делать
<Qwerty710> а вот про видяху не знаю
<andrex> мордокрысу поставь или lxde
<andrex> там интел гма наверное
<andrex> даже либра безнастройки будет тупить
<Qwerty710> обновления установил, ничего не поменялось, видимо в видеокарте дело
<Qwerty710> ну а что, железо старенькое всё-таки
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-25
<alex12345>  как запустить xfc сессию не используя lightdm, что-бы все работало как с менеджером. startx запускает xfc там отсутствует панель приложений и рабочий стол?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-26
<SysMan-One_> Привет!
<SysMan-One_> Есть вопросы по драйверам блочных устройств. С кем можно пообщаться ?
<SysMan-One__> Привет всем!
<SysMan-One__> Пишу свой драйвер-фильтр для поблочного шифрования. Есть проблема с порчей содержания при параллельном В/В из нескольких процессов (при одном - всё норм). Нужен совет по теме от сведующих людей.
<SysMan-One__> Кому задать, где спросить - подскажите плиз?
<andrex> SysMan-One__: /j #linux
#ubuntu-ru 2019-08-19
<fobo7> привет всем
<kiwi_76> привет
<fobo7> не знаете русскоязычный канал для ардуино или может кто-то подскажет
<kiwi_76> не
<kiwi_76> сам по другому вопросу тут. непонятно или кто-то тут active
<fobo7> все в телеграмме
<fobo7> тусят
<fobo7> зато англоязычный ардуино все тут
<andrex> филиал гугла блин) нету  русского канала по ардуино
<Mylt1k> ку
<Mylt1k> кто будет заниматься разрпботкой блокчайна 2020 в россии
#ubuntu-ru 2019-08-20
<diskin> I was sure that BogoMIPS value can't be smaller on a newer, more powerful CPU. But just saw 4788.69 on i3-4000M CPU @ 2.40GHz, while on i7-8550U CPU @ 1.80GHz it showed 3984.00 BogoMIPS. Is it correct?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> diskin: spectre patch
<diskin> ой, я думал спросить на англ канале, а спросил тут )
<diskin> JohnDoe_71Rus, в смысле, этот патч замедлил проц?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вероятно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> частоты ниже
<[Green]> re
#ubuntu-ru 2019-08-21
<aleksei> утра
<stas> держи в курсе
<diskin> лол
#ubuntu-ru 2019-08-22
<starsnet> всем привет. есть кто живой?
<aleksei> утра всем
<starsnet> салют)
<starsnet> алексей - поможете?)
<starsnet> не подскажете - где могу взять бинарники для Debian 8 под mips ? понимаю, что это не к убунтуюю
<starsnet> юю
<starsnet> репы больше не доступны(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.debian.org/releases/jessie/mips/release-notes.ru.pdf во чего гугол откопал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> You have searched for packages that names contain apt in all suites, all sections, and architecture(s) mips. Found 62 matching packages.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все должно быть на месте
<starsnet> да не на месте(
<starsnet> джесси уже дропнули. я сколько реп перепробовал - нет иж
<starsnet> нет их
<starsnet> для mips нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Using Debian Long Term Support (LTS)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Important: Jessie-LTS only supports i386, amd64, armel and armhf. Users of other architectures are encouraged to upgrade to Debian 9 ("Stretch").
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://wiki.debian.org/LTS/Using
<JohnDoe_71Rus> апнавляй!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну или настраивай свою репу и собирай чего надо
<starsnet> это если УЖЕ стоят программы и только обновить. а если я хочу установить с нуля программы, и у меня только голая система ?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит с нуля ставь бастера
<starsnet> что это такое ?) я в дебиане практически полный ноль) я в netbsd чуток разбираюсь)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> buster  это крайний debian 10
<starsnet> собирать самому 9дебиан неохота. потому и спрашиваю - мож кто знает где скачать бинарники ? где-то же они должны быть..
<starsnet> для моей платы ИЗ ГОТОВЫХ - только 8ка)
<starsnet> а куда деваются дропнутые ? прям вот таки выкидывают ?
<starsnet> что здесь находится ? http://ftp.ca.debian.org/debian/dists/oldstable/main/binary-mipsel/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у убунты есть сервак, но там вроде тоже дропают со временем
<starsnet> а куда деваются дропннутые ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в страну dvd  бекапов, кто сделал
<starsnet> только подумал об этом.. мож поискать DVD диски с софтом..
<starsnet> а что находится по ссылке, которую я дал ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> думаю там то что ты ищешь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ха, там даже есть oldoldstable/
<starsnet> вроде то что нужно, только я второй день пытаюсь понять - как этим пользоваться ?)
<starsnet> где там deb-пакеты?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прописываешь в sources.list
<starsnet> я пытался. но, видимо, что-то не то написал. что именно написать в соурс.лист ?
<starsnet> пля, путь до packages.gz ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://ru.stackoverflow.com/questions/982824/sources-list-для-debian-8-11-jessie-Не-удаётся-обновить
<starsnet> это всё я пробовал
<starsnet> походу, оставили только ходовые архитектуры, остальное дропнули с концами(
<starsnet> здесь, http://ftp.ca.debian.org/debian/dists/oldstable/contrib/binary-mipsel/ к примеру есть файл Packages.gz вроде там что надо. я могу как-то использовать инфу из этого файла ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можешь использовать, надо только это верно прописать в sources.list. надо гуглить
<starsnet> спрошу у дебианщиков) спасибо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> попробуй https://debgen.xyz/
<starsnet> не-а, нету)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот там в низу https://serveradmin.ru/nastrojka-repozitoriev-v-debian/#Oldstable http://archive.debian.org/debian/dists/jessie/main/binary-mips/ есть файлы
<starsnet> а как этим файлом пользоваться ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не, в той статье есть текст для  sources.list. я пошел по ссылке из него и дошел до нужной архитектуры
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там ниже https://serveradmin.ru/nastrojka-repozitoriev-v-debian/#Debian_8_jessie
<starsnet> это всё я пробовал, не помогает - не может найти для mips
<starsnet> блядь!
<starsnet> ой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> много дней пробовал? иногда сервера обновляются/синхронизируются и не находит, если в процеесе вклиниваешся
<starsnet> после прописывания ссылок в sources.list делаю: apt update - всегда выдает ошибку, мол не могу найти файл
<starsnet> по твоей ссылке вспомнил что можно проверить доступность репы, проверил - доступен, попробовал устновить коммандер - встал
<starsnet> сука, я два дня пытался apt update'ом проверить доступность реп
<JohnDoe_71Rus> apt-get еще есть
<starsnet> это одно и тоже ведь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не совсем вроде. одно обертка над другим
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но результат может быть разным
<starsnet> тогда как обновить: apt-get update ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<starsnet> root@ci20:~# apt-get update
<starsnet> -en
<starsnet> нол при этом командер поставился. чудеса)
<starsnet> в конфиге - репы из твоей ссылки. я эти и раньше пробовал, только не догадался попробовать установить что-нибудь))
<starsnet> остался вопрос- почему update ругается)
<starsnet> всё, софт ставится. большое спасибо!)
<starsnet> пошел играться с чудо-недоплатой)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> YouTube удалил из открытого доступа ряд видеозаписей со спортивными битвами роботов. Видеохостинг предъявил авторам претензию, что их видеоролики демонстрируют «преднамеренное причинение страданий животным»
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хаха
#ubuntu-ru 2019-08-23
<Mylt1k> что вы думанте о применение блокчайн технологий в 2020
#ubuntu-ru 2019-08-24
<nabizade> Privet vsem
<Mylt1k> qq
<duwelshays> Парни, нужен хелп. Как выйти из файла conf в терминале, сохранив изминения?
#ubuntu-ru 2020-08-17
<SKonst> да
<Sergey_IT> ку
<SKonst> Sergey_IT, q
#ubuntu-ru 2020-08-23
<SKonst> здравствуйте, мои дорогие любители ос убунту. как у вас дела?
